# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. I [OOC]



## stonegod

> In the wilds between the fields of Karnnath and the holds of Mror, an isolated valley holds necromantic secrets from before the Conqueror's time. But it holds a curse that blights the land and its people. What started as an expedition for lost arcane knowledge has turned into something else---a chance to redeem a place lost, or to fall to its madness forever.




IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Who*
The following motley crew:
*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary.
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Patrolling.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.

*What*
An Eberron mystery and horror themed campaign based upon the recently released _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_. *Important:* If you have played the original I6 (_Castle Ravenloft_) let me know as there are strong similarities between the two!

*When*
I plan on posting at minimum once ever other day, with one post per day a goal for me. This is to keep the game flowing and interest/momentum high. Players should endeavor to be able to follow a similar once-per or every-other day routine with the expectation that I will NPC inactive players (especially in combat).

*Where*
Here, of course! Here being ENWorld.

*Why*
Always loved _Ravenloft_ and have been itching to give it a try. Do not have the resources to play it in RL.

*How*
Characters will be created using a 32 pt. point-buy for characters at 6th level. Hit points are max at first level, then alternating low-high average. The following sources are allowed: Core, the _XPH_, the _Complete_ Series (including _Psionics_ and _Mage_), the _PHBII_, the _DMGII_, all Eberron books, and _Heroes of Horror_. *Please use the character sheet provided on the Rogue's Gallery thread*. Also include your  concept description of your character:  Provide a _background, primary role, quirks_, and _distinguishing abilities_ your character possesses (and _justification for them/how they play to your concept_). Character start with default gold for their level (13,000 gp at 6th) with no more than half of that gold spent on one item. No more than 200 gp may be left at the end of character creation (spend it or loose it!).


----------



## stonegod

*Items of Interest*
[sblock=Dramatis Persona]*Mateush Ochem* Historian of the Twelve, and nominal head of the Barovian expedition. A Karrn entering his middle age, Mateush is meticulous about his cleanliness and hygiene. 

*Ferrik Dalboran d'Sivis* A Sivis heir of some minor standing, was meant to provide contact with the outside world. Killed in the wolf attack on the caravan.

*Adalstan d'Cannith* A well humored Aundarian with close cropped curls and a mischievous smile. Not well liked by the Karnn Cannith faction being tacitly associated with Cannith North due to his heritage, and was 'honored' with his place on the expedition as a consequence. Provide artificing services as needed.

*Ismark the Lesser* Son of the Burogmaster of Barovia and now its nominal head. A pale man of dark hair who harbors fine fur clothes with rich trimming in a country style. Known for his dark humor, and is harboring a lot of ill will since his father's death. Recently disappeared. 

*Arik* Dazed proprietor of the Blood on the Vine inn in Barovia.

*Tobias Gorzen* Deneith mercenary guard for the expedition. Former companion of Ladreth. Killed in the zombie incursion.

*Andrzej* Crotchety elder farmer on the outsides of Barovia. Father of Katrina.

*Katrina* Fetching young farmer identified by a bright red head-scarf. Daughter of Andrzej.

*Sir Urik* Boisterous warrior against the ills of Barovia. Last of the Knights of the Raven, an ancient Barovian order. Once again accompanied by the raven Hurrn.

*Madam Eva* Soothsayer of the Visanti. A true seer that read the fortunes of the party.

*Father Danovich* Former priest of the Barovian church, feel into madness and corruption at the death of son. Somehow responsible for the necromantic plague. Killed by Janis for his part in Orwell's death.

*The Monstrosity* An unnatural stitching together of corpses, it was the source of the zombie plague and Danovich's creation. May have once been the priest's son Doru. Destroyed by the party. 

*Mad Mary* Smothering mother of Gertrude, her daughter that disappeared before the troubles in town. Apparently mentally cracked.

*Ireena* Supposed daughter of the Burgomaster, she seems more able than her morose 'brother.' Possibly has some sort of dealings with a mysterious stranger calling himself the new Lord of Barovia. 

*Bildrath* Owner of the only shop in town. A prickly sort, not made any better by the death of his nephew Perriwimple.

*Saint Ecaterina* A famed near-martyr in Karrn's cause, founded several monasteries, one of them on Lysaga Hill. Disappeared, apparently having died after going mad at seeing the Lysaga monastery despoiled.

*Sergei ir'Zarovich* Supposed new Lord of Barovia and descendant of the ir'Zarovich line. Possibly in a relationship with Ireena.

*The Green Crone* Mysterious figure seeking to free a dark power to take over Barovia.

*The Mad Nymph* Apparent leader of the Barovian lycanthropes. A beautiful fey twisted by madness in a lair at once otherworldly and foul. Slain by the party.

*Vincent Korr d'Deneith* A Deneith mercenary whose brother was killed by a tainted Khensu during the lycan attack on Barovia. May be infected with lycanthropy.[/sblock][sblock=Taint Rules]Taint is supernatural corruption of the body and mind. Though virtuous heroes attempt to fight it off, even the most stalwart hero's body and soul can be corrupted.

Taint is measured by two scores: Corruption (physical) and Depravity (mental). Tainted places, creatures, or scenes may cause it. As taint accumulates, various bad side effects occur. 

Religious organizations know of ways to fight off or protect against taint, though it is difficult to identify. Here is what is known.
- When first exposed, restorative magic (restoration, etc.) can lessen taint. This must be done soon to remove the taint, and can prevent spilling over into the next level of taint. However, if it settles in (a day), only a miracle or wish lessen this level.
- Other spells (atonement, remove curse, etc.) can reduce taint. It cannot remove taint below its currently level (its too ingrained).
- There are rituals of certain faith that can reduce taint. Mental depravity can be reduced with week long rituals, while time in a sacred spring can reduce corruption.
- There are certain sacred substances that can help protect from taint; but they only last for so long. Some might be found in the caravan... or perhaps in the ruined Barovian church.[/sblock][sblock=Handouts][sblock=Letter from Burgomaster]







> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, a lowly servant of the township of Barovia, send honor to thee. We plead for thy so desperately needed assistance within our community.
> 
> The love of my life, Ireena Kolyana, has been cursed by the ancient witches of Lysaga Hill, and even the good people of our town are powerless to free her from this enchantment. She wastes away under the witches' curse and I would have her saved from this menace.
> 
> There is much wealth in this community. I offer all that might be had to thee and thy fellows if thou shalt but answer my desperate plea.
> 
> Come quickly, for her time is at hand! All that I have shall be thine!
> 
> Kolyan Indirovich
> Burgomaster of Barovia



[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Maps]
*Ashyln's Sketched Map of Barovia*



*Ismark's Map*


[/sblock][sblock=The Lightbringers]Guild: The Lightbringers are an expansive guild of undead hunters that readily hands out charter memberships to anyone who wants to stamp out undead. The Lightbringers have no central headquarters. Most Lightbringers are worshipers of the Sovereign Host, with reverence of Dol Arrah forefront. Some worshipers of the Silver Flame have membership in the Lightbringers, seeing it as another manifestation of the Flame's workings.

Symbol: The Lightbringers' symbol is a stylized half-sun, half-moon disc.

Credo: "Suffer no false life."

Being a Lightbringer: The Lightbringers' organization requires a prospective member to have 4 ranks in at least one of several associated skills (see below). The guild accepts all classes, levels, and races. Initiation fee and annual dues are 100gp. Every guild member makes a commitment to slay undead (level of commitment is up to the member).

Associated skills: Concentration, Gather Information, Heal, Knowledge History, Knowledge Local, and Knowledge Religion.

Benefits: Guildmembers receive the following benefits:
- Food and lodging at an affiliated Temple in a large city
- 10% discount on guild services
- One free restoration spell per week from an affiliated temple
- +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Info on fellow guild members
- Can request aid from affiliated temples to fight undead
- Bards, Clerics, Paladins, and Rogues receive optional substitution levels

Substitution Levels: Members of the Lightbringers may possess the following class substitution levels. They may be taken at the appropriate class level. Characters who have already leveled past the given level, may retrain when leveling-up at the cost of 25 XP * the level of the ability.

[sblock=Bard Substitution Levels]Bard 1st: Undead Bardic Knowledge replaces bardic knowledge. You may use a bardic knowledge-like check, but only against undead. You gain a +5 circumstance bonus on this check. You can use this in addition to a Knowledge (religion) check to learn about an undead creature or some other bit uf undead lore.

Bard 1st: Inspire turning replaces inspire competence. By spending a bardic music use, you may bolster the turning (or destroying) attempt of one ally within 30 ft. who can here you. The ally is treated as being two levels higher for the purpose of turning undead as long as they hear your performance. The effect duration is concetration, up to 2 minutes. It is a supernatural, mind-affecting ability.

Bard 6th: Repel Domination replaces the _suggestion_ ability. You gain a +2 bonus on saving throws vs. mind-affecting spells or abilities from undead questions. Furthermore, if you succeed on the saving throw, the undead is shaken for the rest of the encounter.[/sblock][sblock=Cleric Substitution levels]Cleric 1st: Destroy Undead replaces Turn Undead, see Complete Divine p. 87 variant rule. It is a supernatural ability.

Cleric 1st: True Daylight replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to power up a casting of the _daylight_ spell. This special _daylight_ spell lasts 1d4 rounds and has only 10' radius. However, it acts like true daylight for affecting vampires and other light-sensitive creatures. This is an extraordinary ability.

Cleric 1st: Positive Healing replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to gain fast healing 2 for five rounds. This is a supernatural ability.[/sblock][sblock=Paladin Substitution levels][Paladin 1st: Detect Undead replaces Detect Evil. Finds undead only. Similar to the spell _detect evil[/u], except that you don't need to concentrate for multiple rounds to determine exact number/location instead information is immediately available. This is a spell-like ability.

Paladin 3rd: Dol Arrah's/The Flame's Blessing replaces Divine Health. Smite Evil gets an extra bonus vs. undead: +2 to attack and +1 point of damage per two paladin levels. This is an extraordinary ability.

Paladin 6th: Warded Special Mount replaces one weekly use of remove disease. A Lightbringer's paladin mount is immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.[/sblock][sblock=Rogue Substitution levels]Rogue  3rd: Penetrating Strike replaces trap sense. Whenever you flank a creature that is immune to sneak attack damage, you still inflict half of your sneak attack damage as bonus dice. If you can't flank them (i.e. Beholders, etc.) or they are flat-footed, then you do not get bonus damage dice -- you must flank the creature which is immune to sneak attack in order to get bonus damage under this rule. This is an extraordinary ability.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=New Alchemical Items]*Alchemical Flare Bolts* Crossbow bolts with a mixture of phosophorous, silver, and garlic. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to corporeal undead. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 bolts).

*Alchemical Fiare Stakes* Dagger-like weapons destroyed after a use. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to struck corporeal undead until removed (a standard action that provokes an attack of opportunity). All stakes are removed with a single action. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 stakes).

*Alchemical Sun Flash* A sealed flask with the power of daylight. A splash weapon with increment 10 ft. Does 1d6 fire damage (1 splash). It also cause a brilliant flash within 10 ft and a brilliant light for 100 ft for a second. Creatures in the flash zone with light sensitivity or similar weakness are dazzled for one round. Vampires and others that are powerless in sunlight are limited to standard actions for one round. Weight: 1 lb. Cost: 50 gp[/sblock][sblock=Fortunes of Ravenloft]
*The Sunsword* A weapon of power, lost in the woods. Only to awaken in a lost tomb.
*The Holy Symbol of Ravenkind* Now a tool of witches, to be found where they roam. Must be cleansed at its origin chapel.
*Tome of Strahd* Holds the secrets to the Curse on the land, and a part of how to destroy it.
*Zombies* The source of the zombie plague, and its destruction.
*The Unasked Question* Unknown. Eva indicated that the group will be back 'to ask their last question.'
[/sblock]_


----------



## stonegod

Welcome aboard, folks! The above post summarizes the character creation rules. Please start filling out your characters in the Rogue's Gallery and let me know when they are ready for approval. If there are any questions, let me know.

Don't forget to work on how your characters know each other/work together. I can provide some help on this if need be.


----------



## stonegod

Some general thoughts on characters. These are not things you have to do, but interesting things to consider with your concepts.

*GwydapLlew* It is your call if you wish to keep your paladin mount ability or go with the PHBII charge replacement (assuming you go paladin 5/rogue 1 instead of paladin 4/rogue 2).

*DEFCON1* Since Doomhawk will provide primary healing (assuming Selase channels positive energy), it is your choice on whether to explore a favored soul 1/rogue 4/shadowbane stalker 1 combo vs the cleric route. Gives you more spell slots to use for your abilities at the expense of the turn-undead ability that could go to divine feats.

*Doomhawk* I love the Vol twist here. Strictly speaking, if Selase is LG, then she cannot rebuke undead, only turn them. If you chose to rebuke instead (which I'll give you as an option being a devotee of Vol), you'll lose the ability to spontaneously cast _cure_ spells, which might hurt things.

*drogthery* scout 3/ranger 3(/Cyran avenger 1) might be an interesting take on your concept, though that would delay entry to Cyran avenger and the PHBII alternate ability. If he was a half-elf or human, then scout 2/ranger 4(/Cyran avenger 1) would work as well.

*Isida Kep'Tukari* Marot may wish to consider the Enlightened Spirit PrC from _Complete Mage_ as an indication of his "path of redemption." 

*James Heard* Janis, I'm assuming, is keeping a low profile for now. I have no issue with the reserve feats at first glance, though I'll want to see your choices. A reserve feat wizard and a warlock can complement each other if you and Isida look at it carefully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

If the Isida had access to the Complete Mage, then she just might consider said PrC.  She may have to purchase it...

Anyways, this isn't so much for me, but do we have any XP play for item creation?


----------



## DEFCON 1

The main reason why I was thinking staying with cleric was specifically because of the divine feat Sacred Vengeance.  With a warlock, archer and wizrd, I'm guessing that Jarrith will need to be more of a melee combatant as needed.  And if that is the case... then my sneak attack ability will often be useless since this is primarily an undead campaign.  At least by taking Sacred Vengeance as a divine feat, I can occasionally do some sort of okay damage while in melee and make use of the 3+ turn undead chances I get per day.

Of course... if you felt like saying there was a feat out there that allowed sneak attack to be used against undead... (which to be honest I've never understood why there wasn't, since Power Attack and feats like that work against them)... then I might just have to rethink things along the favored soul line, or perhaps ask about swapping turn undead for the smite ability mentioned in Unearthed Arcana as an option for clerics.


----------



## James Heard

What about the Unearthed Arcana paragon levels for Janis? Those skill (4+Int) & hit (d8)  points could really help out


----------



## stonegod

*Isidia* If someone has a particular need (i.e.,  Janis wanted to scribe some scrolls), I'd consider it. Probably in the range of 500 XP ish.

*DEFCON* There will be means to gain some abilities that some consider... supernatural. It will allow some sneak attack damage to be applied to undead assuming you are at least 3rd level in rogue. Of course, there are also some abilities that will augment clerical powers (destroy undead, for example). Don't want to give away the specifics at this point, however.

*James* I have nothing against the class, though choosing class skills outside Janis' concept (e.g., Disable Device) might get a frown from me.


----------



## James Heard

If Janis could swap out her familiar and scribe scroll feat for something that I thought I might actually want and use that would be more like it. As it is I'm considering more and more the option of sucking it up and statting her out as a Sorcerer (even though I really don't like the class much) just to see what she'd end up looking like.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> If Janis could swap out her familiar and scribe scroll feat for something that I thought I might actually want and use that would be more like it. As it is I'm considering more and more the option of sucking it up and statting her out as a Sorcerer (even though I really don't like the class much) just to see what she'd end up looking like.



Scribe scroll is one of the lynchpin feats for a wizard; its how they balance the Vancian system of magic.

The PHBII has a familiar swap-out for specialists: It grants a few spell-like abilities depending on the school. Does not have one for generalists, though I'm up for suggestions.


----------



## James Heard

More of "thinking out loud" with my fingers sort of thing. Obviously I don't have enough to do today.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I think I'm going to stick with rogue3/cleric2/stalker1 because the stalker gives me +1 caster level for spells, which means I'll start the campaign with second level spells.  If I did favored soul, I wouldn't get second level spells until my 3rd stalker level (giving me a 4th caster level).

I guess I'm the only skill-based character, so it looks like I'll have to take open lock/disable device after all.  Didn't really want to have to do that, since I'm hitting a pretty bad case of too many required good ability scores.  Dex/Wis/Cha for basic rogue/cleric... Int now if I need extra skill points for open lock/disable device/search... and Str/Con since it looks like I'll be getting into melee quite a bit.  Oy.

Mayhaps many of my magic items or 2nd-level spells will be stat-raising ones.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only skill-based character, so it looks like I'll have to take open lock/disable device after all.  Didn't really want to have to do that, since I'm hitting a pretty bad case of too many required good ability scores.  Dex/Wis/Cha for basic rogue/cleric... Int now if I need extra skill points for open lock/disable device/search... and Str/Con since it looks like I'll be getting into melee quite a bit.  Oy.



Recall you can take 20 on two of those skills most of the time (Search/Open) and with appropriate thieve's tools, you can get some decent bonuses as well. _Find traps_ (Clr 2) can also help.


----------



## stonegod

Another note: Let me know if anyone plans to take Leadership. I'll let you know right now that only the cohort will be on the adventure---anyone else stays home.


----------



## Doomhawk

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Doomhawk* I love the Vol twist here. Strictly speaking, if Selase is LG, then she cannot rebuke undead, only turn them. If you chose to rebuke instead (which I'll give you as an option being a devotee of Vol), you'll lose the ability to spontaneously cast _cure_ spells, which might hurt things.




I wasn't sure how to handle that; my idea was that Selase would have originally been LN, and as a follower of Vol, channeled negative energy, and then retained the ability even though she became LG. Healing would be handled with a combination of the Spontaneous Healer feat, and Craft Wand or Scribe Scroll. If you'd rather just have me channel positive energy, I'm fine with that.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Recall you can take 20 on two of those skills most of the time (Search/Open) and with appropriate thieve's tools, you can get some decent bonuses as well. _Find traps_ (Clr 2) can also help.



Good point.  And on another note... I do not intend on taking Leadership.

Since you didn't mention it at the top of the thread... I'm assuming standard feat acquisition, correct?  Character level feats at 1st, 3rd, & 6th... then any other feats acquired through race and/or class abilities?


----------



## stonegod

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure how to handle that; my idea was that Selase would have originally been LN, and as a follower of Vol, channeled negative energy, and then retained the ability even though she became LG. Healing would be handled with a combination of the Spontaneous Healer feat, and Craft Wand or Scribe Scroll. If you'd rather just have me channel positive energy, I'm fine with that.



I like the idea of a LG negative energy channeler---it fits w/ the ambiguity of Eberron. So, if you channel neg. energy (thus rebuke and spontaneously _inflict_ unless you take the Domain Spontaneity class feature from the PHBII), that's fine by me.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Since you didn't mention it at the top of the thread... I'm assuming standard feat acquisition, correct?  Character level feats at 1st, 3rd, & 6th... then any other feats acquired through race and/or class abilities?



That is indeed the acquisition rate.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only skill-based character, so it looks like I'll have to take open lock/disable device after all.  Didn't really want to have to do that, since I'm hitting a pretty bad case of too many required good ability scores.




(somehow didn't notice this thread yesterday)

I'm not exactly sure how Daellin will look when I'm done with him, but he should be pretty good as far as skills go; I'm still thinking pure Ranger/Cyran Avenger for him. Rangers do get 6 skill points/level now, and he'll probably have an Int bonus.

As a combantant, he's going to be a _little_ overspecialized against undead (his big-ticket magic item will be an undead bane longbow, and they're his +4 favored enemy; the +2 will be humans, out of experience fighting them rather than any sort of vendetta).


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure how Daellin will look when I'm done with him, but he should be pretty good as far as skills go; I'm still thinking pure Ranger/Cyran Avenger for him. Rangers do get 6 skill points/level now, and he'll probably have an Int bonus.



But Disable Device and Open Locks are not class skills for the ranger, which is DEFCON's issue, methinks.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> But Disable Device and Open Locks are not class skills for the ranger, which is DEFCON's issue, methinks.




True, but the lack of anyone with those skills hasn't hampered my tabletop group much; generally magic and big, strong types with axes (or evasion) have sufficed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Question to stonegod - what be the prereqs for Enlightened Spirit?  If I need to take feats or stuff I just want to know.


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Question to stonegod - what be the prereqs for Enlightened Spirit?  If I need to take feats or stuff I just want to know.



Knowledge (the planes) 8 ranks, Eldritch Blast 3d6, Any good alignment (which translate as CG if you still want to take warlock levels to make a warlock 10/enlightened spirit 10).


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> But Disable Device and Open Locks are not class skills for the ranger, which is DEFCON's issue, methinks.



Exactly.  I had statted out a possible skill build already, going under a 10 Int / human / rog/clr/rog/clr/rog/stalker build.  And that allowed me to max the skills I really wanted (Hide/Move Silent/Tumble/Sense Motive) with some minor advancement in others (Spot/Listen/Gather Info/Search).  If I try to add Locks/Device into the build, I'll either be really bad at them, I'll need to not max out the others, or blow a precious feat on Open Minded (which I REALLY don't want to do).

I'll need to crunch more numbers when I'm back at work tomorrow.  (And see if I can get over to the bookstore to flip through PHII since it seems like it has some very interesting character options out there).


----------



## James Heard

What levels are you projecting that we actually reach in this adventure? I suppose that should be a strong consideration too if we're talking about PrCs now...I guess I had it my head that we would maybe hit 8th, but if you're talking about taking a PrC at 11th level I'm wrong?


----------



## stonegod

The adventure runs 6-10th nominally, perhaps a bit less with 6 PCs. I don't think anyone was targeting a PrC that late, unless I missed something.

Edit: 6th, not 8th.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Exactly.  I had statted out a possible skill build already, going under a 10 Int / human / rog/clr/rog/clr/rog/stalker build.  And that allowed me to max the skills I really wanted (Hide/Move Silent/Tumble/Sense Motive) with some minor advancement in others (Spot/Listen/Gather Info/Search).  If I try to add Locks/Device into the build, I'll either be really bad at them, I'll need to not max out the others, or blow a precious feat on Open Minded (which I REALLY don't want to do).



As I said earlier, some tools will help w/ that (magical thieves tools with enhancement bonuses to open/disable surely exist in Eberron). _Oils/scrolls of knock_ and potions (or memorizations) of _find traps_ can also assist. Or you all can assume that running into traps is the cost of doing business.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Another quick question stonegod... you said that our starting gold is 13,000 but no more than half of that can be used on any one item.  This then prohibits any character from starting with a +2 weapon (or a +1 with a special ability) because that cost is a minimum of 8000gp.

Is it possible to modify the "no more than half" rule to not include weapons so that it's possible to start with a +2 or a +1 w/special ability?  Just wanted to check.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to modify the "no more than half" rule to not include weapons so that it's possible to start with a +2 or a +1 w/special ability?  Just wanted to check.




Same here; I was hoping to have Daellin start with an undead bane longbow (though my working copy @ home has traded the undead bane ability for gloves of dex).


----------



## stonegod

Okay, a few notes/answers. I'm addressing specific folks, but the comments apply to everyone:
- James: If you could put a brief description of the non-SRD spells on your sheet, that would be helpful. Non-SRD feat descriptions go in the last section of the sheet (with Name of Special Ability/Quality/Etc).
- Isida: Remember, Battle Caster only allows you to cast in medium armor, not be proficient with it. So Maraat should currently be taking a -3 penalty to hit and active skill checks. 
- DEFCON/drogothery: I'll up the ante to 65% (or 8450 gp) for a maximum item.
- All: The advancement section is there to give me breakdown of how you built your character level by level; not one giant entry for the entire character. Makes it easier to double check things.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Most of my character is up... still need to purchase a bit more equipment.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm here - sorry about that. These last two weeks have kicked my rear at work. I'll be better from this point on.   

I should have the PC up tonight; I am considering taking the mountless variant from PHBII.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin still needs a fair amount of work (mostly skills and mundane equipment). I shifted him from Ranger 5/Cyran Avenger 1 to Ranger 6 (he'll pick up CA later), because Ranger 6/Archery Style gives Manyshot and so qualifies him for Improved Rapid Shot (CWar, eliminates the -2 penalty from Rapid Shot).


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'm here - sorry about that. These last two weeks have kicked my rear at work. I'll be better from this point on.
> 
> I should have the PC up tonight; I am considering taking the mountless variant from PHBII.



Not an issues, just let us know. 

BTW: Your paladin still needs a name....


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith is all done.  Finished buying his equipment and the statblock should be all set.


----------



## Doomhawk

Selase is basically finished except for equipment. I'll try to have her up tonight.


----------



## James Heard

I've got Janis more or less done, but I haven't uploaded her yet. I'm still tossing around two feats, and trying to make it so she doesn't suck or have "where's my niche?" issues. I'll try to finish her tonight when I get back at 8-ish (CST)


----------



## stonegod

I'd encourage everyone to talk about niches to make sure everyone is comfortable, though most of you have a good idea. In addition, we need to establish the basics of how everyone knows each other. Remember, it is assumed that you have all worked with each other in the past (no meeting at a bar for you!)


----------



## stonegod

Oh, as a note, I like knowledge skills and will prove opportunities for their use. Not forcing anyone, but do not think of them as "useless."


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, as a note, I like knowledge skills and will prove opportunities for their use. Not forcing anyone, but do not think of them as "useless."




And on that note, could I swap out K(geography) or K(nature) as a class skill in favor K(religion)?


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> And on that note, could I swap out K(geography) or K(nature) as a class skill in favor K(religion)?



K(nature). I can see a Ranger trained specifically in undead tracking/etc., but the outdoor troop movement would still need K(geo).


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> K(nature). I can see a Ranger trained specifically in undead tracking/etc., but the outdoor troop movement would still need K(geo).




Thanks.


----------



## GwydapLlew

The rough draft for my character is up on the RG; I dropped a level of ranger to pick up a few extra skill points (and to reflect the whole hunt-them-down-and-smite-them aspect of Shadowbane Inquisitors) but I can easily replace it with a paladin level if you don't like how it turned out. The shifter variant just lets me use Wisdom instead of Charisma for animal empathy.

It's been a long day, so I'm having trouble making the PrC available at 6th level; am I missing something? The details of the PrC make it look like it's available at 6th, but I can't reconcile needing +5 BAB with the turn undead and the sneak attack. Would it be possible that I'm still a noviate, travelling with DEFCON's stalker in order to meet the final requirement of the order to promote me to the PrC?

I'm sussing out the background - once I get answers to the above question, I'll be good to go with backstory - and I'll have the equipment list done by tomorrow night. Since I tend to post from work, I put all the special qualities under an sblock so that I don't have to open books in the middle of the day.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> It's been a long day, so I'm having trouble making the PrC available at 6th level; am I missing something? The details of the PrC make it look like it's available at 6th, but I can't reconcile needing +5 BAB with the turn undead and the sneak attack. Would it be possible that I'm still a novitiate, traveling with DEFCON's stalker in order to meet the final requirement of the order to promote me to the PrC?



There is no way I can suss to get it at 6th unless there was a +1 BAB granting class with 1d6 sneak attack. You'd be in training.

I just realized that the build is going to hit multiclassing penalties right-quick (neither paladin nor rogue are shifter favored classes). They're there to limit cherry-picking. You'd be out of it by 7th level (if you took another rogue then) or 8th (if you took Shadowbane first). However, I like the concept and I'd waive it---*if* you dropped the ranger level which is very cherry-picking to me (The Inquisitors main think is not undead fighting, its evil fighting, remember).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

I have swapped out Battle Caster for Persuasive and made the appropriate changes to my character sheet.

In other news, I'm a bit swamped with my guests so my responses will be much slower than usual, to all my games.  Sorry.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> I just realized that the build is going to hit multiclassing penalties right-quick (neither paladin nor rogue are shifter favored classes). They're there to limit cherry-picking. You'd be out of it by 7th level (if you took another rogue then) or 8th (if you took Shadowbane first). However, I like the concept and I'd waive it---*if* you dropped the ranger level which is very cherry-picking to me (The Inquisitors main think is not undead fighting, its evil fighting, remember).




Yah, I realized that multiclassing penalties last night were going to be a killer; it's actually one of the things that prompted me to pick up a level of ranger (to reduce the disparity between the paladin and the rogue).

I have no problem with dropping the ranger levels; it was a concept I was throwing out rather than something I had my heart set on. If you do waive the multiclassing, I'll go Pal 5/Rog 1 and then straight into Inquistor. I'll update in a bit!


----------



## DEFCON 1

GwydapLlew & stonegod... the only possible way I could see possibly getting into Inquistor at 6th level is by using the Unearthed Arcana Fighter Variant that swaps out bonus fighter feats for Sneak Attack.  So by taking Paladin 4 / Fighter 1 (or indeed any combination of paladin and fighter) would qualify you for the prestige class.  You'd have +5 BAB, turn undead ability, sneak attack ability, Power Attack, and can take the right amount of skills. 

The biggest downside of course is the extreme lack of skills, since swapping bonus feats for sneak attack is the only thing that changes the fighter with this variant.  So you'd still only get 2+Int mod in skills for any fighter levels you take.  But you do end up being just a bit better in combat because your BAB will be a point higher, and you'll have an extra d10 for HP rather than d6.

If stonegod was to allow this fighter variant, I personally would suggest either doing paladin 4 / fighter 1 (to get that first 1d6 in sneak attack), or do paladin 2 / fighter 3 (and get the 2d6 worth of sneak attack plus avoid multi-classing penalties).  There's no real point in taking only 2 levels in fighter, because you no longer get anything special at 2nd level since sneak attack is every-other-level, and the normal bonus fighter feat is now gone.

You can then use your sixth level for the entry into Shadowbane Inquistor.


----------



## GwydapLlew

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The biggest downside of course is the extreme lack of skills, since swapping bonus feats for sneak attack is the only thing that changes the fighter with this variant.  So you'd still only get 2+Int mod in skills for any fighter levels you take.  But you do end up being just a bit better in combat because your BAB will be a point higher, and you'll have an extra d10 for HP rather than d6.




I looked at that option, but Gather Information is not a class skill for either Paladin or Fighter. Taking that option gives me nothing /but/ the entry requirements. (8 for Sense Motive, 2 for Knowledge (religion), and 8 for Gather Information.) I'd rather have a few extra skill points here and there and be one level behind in the PrC - and it can make for a decent backstory, what with shifters not being seen as the most wholesome race in the Church.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Are flametouched items allowed? They are sacred to the Silver Flame, and I was thinking about taking armor and a holy symbol made out of it. (I've currently listed it on my equipment.)


----------



## DEFCON 1

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I looked at that option, but Gather Information is not a class skill for either Paladin or Fighter. Taking that option gives me nothing /but/ the entry requirements. (8 for Sense Motive, 2 for Knowledge (religion), and 8 for Gather Information.) I'd rather have a few extra skill points here and there and be one level behind in the PrC - and it can make for a decent backstory, what with shifters not being seen as the most wholesome race in the Church.



Right.  The only was to get around that would be to also take the 'Thug' fighter variant as well, because that gives you 4+ skill points per fighter level plus makes Gather Info a class skill.  And as it states that's it's often used in combo with the feat/sneak attack swap... you could perhaps do both if you so chose.

The variant class ends up being halfway between a fighter and a rogue.  More skill points and class skills than a full fighter, but half as many as a full rogue.  The full BAB and hit point progression of a fighter with the full sneak attack progression of the rogue... but losing the other special abilities a rogue traditionally has, plus the mass of extra feats a fighter traditionally has.

Whether or not 1 to 3 levels of 'Thug' coupled with 2-4 levels of paladin just to be able to start with 1 level of Shadowbane Inquistor would create a character better for you than just going regular paladin/rogue and holding off on your first Inquistor level until level 7... that I don't know.  But at least the possibility is there if you wanted to start in the prestige class (and stonegod allowed it of course).


----------



## GwydapLlew

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Right.  The only was to get around that would be to also take the 'Thug' fighter variant as well, because that gives you 4+ skill points per fighter level plus makes Gather Info a class skill.  And as it states that's it's often used in combo with the feat/sneak attack swap... you could perhaps do both if you so chose.




Hrm. That's true. I didn't think about combining the two variants. Hrm.


----------



## stonegod

Flametouched items are allowed at the appropriate cost (does flametouched armor actually *do* anything?)


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Flametouched items are allowed at the appropriate cost (does flametouched armor actually *do* anything?)




Do? DO? My good man, flametouched iron is blessed by the Silver Flame itself! What else does it need to 'do' to prove the purity of the Flame? Does it need to banish demons? Slay dragons? 'Do,' indeed.

Crucify him, lads.

(It also grants a +1 resistance bonus to saving throws vs spells, etc of evil outsiders.)


----------



## stonegod

I'll start going over the sheets in depth tomorrow night assuming everyone is near done.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Bringing It All Together*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I'd encourage everyone to talk about niches to make sure everyone is comfortable, though most of you have a good idea. In addition, we need to establish the basics of how everyone knows each other. Remember, it is assumed that you have all worked with each other in the past (no meeting at a bar for you!)




While stonegod is doing the number-crunching for the sheets, how about we start discussing how we know one another? My character and DEFCON's character have an obvious connection,  but what about the rest of us? Almost all of us have a 'And the Great War started, it sucked, now we are picking up the pieces' vibe to our backstories...maybe we all had a Bonding Moment at the end of the war and that's how we know each other?

*Jannis* escaped Breland shortly after the Day of Mourning. That leaves an opening to be explored.
*Maarat* has a tie-in with the other Flamers by dint of his time served in Thrane and service to the Silver Flame.
*Jaarith Bronns* has a tie-in with the other Flamers; he and *Khensu* are already linked up.
*Khensu* has a tie-in with the other Flamers; he and *Jaarith* are already linked up.
*Daellin* is a Cyran expatriate as well as *Jannis*. Maybe he was involved in whatever caused her to flee Breland? I get the feeling from his background that Daellin is stil loyal to the Cyran remnants, while Jannis is much less so. 
*Selase* travels as a missionary throughout Khorvaire, spreading the Word of Vol.
Any thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

I help w/ the BGs, I would suggest making a few 'vignettes' that demonstrate some of you group's earlier exploits. Not all of you may have been together at the same time, but a vignette at levels 1 (probably each individually or for those who initially knew each other, probably during/near the end of the Last War), level 3 (at or recently after the Last War, start to pull the group together), and level 5 (after you are all together). These vignettes do not have to be long (a paragraph or three), but give some 'glue' to use to pre-establish your character. I'll post them to the IC Thread when we are all said and done.

I'm shamelessly borrowing this from an idea I saw elsewhere on this board; BrandingOpprotunity's Reconquista thread, if I recall correctly.


----------



## drothgery

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> *Daellin* is a Cyran expatriate as well as *Jannis*. Maybe he was involved in whatever caused her to flee Breland? I get the feeling from his background that Daellin is stil loyal to the Cyran remnants, while Jannis is much less so.
> Any thoughts?




More accurately, Daellin is loyal to Prince Orgarev and the expatriate Cyran government in New Cyre, though as a career soldier he had little use for dissidents like Janis and the ir'Sandals.

From time to time over the course of the Last War, Cyre and Thrane made common cause against Karrnath; the Thranes of the group might well have met Daellin at one of those times. Or maybe one of their parents did -- Daellin was in Cyre's service almost the entirety of the war (everything but the first twenty or thirty years); at 168 years old, he's just barely short of middle age for an elf.

(FWIW, Daellin, like most Khorvaire elves, is a devotee of the Sovriegn Host, and like most Cyrans, isn't particularly religious.)


----------



## James Heard

And Jannis actively dislikes the Wyngards (Prince Ogarev), because she blames them both for the problems with her family and the destruction of Cyre as a nation. The ir'Sandals were Populists, and held much of their power from the support of the common people. However, as I envision it, such sentiments during wartime invited agents of foreign powers to become wrapped up in the cells of peasantry that formed the ir'Sandal base and while they were too powerful a political voice to purge for that, they were certainly fair game for exile by threat of purging. So Jannis doesn't think of Cyre as having much to do at all with the nobility of Cyre, she's an advocate of the vocations and culture of Cyre. She thinks that Ogarev is a fool bent on launching the remnants of Cyre into direct opposition with a more powerful Breland with his political leanings, but she's not against the notion of a "New Cyre" in theory. She, in fact, entertains notions about such things herself. I think it's best, for these reasons, that Daellin and Jannis not know an awful lot about each other's past and histories unless there's some specific reason why Daellin's family might be aligned with the ir'Sandals and still support the Prince for some other reason. On the other hand, it's a backdrop and I don't really see why we have to chat about Cyran politics at all in character.

She might be a good candidate for a sympathetic ear for a priest of the blood of vol though, because it's obvious that the favor of the gods hasn't done Cyre any favors.

And yes, Branding Opportunity's Reconquista is where we knocked about vignettes from the past a bit to build up ties with each other's characters.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I had already added stuff to my Background about how Jarrith feels about the other characters, but that was just pulling stuff out of my ass and basing it on the minor amount of info from the stat blocks and background paragraphs.  I have no problems editing that stuff whatsoever if we do some vignettes and feelings change (based upon how we actually write out characters).  After all, I have Jarrith pretty harsh towards Selase... but if they've been working together for quite a while, most likely that disgust and anger has probably mellowed over time.  Which will probably be highlighted by the vignettes.

Are these vignettes done in this thread?  Do we just write a paragraph or two about past events and start intertwining our characters in them?  Maybe I'll check out the Reconquista thread to see what it is they all did.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Are these vignettes done in this thread?  Do we just write a paragraph or two about past events and start intertwining our characters in them?  Maybe I'll check out the Reconquista thread to see what it is they all did.



I suggest you tweak them here, w/ feedback from others (such as James pointing out that Jannis is coy about it politics, etc.) here as you work on the later vignettes.


----------



## stonegod

Here is a link to BrandingOp's vignette ideas: Here

So, the idea is that we would have three, something like this:

Vignette 1: The Last War (pre 994 YK). These are the mostly separate ones (before you all met), so I'll let you flesh them out. Crossovers or first meeting during this time might be apropos. 

Vignette 2: The Aftermath (996 YK). After you have known each other for a short time and are still getting to know each other.

Vignette 3: Prelude (998 YK). You've been working with each other on and off for a few years.

I can give some suggestions for the vignettes later. Gotta work now.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Hrm. I like the concept. I may steal it for my own games. 

Maarit, Jarrith, where do y'all want to intersect our characters?


----------



## Doomhawk

How about the Day of Mourning, or the aftermath? With two Cyrans, Selase in Karrnath, and the three Flamers fighting on Karrnathi soil (I think? I believe Karrnath's actions were mostly defensive by the end of the war, but I'm not certain) and suddenly with their route back a hideous wasteland, it might be a good excuse for groups to mingle that otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## stonegod

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> How about the Day of Mourning, or the aftermath? With two Cyrans, Selase in Karrnath, and the three Flamers fighting on Karrnathi soil (I think? I believe Karrnath's actions were mostly defensive by the end of the war, but I'm not certain) and suddenly with their route back a hideous wasteland, it might be a good excuse for groups to mingle that otherwise wouldn't.



I left out the Day of Mourning as one of the vignettes as the real effect of it would not be felt until after for the survivors; confusion always reigns immediately afterwards. I think elements of that could be felt in the Second Vignette. But it is a decent idea of how folks initially met (at least some of them).


----------



## stonegod

*Vignette 1: War is Hell*

[Lvl 1-2 Characters]

*Khensu, Jarrith, and Marot*
In the Burnt Wood, a fire was burning. Far away, across Scion's Sound, battle were being raged amongst great armies, but here, a different sort of battle was being fought. 

The orders from the Cardinal were clear. For the Order of Illumination's first task for the two Templars Khensu and Jarrith was to investigate and report on the sightings of Khyber cultists in the Burnt Wood. They were to Olath to meet a warrior for the Church---not *of* the Church, the Cardinal was clear to point out---who knew more and then determine the level of the threat. They had done so, met the strange Marot, and now found themselves huddled in the shadows of a bonfire around which masked, war-clad forms now danced.

But the forms were not human. They were something... else.

Suddenly, one of the masked forms stops, and looks directly at the hidden trio. Their heart pounding in their ears, the three hunters hear the masked form cry, "Watcher! Intruders! The Ceremony is interrupted, brothers!" With mad menance, the others turn their way.

What did the neophyte inquisitors do?

*Janis, Daellin, and Selase*

Those the ir'Sandals did not support the crown's efforts, they supported Cyran troops who needed assistance and tending. This is how Daellin's outfit found themselves, billeted at some noble's estate across from Vurgensley near the border with what called itself Karrnath. They had fought a skirmish with the undead forces two days prior, suffered heavy losses, and now regrouped at the estate. He had seen little of the Lord ir'Sandal that owned the manner, but he was content to have his men tended.

Janis was visiting her uncle's kin this fine day when the troops had arrived, bedraggled after their battles. She had been in conversation with an itinerant priest of that odd faith that was supposedly connected to the undead across the border. This Selase had been tending to some sickened farmer tenants of her uncle's kin, and thus been brought to her attention. Selase was certainly... different... from the few clergy of the Sovereigns she had encountered in and about Metrol.

Suddenly, over the hills, a cry could be heard! A family of farmers were running madly, clutching their young as best the could, fearing for something that chased them. And over the hill, their pursuers appeared---a Karrn raiding party! Six riders on mounts that were no longer living; four of the riders themselves could no longer claim life either. And they were bearing directly on the ir'Sandal estate, filled with unknowing bystanders and 29 heavily wounded soldiers.

Who won the day?


----------



## stonegod

*Vignette 2: Unusual Circumstances*

[Level 3-4 Characters]

On the Day of Mourning, everything had changed. Daellin, caught in the battle on the Karrn border was stranded from hearth and home. Janis, "asked" to take an extended vacation in Breland had seen it as a sign of Wyngarn's incompetence. But when Khensu, Jarrith, and Marot has been caught in Karrlakton chasing a lead and a supposed Lords of Dust agent, they felt that their lives were threatened. The mass of confused Cyran refugees desparately trying to find safe ground made the life of any non-Karrn at risk. It was only through Marot's chance encounter with a sympathetic follower of that abhorrent religion of 'undead-worshipers'  that they survived. The priestess Selase had smuggled them out of town with no apparent alterior motive. Not even the normally suspicious Jarrith could find fault with her. This day.

Two years later, and fate finds the our heroes meeting once again under serendipitous circumstances.  Thaliost was an odd place for two Cyrans to find themselves, but there they were, Daellin resting after escorting some Cyran ex-pats from New Cyre to their relatives in the ex-Aundair city, and Janis disguising herself amongst the human throng. Selase was seeing to some disillusioned Aundarians who found themselves trapped on the Thrane-side of the border, while the two Templars and their demon-touched companion were recuperating after an investigation into a sect of changeling assassins. But all six of them had common ground---they were going to other places.

Six lives came together at the Thaliost lightning rail station that day. The day that the gang of Lord of Blade sympathizers attempted to sabotage the railcars. They day that the gang's summoned air elemental went rogue and rampaged against warforged and innocents alike. They were six, but they were the only once who were able to stop the carnage.

How did the _Korrenberg Chronicle_ right up the story the following Far?


----------



## stonegod

*Vignette 3:*

[Level 5-6]

Bonds were formed that day in Thaliost, and though they did not see each other every day afterwards, the Thaliost Station Six did find each other in the same paths again and again. The undead lyncanthrops under Lessyk, the plague of the living spells in Vathirond. Each of these events tied the group together more. While they all may not have gotten along, they knew when they could count on the others.

Selase knew this that fateful day in Rekkenmark. She had sent for the others of the Thaliost Station Six via message stone. She did not knew whom else to turn. The Peasant District was under quarantine, but the disease was not natural. It had the tinge of darkness to it, and she knew she alone could not find its source. She waited impatiently for the others to arrive.

How did the intrepid six track down the mysterious nature of the disease? Once found, how did they breech or infiltrate the former Jorasco compound where the disease originated? And how did they deal with the insane halfling Jorasco heir who created and spread the disease through undead rats?


----------



## stonegod

Okay, I've posted up the three vignettes. Feel free to write out how you feel your characters reacted to the situation and the others there. Hopefully this will be a good background building exercise.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, I've posted up the three vignettes. Feel free to write out how you feel your characters reacted to the situation and the others there. Hopefully this will be a good background building exercise.




Actually, I was going to suggest that at least for the first couple of encounters, it's quite likely that the characters would be at rather disparate levels; Daellin was already an experienced officer long before the others (humans, planetouched, and shifters being much shorter-lived than elves) were born.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Janis, Daellin, and Selase*
> 
> Those the ir'Sandals did not support the crown's efforts, they supported Cyran troops who needed assistance and tending. This is how Daellin's outfit found themselves, billeted at some noble's estate across from Vurgensley near the border with what called itself Karrnath. They had fought a skirmish with the undead forces two days prior, suffered heavy losses, and now regrouped at the estate. He had seen little of the Lord ir'Sandal that owned the manner, but he was content to have his men tended.
> 
> Janis was visiting her uncle's kin this fine day when the troops had arrived, bedraggled after their battles. She had been in conversation with an itinerant priest of that odd faith that was supposedly connected to the undead across the border. This Selase had been tending to some sickened farmer tenants of her uncle's kin, and thus been brought to her attention. Selase was certainly... different... from the few clergy of the Sovereigns she had encountered in and about Metrol.
> 
> Suddenly, over the hills, a cry could be heard! A family of farmers were running madly, clutching their young as best the could, fearing for something that chased them. And over the hill, their pursuers appeared---a Karrn raiding party! Six riders on mounts that were no longer living; four of the riders themselves could no longer claim life either. And they were bearing directly on the ir'Sandal estate, filled with unknowing bystanders and 29 heavily wounded soldiers.
> 
> Who won the day?




Nowhere to run, and not the greatest set up for a fight. If his men had been in better shape, there'd be no problem -- he was sure the thirty of them could take on any six Karrn would send on a border raid of a manor of no particular importance. As it was, though... nothing for it but to try.

"Get everyone up that can hold a bow." He'd ordered. His men were wounded, but they were archers and scouts by trade. They'd be able to get a shot or two off. Would it be enough? If he was lucky...


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Actually, I was going to suggest that at least for the first couple of encounters, it's quite likely that the characters would be at rather disparate levels; Daellin was already an experienced officer long before the others (humans, planetouched, and shifters being much shorter-lived than elves) were born.



Daellin is the anomaly, of course.


----------



## stonegod

While y'all work on the vignettes, here are my notes on the sheets.

*James Head* Jannis' to-hit w/ her staff is +2 only if she uses one end. Its -2/-6 if used as as double weapon. In addition, she has only spent 28 of her 32 ability points for point buy and she has 4 ranks of skills left to purchase (2 at 1st level and 2 at 3rd; she is only allowed to put 1 point into Spellcraft at that level). Her Diplomacy should be +3 (+2 bonus from having 5 ranks in knowledge nobility), Concentration should be +12 and all her Int based skills should be +1. Also, because of the headband, please record a 20 Int, not 18. This also raises the DC of her spells by 1. Finally, she ismissing a spell pouch (she does not have Eschew Materials) and a belt pouch (for her coin, unless they are in Jannis' saddlebags). Also remember the familiar.  I know you are working on summarizing your non-SRD spells.

*Isida* Maraat should record a +1 Listen/Spot bonus (not +3) at the top of the sheet. you also only have 11 action points (8+3)

*DEFCON* Jarrith's rapiers are doing to much damage: Alchemical silver subtracts one. Thus, the +1 silvered raiper (and I'd prefer you write it out that way in the Melee section) does 1d6+1 for enhancement+2 for Str-1 for Silver or 1d6+2. The mwk silvered rapier (again, ditto for listing it as such) does 1d6+1.

*drogthery* Daellin has an Init of +5 and a Listen of +10/Spot +11 to record at the top of the sheet. Please record you selected ranger spells. In your combat gear, please list your wand and holy water. Finally, you have overspent your point buy for abilities by 2 points (you have 34 instead of 32 points).

*GwydapLlew* Khensu's greataxe does +5 damage (1.5 str as it is wielded two handed)

*Doomhawk* Your dagger to hit is too high: Its +5 for melee (+4 base, +1 enhance) and +6 ranged (+4 base, +1 enhance, +1 Dex). Please also record a summary of your non-SRD spells.

One final note: Everyone except Daellin/drogthery need identification papers as you are all crossing borders (your traveling papers will be provided). I'd prefer you have them pre-game.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> *drogthery* Daellin has an Init of +5 and a Listen of +10/Spot +11 to record at the top of the sheet. Please record you selected ranger spells. In your combat gear, please list your wand and holy water. Finally, you have overspent your point buy for abilities by 2 points (you have 34 instead of 32 points).



*drogthery* Thanks for the changes, though your to hit with your melee weapons and your damage on your ranged has not been adjusted for your drop of Str.


----------



## stonegod

BTW: For the vignettes, the narrative flow is all in your hand. A paragraph of two like drogothery is fine. The idea is to get a feel for your character and to have some initial back and forth between the PCs.

If we get all the Pcs approved and the vignettes completed, I think we can start Mondayish. Of course, there is the issue of the break for Thanksgiving here Stateside, but we'll work through it.


----------



## Doomhawk

Papers? Blast! I knew I forgot something. I also rearranged the order Selase's possessions are listed in (magic items are all at the top now), but nothing is changed.
I'm still drawing a blank on Vignette 3, but see if you like this for the other two.

War is Hell: Mind racing, Selase considered the options. After a few moments of introspection, she decided it was time someone got their priorities straight, and valued human life above patriotism. She joined Daellin's men as they hastily prepared themselves, hoping she was doing the right thing.
She stood at the front of the archers' formation, trying not to shake, and as the riders drew near she brandished her blood-drop holy symbol like a weapon. "Did you abandon your eternal rest to slaughter innocents? Turn back, or lose even the semblance of life you now have!" The rotting horses thundered on heedless, and living and dead riders lowered their lances for the final stretch...

Unusual Circumstances: "It will be all right," Selase assured the little boy tugging on her sleeve. She wasn't as confident as she sounded; blood was still spurting from the stump of his mother's leg despite the tourniquet she had torn from her tunic. A warning cry from Marot made her look up to see a warforged, bearing down on her with its axe as much as fleeing from the howling nightmare of swirling debris. Without time to think, she threw herself at it, grabbing its axe just below the head, and although she barely slowed its momentum, its weakened ankle-joint allowed her to bear both of them to the ground.
She distinctly _heard_ three ribs crack as the thing fell on top of her, and for a moment her whole world was white spots and a struggle to breathe, but the warforged had been dead before they hit the ground. The central portion of its breastplate was eaten away and the livewood beneath was already crumbling to ash where she had driven her palm bearing its spell. With a groan, Selase rolled the warforged off of her and rose to her knees. The mother's leg wasn't spurting any more. She folded the boy in her arms, bloody hands smoothing his dirty-blonde hair, and she sobbed with him.

EDIT: Hm, a distinct lack of back and forth makes these less useful for character development.


----------



## stonegod

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> EDIT: Hm, a distinct lack of back and forth makes these less useful for character development.



PCs can comment/react to the other PCs and I will have a note or too as well, but there are the pre-dinner appetizers, not the main meal.

Oh, BTW: DarkRed has pretty poor luminance contrast with the default black. Could you choose a lighter color that is easier to read, such as normal red?


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> *drogthery* Thanks for the changes, though your to hit with your melee weapons and your damage on your ranged has not been adjusted for your drop of Str.




Okay, I think I've got everything except for mundane equipment taken care of now.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Character sheet edits are done.


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Vingette #1:*

"Watcher! Intruders! The Ceremony is interrupted, brothers!"

As the voice rang out, Jarrith turns to his Lumin Brothers and sheepishly smiles.  "Okay... I guess I was wrong."

He had just twenty minutes ago repeatedly assured the inquistor initiate and the warlock that he could help them remain silent as they approached the bonfire.  Apparently that was nowhere near the case.  And as the Khyber cultists begin andvancing on them in the bushes, he shrugs his shoulders and pulls his shortbow off his back.  "Just means we have to do this the hard way, eh boys?"

And with that, Jarrith sprints off to the right, fires his bow and pegs one of the cultists in the thigh, and then continues circling around to the back of the camp.


----------



## Doomhawk

Hm, I agree that red is much easier to read.


----------



## stonegod

Any other takers on the vignettes?


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Vingette #2]
> 
> Six lives came together at the Thaliost lightning rail station that day. The day that the gang of Lord of Blades sympathizers attempted to sabotage the railcars. The day that the gang's summoned air elemental went rogue and rampaged against warforged and innocents alike. They were six, but they were the only ones who were able to stop the carnage.
> 
> How did the _Korrenberg Chronicle_ write up the story the following Far?




"What's this about 'unleashing a storm of arrows as if it came from a hundred men'?" Daellin had asked the reporter afterward. "I doubt I got thirty shots off in the whole battle. Certainly not fifty; I don't carry that many arrows around. And if I knew elementals and warforged as well as I know undead and humans, a good many of those killed that day would not have been."


----------



## stonegod

I'll update the vignettes w/ everyone's posts to date; still waiting on *Isida*, *James*, and *GwydapLlew*.

As for character sheets, most everyone has made the fixes I requested. Jannis still needs to pick a familiar if she will start with one. If anyone wants a mount pre-game, now is the time to get one. Not going to be a lot of horseflesh where you are going.


----------



## drothgery

FYI - I've updated Daellin's mundane and alchemical equipment; he should be done now. Also, as stonegod probably already knows, I'm taking a long Thanksgiving break and will be away from home (and with intermittent internet access) from Tuesday 11/21 - Friday 11/24.


----------



## James Heard

*War Is Hell
*
Cyran troops shed Cyran blood, that was all that Janis ir'Sandal knew, even though her father and uncle constantly bickered and beset the crown at each chance. Patriellen was little more than a fort really, a summer house turned into a walled compound in ages past at the behest of one of her ancestors. As such, it was marked on soldiers' maps and lucky for them in truth that it was, and it served as a somewhat isolated refuge for all manner of kingsmen and kinsmen for the entirety of the war. Janis remember her grand-aunt making some commentary on the fine roses which supposedly grew once upon the spider-like stucco of the guesthouse by the fountain; but for as long as she remembered the stone caps hat sat on the fountain, the statuary secreted away to parts unknown, and no roses bloomed anywhere upon the estate except the wild woods that ringed the fire zones around the walls. It was, in a word, hell. It was hell, and as long as her father stayed in the capital mounting his campaign for social change it was home. Safety, he said, was his first concern. Janis often wondered, as she brushed her long white hair, if it were simply a matter of shame at his youngest and plainest daughter.

The Vol-priest was intriguing. Self, she explained, was the center of divinity. Or something like that. It was too bad it was a foreign religion, because it had so very many similarities with her parent's politics. A religion such as that, without the grotesqueness of its strange focus on the undead, could transform a nation from being mere slaves to its king's fancies and arguments among its nobility and truly give them a voice of equality. Too many of the priests of the Host were merely soundboxes to repeat the sanctimony of the Wyngards entire. As he sewed up the last of the peasants, a man named Honelly who had one too many mistresses for his wife's temper, the first bells sounded.

More peasants, clutching their young as best as they could, were running madly for the gates with a Karrn raiding party in tow. Six mounted riders rode upon their hellsteeds at best pace at the walls...Truly, the dead were as mad as the living before them. Janis sighed as the scouts taking current refuge within the walls of the estate began suiting up at the barked orders of the rough-looking man commanding them as if the riders could pierce the walls or gates. Part of her bristled inside at the very idea, as if the comfort of the ir'Sandals was so fragile. Perhaps in court it was, given the mad whims of the king and the wandering hands of the young scoundrel prince, but here on the borders...the riders didn't have enough men to cover the front gate and the sally behind, so no doubt her kinsmen were already rallying to attack their flanks in a moment.

"Get everyone up that can hold a bow," the veteran commander ordered, only to see the efficient staff of the manor drop the crossbar into its cradle on the gate. His men were wounded and likely confused, but Janis nodded her head for him toward the roughly mortared stairs that led the the narrow walkway looking over the wall. They were archers, after all, and ever archers do like to find something to shoot at.

Arrows flew true, on both sides, and men died. The Vol-priest, surprisingly, followed the soldiers to the gangplanks and shouted at her fellow Karnnathians above the din, brandishing the symbol of her faith before her. Janis sat and watched from the grass below, war never being her province. While the womenfolk and children cried around her, she shushed them and tried very hard to look noble and aristocratic for them. By examples we make, her father would tell her, our fellow men tread.

Once it was over, the people cheered the soldiers and even the foreign priest as heroes. Even her wounded, bloody uncle came over to clasp hands with the commander and make talk with him as if he were some sort of intimate. Janis didn't understand really. It was just blood. She hated it here in Patriellen though, and if it took a hero to proclaim one's worth and establish one's own destiny then, she thought grimly, perhaps a hero she would become.

*Unusual Circumstances*

Thaliost was overflowing with heroes it would seem. Janis ir'Sandal, she thought to herself, would never belong here, but Janis Stormhand apparently fit in fine. Riding the lightning rails out of Breland seemed only expedient when the kingsmen started asking around her tower about some populist literature that she had handed out to some friends from the Cogs and a charming warforged she had met. She was tired of moving though, and she had decided to wait before she took her next rail car out of the city. It was one of many poor decisions she had made in her life, she reflected; beginning with her absurd notion to become a hero.

Heroes don't sit sweating on their luggage waiting for lightning rails for one, she thought.

At least, she decided, life wasn't merely unfair to young, plain-looking noblewomen she thought, recognizing the familiar face of a certain scout commander from her past. It seemed that the gods played their whims upon others as well, and nothing could make her heart more glad. Well, that and perhaps a breeze and cool fruit drink, but who notices such things when one's blood runs with the icy, fearless bravery of a hero?

It wasn't all sarcasm, she noted. As heroes went, she faired middling well at the least. Certainly those New Cyran agents outside of Wroat wouldn't doubt it, if anyone called a priest to question their ashes. If anyone could discover where she'd spread their ashes. Her father hadn't been entirely pleased exactly, when commanded by his youngest daughter to produce a series of tutors and mentors in all things magical, but ever the pragmatist he'd finally conceded that Janis' training benefited the family when she'd managed to dispose of the kingsmen named to testify against him and her uncle before the audience. Old Blisterbeard surely hadn't been happy about that, but it wasn't as if the ir'Sandals had actually hired the assassins in the first place. Talked with them, yes; but there's much to be said about shopping around one's options in politics.

As Janis mused about the weather, politics, fate, and the universe though, the station around her erupted. She didn't know exactly which faction these warforged represented, and she didn't care. They were destroying the rails, and how exactly was she supposed to get out of Thaliost if they blew up the lightning rails?

_Headline: Mysterious mage wreaks havoc defending lightning rails, collateral damage feared, death toll mounts._

----------

Sorry about the lack of posts. I've been busy.


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Unusual Circumstances*

"WAAAAAOOOOORRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!-- OOOOOOOHHHHHHFFF!!!"

Jarrith slammed hard against the rail station wall and dropped like a stone to the ground.  The winds all around the area were blowing so intensely that it took him a solid three or four minutes to get back to his feet.  The air elemental was flying back and forth outside the railcar that was currently off its tracks, tossing anyone and everyone every which way.  Jarrith didn't know who it was that summoned this creature here... or indeed if perhaps it had just escaped it's imprisonment from within the dragonshards that allowed this raircar to move... but in any event, it was just one more problem that he and his brothers were forced to endure this day.

"Son of a--" he mumbled, as he tried to shake the sobwebs from his head.  One of the warforged sympathizers flew past him and crashed into a stone railing, snapping it's body in half.  Jarrith immediately started darting his eyes back and forth in hopes of finding his Lumin Brothers, but instead all he saw was chaos.  Off to his right was a young priestess working desperately to save the life of a woman whose legs had been sheared clean off.  To his left, several lightning bolts cracked thunderously across the station and slammed into the elemental, sending it backwards with a wail... followed closely by a woman of the arcane, whose hands crackled with electrical power.

"This is insane!  All I wanted to was to go back home for the holidays!  Hey lady!  Take out the elemental!  I'll handle the warforged!"

Whether or not the wizardess heard his voice over the mad rush of wind all around them made no matter.  Jarrith ran headlong towards the railcar that was leaning sideways off the track.  He could see that there were two warforged battering away at it's side... presumably trying to get in... and he knew that they were the reason he was going to be late for holiday dinner.  And his mother would never let him hear the end of it for that.

"Damn shame that Cannith went through all the trouble to give them life, and now I have to take it from them."

He sprinted down a car length, rolled under the body of the car, then began crawling at full speed on his hands and knees back up to where the 'forged were standing.  Several quick stabs to the knees should slow them both down, he thought.


----------



## GwydapLlew

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *Vingette #1:*
> 
> "Watcher! Intruders! The Ceremony is interrupted, brothers!"
> 
> As the voice rang out, Jarrith turns to his Lumin Brothers and sheepishly smiles.  "Okay... I guess I was wrong."
> 
> He had just twenty minutes ago repeatedly assured the inquistor initiate and the warlock that he could help them remain silent as they approached the bonfire.  Apparently that was nowhere near the case.  And as the Khyber cultists begin andvancing on them in the bushes, he shrugs his shoulders and pulls his shortbow off his back.  "Just means we have to do this the hard way, eh boys?"
> 
> And with that, Jarrith sprints off to the right, fires his bow and pegs one of the cultists in the thigh, and then continues circling around to the back of the camp.




The cultists surged around the three of Flamers, and Khensu stood firm. His faith in the Silver Flame was pure, and his sword was sharp. While the other two moved through the underbrush, sniping at the cultists, the shifter took position between a pair trees and defended himself.

As the battle raged, Khensu's sword was shattered when a particularly brutish cultist slammed a greatclub against it. Desperately, Khensu slipped back and pulled a greataxe from the hands of a slain cultist and buried it into the neck of his opponent.

It was only later, after being reprimanded for alerting the cultists that Khensu realized he still had the axe in his barracks. From that point on, he carried one with him throughout his travels regardless of what his fellow paladins thought of the crudeness of the weapon.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Vignette #2*

The chaos of the Thaliost station caused Khensu's head to spin. The smell of spilt blood, the screams of the civilians, and the warforged who moved through the crowds towards the lightning rail. With a low growl, Khensu tightened his grip on his greataxe and stepped into the fray.

No matter how hard he strove, he couldn't save all of the civilians. The press of the crowd was too great, the buffeting winds of the manix elemental too confusing, and with a shiver and a groan he felt himself pass within himself.

Khensu's muscles rippled and his broad nose elongated into a snout and, with a roar of frustration, he began to push his way through the crowd. The inhuman constructs stood out to his nose, and he could smell the acrid stench of spell components on one ragged warforged. It was over before he could lose himself to the beast within, and the warforged summoner and two of his bodyguards lay in pieces about him when he regained his senses.

The Korranberg Chronicles reported a silver flame appearing among the crowd during the confusion. Many wrote it off as the gazette's notorious rumormongering. Khensu knew it for what it was, however, for his axe had glowed with a silver intensity when he called upon the Flame to smite the warforged conjurer. As he prayed later that evening, he wept silent tears to know that the Flame did not blame him for utlizing his nature to fight off the criminals.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Vignette #3*

Selase may not worship the Silver Flame, but her instincts to help those about her had proven to Khensu that she was a worthy comrade-in-arms. When word had been received of the plague in the Peasant District, the normally laconic paladin had gone to his superiors and begged to allow them to intervene. Once permission had been granted, the three Lumins joined the cleric - and found the other two involved as well.

Khensu's resistance to the plague allowed him to travel deep into the District, secure in the knowledge that the Silver Flame would keep him hale and unharmed. It was here that he began to combine the discipline that the Order of Illumination had instilled him - stealth as well as strength of arms.

His reports to the rest of the Six allowed them to formulate a plan of attack. The three clerics were able to banish the foul undead whenever they encountered them, while the elf's experience hunting the walking dead allowed them to track the source of the plague to the Jorasco Guildhouse. The Six found strength in unity that night; whereas prior encounters had seemed to reek of happenstance or luck, this had been planned from the beginning - one of the Six contacting the rest for assistance.

It was after this mission that he was gifted with the magical breastplate he wears today, a sign of favor among the Order. He wears it with pride, secure in the knowledge that it protects his body from harm as surely as the Silver Flame protects his soul.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Khensu's character sheet is updated and I fleshed out more of the background - I incorporated elements from the vignettes and expanded one of the minor hooks from Vignette #2. If there are any objections to my description, I'll modify it as appropriate.


----------



## James Heard

To be honest I'm really not sure at all how to handle vignette #3. The way I'm seeing it, Janis probably feels some real affection toward Selase and perhaps even some fondness of familiarity toward Daellin despite their near polar opposite viewpoints on many apparent issues. The group of Flamers though? Janis doesn't seem like one of those people who'd just "like" someone without a clear motive. 

Maybe if we introduced a cardboard character to tie them together? A character whose whole reason for existing is to act as a glue to keep the other character sheets bound together before he/she dies in some noteworthy fashion off stage? Someone who would be appealing to Janis but also be appealing to Thrane priests and such? We did it a little bit for extra pushing in some of the Reconquista stuff, with older brothers who were dallying romantically with the other players and my character Mavic even has an armsman that gets killed in one of the first vignettes to pave the way for his current cohort.

So anyways, Janis is much less of a do-gooder than anyone else in the party. She needs a selfish reason or a reason of familiarity/comfort to hang out with a lot of people. Hell, she probably needs more of an excuse to adventure in the first place than everyone else because she's becoming pretty placid and reactive in general in her writeups. I'm getting a picture of someone who doesn't do much proactively, but once she comes to a decision she can be a force of nature. 

Daellin and Janis could be companions because they've reached a sort of truce built upon mutual respect. Selase has her oh so appealing philosophy of self-empowerment. I'm just having trouble coupling the two vignette paths very well in my mind. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe if we introduced a cardboard character to tie them together? A character whose whole reason for existing is to act as a glue to keep the other character sheets bound together before he/she dies in some noteworthy fashion off stage? Someone who would be appealing to Janis but also be appealing to Thrane priests and such? We did it a little bit for extra pushing in some of the Reconquista stuff, with older brothers who were dallying romantically with the other players and my character Mavic even has an armsman that gets killed in one of the first vignettes to pave the way for his current cohort.



Here are a couple of suggestions (left to the PCs to determine which one fits best), feel free to adapt/mangle/come up with something new: 
- A former ir'Sadal vassal/peasant/servant/something that fled to Thrane after the Day of Morning, became a squire or servant of one of the Flamists who was reunited with Janis at Thaliost. Second constant letters to Janis discussing how Flamic charity could benefit displaced Cyrans; Janis saw this as a way to undermine Wyngarn while assisting the people of Cyre at the same time. Through this association got to know the Flamic characters better (she decided to help coordinate the charity). Was killed in the Rekkenmark plague assisting some Cyran underclass displaced to Karrn.
- An older ir'Sadal scion (perhaps the same uncle in vignette #1) fled to Thrane and bought himself enough influence with the Church with money and a psuedo-conversion (the Church isn't wholly incorruptible). Brought his niece/relative to his home at the Thaliost incident and had his Church connections bring the Flamists to see who had saved his kin and then pulled strings to have the Flamists assigned occasionally to "missions" with her when she got one of her "notions" in her head and it was feasible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat will have a +3 on Listen/Spot due the Alertness granted to him by his familiar.  I have updated that and corrected his action points on his sheet to 11.

I have also realized, having just acquired Complete Mage, that Maraat would be eligible for the Enlightened Spirit PrC at level 5.  Would it be possible for me to adjust Maraat to be a warlock 5/Enlightened Spirit 1, or would you rather do that in-game?

*Vingette #1:*  Maraat cursed the dancers under his breath and reached deep inside himself for the Khyber-tainted power that had saved his life time and again.  Purple light skittered around his fingers and lashed out at the dancers' hearts, joining arrows in seeking their lives.  "Light out of darkness, cleanse their wicked ways!" he cried, throttling down the sick rush of joy that accompanied his powers.  He only had to stop them, he didn't have to enjoy using his abilities, he just had to protect the Flamers' back, he had to prove his worth...

*Vignette #2:*  The _Chronicle_ would have made much of Sir Feral's involvement, or indeed, almost any member than Maraat... or Selase.  Maraat hid his strange hair with his magic, and did what he did best, blast the creature from afar.  His aim was good, and he had almost been able to convince himself he was nothing more than a strange archer.  _Duck, dodge, roll!  Get on the other side, don't hit Feral!  Make them think Janis is the one they need to take out, then come in from an unexpected quarter.  Watch his movement, he's devilshly quick..._

The _Chronicle_ might have said, in short:  _Rampaging Elemental Brought Down in Dramatic Lightning Rail Battle!_  ~A freak accident on the Thaliost lightning rail station today accidentally loosed the bound air elemental on the crowded station full of travelers.  Several heroic fellow travelers leapt into action to protect the innocents.   Archers and arcanists helped forced down the rogue elemental to the reach of a one Sir Feral, who dispatched the crazed creature.  Only minor injuries were reported due to the crush of the crowd.  House Orien scions were closemouthed as to the cause for this, but have assured all that they were taking "stringent measures" to prevent a repeat.  

*Vignette #3:*  Maraat had been afraid of Selase ever since they had met.  While she was not exactly evil, she had strange ideas and odder beliefs.  Yet there was something about her that was honorable.  For example, calling us to her to help track the plague was something my tribe might have done.

While I could not follow people from the shadows, or talk easily to some members of society, I could force a raport I did not feel.  My own dark powers guided my tongue as we tracked the disease through the lives the survivors.  But it was my own Anuine, my white rat familiar, that gave us the final clues.  The rat holes, she told us, the live rats were gone, long gone, and replaced with the stink of undeath.  I could not cure the madness of the man who had made this disease, but I could burn out the cause of it.  The madness itself would take far longer to burn from his mind...

~~~~

Sorry, that's my first stab at these kind of vignettes, I hope they're ok.


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Maraat will have a +3 on Listen/Spot due the Alertness granted to him by his familiar.  I have updated that and corrected his action points on his sheet to 11.
> 
> I have also realized, having just acquired Complete Mage, that Maraat would be eligible for the Enlightened Spirit PrC at level 5.  Would it be possible for me to adjust Maraat to be a warlock 5/Enlightened Spirit 1, or would you rather do that in-game?



Fine by me. 

The vignettes are good. They are there to help flush out character motivation and such. And to help iron out the kinks in bringing characters together (like Janis). The first and third vignette helped to tie in with Maraat's otherworldiness, which helps move the concept along.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Done and done.  

Hope to update my own games tomorrow morning.  


For real this time.  


Seriously.  


I mean it!


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Level 5-6]
> 
> How did the intrepid six track down the mysterious nature of the disease? Once found, how did they breech or infiltrate the former Jorasco compound where the disease originated? And how did they deal with the insane halfling Jorasco heir who created and spread the disease through undead rats?




That day in Thaliost, when there'd been something obvious to fight, had succeeded in reminding him that something mattered again, after he'd lost so much on the Day of the Mourning. And he knew, intellectually, that he was being foolish. Chasing after rumors. Hunting down any that might have had a connection to what had happened on that day. But so little else had seemed to matter, until something happened that he could not ignore.

And that was why he had not backed away when the others had sought him out from time to time; he knew he needed those reminders. Finding out who had destroyed Cyre, and how -- he had his theories, but hardly a spec of proof -- was important, but could consume him if he wasn't careful.

And so he'd found himself in a place where no self-respecting elf noble would be -- tracking undead rats in a sewer -- not long after he'd answered Selease's message.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's my first stab at these kind of vignettes, I hope they're ok.




Me likee!  The advantage of the vignettes is that you can be as detailed as you want, or as vague as you want. Personally, I'm taking information other people put forward in the vignettes and building it into my character background. I like how it balances out!



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have also realized, having just acquired Complete Mage, that Maraat would be eligible for the Enlightened Spirit PrC at level 5. Would it be possible for me to adjust Maraat to be a warlock 5/Enlightened Spirit 1, or would you rather do that in-game?




I was reading my Complete Mage last night, and I was going to post that PrC for your consideration. Glad to see you beat me to it.


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out of town w/o books until Sunday; looks like we should get the last of the vignettes wrapped up by then when we can find the "glue" for Jannis. Feedback on my suggestions or new suggestions welcome.


----------



## Doomhawk

*Vignette 3:* Daellin was already out of the room by the time Selase could ask what was happening. Pulling on a robe, she shuffled down the hall to Maraat's room, muttering a few unkind words about elf nobles and trying to get the sleep out of her eyes. _Light, I'll be glad if we can finally solve this puzzle, but did it have to be in the middle of the night?_
Jarrith was warming himself by the fire, and shot her a dirty look as she came through the door, as though this were somehow her fault. She pretended not to notice; it wasn't worth the effort, and besides, he was civil to her most of the time now. Maraat was sitting cross-legged on his bed, listening intently to a series of squeaks coming from the ball of white fur cupped in his hands. "Did we find something?" Maraat pointed distractedly to the corner of the room and a clearly dead rat with all of its legs broken. And it was still squirming like an animal in a trap. The fire-haired man mumbled something about sewers.
Selase could feel the pieces falling into place in her mind, and her eyes went wide. Then it occurred to her that she had been alone in her room, and there had been no boots by the other bed. "Janis is gone!"


----------



## James Heard

*Rats in the Sewers*

It was almost as if they were following her, Janis decided. Since Thaliost they’d been there, every corner she turned, every inn she stayed at. At first she’d considered the possibility that they might be agents of the Prince, but except for the elf the possibility seemed unlikely. Selase was a comfort occasionally, even though her casual sincerity and the random way she interacted with strangers bothered Janis. She was made more plain by the trio from Thrane, paladins, priests, petitioners of that cold usurper religion and king-slayers. So dedicated, so earnest – so certain of their own self-righteousness, a younger, less pragmatic Janis would have been appalled. Janis was no longer young though, and she had become the very soul of pragmatism.

And so they found each other, separated, apart, without notice or reason, coming together in the strangest and most unlikely places and finding themselves in common stance upon enemies, and sometimes friends. A cousin in Lessyk, slain while still uttering her chilling proclamations of the power of the Blood of Vol caused the three from Thrane to look sidewise at Selase upon parting, but Janis found the notes of the involvement of other members of her family and destroyed them before the kingsman Daellin could discover. While in Vathirond Janis studied the behavior of the living spells that plague Old Cyre, only to find herself scooped up reluctantly to destroy them before she had completed her studies. It was only bad luck, she supposed, that brought the creature to consume the village in such a way that the culprit was clear; and Janis smiled and nodded as appropriate while seething inside as they watched the last of the arcane essence disappear into the depths of Khyber.

Then she found herself in Rekkenmark, asked to come to Rekkenmark, scowling in barely kept contempt and self-inflicted frustration at being so close and able to respond. Sometimes she was tempted to destroy one or another of them, simply to see if their destinies would force her then into the realms of the afterlife to follow them; but she dismissed such angry thoughts with her Cyran meditative chants and struggled back to her center.

Janis watched and aided her companions in “locating” the source of the disease, a Jorasco heir named Palanko and the very contact Janis had journeyed to Rekkenmark to talk to. Janis didn’t particularly care for his fetish or his filthy breath, but he had already made the trade of the rat-chewed spellbook when Selase’s message arrived. Now Janis was faced with the prospect of having to slay the very person who had just aided her, and at least part of her rankled at that necessity inside.

The ratkin and undead were slain. The rest of her companions were good at that. Instead of joining in though, Janis slipped ahead. 

Palanko had thought to enlist her aid. He sought to bribe her. He threatened her, and in the end he even dared to equate their circumstance and station. By the time her companions caught up with her, the halfling had gnawed off two fingers on her left hand. That was the one she used to silence him as she battered him with arcane power until the life fell from his eyes as Jarrith’s blade came past her abdomen and skewered him.

It had nearly killed her to silence him, and she had perhaps gained even more regard in the eyes of her companions. But did it bring her family back? Did it restore her family honor? Perhaps not, but was it safety and security she was looking for? She was as she was, she thought, watching the skyline of postwar Rekkenmark after the battles. Sometimes she felt as if she were being pressed to change, to adapt; but to what? Her contacts were filth and dying, what would she do if her companions discovered that behind her uneasy smile and unkempt hair Janis Stormhand lacked the empathy and regard for her fellow men that came so easily to them?

---------------
I'm not certain if this is a too dark vignette really, or if it works? I tossed the "glue" idea, because once I started rolling with it I decided that this way probably doesn't need any glue. It makes it more of a weird, creepy fate thing (at least to Janis) that everyone in the party is always bumping into her. That could be spun into something interesting though, dark and sinister or hopeful and uplifting, or even the simple fact that everyone might actually be following each other for some reason or hidden agenda?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm not certain if this is a too dark vignette really, or if it works? I tossed the "glue" idea, because once I started rolling with it I decided that this way probably doesn't need any glue. It makes it more of a weird, creepy fate thing (at least to Janis) that everyone in the party is always bumping into her. That could be spun into something interesting though, dark and sinister or hopeful and uplifting, or even the simple fact that everyone might actually be following each other for some reason or hidden agenda?



An interesting take. I like the 'resigned to fate' sort of idea. That she has camaraderie of sorts with half of the group is good---remember, I want to avoid lone-wolfism---and I think I can use it as part of the initial hook to get her interest in the Expedition.

On another note: I'm out for Thanksgiving, so as I stated, game official will not be starting until Sunday/Monday. Feel free to flesh out any vignettes, make final changes to characters/equipment. Just let me know!


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm not certain if this is a too dark vignette really, or if it works? I tossed the "glue" idea, because once I started rolling with it I decided that this way probably doesn't need any glue. It makes it more of a weird, creepy fate thing (at least to Janis) that everyone in the party is always bumping into her. That could be spun into something interesting though, dark and sinister or hopeful and uplifting, or even the simple fact that everyone might actually be following each other for some reason or hidden agenda?




I actually like it; I'm a fan of morally gray, and it does give a reason for Janis to be tied in with the group. It's an interesting take on the 'we are destined for greater things' shtick that so many D&D parties fall back on.


----------



## DEFCON 1

_That's right, Janis... keep him occupied... keep him occupied..._

Jarrith slid silently against the far wall, the darkness and shadows enveloping him and keeping him hidden.  He didn't know how it was that the wizardess had gotten to the halfling first... as it had taken him a solid fifteen minutes of tracking and backtracking through the sewers to finally reach this point... but the important thing was that she had the crazed little person at bay.  And thus he would easily be able to do his job.

He stepped out of the shadows and for once noticed the blood dripping from the left hand of Janis Stormhand.  With it appearing that the ring and pinky fingers were now gone at the second knuckle... his first thought was whether the Vol priestess would be able to regenerate them?  She had a knack with the humanoid body... either healing or wounding it, regenerating or decaying it, giving it life or giving it unlife... so Jarrith was sure she had some trick up her sleeve.  He wasn't crazy about her worshipping at the alter of the body rather than the Voice of the Flame... but he couldn't deny her her results.

The halfling was practically unseen, with Janis standing between him and Jarrith.  But the shadowbane stalker knew where he probably was.  And if he couldn't see the halfling, then the halfling couldn't see him.  Jarrith leaped in a flash right at Janis and brought both his two silver rapiers from around Janis' body... and drove them almost up to the hilts through the halfling's abdomen.  Janis of course was shocked... as she could see and feel that the rapiers were actually stabbed _through_ the sides of her billowing blouse to get the best angle with which to hit the smaller man.  She could also feel the hot, ragged breath of the stalker on the back of her neck, as he stood directly behind her with his arms around her... holding onto the rapiers that were even now slowly sliding out of the halfling as he dropped to the ground in the course of his death.

For several seconds after the halfling had slid off of his weapons and to the floor, Jarrith's arms stayed where they were... pressed against the woman's sides, her blouse pulled forward from her body still caught on both rapiers.  The stalker's breathing began slowing down as the two of them watched the little man take his final breaths.  When the last gasp of air left the hafling's lungs, Jarrith himself let out a deep relaxing sigh which blowed past Janis' right ear.  He chuckled once, then took an inquistive sniff near her head.

"Hmm.  Your perfume is enticing.  Lilacs?"


----------



## Doomhawk

This party is shaping up to have some very interesting dynamics...
Should be fun!


----------



## stonegod

'k folks. I've reviewed the sheets again, and most everything is on the up-and-up. A few comments.

*James* Jannis should have 11 AP (8+3), not 12. Because of your familiar, you get Listen +1, Spot +1 total and Bluff +2.

*Isida* A minor one, but please list _spirit blast_ as an attack action with its updated damage.

*All* Please describe any non-SRD feats if you have not already (James and Isida at least).

And, if I have it correctly, everyone but DEFCON and GwydapLlew's characters have mounts. Please let me know if I'm wrong.

I'll get the first post up of the IC probably on Monday.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> 'k folks. I've reviewed the sheets again, and most everything is on the up-and-up. A few comments.
> 
> *James* Jannis should have 11 AP (8+3), not 12. Because of your familiar, you get Listen +1, Spot +1 total and Bluff +2.



Jannis has 12 AP because she has Heroic Spirit (8 + 1/2 Level = 11) and Heroic Companion adds an addition action point as well.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Jannis has 12 AP because she has Heroic Spirit (8 + 1/2 Level = 11) and Heroic Companion adds an addition action point as well.



Ah. Don't have any w/ my books w/ me (which is why I asked for the non-SRD explainations).

Thanks.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> And, if I have it correctly, everyone but DEFCON and GwydapLlew's characters have mounts. Please let me know if I'm wrong.




Correct up to a point; I ended up sticking with the standard mount ability of the paladin class, so I opted not to purchase one. I'll stat it up and put it in my statblock.


----------



## DEFCON 1

And I'm not going to have a mount.  If we really need any fast travelling, then Jarrith will just climb on the back of someone else's... or of course the group could just leave him behind.    Jarrith doesn't want/need an animal to tie him down and will only ride one if it is entirely necessary.  As far as he's concerned... there's a reason why airships, lightning rails and carriages were invented.


----------



## stonegod

Game on!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Game on!




SUBSCIRBE.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> SUBSCIRBE.



Ditto....I'll be eagerly following this game, stonegod. Looks terrific!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ditto....I'll be eagerly following this game, stonegod. Looks terrific!



Thanks!


----------



## GwydapLlew

A strange figure delivers a message to us that just happens to come from the completely isolated place that we are headed towards? And he's not House Orien? And he just happened to 'help out' a villager by delivering the message?

I think playing an Inquisitor is going to make me paranoid. I don't plan on using _detect evil_ constantly (nor will it help all that much) but I just have a feeling it's an ambush.


----------



## James Heard

Janis thinks you're all suspiciously popping up unbidden already. Her paranoia meter is already maxed out by all these Silver Flame Priests and political enemies that keep following her around somehow.


----------



## stonegod

The second post is where I'll keep relevant game information such as handouts, rules, etc. I just put up there a list of the major persons of the expedition.


----------



## stonegod

I'm going to let you all talk a bit more and let Isida chime in if she wants/can before moving on tomorrow.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm going to let you all talk a bit more and let Isida chime in if she wants/can before moving on tomorrow.




On that subject, I'm a Chatty Cathy sometimes, so everyone can feel free to tell me to tone it down if I get too talky.


----------



## stonegod

I'll wait on Doomhawk 'til tomorrow for position before moving ahead---Marat will be in the back and Jarrith will still be on Khensu's horse unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## stonegod

BTW: Speaking of mounts and such, I would like to know a few things:
1) Do you plan on dismounting if combat breaks out or are you already leading your mount in town?
2) Do you plan on fighting with your horse when possible?
3) When (if ever) would you try to use your mount for cover?
I will assume the answers are (unless I am told differently):
1) Yes to dismounting if no Ride skill, No otherwise. I will assume everyone is initially on their mounts
2) Yes if you have the Ride skill.
3) Never.
If you are double saddled, only the primary rider can use the mount for cover or direct it to fight. Khensu is the primary rider for his steed.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Wierd. For some reason I thought I had points in Ride. Oh well. :O

1. It will depend on the situation.
2. No, but hopefully my horse will fight alongside me. (Do I need to make rolls for that? It's not a familiar, but if I dismount and order it to fight, will it?)
3. Not currently; the Ride skill is required.


----------



## drothgery

1) Yes (though if the decision is made to run rather than fight, he's keeping his horse, as it runs faster than he does.)
2) No (no ranks in ride, mount is not a warhorse)
3) Only as a desperation tactic (Daellin's Dex is high enough that using Ride untrained is doable, but it's not really something he does).


----------



## James Heard

1) Do you plan on dismounting if combat breaks out or are you already leading your mount in town?

It depends on how fast everyone is forcing the pace on horse, the roughness of the road, etc. to whether or not Janis is usually riding Edi. He's got both a riding and pack saddle, so I initially envisioned the situation as somewhat flexible. In any case, he's a donkey and not a warhorse, and Janis is a spellcaster and not a knight, so she's not going to trust herself on the saddle once the fit hits the shan under any circumstances.​
2) Do you plan on fighting with your horse when possible?

Edi is pretty strong and has an awful lot of hit points, I'd rather not see whether or not Janis can take him.​
3) When (if ever) would you try to use your mount for cover?

Whenever convenient. Edi has a similar amount of hit points and better AC than Janis, and he's a better melee combatant than she is too. Janis is practical though, so she's likely to use other people's, less rare and unique mounts as cover when able to. ​


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> 2. No, but hopefully my horse will fight alongside me. (Do I need to make rolls for that? It's not a familiar, but if I dismount and order it to fight, will it?)



Your unnamed horse has enough intelligence to be able to fight on its own, but will generally only attack things that are attacking it directly or that are attacking you.

Remember, not so good things happen if it dies on you.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Your unnamed horse has enough intelligence to be able to fight on its own, but will generally only attack things that are attacking it directly or that are attacking you.
> 
> Remember, not so good things happen if it dies on you.




Oh, I wasn't planning on using it as a meatshield, but it's good to know that I can dismount and  that it can take care of itself. I'd dismiss it if it were seriously injured. Since it's a free action, you can assume that I'll dismiss Luminous if the moment he drops below 12 hit points unless it's vitally important for him to remain (in a high-speed chase, etc.).

_Edit:_ Added stats for the mount into my statblock as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Anyone know what's up with Isida and Doomhawk... why they aren't posting yet?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what's up with Isida and Doomhawk... why they aren't posting yet?



Isida usually checks every other day, though I do not know why she hasn't posted anything as of yet. No idea about Doomhawk.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: I've update the first Barovia post and the Street Ambush post to include some appropriate illustration.


----------



## stonegod

Barring posts from Doomhawk and Isida, I'll update the IC ~9pm CST.

In general, I will try to move things forward each day, NPCing as appropriate (as mentioned during recruitment). If you wish to provide guidelines on that, just put a "Tactics" section or somesuch in your character's description on the RG.


----------



## stonegod

Couple notes, from updating round 1:
- Please keep track of your current hp and any ongoing effects in your action post (I'll try to keep them up to date, but it helps).
- DEFCON: Jarrith should note the effective turn level, turn check bonus, and damage on his sheet (should be 2rd, +2, +4).

Thanks!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Done.  Filled in the info after my turn undead times per day in the Special Actions section of the sheet.


----------



## stonegod

So, besides putting up tactics blocks on your RG (so I correctly run your characters in combat), please also remember your immunities (they go above saving throws). Both Marot and Khensu are immune to fear, and Khensu is also immune to disease.

In generally, if I do RP your character in a combat round, I will try to avoid using non-renewable resources (spells, turns, items) unless it seems like it would 1) be the logical thing to do (like Selase rebuking) or 2) its a dire situation. However, if you have a tactics section, that is what I would follow.

Feedback on the pace or anything else welcome. Remember, this is my first PbP as a DM, so I'm trying to emulate the best practices I have seen around.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm digging it so far! 

Tactics updated, immunities added in.


----------



## DEFCON 1

So far it's been great.  I really like the maps you've been able to create for combat.  Glad to see Doomhawk just posted... now if we can only get Isida back on the boards, we'll be all set and accounted for.  I'd hate to see us go through all the effort of getting Marot up and running only to have the character disappear now that the game's begun.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Yay tactics!


----------



## drothgery

I did add tactics for our friendly elf archer, though they're the obvious ones...


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> I did add tactics for our friendly elf archer, though they're the obvious ones...





 

I meant tactics in the general sense, not the requested sense. There's nothing more annoying than gamers who don't understand the value of using archery to weaken approaching/fleeing combatants, or flanking, or cleaving, etc.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Got my tactics up at the end of my character sheet as well.


----------



## stonegod

Hopefully when Isida and Doomhawk check in next, they'll provide their tactics as well.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew: Your speed should be 20' due to the breastplate, 30' as listed.

Why does this matter? Corpses littering the ground are not easy to step through; I usually count these as difficult terrain (cost double). Thus, you cannot move as you requested, though you can still get to your indicated square if you go straight. You provoke one AoO either way.

If anyone has qualms about the ruling, let me know.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> GwydapLlew: Your speed should be 20' due to the breastplate, 30' as listed.
> 
> Why does this matter? Corpses littering the ground are not easy to step through; I usually count these as difficult terrain (cost double). Thus, you cannot move as you requested, though you can still get to your indicated square if you go straight. You provoke one AoO either way.
> 
> If anyone has qualms about the ruling, let me know.




No problem! I missed updating the speed on his sheet.   I'll risk the AoO.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Nope, no problems from me.  The corpses littering the streets was always one of those things that I always thought should have a rule connected to it, but it never seems to appear.  So if you want to add it, that's cool with me.

I would ask though if any skills can be used to navigate over squares that include corpses so as to not reduce any movement penalties?  I'm thinking like either Jump or Tumble checks could/should be able to get you over/across squares to allow you to take your full movement.  Thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I would ask though if any skills can be used to navigate over squares that include corpses so as to not reduce any movement penalties?  I'm thinking like either Jump or Tumble checks could/should be able to get you over/across squares to allow you to take your full movement.  Thoughts?



Jump and Tumble can be used as normal in difficult terrain (add +2 to the Tumble check to move through, though you are still doing so at half speed). A simple Jump check would most likely do it though (its only 5').


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> If anyone has qualms about the ruling, let me know.




I actually have a similar rule in my own games, so it's no worries from me.


----------



## stonegod

After the street ambush, the obvious directions to continue are 1) Check out any of the open buildings, 2) Continue down along the main road into town, 3) follow the side road either north or south. Please let me know the consensus (and feel free to continue discussing the odd occurrences).


----------



## stonegod

I will assume that if there is no preferred direction given by the group, they will move west towards the center of town.


----------



## stonegod

As you may have guessed, the first part of this module is combat heavy. But there is a reason for this madness.... 

I will be leaving town on the 21st with limited net access until the 28th.


----------



## drothgery

I'll be out of town with limitted internet access from the 24th to the 30th; I'll have my laptop, but I'm not sure what net connections will be like at my hotel and/or my brother's place.


----------



## stonegod

Just waiting for GwydapLlew's action (since I don't think we'll get any more), and I'll move forward.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sorry about that - ENW didn't notify me about the update.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Just fyi... Spiritual Weapon damages like a spell, not a weapon, so despite it being represented by a "piercing weapon", damage reduction has no effect.



You know, I knew that, but when re-reading the spell at a glance, got too caught up on the constant swtiching between "weapon-like" and "non-weapon-like" in the text.

Fixed.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Damn, vargouilles, super-tough zombies, *and* giant evil maggots. I'm starting to get worried about survival.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Damn, vargouilles, super-tough zombies, *and* giant evil maggots. I'm starting to get worried about survival.



It not easy by any means, but you have survived so far. At least you folks didn't start a level lower than stated in the module (as others have done).

I have plans in case some of your characters become the non-living. We can discuss those later.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Using smite evil + silver smite. Here's to hoping the maggot-creatures are evil.   If I kill it, then I'm going to cleave into the other maggot.
> 
> I'm assuming my mount will follow basic instructions. If not - if I need to spend an action commanding it or somesuch - I'll edit it out.



We'll find out about the maggots.  They are attacking Selase, btw. The army of Janii are "safe" in the back.

Your mount is smart enough to follow simple verbal commands.


----------



## drothgery

Just a tactical note for the guys with Sneak Attack -- thwacking a bad guy right after Deallin shoots them is a Good Idea; he's got Distracting Attack rather than an animal companion, so for the first attack after our elvish archer hits a bad guy, they're effectively flanked.


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just a tactical note for the guys with Sneak Attack -- thwacking a bad guy right after Deallin shoots them is a Good Idea; he's got Distracting Attack rather than an animal companion, so for the first attack after our elvish archer hits a bad guy, they're effectively flanked.




Oooooooooh...good to know! *rubs hands evilly*

Oh wait, undead. *tearful*


----------



## drothgery

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Oooooooooh...good to know! *rubs hands evilly*
> 
> Oh wait, undead. *tearful*




What, you don't have a wand of _grave strike_?


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> What, you don't have a wand of _grave strike_?




Nope! That's why I have the Stalker with me.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I have _Grave Strike_ prayed for as a spell, but didn't bother getting a wand.  Simply because casting _Grave Strike_ normally is a Swift Action (and thus I can still attack twice with my rapiers and get sneak attack bonuses on both).  Using a wand (which is a Spell Trigger item) means that it takes a Standard action to cast, and thus I can't attack until the next round.  Plus, wielding the wand to cast it gives me one less hand that can hold a rapier and thus my second attack with sneak attack damage is gone.  Using a wand for _Grave Strike_ is just not that useful unfortunately.  Believe me... I crunched a whole bunch of numbers about that spell when I created the character.  

But it's good to know about Distracting Attack for any future non-undead opponents.  So feel free to shoot as many arrows against my opponents as you'd like, drothgery.  I'll take the _flanking_ opportunities as often as I can get them.  LOL.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Using a wand (which is a Spell Trigger item) means that it takes a Standard action to cast, and thus I can't attack until the next round.




I think I usually house-rule that using a spell trigger item to cast a spell takes the same time as casting the spell.


----------



## stonegod

Oh, wait, you sneak attack people. There are things... coming.


----------



## stonegod

I'll post an update tomorrow (hard to do from an airport). 

BTW: Selase and Janis will stop be paralyzed this round, so if you have an action, please state.


----------



## stonegod

I'm finally back from my trip two days late (curse you US Airways and your mechanical failures!); I'll get an update out later tonight.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Who is yo' daddy? WHO IS YO' DADDY! 

I love critical hits with greataxes.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Who is yo' daddy? WHO IS YO' DADDY!
> 
> I love critical hits with greataxes.



My alternate persuasion dwarven paladin (known for saying "By Moridin's Hairy Testicles!") once crit a bebelith while smiting with his holy greataxe in the first round of combat. 93 hp of damage later, the combat was over. My wife (the DM) wasn't very happy after that for some reason.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> My alternate persuasion dwarven paladin (known for saying "By Moridin's Hairy Testicles!") once crit a bebelith while smiting with his holy greataxe in the first round of combat. 93 hp of damage later, the combat was over. My wife (the DM) wasn't very happy after that for some reason.




Based on how badly we're hurt, I'm rather glad for that turn of events


----------



## stonegod

I put up the call for Doomhawk (in addition to the continuing call for Isida) up. Being New Years, I'm not supper worried yet, but after I get back from my Germany trip next week, I'll make a decision about how to proceed with the absences.


----------



## James Heard

> Being New Years, I'm not *supper *worried yet, but after I get back from my Germany trip next week, I'll make a decision about how to proceed with the absences.




Like a Hobbit, I'm _always _worried about supper.


----------



## stonegod

drogthery said:
			
		

> OOC: Daellin has Precise Shot; he does not take a penalty for firing into melee. Also note Point-Blank Shot for any shots at a range under 30'. Also, there appear to be two 'M' columns on the map; I meant for Daellin to be in the left-hand one.



Point Blank was accounted for. I have recalled Precise Shot most of the time, but good to remind me.

Yeah, there are two M's. Should fix that.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Man... there's nothing more annoying that having concentration broken on spells...  Oh well.

I get the feeling we might need to take the first of many "rest periods" coming up pretty soon.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm thinking we need to get to the middle of town before making any rest stops. That way, we'll at least have an idea of how bad this is.

I'm liking the cold-as-ice attitude from Janis. And the manic-psychotic attitude from Jarrith. They are in wuv!   

Character sheet is updated to reflect wand usage, SG!


----------



## stonegod

Thanks for the update. Please keep track of which spells you have burnt, how many arrows used, and how many hp's you have left on your sheets as well; I'll update the first post of the RG thread (at the bottom) to keep general status info (sickened, etc.), but I may miss some things.


----------



## drothgery

A minor OOC note -- I didn't realize how quickly a mid-level archer burns through arrows (though I suppose I should remember he's going to use at least two a round, and probably three); if it's possible, I think I'm going to want to retroactively increase Daellin's supply substantially.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> A minor OOC note -- I didn't realize how quickly a mid-level archer burns through arrows (though I suppose I should remember he's going to use at least two a round, and probably three); if it's possible, I think I'm going to want to retroactively increase Daellin's supply substantially.



I'll allow that, and there are opportunities to get more as well.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: I'll be on travel starting Monday for a week in Germany, so updates will be a bit slower.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I've greyed out the spells that I've cast already.  Figured that's the easiest method for showing what I have and haven't used.

And yup... the Jarrith/Janis dichotomy is a fun one.  Playing an exceedingly forthright character who does and says things without really thinking about them first is great to play.  Of course it also means I'll be getting my ass handed to me more often than not though... especially since he's the second(!) melee fighter in the group.  It'll take some getting used to the fact that a cleric/rogue is a front-line fighter for our merry little band.

If Marot happens to "disappear" at some point because Isida have flown the coop... I only hope we somehow acquire another "tank" to our party to make up for it.  I'd like to be able to hit-n-run more often rather than stand and absorb punishment like I'm kind of forced to now.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> If Marot happens to "disappear" at some point because Isida have flown the coop... I only hope we somehow acquire another "tank" to our party to make up for it.  I'd like to be able to hit-n-run more often rather than stand and absorb punishment like I'm kind of forced to now.




There's a reason Daellin's an archer  Really, though, by the numbers he and Selease are marginally competent at melee in a pinch.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> There's a reason Daellin's an archer  Really, though, by the numbers he and Selease are marginally competent at melee in a pinch.



Yeah, but maces are not really good against the living dead.


----------



## stonegod

I'll move things towards the center of town if no-one else has anything else in the intersection when I land in Germany tomorrow.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll move things towards the center of town if no-one else has anything else in the intersection when I land in Germany tomorrow.




Hmm... I've inadvertently let FFXII suck up most of my free time since returning from Christmas vacation, and the BCS title game is tonight, but I suppose I really ought to post something


----------



## James Heard

Don't worry, I just bought WoW the other day and I'm...distracted. Some. 

I can quit at any time. Honest.


----------



## stonegod

My stomach is currently killing me slowly by extracting itself in multiples of directions, so expect and update tomorrow when I acquire some interesting aberration template.

Hopefully we'll hear from Khensu then as well.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Ugh. Sorry about that! This week has been hectic for me; I've been doing the jobhunting all week long. I'm back!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Ouch! This is looking worse and worse each round. Yeesh.


----------



## stonegod

Your loving DM will kindly remind you that you do have AP to spend if you so desire. 

You need to let me know, however.


----------



## drothgery

It might be worth noting that you can use AP for extra turn attempts and/or extra smites.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Your loving DM will kindly remind you that you do have AP to spend if you so desire.
> 
> You need to let me know, however.




Oh My Gosh. I completely forgot about AP! 

AP spent for an additional Smite attempt! (The IC post is edited for clarity.)


----------



## stonegod

Gwdap: Just to clarify, it costs 2 AP to use an extra smite. I'm assuming you're okay w/ that.

James: As I posted earlier, Alacritous Cogitation is 1/d. If you wish to spend 2 AP, you can reuse it for _reduce_.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Gwdap: Just to clarify, it costs 2 AP to use an extra smite. I'm assuming you're okay w/ that..




Quite.


----------



## stonegod

And so the first one falls...

There was no way Daellin could have gotten to Selase in a single move, unfotunately, but thems the breaks. Of course, the question remains whether the same fate awaits Jarrith...


----------



## James Heard

Remember, you can also use AP to stabilize yourself.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Remember, you can also use AP to stabilize yourself.



Yes, you can, though I will point out that Selase had not reached -10 before what happened happened.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yes, you can, though I will point out that Selase had not reached -10 before what happened happened.




Yeah, I'm guessing it's a Fortitude save each round that the target is below 0 hit points or something.

*Current Score:*
The Six 21/Strahd 1



We'll get you for this, STRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHD!


----------



## stonegod

Update later tonight after all my conf. stuff. Should have enough laptop charge.


----------



## stonegod

And the last zombie falls!

That is the last combat for the moment, and now the question begs its self: What now?

XP later tonight.

It is also at this juncture that I would like any feedback on the running of the game so far. Not much RP so far (though that is coming), but any constructive comments welcome.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm actually digging the RP that is coming out during the combats. It's a shame we lost two players so early, but I've been enjoying the heck out of the game!

I was starting to wonder if we were going to get TPK'd before meeting anyone *not* out for our life's blood.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Character sheet is updated!


----------



## stonegod

The RG post has been updated with treasure and XP gained. Treasure is mostly the charm you found on the dead (but unzombied) carpenter.

XP: 7010, enough for 7th level! Please update sheets, etc., etc. Please also add your total XP to your sheet somewhere (should be 22500, IIRC).

I will be putting out a call for 1/2 more players soon. If there any particular requests, let me know.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> The RG post has been updated with treasure and XP gained. Treasure is mostly the charm you found on the dead (but unzombied) carpenter.
> 
> XP: 7010, enough for 7th level! Please update sheets, etc., etc. Please also add your total XP to your sheet somewhere (should be 22500, IIRC).
> 
> I will be putting out a call for 1/2 more players soon. If there any particular requests, let me know.




Twenty minutes ICly into the game and we've leveled. W00t!

I may have someone who would love some of this action. I'll see if he's interested, if you don't mind.

_Edit:_ Character sheet updated; I took my first level of Shadowbane Inquisitor.


----------



## drothgery

FYI - my tabletop game's on Thursdays now, so if I don't level up Daellin tonight, it probably won't be until this weekend. Daellin is taking his first Cyran Avenger level now (for mechanical reasons, getting Ranger 6 first makes a lot of sense).

I don't have a preferences on invites, but a full divine caster would be good. Heck, two full divine casters would be good


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't have a preferences on invites, but a full divine caster would be good. Heck, two full divine casters would be good




Too true, although as the tank I wouldn't mind an additional shieldbuddy. Jus' sayin'. 

Would the replacements be coming in at 6th lvl or 7th lvl?


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Would the replacements be coming in at 6th lvl or 7th lvl?



6th lvl + 500 XP, just like the start.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> 6th lvl + 500 XP, just like the start.



There will be a bit more limited choices on the character's available. NPCs you've met either in town or with the caravan are easiest to make PCs; otherwise, it will be easier with they will be associated with the caravan in some way. This will be fleshed out more in the solicitation I'll get up in the next few days.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> There will be a bit more limited choices on the character's available. NPCs you've met either in town or with the caravan are easiest to make PCs; otherwise, it will be easier with they will be associated with the caravan in some way. This will be fleshed out more in the solicitation I'll get up in the next few days.




I had a feeling you would say that; that's how I run things in my games as well.


----------



## drothgery

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Too true, although as the tank I wouldn't mind an additional shieldbuddy. Jus' sayin'.




Clerics can make good shieldbuddies. And druids bring their shieldbuddies with them.


----------



## James Heard

I'd be just as happy with someone showing up with a nice Half-orc barbarian with a Con of 20+, Cleave, and a happy spot for cutting up things.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stonegod - I'm performing a basic ceremony in the hopes of making sure that Solase doesn't come back as something nastier. I know there is a spell that does such a thing and that I don't have it, but it's the best Khensu can do right now. 

I took all of her valuables and placed it to the side. Is it permissable to go through Solase's sheet and list what I found?


----------



## stonegod

Isida: I know you will be updating on the weekend, so when you have time, I'd like to know if you will be staying in the game. I have a good place coming up to move Marot out safely, so let me know.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I took all of her valuables and placed it to the side. Is it permissable to go through Solase's sheet and list what I found?



Time to loot the body, eh?

I have nothing against going through Selase's possessions beyond any appropriate RPing of it.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Time to loot the body, eh?




Well, I was thinking 'tasteful funereal ceremony and making sure anything of value is returned to her family' but 'loot the body' is iconic.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Darn, I've never regretted multiclassing before.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yeah... I'm thinking a nice melee cleric and a nice melee fighter might be the order of the day.  Having had two mages, an archer, and a spell-slinging cleric all staying out of melee did not exactly prolong the life of the rogue/cleric.  

Perhaps if this Ashlyn is a nice melee cleric, we'll be partly there once someone comes in to play her?

And I'll try and advance my character right now as well.  Atlhough we haven't yet said it IC, I think it's pretty obvious that we're having ourselves a nice "rest period", right?  I certainly could do with reacquiring some spells.


----------



## GwydapLlew

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Yeah... I'm thinking a nice melee cleric and a nice melee fighter might be the order of the day.  Having had two mages, an archer, and a spell-slinging cleric all staying out of melee did not exactly prolong the life of the rogue/cleric.




Yah, although a lot of that can be attributed to losing two of the players in the middle of the fight. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps if this Ashlyn is a nice melee cleric, we'll be partly there once someone comes in to play her?




I do believe she is a nice melee paladin, but that's just my read on things. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And I'll try and advance my character right now as well.  Atlhough we haven't yet said it IC, I think it's pretty obvious that we're having ourselves a nice "rest period", right?  I certainly could do with reacquiring some spells.




I'm thinking once we've re-established the barricades that we take cover in the inn and rest up, get our bearings, and recuperate. I hope. If the wood doesn't turn into zombie elementals or something.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Character's been advanced to 7th.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I do believe she is a nice melee paladin, but that's just my read on things.



She used lay on hands in the middle of combat. That should cinch that.


			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'm thinking once we've re-established the barricades that we take cover in the inn and rest up, get our bearings, and recuperate. I hope. If the wood doesn't turn into zombie elementals or something.



Yes, rest is available assuming you do not storm off. no comment on the zombie wood elementals.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yes, rest is available assuming you do not storm off. no comment on the zombie wood elementals.




Can the quote for this particular PbP be "I blame Strahd?"


----------



## drothgery

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Can the quote for this particular PbP be "I blame Strahd?"




Who?


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> Who?




I dunno. I had this name pop into my head while sleeping. He cackled and said something about I was a beast of the night and that I would serve him. It's  not MY fault that I snapped Janis' head off in my sleep - I was sleepwalking! I swear! 

Why are you guys looking at me funny? Mommy....


----------



## stonegod

I've updated the Items of Interest post with a note about and picture of Ashlyn. I will do this as new folks are introduced.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Ok, ok, ok, I will post sometime tonight or Saturday.  I swear.  May you kill my character if I lie.  And bring him back as undead to tormet the other players.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok, I will post sometime tonight or Saturday.  I swear.  May you kill my character if I lie.  And bring him back as undead to tormet the other players.




Welcome back! 

Don't give him any ideas!  :\


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok, I will post sometime tonight or Saturday.  I swear.  May you kill my character if I lie.  And bring him back as undead to tormet the other players.



Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

Okay, now that Isida has shown her interest in staying with us, I'll put up a recruitment for a replacement PC later today/tonight.


----------



## stonegod

I have posted the recruitment thread. Feel free to add your 2 cents there.


----------



## stonegod

Please let me know when everyone has updated their sheets for 7th level, and what (if any) of Selase's former belongings they wish to claim.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm going to take her holy symbol, identification papers, and her money so that they can be returned to whomever was important to her when we get out of here. I think our cleric should take the scrolls - he's really the only one who can use it. Other than that, if no one has a _handy haversack_, they should grab Selase's. 

Once everyone else has listed what they are taking, I'll see what's left.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I think our cleric should take the scrolls - he's really the only one who can use it.



Jarrith can use all of them, Khensu can use any that are on his spell list, and Marot can 'pretend' he can use them all. The only issue would be caster level checks.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jarrith can use all of them, Khensu can use any that are on his spell list, and Marot can 'pretend' he can use them all. The only issue would be caster level checks.




Yeah; I looked over the spells and I don't think any of them are ones on my spell list (or ones I wouldn't want to risk a caster level check on it). I had forgotten Marot had the whole warlock shtick.   

Y'know, I'm thinking a warlock and an artificer multiclass would possibly the most disgusting build in the world for UMD/Item creation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Yay deceive item!

So hey, I guess I missed this, but I noticed Maraat was using a wand during one of the previous combats.  Did someone loan that to him?


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So hey, I guess I missed this, but I noticed Maraat was using a wand during one of the previous combats.  Did someone loan that to him?



My bad. Misread Marot's potions as a wand. Consider one potion used to save Jarrith's hide.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> My bad. Misread Marot's potions as a wand. Consider one potion used to save Jarrith's hide.




Coincidentally, there is this shiny wand in Selase's gear. I'm thinking you should have it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Sounds like a plan.  Once we've had Jarrith or Khensu do the funeral, Maraat will be willing to take Selase's loot.  (He wants to believe her spirit has crossed over before using things that belonged to her.)

Hopefully he can use the wand without too much difficulty.  

So... we're thinking another straight cleric would be perhaps the most useful to the group?  Or a strong-willed fighter-type?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So... we're thinking another straight cleric would be perhaps the most useful to the group?  Or a strong-willed fighter-type?




About the only thing we don't need is another rogue-type. I'd prefer a second cleric if this first battle was any indication, and a second tank would be useful, but neither are necessary.

I'd like a character that fits well with the group and works tactically.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Well yeah, that goes without saying.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well yeah, that goes without saying.




You'd think it would, wouldn't you? I'm always appalled by the lack of tactical thinking in a lot of gaming groups, especially online. 

One day, I'd love to run a SWAT-style adventuring party, where the tactics are established ahead of time and people don't go running off to do something random.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Mmmmm, tactics.  In a story I'm writing, the characters knew they were in for a battle, and ended up discussing and practicing tactics over a whole chapter and a half.  

I think the lack of tactics in on-line groups has to do with maps.  I honestly can't get any of those nifty mapping programs to work when I download them (or I just don't have the patience to learn how to use them properly).  I know other DMs are in the same boat, so they just wing it.  And while that works for storytelling, it doesn't allow for any kind of precision planning.  Luckily our DM is a mapping genius.


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Luckily our DM is a mapping genius.



Yes. Yes I am.   

Actually, all the maps are provided by WoTC, but don't go looking for them.  So it does make my life much easier in that respect.

Which reminds me, I have to start on the next few maps....


----------



## DEFCON 1

I would say Marot might be the best person to take the CLW wand, because he's remaining outside of melee and thus has a better chance of being able to move up and use it on those who need it.  Jarrith would have to spend time dropping weapons, pulling wands out, using them, etc. etc.  If he ever needs healing, he's better off just using his own spells.

Of the other equipment:

Handy Haversack - whomever doesn't have one and who might need it (my carry cap. is fine right now, so Jarrith doesn't really need it)
Hand of the Mage - probably either Janis or Marot might get most use of this?
Elixir of Swimming - anyone?
Elixir of Vision - might be useful for Jarrith if/when trap searching becomes important
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st) - Marot probably'd be best

For these scrolls, if we do not bring in another cleric, then Jarrith can hold onto them I guess.  Unfortunately, most of these spells aren't on the paladin list so Khensu can't use them, but if Marot thinks he would get more use out of some of them, he can hold them.  However, if we do bring in another cleric, he/she should probably take them.

Scroll of Comprehend Languages (1st)	
	  Endure Elements
Scroll of Lesser Restoration (3rd)
	  Augury
	  Gentle Repose
	  Zone of Truth
Scroll of Healing Lorecall (3rd)
	  Divine Insight
	  Dark Way
Scroll of Find Traps (6th)
	  Spiritual Weapon	
	  Water Breathing
Scroll of Remove Disease (5th)
	  Invisibility Purge
	  Locate Object
	  Remove Curse

The following weapons and armor could go to any one of us to hold onto, since I think we all already have better equipment, or equipment we can actually use.  So this would stay in a communal pile unless someone really thought they could use it (perhaps the new person).
+1 Banded Mail
+1 Dagger
Masterwork cold iron heavy mace
Mithril shirt
Masterwork heavy wooden shield
Masterwork light crossbow
	Crossbow bolts (10)
	Silvered crossbow bolts (10)

Healer's kit - as I do not have Heal as a skill, all I have is my WIS bonus.  This kit might be useful for Jarrith.

The rest of the equipment is general items, which most of us probably already have/don't need.


----------



## GwydapLlew

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The following weapons and armor could go to any one of us to hold onto, since I think we all already have better equipment, or equipment we can actually use.  So this would stay in a communal pile unless someone really thought they could use it (perhaps the new person).




Khensu would much rather the items be left here to benefit the survivors rather than tossed in the "backup adventurer hole."

Any other input before moving on?


----------



## drothgery

I probably ought to check the spells against the Ranger list, too (just because Daellin hasn't cast a spell yet doesn't mean that he _can't_ ... he is an elf, after all).


----------



## stonegod

I've got my RL game tonight I must prep for, so update on the inn tomorrow or late tonight.

Khensu and Jarrith are the only ones I've seen updated to 7th level so far. Let me know when the others are updated. Not a rush, but you'll need to do so before you leave the inn (whenever that is).


----------



## GwydapLlew

Damn, I'm long-winded tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat is updated.

Just a quick explanations on why I'm spelling Maraat's name two different ways.  Maraat is his given name, but Marot is how most people tend to hear it.  So Marot is his "civilized" name.


----------



## drothgery

Oh, I updated Daellin last night.


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Maraat is updated.
> 
> Just a quick explanations on why I'm spelling Maraat's name two different ways.  Maraat is his given name, but Marot is how most people tend to hear it.  So Marot is his "civilized" name.



I've tended to use the latter for that reason.

I'll get to sheet look'n soon.


----------



## James Heard

Janis has been updated for several days now I think?


----------



## GwydapLlew

The joys of inter-party tension! 

Khensu had to try to appeal to the villagers' better natures, but since that didn't work, it's time for Plan B. Good job, Janis. I had a feeling that Ye Olde Barovian Spirit would fit better with her cynical approach rather than the feel-good paladin's attitude.


----------



## James Heard

I'm sure it also helped that Janis has Action Points to blow on (somewhat) frivolous things like connecting with the last of the villagers.


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm sure it also helped that Janis has Action Points to blow on (somewhat) frivolous things like connecting with the last of the villagers.




I don't consider it frivolous at all; I just have a low-Charisma paladin who tends to be a bit overzealous in his religious devotion. 

Let me know if Sir Khensu, Flaming Knight of Drama gets a bit too much!


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON: Jarrith will have a moment to respond to Ashlyn before the gang comes out, so keep that in mind when you see this tomorrow/today/now.


----------



## James Heard

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Let me know if Sir Khensu, Flaming Knight of Drama gets a bit too much!



Nah. I won't deny that the continuous drone of other characters noting the distinct lack of a G on my character sheet isn't annoying sometimes, but on the other hand I LIKE the roleplaying opportunities that you get from...vigorous discussion and exposition in PbP. I mean, in sit down games you rarely have enough time to sit down and launch a monologue of any sort. That means there are conversation heavy elements in PbP that are easier to accomplish here than in real life, which I think is fantastic.

Usually I'm more worried that I'm ticking off the other player, because it's true: I've been running a bunch of grating sorts of characters for a while. Once I discovered the joys of _italics for internal dialog_ that's helped ME some with the worrying bits, but I think it sometimes still gets translated as actual speech by the reader unintentionally.

Anyways, so yeah, Janis isn't _fond _of anyone besides her snake. She's self-centered and probably brutal in her assessments of people, including herself if she'd take a moment to tackle _that_. I've been trying to stress though, that she's not a bad person. She's Han Solo, Sawyer from Lost, Codelia and Anya from Buffy...Maybe an unlikable person, but so was Han Solo to everyone but the audience. That's all I ask that everyone keep in mind when trying to frame her in reference.  

Her lack of a G in her alignment reflects more on her lack of "Good" reasons for doing good, but just because she's probably every bit as vitriolic and mean as she comes across it doesn't mean she isn't doing things more or less as she believes to be in everyone's overall best interest (with her own interests being in the forefront, of course). She may never be a noble champion of heroic deeds, but that's the character. I like flawed, somewhat reluctant heroes. It's easier and more interesting for me to write, which is what this is all about for me really - an opportunity to force myself to write a bit.


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> *lots of things I agree with*




Oh, nothing to worry about on this end. As the resident paladin, I'm having to do much the same from the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm always going to assume that, unless drastic interaction occurs, Khensu will find a way to work out differences between himself and the others.

I like the Han Solo comparison. Just because Janis can be a difficult person doesn't mean that Khensu doesn't see value in her - and as was just shown, her methods work where other's don't.

I'm cool with her.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> As the resident paladin...



... inquisitor. Don't forget that part!


----------



## stonegod

I've updated the Dramatis Personae to include our well-adjusted Burgomaster's son.


----------



## DEFCON 1

See, Khensu gets to be in the middle, while Jarrith and Janis are on opposite ends.  And continuing the 'Lost' metaphor... while Janis is Sawyer, Jarrith would definite be Jack.  He considers himself to be this harbinger of Good but anyone who doesn't follow his exact way of thinking will bring about anger or tension.  Jarrith's a very tightly wound string... and while he can sound quite beautiful when he's plucked, he also can snap under the strain in an instant.  The reason why he gets along with Sir Khensu so well is because the shifter is a calming influence, and will pluck Jarrith's strings in such a soothing manner.

The way I've been playing him, it's usually when Janis (or really anyone) questions the Silver Flamist's heroics that Jarrith goes nutty.  He's gotten enough crap about his devout devotion to the ideals of the Flame over his lifetime that when people imply that he's wrong to be that devout, it's then that he fights back.  As I wrote in my original bio... he's not the kind of fellow you want to sit next to at a dinner party, because he doesn't debate well.    You question him, and he'll yell at you instead of debating... more often than not.

So I fully expect tensions to always soar with the two characters on occasion... although I am also watching Jarrith's character arc carefully so I can make an actual progression over time.  So the man we saw at the beginning certainly shouldn't be the one we'll end up with at the end (if I follow his arc correctly).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Hmm... then if Jarrith is Jack and Janis is Sawyer, then I think that makes Maraath Kate.  Determined individual with a shady past, on the surface.  Yet it's all for the best!  Really!


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... then if Jarrith is Jack and Janis is Sawyer, then I think that makes Maraath Kate.  Determined individual with a shady past, on the surface.  Yet it's all for the best!  Really!



Yeah, but a Jarrith<->Marot<->Janis love triangle would be... odd.


----------



## drothgery

Yikes. That makes Daellin Locke, doesn't it?


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> ... inquisitor. Don't forget that part!




Oh, don't get me wrong. Once he's determined that something is Evil, he whacks it with a big ol' axe until it's purified.  I'm playing him as a slow burn - he doesn't jump to conclusions, but once he reaches one, there's nothing that will stop him from executing some holy justice. 

I don't watch Lost, so the comparisons are lost on me.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I don't watch Lost, so the comparisons are lost on me.



I _knew_ there was something wrong with you.

Besides all those other things.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> I _knew_ there was something wrong with you.
> 
> Besides all those other things.




I don't watch anymore (having decided that they weren't getting anywhere at some point); I had to check IMDB to get the name of the character I wanted...


----------



## James Heard

*shrug*

I think it's obvious that trying to carry the analogy past a certain point is useless. If the rest of the party wants to engage in love triangles though, knock yourselves out. I think Janis is probably as androgynous and asexual as they come though. It's probably the only good thing about having your homeland blasted into a ruined wasteland - not having to bother with marrying someone for political reasons and then spend decades resisting the urge to turn them into a toad for wanting to touch you.


----------



## stonegod

Just a few OOC notes that your characters know to inform the discussion:
- As mentioned, any non-magic involved round trip would take 3 wks to a month
- More importantly, there is a Sivis message stone on its way to Barovia on the caravan (see Dramatis Personae #2), so communication is possible
- The caravan will be in Barovia tomorrow late if they are lucky, the day after most likely

Any other background knowledge your PCs may have that you want to know, let me know.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I have this strange feeling that we'll get lost in some thick mist-like fog if we try to leave...


----------



## stonegod

No comments on the mist. 

As for the current scene, you folks let me know when you all reach a consensus. I hope to have a decision on the new players over the weekend/Monday, so keep an eye over there and email me if you have any comments on the contents over there as it develops.


----------



## stonegod

Just as a note, my above message was not meant for you all to stop discussing.


----------



## GwydapLlew

So, now that we have established that Ashlynn has 1/2 rank in Craft (Microsoft Paint), we know exactly where we need to go. 

That is the awesomest map I've ever seen.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> That is the awesomest map I've ever seen.



Real map + 50% transparent overlaid sketch program = Pixelated goodness (?)


----------



## stonegod

I've added the "map" to the Items of Interest post as the beginning of this thread for posterity.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Hrm. I'm interested in the Lightbringer stuff, but most of it can't really aid me - I'm not eligible for the rogue sub or either the 1st or 6th lvl paladin subs.

The 3rd level one though, that's just gravy. But if I give up divine health, Khensu puts himself at risk to contract this zombification disease. Hrm. It's a toughie. He'd definitely join the Lightbringers, but I don't know that I'd take any of the subs.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> The 3rd level one though, that's just gravy. But if I give up divine health, Khensu puts himself at risk to contract this zombification disease. Hrm. It's a toughie. He'd definitely join the Lightbringers, but I don't know that I'd take any of the subs.



It is *paladin* levels, not class level, so if you focus on Inquistor for the next few levels, the bonus is going to be stuck at +5 extra smite dmg. 

Of course, you do not have to take them now; any time you level up you'll have the opportunity to retrain.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> It is *paladin* levels, not class level, so if you focus on Inquistor for the next few levels, the bonus is going to be stuck at +5 extra smite dmg.




Yeah, I noticed that. Although +5 dmg isn't anything to sneeze at, especially with Silver Smite on top of it. I'm just not sure if I want to give up that whole 'immunity to zombification' side effect of being a paladin in Barovia. 

Since it's something I can retrain later, I'll definitely join up - it's not like it'll kill me.


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith is the one most likely to get mad benes from these subs (as he qualifies for several of the rogue and cleric ones).


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jarrith is the one most likely to get mad benes from these subs (as he qualifies for several of the rogue and cleric ones).




I was thinking the same thing. My brain kicked into "if I take the /next/ level as paladin, would it be an optimal choice..." mode. Then I realized Khensu is just fine the way he is. 

_Edit:_ Looking over Selase's equipment, I wouldn't mind taking the scroll of _zone of truth_ and the cold iron mace. The scroll is on Khensu's spell list and makes sense for an inquisitor to have, and the mace would be handy if I come face-to-face with something my axe can't hurt. Does anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## stonegod

Okay, I've finally had some time to look over the updated Character sheets. Comments:

- *James* Janis should have 40 hp. I use max 1st, then low/high average (so low at even, high at odd). Thus, she gets 3 more hp (3rd, 5th, 7th)
- *Isida* For the same reason as above, Maraat should have 34 hp. In addition, can you add an 'Aura' line right before 'Languages' that lists his two auras (courage, menace)? Makes it easier for me to find
- *DEFCON* Everything seems fine.
- *drothgery* Daellin has the correct hps, but for the wrong reason---high hps are odd levels, not even. No change for now, but will affect things 8th. In addition, his caster level should be 3rd (1/2 ranger level)
- *GwydapLlew* Khensu's caster level is 2nd, not 1st. Also, could you add an 'Aura' line before 'Languages' with the courage entry? Thanks

That's it. I'll be making my decision on new recruits tonight, so if you have any comments, check the thread and let me know by email.


----------



## drothgery

Fixed.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Updated


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Fixy fixy!


----------



## drothgery

FYI - I'm going to be out of town for the next week, and will be checking my games only intermittently; NPC Daellin if necessary. I think you've got a good handle on how Daellin works as a combatant, though with his new Cyran Avenger ability he may enter melee sometimes, especially if ranged combat seems ineffective.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> FYI - I'm going to be out of town for the next week, and will be checking my games only intermittently; NPC Daellin if necessary. I think you've got a good handle on how Daellin works as a combatant, though with his new Cyran Avenger ability he may enter melee sometimes, especially if ranged combat seems ineffective.



Got it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> OOC: I will take the following three substitution level abilities: Destroy Undead (replacing my Turn Undead ability), True Daylight (replacing my Good domain ability), and Penetrating Strike (replacing Trap Sense). Do these occur immediately (as part of the move up to 7th level that's just occured) or do I have to wait until we reach 8th level before these changes can take effect?



You can do it now (which is why I brought it up). Don't forget to update with the XP cost: 25 XP * (1 +1 + 3) = 125 XP


----------



## stonegod

Potential orders of business:
- Sending out Luminous
- Finding the family of Viktor Litmunova
- Identifying the mysterious locket
- Going to Madam Eva

Let me know which you will be going in what order. You don't have to do all of them now, I just want to make sure if you were going to do anything about #2 and #3 before taking off.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> - Identifying the mysterious locket.



I don't think any of us can cast _Identify_, can we?  I suppose we could check to see if any of the villagers could, but I also doubt we'd have the 100gp pearl necessary as a Material component.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Yah. I was goin to ask Janis to inquire among the townsfolk about Viktor, since the son didn't know anything. As for the necklace...I imagine taking it to Madame Eva might be the easiest way to get it identified. I know *I* can't do it.


----------



## drothgery

There's an artificer with the caravan; absolute worst case, he should be able to make a scroll of identify.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yah. I was goin to ask Janis to inquire among the townsfolk about Viktor, since the son didn't know anything. As for the necklace...I imagine taking it to Madame Eva might be the easiest way to get it identified. I know *I* can't do it.



Though they were more receptive to her last night, you still might want someone whose not so spooky (and maybe w/ Gather Info) try.


----------



## stonegod

I wanted to welcome our new players, Stormwind and Kralin. Please start fleshing out your PCs over at the Rogue's Gallery thread. All the details for character creation are there (the same as in the recruitment thread) as well as the character sheet you use. Kralin, please also choose a text color to use for your character's speech; Ashyln's is cyan. Other notes:

- *Stormwind* No other particular comments than those I had in the recruitment thread. Ashlyn is melee undead fighter 1st, healer second, so keep that in mind. You've pretty much nailed her personality.
- *Kralin* If I would have to chose, I'd choose the _restoration_ abilities for the Dragonmarked ones, since bards can take _cures_ as spells. There are a lot of good feats in _Dragonmarked_ if you have access to it.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stonegod

I'll post the introduction of the Bergeron and some other interesting news later tonight (after dinner/shows/n'stuff).


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> - *Kralin* If I would have to chose, I'd choose the _restoration_ abilities for the Dragonmarked ones, since bards can take _cures_ as spells. There are a lot of good feats in _Dragonmarked_ if you have access to it.




Also, there are some very useful items both there and in the ECS for dragonmarked characters (and any Bard in Eberron takes Song of the Heart -- trust me on this one). Not sure if they fit in a 7th-level character's budget with all the standard stuff, but worth taking a look at.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Welcome aboard, new peeps!


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

I will definately look into them.

I'll look at my Eberron stuff, and see if I can afford song of the heart, and  to be honest, had already planned on the restoration power....  

I will work up a completed character sheet (I have most of it done already) and will get it to you ASAP.

And thanks again for adding me!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> And thanks again for adding me!




You say that now...just wait. Just wait.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> You say that now...just wait. Just wait.




LOL...thanks...but I've been wanting to play Expedition to Castle Ravenloft for awhile.  I promise I won't even look at my copy!


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I promise I won't even look at my copy! *or suffer mightly!*



Fixed that for you.


----------



## stonegod

And don't forget that color!


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind*: Another thing. Since you have Ashlyn's brain now, you know something else.
[sblock=Ashlyn's Brain]The Lightbringers were sent to this land (they only knew it as "von Zarovich's Domain Nestled 'tix the Iron") in search of a legendary sword called the _sunsword_. It was supposedly a great weapon against undead lead by a lost order of holy warriors. It is not known when it was lost, but some fragmented texts make reference to 'the Blade of the Sun Choked by the Mists of von Zarovich's Domain". As mentioned in the IC, Ashlyn was told to seek information from Madame Eva as no one has heard of said blade.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stonegod said:
			
		

> Kralin Thornberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I won't even look at my copy! *Or suffer a tad bit more than the rest of the players!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...



Finished it up for you.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I wanted to welcome our new players, Stormwind and Kralin. Please start fleshing out your PCs over at the Rogue's Gallery thread. All the details for character creation are there (the same as in the recruitment thread) as well as the character sheet you use. Kralin, please also choose a text color to use for your character's speech; Ashyln's is cyan. Other notes:
> 
> - Stormwind No other particular comments than those I had in the recruitment thread. Ashlyn is melee undead fighter 1st, healer second, so keep that in mind. You've pretty much nailed her personality.
> 
> <snip>...
> 
> Welcome aboard!



Thanks for the welcome everyone .. I'm really looking forward to this game.

Ashlyn is posted in the Rogue's Gallery for your perusal. One thing that I wasn't certain of was whether a ranged weapon fits with how I envisage her. However given her practical nature I figured that it was necessary so I placed it on her mount. I have also grayed out _remove disease_ under her spell-like abilities due her use of it not so long ago.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Stormwind*: Another thing. Since you have Ashlyn's brain now, you know something else.



Ashlyn's brain is now up and functioning ... at least until she spots undead


----------



## Stormwind

@GwydapLlew: I noticed that Luminous stat block was a little different from Ashlyn's mount. I was just wondering if I'd made some mistake with Valo. 

If I understood the monster advancement rules correctly, Luminous should have +2 skill points and another feat from the additional 2HD. Also he has a discrepancy in his attacks: 'Atk +8 (1d8+4, hoof); Full Atk +8/+8 melee (1d6+4, 2 hooves) '. Also I only get +3 (+2 base, +1 wis) for his will saves. Finally, due to his increased strength, Luminous should have an increased carrying capacity.


----------



## Stormwind

@All: If anyone has suggestions regarding the details of Ashlyn's sheet, please feel free. Unfortunately I only have the ECS and the first four Complete books so if there is something in one of the other books that would fit the flavour, please don't hesitate about suggesting it.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind: I'll take a look later today. However, one request---please take Ashlyn's sheet out of sblock and place that @ the top (before the img); I want it to be the first thing I see.

Ashlyn did have ranged weapons (x-bow with some special bolts I can tell you about later today); she just never got to use them. So feel free to adapt.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

It will probably be later today/this evening before I get Bergeron up.  

I was going to do it last night, but I had nasal/sinus surgery about a week and a half ago, and the drainage from it was making me ill, and I just went to bed.

If I could, are there any skills/feats/items/etc. that could be recommended?  I have already had heart of heart recommended.

And I will use this color (dark slate blue) for speech.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Stormwind: I'll take a look later today. However, one request---please take Ashlyn's sheet out of sblock and place that @ the top (before the img); I want it to be the first thing I see.
> 
> Ashlyn did have ranged weapons (x-bow with some special bolts I can tell you about later today); she just never got to use them. So feel free to adapt.



Ashlyn's sheet changed as requested.

The crossbow +bolts sounds intriguing and somehow a crossbow seems to fit the character better. I look forward to further details ... 
I will edit equipment (replacing the bow with a x-bow).


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> If I could, are there any skills/feats/items/etc. that could be recommended?  I have already had heart of heart recommended.
> 
> And I will use this color (dark slate blue) for speech.



I'll get you some suggestions after work from me (me books not be 'ere, me 'earty).

As for your color, as I use the black bg by default, there isn't a lot of luminance constrast w/ the dark blue. A lighter one (deep sky blue?, thought that is a bit close to cyan) would work.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn's sheet changed as requested.
> 
> The crossbow +bolts sounds intriguing and somehow a crossbow seems to fit the character better. I look forward to further details ...
> I will edit equipment (replacing the bow with a x-bow).



Their alchemical anti-undead bolts. But, as I said, details are at home.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @GwydapLlew: I noticed that Luminous stat block was a little different from Ashlyn's mount. I was just wondering if I'd made some mistake with Valo.
> 
> If I understood the monster advancement rules correctly, Luminous should have +2 skill points and another feat from the additional 2HD. Also he has a discrepancy in his attacks: 'Atk +8 (1d8+4, hoof); Full Atk +8/+8 melee (1d6+4, 2 hooves) '. Also I only get +3 (+2 base, +1 wis) for his will saves. Finally, due to his increased strength, Luminous should have an increased carrying capacity.




Hrm. I pretty much copied the mount statistics from the PHB. I'll double-check my math; as good as I am at TT character sheets, my online sheets are annoyingly bug-filled.  :\


----------



## Stormwind

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> <snip> ...
> If I could, are there any skills/feats/items/etc. that could be recommended?  I have already had heart of heart recommended.
> <snip>...



@Kralin: As a halfling you will only have 3 feats and since I presume that the first 2 (1st and 3rd level) will already be used for _Favoured in house_ and _Least dragonmark_, then that only leaves one feat (6th level). _Song of the Heart_(ECS) is a good choice as it enhances your bardic music, however _Augment Healing_(Complete Divine) may also be worth considering if you are focusing on healing. _Practiced Spellcaster_(Complete Divine) could also be useful as the increase to CL would also allow your (healing) spells to be more effacious.

As far as spells go, I can recommend _Iron Silence_(Complete Adventurer) as being remarkably effective as a utility spell when travelling with heavily armored fighters. Of course it depends heavily on the group and may be more useful as a scroll rather than as a spell known.

Regarding items, if you intend to cast spells anywhere around combat, then the _tunic of steady spellcasting_(Complete Adventurer) is worth it's weight in gold. A _lesser choker of eloquence_(Complete Adventurer) may also be worth considering for the bonus to perform(sing).

Well, there's a few ideas ... hopefully they're useful.


----------



## stonegod

I woudn't go for "Favored in House," as it will get you pretty much nothing mechanically and is not really needed for RP either (Bergeron may be a agent, but a minor one).


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I woudn't go for "Favored in House," as it will get you pretty much nothing mechanically and is not really needed for RP either (Bergeron may be a agent, but a minor one).



I think favoured in house is a requirement for the Dragonmarked heir prestige class.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I think favoured in house is a requirement for the Dragonmarked heir prestige class.



I'd have to double check. Don't have my ECS in front of me.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Dragonmark Heir pre-reqs: 2 skills at +7, Least Dragonmark, Favored in House


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Dragonmark Heir pre-reqs: 2 skills at +7, Least Dragonmark, Favored in House



Silly PrC's. 

BTW, GL: 8 posts to 1k.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Their alchemical anti-undead bolts. But, as I said, details are at home.



That sounds perfect ... I'll definitely add them in ...
My friends tell me that patience is a virtue ... but sometimes it is hard to be virtous


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Is Ashlyn good to go in terms of starting to post in the IC thread?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Is Ashlyn good to go in terms of starting to post in the IC thread?



Yes. Both Ashlyn and Bergeron can feel free to post.

As for Ashlyn, one last comment on motivation so it doesn't seem wierd: She *wants* to go to see Madam Eva to ask about her reasons for being in Barovia, but feels she cannot leave in good conscious without someone else to watch over the barricades...

...and those folks just arrived.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Hrm. I'm not sure what I was doing when I statted out Luminous, but the numbers have been corrected.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yes. Both Ashlyn and Bergeron can feel free to post.
> 
> As for Ashlyn, one last comment on motivation so it doesn't seem wierd: She *wants* to go to see Madam Eva to ask about her reasons for being in Barovia, but feels she cannot leave in good conscious without someone else to watch over the barricades...
> 
> ...and those folks just arrived.



Thanks  ... I was just trying to figure out how Ashlyn could justify leaving the barricades. But with the new guard shift just arriving that solves that.


----------



## stonegod

I posted the alchemical items Ashlyn had on her here. She had 10 of each at appropriate cost. Just an FYI, her sheet also had cold iron and silvered bolts, but you don't have to get them.


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> If I could, are there any skills/feats/items/etc. that could be recommended?  I have already had heart of heart recommended.



As said, you have one feat free (as you need the other two for Dragonmarked Heir. Song of the Heart has been mentioned. To improve your mark, Mark of Deflection (+1 AC from deflection; improves w/ mark) or Protective Mark (DR 5/magic and spend 1 AP to increase it to 10) might be interesting.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll get you some suggestions after work from me (me books not be 'ere, me 'earty).
> 
> As for your color, as I use the black bg by default, there isn't a lot of luminance constrast w/ the dark blue. A lighter one (deep sky blue?, thought that is a bit close to cyan) would work.




Ok, didn't know what color you used, so I'll go w/ silver instead.


----------



## stonegod

Find w/ that. I've changed Tobias' color to wheat.

Chime in any time in IC, even if you are still tweaking your sheet. Bergeron will just be *very* cautious until he's up.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I posted the alchemical items Ashlyn had on her here. She had 10 of each at appropriate cost. Just an FYI, her sheet also had cold iron and silvered bolts, but you don't have to get them.




Ok, I've added the above mentioned alchemical items to Ashlyn's sheet including the cold iron & silver bolts and I added a couple of flasks of holy water for good measure. 

Did Ashlyn also have 10 flasks of Alchemical sun flash? I've only added 1 flask to her sheet as 10 flasks seems a little excessive (and expensive). Let me know if that's okay.

Baring any required changes I think Ashlyn's sheet is done ... (at least it's ready to be thoroughly reviewed). Hopefully there aren't too many mistakes ...


----------



## DEFCON 1

One thing we didn't decide on before "going to bed" occured, was whether we wanted either Jarrith to scout the church before heading to Madam Eva's, or if we felt the need to be hidden when we did go find her.

I didn't write down _Hide From Undead_ as some of my spells, although I would have prayed for them in the morning if we knew we wanted them.  As these decisions would have been made the night before, what did we want to do?  I can make four people invisible at a time, so that would impact how many 1st-level spell slots I would need to use for them.


----------



## stonegod

It is my understanding that the group did not want to scout the church. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Did Ashlyn also have 10 flasks of Alchemical sun flash? I've only added 1 flask to her sheet as 10 flasks seems a little excessive (and expensive). Let me know if that's okay.



I think she had 2. Not a big deal as she's now yours.


----------



## Stormwind

My vote would be that we have at least two _Hide from Undead_ spells available, then we have the choice to avoid possible mobs of undead while traveling to and from Madam Eva's.

As far as Jarrith scouting the church alone, Janis stated her opinion IC here (She thought it was too risky).

Edit: Note that Ashlyn *will* want to check out the church at some stage to find out what happened to her companions. At the moment however she is perfectly satisfied with going to go see Madam Eva as that is what she wanted initially.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think she had 2. Not a big deal as she's now yours.



Ok. I've edited in a second flask, although Ashlyn's rather short on cash now ... (her coins total to 6 silver) 
I've been trying to maintain the feel of the character and I think this has helped. Thanks.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Solo scouting the church != good idea.


----------



## Stormwind

Solo scouting the church -> zombie reinforcements 

I think that checking out the church on the way back from Madame Eva's could be a possibility ... if we're not seriously in need of rest by then.


----------



## stonegod

'k then. That's consensus. I'll handle the next phase soonish. Fill free to RP any more discussions. If I haven't heard from Kralin when I update, I'll assume Bergeron is very shy.


----------



## drothgery

Just as a note - Daellin's in NPC mode right now, but if anyone does any scouting, he probably ought to come along.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Just as an FYI on Bergeron's character sheet, I was creating him in E-Tools (yeah, yeah, I know...) and found a snag.  Despite the fact that he is a halfling, it will not allow me to make him a Dragonmark Heir, due to not meeting a racial requirment (which he clearly does meet).  I have the 4 levels of bard done, so I will just have to and do the 2 levels of DMH on my own.  I should have it done this evening.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stonegod, I've never appreciated having a seperate OOC thread so much as I do in my PbP game over on LEW.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Stonegod, I've never appreciated having a seperate OOC thread so much as I do in my PbP game over on LEW.



Yeah, they all get like that. Remember Forgotten Forge?


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, they all get like that. Remember Forgotten Forge?




Yeah, but it's different on the other side of the DM screen. As I am sure you are well aware.


----------



## stonegod

Kralin,

Just another reminder that I need your char sheet up on the RG.


----------



## stonegod

Update tomorrow---long drive to see _Spamalot_, so I need some zzz's....


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Does Ashlyn know about Danovich and his son? As far as I can tell IC, Ismark mentioned about the death of Danovich's son to the party in the inn, however Ashlyn was outside guarding the baricades at the time. However given that she has been here longer than the others, I don't know if she would know about Danovich and his son from prior events?

Edit: _As per your reply below, Ashlyn knows of Danovich and the death of his son._


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Does Ashlyn know about Danovich and his son? As far as I can tell IC, Ismark mentioned about the death of Danovich's son to the party in the inn, however Ashlyn was outside guarding the baricades at the time. However given that she has been here longer than the others, I don't know if she would know about Danovich and his son from prior events?



She knows only as much as the rest of the party knows---i.e., as much as Ismark mentioned. He was just about as helpful to Ashlyn & co. as to the rest.


----------



## GwydapLlew

That's about what I expected, but it was worth a shot!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> That's about what I expected, but it was worth a shot!



Welcome to Barovia.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Welcome to Barovia.




At least I wasn't struck blind or possessed with evil or something.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> At least I wasn't struck blind or possessed with evil or something.



That you noticed! BWHAHA... um, yeah.


----------



## stonegod

*Kralin:* As noted, Bergeron is out of the combat until I get a sheet from you. Please do it ASAP.


----------



## stonegod

GL: It isn't dark, its the mists that cause the concealment, FYI. You can still use pierce shadows if you wish, however.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> GL: It isn't dark, its the mists that cause the concealment, FYI. You can still use pierce shadows if you wish, however.




Gotcha. I'm thinking it'll still be useful fighting some strange creatures of darkness.


----------



## drothgery

I'll be back to posting on Wednesday, unless something strange happens.


----------



## stonegod

thanks for the update.

I have my FtF game on alternate Mondays, thus the delay in the update. Forthcoming...


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Sorry for my absence over the weekend.  Wife was sick, and I've been knocking myself out trying to study for my GRE test.  Making it a point to take some _me_ time instead of just studying all the time.

Also, can anyone explain to me why I don't get email notification for every post that is made?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maybe you aren't default subscribing to threads you post too.  Check your profile preferences.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Also, can anyone explain to me why I don't get email notification for every post that is made?




I've found that the email notification is hit-or-miss; sometimes I get them, and sometimes I don't. I don't know what else to say, other than that I don't rely on the emails anymore.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Kralin, you had the same problems when you were in my Warriors Of The Coast game.  It's probably just the ENWorld system and you shouldn't rely on it.

I will say that with this game in particular... a good rule of thumb is that there is ALWAYS a new post.    It is rare that we go more than 4 hours before someone posts something.  So if you haven't checked the boards for a couple hours... you can be assured that there is probably something new when you get back online.


----------



## stonegod

True dat. I try to do major updates once a day, once every other at the latest assuming normal conditions.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I've found that the email notification is hit-or-miss; sometimes I get them, and sometimes I don't. I don't know what else to say, other than that I don't rely on the emails anymore.



Weekly's seem to work fine; I use them for archival purposes. But dailies are hit-or-miss.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Kralin, you had the same problems when you were in my Warriors Of The Coast game.  It's probably just the ENWorld system and you shouldn't rely on it.
> 
> I will say that with this game in particular... a good rule of thumb is that there is ALWAYS a new post.    It is rare that we go more than 4 hours before someone posts something.  So if you haven't checked the boards for a couple hours... you can be assured that there is probably something new when you get back online.




Yeah, I was missing them then as well.  

Actually, my major problem in your game was, I was let go from my job, and had to sacrifice internet access at home until I got a job that would actually pay the bills!

I was mighty mad about that, because I liked my character and the game up to the point I had to disappear.


----------



## Stormwind

I never bother with the email notification. I simply check the boards at least once during the day to see if there is anything new.

Much easier in my opinion than relying on the email notification and no more time consuming than checking your email in the first place.


----------



## James Heard

I've never had a problem with the daily email notification, though my spam blocker has to be occasionally kicked to allow them.


----------



## stonegod

XP has been updated along with an archival copy of the Burgomaster's letter in Items of Interest.


----------



## James Heard

I think I might have watched too much _Supernatural_, but if Janis ticks someone off then at least the rest of you guys can blow it off as "she's just like that - creepy."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Heh. Ashlynn just set off Khensu's "check out the new guy" sensors like craaaaaaaazy. Silly non-Inquisitors and their trusting ways.


----------



## Stormwind

<Grin> Ashlyn knows full well that the world consists of many shades of gray ... Most of them dark shades ... But she knows that she walks the hard, narrow path that is pure white. Thus help must be given to those in need ... trust is another thing entirely.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Heh. Again, the difference between the Inquisition and other paladins.


----------



## Stormwind

I love the fact that although we are both playing paladins, they are very different characters. It gives them depth ...  

Since there seem to be enough undead in this place to keep Ashlyn busy for a while, I wonder whether there is anything else of evil persuasion to interest the Inquisition, or whether Sir Khensu and Jarrith will have to satisfied with undead too... 

[Note that I'm not trying to give our GM evil ideas ... I'm quite sure that he has enough of his own.]


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: I just noticed something in the dramatis persona:


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Tobias Gorzen* Deneith mercenary guard for the expedition. Companion of Ladreth. Identified by a ugly scar across his face.
> 
> *Ladreth Dorkunan* Deneith mercenary guard for the expedition. Companion of Ladreth. Not very talkative but distinguished by a milky left eye.




Apparently Ladreth likes his own company ...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Apparently Ladreth likes his own company ...



He does; Tobias is too longwinded for 'im.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

I was longwinded once...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> there seem to be enough undead in this place to keep Ashlyn busy for a while, I wonder whether there is anything else of evil persuasion to interest the Inquisition, or whether Sir Khensu and Jarrith will have to satisfied with undead too...



Someone did mention evil witches....


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I was longwinded once...



That may change in the future. Nothing is forever.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Sorry, that's a dumb inside joke between my sister and I.  Someone mentions something, and then you say you were that thing.  Then the other person protests, you say, "Oh, I wasn't?  Huh."  Or affirm to the contrary.  And then the conversation goes on.

EX:  "I had some Jell-O salad last night."
"I was a Jell-O salad once."
"No you weren't."
"Oh.  Ok."

Alternatively:  "I had some Jell-O salad last night."
"I was a Jell-O salad once."
"No you weren't."
"Yes I was, I totally was!  I was all jiggly and fruity and stuff!"
"Oh.  Ok."

Pointless, stupid, random, and a hell of a lot of fun with the right crowd.

And now back to our regularly scheduled OOC thread...


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Pointless, stupid, random, and a hell of a lot of fun with the right crowd.
> 
> And now back to our regularly scheduled OOC thread...




That sounds like my crowd. I do that sort o' thing all the time. It drives my more literal friends nuts.


----------



## Stormwind

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> That sounds like my crowd. I do that sort o' thing all the time. It drives my more literal friends nuts.



I like nuts ... especially hot chilli nuts ... although pistachio's run a close second.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I like nuts ... especially hot chilli nuts ... although pistachio's run a close second.




I was a pecan once.


----------



## Stormwind

No you weren't.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Stormwind said:
			
		

> No you weren't.




I totally was!  The the blizzard hit, and my tree dropped me and my brothers and sisters to the ground. I cracked open and _voila_ I emerged fully-formed, like Athena from Zeus!


----------



## Stormwind

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I totally was!  The the blizzard hit, and my tree dropped me and my brothers and sisters to the ground. I cracked open and _voila_ I emerged fully-formed, like Athena from Zeus!



 Oh. Ok.


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Sorry for my absence over the weekend.  Wife was sick, and I've been knocking myself out trying to study for my GRE test.  Making it a point to take some _me_ time instead of just studying all the time.



*Kralin:* GRE's can be nasty, and I understand your need to study, but posting even a partial sheet will help me with Bergeron (such as he could have the ability to help Urik if he has _(lesser) restoration_).


----------



## stonegod

Updated Dramatis Persona with the farmers and Sir Urik.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Gwydap, Stormwind, y'all two have that down pat.  You are officially cool now.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gwydap, Stormwind, y'all two have that down pat.  You are officially cool now.




I shall treasure this day forever.


----------



## Stormwind

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gwydap, Stormwind, y'all two have that down pat. You are officially cool now.





			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I shall treasure this day forever.



I think I'll take the memory of this day and place it in a solid wooden chest. Then when things become dark and dreary, I'll take it out so that it may warm me with its cool light. 



@stonegod: I guess that the order that Urik belongs to, this 'Knight of the Raven', is a prestige class of some sort? If it is, and if it might be possible for Ashlyn to take, could you PM me details of it? Given Urik's description thus far, it sounds like it might suit her.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I guess that the order that Urik belongs to, this 'Knight of the Raven', is a prestige class of some sort? If it is, and if it might be possible for Ashlyn to take, could you PM me details of it? Given Urik's description thus far, it sounds like it might suit her.



Alas, I am but a lowly user without the means to PM (community sponsors only). 
[sblock=Knights of the Raven]*Requirements*
*Alignment* Any good
*BAB* +4
*Spellcasting* 1st level divine spells
*Special* Meet an existing Knight on friendly terms; perform a vigil (you'll have to ask Urik about that one )

*Features*
*HD* 8
*Skills (2+Int)*: Concentration, Gather Information, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (religion), Spot, Survival.
*BAB* As figther
*Saves* Good Fort, Will
*Spellcasting* Increases every level after 1st (divine only)
*Special*
- 1st: _Raven harrier (harry):_ Celestial raven companion, distracts foes on failed save. _Speak with ravens_
- 2nd: _Smite undead 1/day_: As smite evil, but you double damage on a natural 20, and get two miss chance rolls against incorporeal undead.
- 3rd: _Turn undead_: As Clr-2, or stack with existing. _Sun domain:_ Access to Sun domain spells and class ability (destroy undead 1/d). _Raven harrier: baffle_: Prevent foe from making AoO on failed save.
- 4th: _Light focus_: Double radius and increase level of light spells, increase light spell saves by 2. _Smite undead 2/d_
- 5th: _Raven harrier: falter:_ Enemy provokes AoO on 5' step. _Enduring Life_: Bonus feat (ignore negative level penalties for short time).
- 6th: _Smite undead 3/d_
- 7th: _Raven harrier: channel spells_: Raven counts as point of origin for spells (deliver touch, etc.), take longer to cast.
- 8th: _Last Life_: Bonus feat (can attempt to remove negative levels from you). _smite undead 4/d_
- 9th: _Raven harrier: sight link_: See through raven's eyes, become fatigued. 
- 10th: _Burst of vitality:_ Use turn attempt to remove negative levels from yourself and allies. _Smite undead 5/d_[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

This module has sooooo much paladin goodness. Blech!

I mean, I suppose I could become a Paladin 5 /Rogue 1/Shadowbane Inquisitor 4/Knight of the Raven 1/Hunter of the Dead 1 at 12th level.   

(Not that I would advocate being a member of two seperate knightly orders!)


----------



## stonegod

KoTR is for any class with divine access. I can say right now that Urik is *not* a paladin.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> KoTR is for any class with divine access. I can say right now that Urik is *not* a paladin.




At first glance that looks like a ranger-oriented PrC. Just saying...

Rgr 6/CA 5/KoTR 9 works ...


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> At first glance that looks like a ranger-oriented PrC. Just saying...
> 
> Rgr 6/CA 5/KoTR 9 works ...




True, true, although I imagine this 'vigil' is more difficult than SG is letting on.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> True, true, although I imagine this 'vigil' is more difficult than SG is letting on.



The party line is "No Comment." 

I'm going to give a chance for others to have questions/reactions before having Urik reply.


----------



## Stormwind

@DEFCON, Isida: If I recall correctly there was a scroll of lesser restoration in Selase's gear. Since Selase's equipment had nothing to do with Ashlyn, I figured that she has no reason to mention this IC. However, just to make sure that you guys didn't miss this.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Lots of good stuff in the 'Knights of the Raven' PrC. It looks like it will suit Ashlyn just fine .

A couple of questions:
- The Raven harrier abilities that allow a save (harry & baffle). What type of save and what is the DC?
- Is the PrC locality restricted (i.e. Barovia only) or is it just that Urik and his predecessors have never left?




			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Alas, I am but a lowly user without the means to PM (community sponsors only).



Hmm ... I didn't realise this ... that explains a lot. I guess I was too used to the wizards community boards. (It seems I'm just a lowly user here too).


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> A couple of questions:
> - The Raven harrier abilities that allow a save (harry & baffle). What type of save and what is the DC?
> - Is the PrC locality restricted (i.e. Barovia only) or is it just that Urik and his predecessors have never left?



- Don't have the book here, but I believe they are Cha+1/2 level based.
- No, but that's where it started. And that other part I haven't told you does restrict it somewhat geographically.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> - No, but that's where it started. And that other part I haven't told you does restrict it somewhat geographically.



Hmmmm ... I have a sneaking suspicion that the geographical restriction might have something to do with the vigil (given the "No Comment" party line) ...

.... now what would be the worst place to have to hold a vigil in Barovia ...


----------



## Stormwind

Note: I have added a tactics section on Ashlyn's sheet.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Note: I have added a tactics section on Ashlyn's sheet.



Thanks.

@Kralin: Thanks for the rough draft. Please make sure final form is in the one I requested, and don't forget your feats!


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> - The Raven harrier abilities that allow a save (harry & baffle). What type of save and what is the DC?



All saves are 10+your Cha bonus+1/2 class level, as suspected.


----------



## GwydapLlew

@Janis Oh, snap!  

I'll be in Chicago for the next 3-4 days, so I won't have a chance to check my games. Feel free to NPC Khensu as appropriate!


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> All saves are 10+your Cha bonus+1/2 class level, as suspected.



 Are they Will saves?


----------



## Stormwind

@Kralin: I had a spare half an hour this afternoon, so I reformatted Bergeron's sheet to match the template character sheet that stonegod requires. I hope this is useful for you and helps you to get the sheet completed. 

[sblock=Bergeron Jorasco (reformatted)]*Bergeron Jorasco*
Male Lightfoot halfling Bard 4/Dragonmarked Heir 2
NG Small humanoid
31 years, 3' 1", 35 lbs. 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +4 Spot +0
*Languages* Common, Halfling, +4 Other Languages
*AP* 10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *14, touch 13, flat-footed 12; +1 armor, +2 Dex, +1 size
*HP* 25 (6 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +9, *Will* +7
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* weapon +4 (ndn+n/n-n) or
*Ranged* weapon +7 (ndn+n/n-n)
*Atk Options* ...
*Special Actions* ...
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* -1
*Combat Gear* ...
*Bard Spells Known* (CL 4th, +7 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):

0th (3/day)—_6 spells known_ (Save DC n)
1st (3/day)—_3 spells known_ (Save DC n)
2nd (1/day)—_2 spells known_ (Save DC n)
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL 8th):

3/day—_lesser restoration_
1/day—_restoration_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 14 Wis 11, Cha 15
*Special Qualities* Bardic music 4/day, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, Inspire competence, Lesser dragonmark, House status, Additional action points, Improved least dragonmark
*Feats * Favoured in house, Least dragonmark, (Level 6 feat)
*Skills* Appraise +4, Balance +3, Bluff +6, Climb +2, Decipher script +4, Diplomacy +6, Disable device +1, Disguise +4, Escape artist +3, Gather info +4, Heal +6, Hide +11, Knowledge(arcana) +4, Knowledge(geography) +3, Knowledge(history) +3, Knowledge(local) +3, Knowledge(nature) +4, Listen +4, Move silently +5, Perform(sing) +9, Perform(string instruments) +9, Ride +3, Sense motive +3, Sleight of hand +3, Spellcraft +4, Spot +0, Use magic device +4

*Possessions* n gp; n lbs
Backpack [2 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Explorer`s outfit [10 gp; 4.00 lbs]
Bag of Holding, type I [2500 gp; 15.00 lbs]
Fishhook [1 sp; 0.00 lbs]
Bedroll [1 sp; 2.50 lbs]
Flint and steel [1 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Blanket, winter [5 sp; 1.50 lbs]
Healer`s kit [50 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Bolts, crossbow (x50) [5 gp; 2.50 lbs]
Ink (vial) (x2) [16 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Buckler [15 gp; 2.50 lbs]
Mace, light [5 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Caltrops (x2) [2 gp; 4.00 lbs]
Musical instrument [5 gp; 1.50 lbs]
Candle (x3) [3 cp; 0.00 lbs]
Parchment (sheet) (x6) [12 sp; 0.00 lbs]
Case, map or scroll (x2) [2 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Pouch, belt (x2) [1 gp; 0.50 lbs]
Chalk, 1 piece (x5) [5 cp; 0.00 lbs]
Rope, silk (50 ft.) [10 gp; 5.00 lbs]
Coin: 477 gp, 9sp [477 gp, 9 sp; 9.72 lbs]
Sack [1 sp; 0.25 lbs]
Studded leather [25 gp; 10.00 lbs]
Crossbow, light [35 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Thieves` tools [30 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Dagger [2 gp; 0.50 lbs]
Vestment of Many Styles [500 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Dragonmark focus +1 [1500 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Waterskin (full) [1 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Entertainer`s outfit [3 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Whetstone [2 cp; 1.00 lbs]
Everbright Lantern [212 gp; 3.00 lbs]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bardic Knowledge*: A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random.
*Bardic Music*: Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks.
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.
*Countersong (Su)*: A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.
*Fascinate (Sp)*: A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.
*Inspire Courage (Su)*: A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himselfs), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.
*Inspire Competence (Su)*: A bard of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the bard. The bard must also be able to see the ally.
The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear the bard’s music. Certain uses of this ability are infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the bard concentrates, up to a maximum of 2 minutes. A bard can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mind-affecting ability.

*Lesser dragonmark*: restoration 1/day, caster level of all dragonmark abilities is 6+levels in dragonmark heir class.
*House status*: A dragonmark heir uses his level in the class as a bonus on all Charisma-related checks when dealing with member of his own house.
*Additional action points*: A dragonmark heir's maximum action points per level is increased by 2.
*Improved least dragonmark*: A dragonmark heir gains improved mastery of his least dragonmark. He can select a second spell-like ability associated with the least dragonmark for his house, or he can use the least dragonmark spell-like ability he already possesses one additional time per day.

*Favored in house*: You have the ability to call in favors from other members of your family and their extensive contacts. Call in favor 3/week (favor check 1d20+2)
*Least dragonmark*: lesser restoration 1/day; +2 on Heal checks
*Level 6 feat*: ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Appearance*
Bergeron is a short, stocky fellow, standing 3’1” and weighing 35 lbs, and has poor muscle tone and a pudgy belly. He keeps his curly auburn hair cut short, and has wide almost almond shaped hazel eyes. When entertaining, Bergeron likes to wear brightly colored clothing (usually bright blues and greens or purples) and a big, floppy hat. When being a guide, tour guide or healer, he usually wears darker colors such as dark green or blue, brown or black. 

Bergeron almost always carries his lute, his preferred stringed instrument. If he can’t play his instrument, he sings as well. He keeps his dagger hidden in his left boot at most times, and if he needs it, he keeps his light crossbow on his back (if it’s not in his hands!), his bolts on his right hip, his small mace on his left hip, and his buckler on his right wrist/forearm. Bergeron’s pouches are usually bulging with odds and ends, and his “magic bag” can be found hanging from his belt.


*Background*
Bergeron d’Jorasco, formerly Bergeron Foebender, grew up in Vedykar. Being a “civilized” Khorvarian Halfling, Bergeron thought that he would try to offer his services to House Jorasco. He was refused at first, having little or no use for a lazy Halfling. Bergeron went out to study, and learned quickly that he had an affinity for music and song. He also discovered that he had a great love for lore and maps. After a bit of traveling to Sharn and back, Bergeron returned to Vedykar, spreading the songs of the great and brave Bergeron Foebender. About this time, he started to develop a Mark of Healing, which started developing on his right wrist. House Jorasco was then VERY interested in Bergeron, and they brought him in. They gave him training in the healing arts, and taught him to use his abilities and love of knowledge and maps to be a three fold service from House Jorasco: entertainment, guide and healer. He has spent the past few months in service to House Jorasco, with the power of his dragon mark growing.


*Primary Role*
Bergeron’s primary role is a supportive one, in a three fold capacity. He is “missle support”, preferring to avoid melee combat when possible. His second capacity is one of a guide, providing lore and maps (a love of Bergeron’s) and entertainment. His last role, and his main one, is that of healing. Now being from House Jorasco, Bergeron uses his spells, healing skills and dragon mark to provide healing services.


*Distinguishing Abilities*
He is a very accomplished entertainer, especially when playing a stringed instrument. 
His most distinguishing ability though, stems from his dragon mark, the Mark of Healing.


*Quirks*
Bergeron has a few quirks, but his main ones are that he is a lazy coward. He avoids manual labor as much as possible, spending his time in eating, drinking and entertaining when he possibly can. At heart, Bergeron wants to be heroic and brave, and has at times been that, but he is afraid of a lot of things, but being near the Karranth area, he is terrified of undead.

Bergeron also likes to talk a lot, and talks himself up as being heroic and brave. He is quick of wit, with a sharp tongue, and even faster with a song. He also obsesses over maps.

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Class n* HP: n (1dn+n) SP: +n (nx4+mx4)
Skill +ncc, Skill +n
Abilities: Str n (npts), Dex n (n pts), Con n (npts), Int n (npts), Wis n (npts), Cha n (npts)
Feats: Feats
Other: Other abilities[/sblock][/sblock]

Notes:
- HP should be 25, not 33 (6+3d6+2d8=6+3+4+3+5+4=25)
- Your saves had a +1 misc modifier - I don't see where it came from.
- Heal skill gains a +2 from the least dragonmark of healing.
- Given your intent in the recruitment thread, I have assumed that Bergeron has taken the restoration sla's for his dragonmark abilities.
- Also, I'm unsure of whether you need a material component for a sla, but if you do then you might want to stock up on diamond dust since the restoration spell requires 100gp of diamond dust per casting
- You still need to pick his level 6 feat and choose the bard spells known
- Starting gold is 13000gp. By my calculations you still have well over 8000gp to spend (also as mentioned in character creation, you may have no more than 200gp in coins left)
- I would suggest that Bergeron buys at least 1 wand of CLW as it is a good cheap form of healing.
- I took the background etc sections from Bergeron's description in the recruitment thread.
- I have also left the advancement section blank


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> @Kralin: Thanks for the rough draft. Please make sure final form is in the one I requested, and don't forget your feats!




Ok.  Just wanted to get it up there.

As for feats, I was a bit limited.  Had to have least DM and Favored in House, then took song of Heart (someone pushed me in that direction), and then Least DM.

I will be having Bergeron have the lesser restoration powers.

I have an all day confrence, so I don't know what, if any, internet access I shall have til I get home tonight.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Are they Will saves?



Yes.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

stonegod, compliments on your maps in the IC for this game.  The maps look great.  How much time are you spending on each one, on average?  I don't know if I have this right, but it looks like you've scanned in an original bit of art from the module then used some editing software to edit in markers for the PCs and a transparent grid overlay.  I'd like to know what software you're using to do the transparent grid overlay and the PC markers.  Mind sharing?


----------



## stonegod

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> stonegod, compliments on your maps in the IC for this game.  The maps look great.  How much time are you spending on each one, on average?  I don't know if I have this right, but it looks like you've scanned in an original bit of art from the module then used some editing software to edit in markers for the PCs and a transparent grid overlay.  I'd like to know what software you're using to do the transparent grid overlay and the PC markers.  Mind sharing?



Most of the details are here and here (Players, no getting the maps online! ). I actually have to remove the "initial monster location" tokens they embed in the map, but you can do that w/ Photoshop, Gimp, Paint, whatever. That is the longest and most annoying step.

It took me less than an hour all told to convert the last two maps we used, and do them in advance if I have an idea where the PCs are truck'n off to.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Curse you, you Mac user!  And your pretty little maps, too!    

Figures.  You're using a Mac.  I've been using Paint on my PC.  Still, thanks for saying.  The maps are very nice.  I've downloaded Gimp in the past but the learning curve was too steep and my time to devote to learning it too precious.


----------



## stonegod

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Figures.  You're using a Mac.  I've been using Paint on my PC.  Still, thanks for saying.  The maps are very nice.  I've downloaded Gimp in the past but the learning curve was too steep and my time to devote to learning it too precious.



GIMP is just used for the editing of the maps; if your maps don't have the junk on them like mine, then you can skip it.

Visio, Illustrator, or something similar should do the job on Windows.


----------



## stonegod

Updates will be forthcoming tonight.

Anyone who wants to make a diplomacy check make a note of it; the more your character talks, the less penalty there will be (e.g., Ashlyn and Marot have been speaking for about a minute now, so no penalties, if Daellin tried [not that I think he would], not so good). Eva will be querying everybody... she's thorough that way.  Also gives time for GL (whose back tonight) and DEFCON (whose away on weekends) to speak up if they so desire.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Yeah, Maraat will take a Diplomacy check with a side order of tarot card readings.


----------



## Stormwind

Just a thought, did we want to ask Madam Eva to identify the locket?

If so then someone else should ask since Ashlyn doesn't really have an IC reason to.


----------



## stonegod

*Kralin* If you can put stormwind's version of your sheet on the RG (even if you cannot fully finish it yet, though I really hope you can do so *soon*), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

I was actually working on reformatting it when I saw your message.  I have it partially updated, but I have the rest of the info on my laptop at home.

Also, I know I have Bergeron passing out a lot, but would it be possible to start roleplaying  him more as cowardly, and not just feinting left and right?

I was thinking of making a WILL save or a save vs. Fear to get him to be able to take direct, physical confrontation with something (i.e., the undead "soldiers" that they encountered).


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I was thinking of making a WILL save or a save vs. Fear to get him to be able to take direct, physical confrontation with something (i.e., the undead "soldiers" that they encountered).



The feinting was mostly stonegod's "Character is not done yet, so cannot particpate" sort of thing. I think a direct save would be more akin to an actual flaw, and would be detrimental to the character as a whole. If there is an actual fear effect, that would be another matter. One can RP him as cowardly w/o the mechanical force behind it, methinks.


----------



## Stormwind

@Kralin: I'm not sure if you missed it, but the version of Bergeron's sheet that stonegod was referring to, I posted here. (within the sblock, click 'show' to see it)
If you quote the post and then copy everything within the sblock's, then you should be able to paste it directly into your post in the RG thread and make whatever finishing changes you need to.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Stormwind and Stonegod:

Thanks for the character sheet update...spare time?  LOL...that would have taken me forever.  

As for the money, I used etools, and it "supposedly" used the DMG tables for starting gold (although, I don't know if it advanced it from 4th to 6th).  I'll get right on spending the rest of my money!

SG:  Ok, I have no problem with that at all.

Finally, can anyone tell me how to format for the hide/drop down effect?  I don't know how.


----------



## Stormwind

@Kralin: no problem ... I've had a lot of practice building characters 

The hide/drop down effect is called 'sblocks' or 'spoiler blocks' and can be done by typing the following:
[ sblock=title] ... text ... [ /sblock]

(Note: you will need to remove the extra spaces after the '[' for it to work.)

Example:
[sblock=title] ... text ... [/sblock]

-------------

Edit: Note that if you want to copy the formatting I used for Bergeron's sheet as well, then you need to click the 'Quote' button on the bottom of the post where I posted it, and then just select everything in the text window within the sblock's and copy it across to your post in the RG. You can always check that you got it right by using the 'Preview Changes'


----------



## stonegod

I'll give GL until tomorrow morning to check back in from Chitown, then move things forward in the tent.


----------



## stonegod

Update tonight (game ran really long yesterday...)

GL is having hardware problems; someone want to ghost him until then? I can if there are no volunteers.


----------



## Stormwind

I don't know if I could do Sir Khensu justice ... if he is willing, perhaps DEFCON would be best able to 'ghost' him as Sir Khensu and Jarrith work so closely together.

If nobody else is willing then I would be willing to try to 'ghost' Sir Khensu whilst GL is absent.



@Kralin: Perhaps Bergeron might consider using lesser restoration on Sir Urik so as to properly restore his mind...


----------



## DEFCON 1

I have no problem ghosting Sir Khensu.  That's fine.  I'll just add the occasional comment of Khensu within my Jarrith posts, rather than do all-new posts for him.  For combat, I'll just make common-sense actions for Khensu in OOC text.


----------



## stonegod

Just to make it clear in case there was confusion, only Tobias, Ladreth, and Sir Urik are in the courtyard. The "survivors" are all packed in the Blood on the Vine inn.


----------



## stonegod

*Kralin* Let me know if Bergereon wishes to use his _lesser restoration_ on Sir Urik. 

Just so you know, Jorasco is a business, and frowns on 'giving away' healing, but the Twelve are paying for any "reasonable" healing fees that Bergereon would have normally charged. of course, it is up to him if healing Sir Urik is such a cause.


----------



## stonegod

*Kralin* One last thing. You need to choose Bergereon's sixth level feat and his spells **now**. I.e., before you folks leave for the church.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Are Tobias and Ladreth fully healed? If not then Ashlyn will have used another turn attempt. (Let me know if she needs to use more)
Also I don't know if the walls of the inn would block this healing or not (LoS is not specified in the text) ... but if the healing does extend into the inn, then there might be some interesting reactions 

Here's the text straight from Complete Divine on Sacred Healing:
[sblock=Sacred Healing]*Sacred Healing [Divine]*
You can channel positive energy to grant nearby living creatures the ability to recover from their wounds quickly.
*Prerequisites*: Heal 8 ranks, ability to turn undead
*Benefit*: You can spend a turn attempt as a full-round action to grant fast healing 3 to all living creatures within a 60ft burst. The fast healing lasts for a number of rounds equal to 1 + your Cha modifier (minimum 1 round).[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

They're fine now; they were wounded, but not horribly.

Like all uses of turning, I'm going to say it needs LoE to do anything. Otherwise, things get wonky.


----------



## stonegod

Folks: Let me know the order of advancement, whether you are all brining your mounts (Janis is leaving hers), etc. I'm assuming that Daellin will be up front scouting; I'll need to know if any type of stealth is being used.

FYI: Sir Urik does not have a mount.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Folks: Let me know the order of advancement, whether you are all brining your mounts (Janis is leaving hers), etc. I'm assuming that Daellin will be up front scouting; I'll need to know if any type of stealth is being used.
> 
> FYI: Sir Urik does not have a mount.




What's the terrain like, again?


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> What's the terrain like, again?



The church is on the outskirts north of town, but there is no countryside between here and there. Cobblestone streets, stone/wood buildings, and mist.


----------



## drothgery

In that case, Daellin walks (well in front of the rest of the party), and will attempt to use some degree of stealth in approaching the church.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

I thought I had picked all of his feats :-(.

I have the spells chosen, I will edit him as soon as I get home tonight.

I apologize for being absent, I've had the flu for the past few days (103 temp), and wasn't up and around much.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> They're fine now; they were wounded, but not horribly.
> 
> Like all uses of turning, I'm going to say it needs LoE to do anything. Otherwise, things get wonky.



 That's cool ... I just wanted to clarify it now 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Folks: Let me know the order of advancement, whether you are all brining your mounts (Janis is leaving hers), etc. I'm assuming that Daellin will be up front scouting; I'll need to know if any type of stealth is being used.
> 
> FYI: Sir Urik does not have a mount.



Ashlyn will walk at the front (although well behind Daellin), and Valo will walk beside her. Note that Ashlyn is not particulary stealthly due to her armor. (She has Hide -7 and Move silently -7 due to her ACP).



			
				Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I thought I had picked all of his feats :-(.
> 
> I have the spells chosen, I will edit him as soon as I get home tonight.
> 
> I apologize for being absent, I've had the flu for the past few days (103 temp), and wasn't up and around much.



Regarding the feats, I think that stonegod was referring to the fact that although you mentioned that you were taking the Song of the Heart feat, you haven't yet added it to Bergeron's sheet.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Shoot, you were right.  I knew I had picked it, I just didn't *ADD* it!

Taken care of now.

Thanks SW

Spells have been added!  Sorry, flu is kicking my keister.


----------



## stonegod

Update coming this afternoon.


----------



## Stormwind

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Shoot, you were right.  I knew I had picked it, I just didn't *ADD* it!
> 
> Taken care of now.
> 
> Thanks SW
> 
> Spells have been added!  Sorry, flu is kicking my keister.



 @Kralin: Bards cast spells the same way as sorcerer's. As a Bard, Bergeron doesn't need to memorize spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows as long as he has an unused spell slot of that level. To Quote from the System Resource Document for the 3.5 rules:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A bard casts arcane spells, which are drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time.




That means that this section of his character sheet is completely unnessary since Bergeron can cast any spell known:


			
				Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> *Memorized*:
> 0 - Light, Read Magic, Detect Magic
> 1 - Cure light Wounds x2, Comprehend Languages
> 2 - Cure Moderate Wounds




Edit: Just to note, I was wondering why you choose _sleep_ as one of your spells? Since _sleep_ is limited to 4HD of creatures and since we seem to be in an undead heavy campaign, it seems to be a rather strange choice?


----------



## James Heard

No more crying babies among the townspeople at night.

*BzzzzZZzzap*


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> No more crying babies among the townspeople at night.
> 
> *BzzzzZZzzap*



...and put out many of those pesky 1 HD commoners as well.


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Edit: Just to note, I was wondering why you choose _sleep_ as one of your spells? Since _sleep_ is limited to 4HD of creatures and since we seem to be in an undead heavy campaign, it seems to be a rather strange choice?




Also, Bards are able to swap out a spell known every so often, so even if he took the spell early on, he could ditch it for something more practical at high levels later.


----------



## James Heard

> ...and put out many of those pesky 1 HD commoners as well.



Exactly. On the other hand, if my whole town was overrun by zombies and fog, I think I'd be _happy _for a reason to sleep through some of it.


----------



## Stormwind

Now if only it would work on 6-7HD creatures, then it would be a great way to get to sleep at night ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Oi vey, I hear you there.  No more nightmares, just plenty of nice restful sleep!  

Of course, if we got eaten in our sleep, I'd be very annoyed.

Maraat will probably prefer to be somewhere near the middle, if at all possible.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @Kralin: Bards cast spells the same way as sorcerer's. As a Bard, Bergeron doesn't need to memorize spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows as long as he has an unused spell slot of that level. To Quote from the System Resource Document for the 3.5 rules:
> 
> 
> That means that this section of his character sheet is completely unnessary since Bergeron can cast any spell known:
> 
> 
> Edit: Just to note, I was wondering why you choose _sleep_ as one of your spells? Since _sleep_ is limited to 4HD of creatures and since we seem to be in an undead heavy campaign, it seems to be a rather strange choice?




I would be working off the premise that Bergeron does not know that we are in an undead heavy campaign, and that he would use it on people, that's all.  I'd of rather had magic missle!

@stonegod:  Sorry for my absence.  We're trying to sell our house, so we've been a bit preoccupied (along w/ work, GRE, etc.), but I've decided that I'm taking AT least an hour a day to do my online rpgs.  Where would Bergeron be right now?


----------



## stonegod

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> stonegod:  Sorry for my absence.  We're trying to sell our house, so we've been a bit preoccupied (along w/ work, GRE, etc.), but I've decided that I'm taking AT least an hour a day to do my online rpgs.  Where would Bergeron be right now?



75 ft. back, w/ the rest.


----------



## Stormwind

Do we hear Daellin as he casts entangle?


----------



## James Heard

Yeah, I'm sort of unclear on why we would be casting spells with all the heaps of information we don't have, what with all the fog and everything and Daellin being most of a football field away.


----------



## stonegod

1) You know something is going on
2) You have the choice of staying where you are
3) Or trying to get to him
3a) And if the latter, you may wish to prepare
3b) Or just go forward

By the end of this round, anyone with a +2 or better Listen check will be able to tell that Daellin is casting some sort of spell.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well speaking personally... since Jarrith's _Cat's Grace_ lasts an hour, he pretty much puts them on at the beginnings of even suspected possible combat.  With 50 charges to his wand, he's not shy about using them.

His _Divine Favor_ and _Shield of Faith_ on the other hand... those he won't cast until he KNOWS he's needing them (since they only last a few minutes).


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> By the end of this round, anyone with a +2 or better Listen check will be able to tell that Daellin is casting some sort of spell.



Heh ... that's everyone but Ashlyn and Khensu. That means Ashlyn's mount is more observant than she is ... although Valo probably doesn't know much about casting 


Since the bird was to be used to signal the rest of us to stay. Ashlyn will stay (the lawful part of her nature & following the plan), unless and until she receives some indication that the situation has changed, and since she doesn't hear the spellcasting ...  (She'll make some appropriate comment indicating such in round 5)

@stonegod: could you add in our initiatives already. It would help in determining actions, for example whether Ashlyn acts before or after Jarrith & Khensu's comments ..


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: could you add in our initiatives already. It would help in determining actions, for example whether Ashlyn acts before or after Jarrith & Khensu's comments ..




Here is the initiative:

M: 22
G: 20
J: 19
B: 18
A: 18
J: 17
U: 14 
V: 13
C: 12
D: 11
K: 3
Z: 1


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Well speaking personally... since Jarrith's _Cat's Grace_ lasts an hour, he pretty much puts them on at the beginnings of even suspected possible combat.



Err... methinks you be using the 3.0 version of that spell. In 3.5, its *minutes* per level, so at minimum caster level, that's 3 minutes.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Whoops!  By jove you're right!  Heh heh.  Okay then!  Well then the _Cat's Grace_ actually lasts 3 minutes then, since I bought it at a minimum caster level.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Man, that's lame.  Maraat has the second-best Knowledge (religion) check in the game and the DM rolls a freaking 1 for me!


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Man, that's lame.  Maraat has the second-best Knowledge (religion) check in the game and the DM rolls a freaking 1 for me!



Up too late drinking, eh, Marot?


----------



## Stormwind

Heh ... It was a close call as to whether Ashlyn was going to head into the entangled zone to hack at the undead, (I tossed a coin  ) ... and then once she decides to guard her companions whilst they use missile weapons to destroy the creature, Jarrith heads into that very same area.  

Just goes to show ...


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Heh ... It was a close call as to whether Ashlyn was going to head into the entangled zone to hack at the undead, (I tossed a coin  ) ... and then once she decides to guard her companions whilst they use missile weapons to destroy the creature, Jarrith heads into that very same area.
> 
> Just goes to show ...




Given that we've got three very good ranged combatants, charging in after bad guys that can't come after us seems like a bad idea. At least, from Daellin's point of view.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Given that we've got three very good ranged combatants, charging in after bad guys that can't come after us seems like a bad idea. At least, from Daellin's point of view.



True, but you're going to quickly run out of targets w/ line of sight.


----------



## Stormwind

drothgery said:
			
		

> Given that we've got three very good ranged combatants, charging in after bad guys that can't come after us seems like a bad idea. At least, from Daellin's point of view.



 ... however Ashlyn's not always clear headed when it comes to fighting undead  ... see her quirks on her character sheet.


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> ... however Ashlyn's not always clear headed when it comes to fighting undead  ... see her quirks on her character sheet.




Whereas Daellin is very clearheaded about it; undead should be destroyed as quickly and efficiently as possible    (hey, he's got undead as his major favored enemy, has been fighting Karnath for most of an elvish lifetime, and blames Karnath's necromancers for the destruction of Cyre and the death of his family).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

And Maraat knows better than to wade into unknown magical effects.  Because he passed his Spellcraft check, even if he was apparently too hungover (from the wine he didn't drink) to know a ghoul when he sees one...  *rolls eyes*


----------



## drothgery

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And Maraat knows better than to wade into unknown magical effects.  Because he passed his Spellcraft check, even if he was apparently too hungover (from the wine he didn't drink) to know a ghoul when he sees one...  *rolls eyes*




Dude, Daellin said straight out what spell he cast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Meh!  He _still_ made his Spellcraft check!


----------



## Stormwind

@DEFCON: Ashlyn's trying to get Jarrith free so that he's not in her way ... 

After all, even if the free Ghast does move in (which I'm not sure of - it is an intelligent undead), it would have to double move to close with Jarrith since movement speed is halved in the entangle area ... which means we should have plenty of time to get Jarrith free.

As a player, I'm more worried about what might happen if Janis manages to sneak up behind the ghast's just as they start to retreat (i.e. where the rest of us can't see what's happening)... Can Daellin dispel his entangle?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Can Daellin dispel his entangle?



_Entangle_ is dismissible.

Update late tonight;tomorrow. Just as an FYI, they'll be slower until the end of March. Big work deadlines up coming.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Hey all...

For whatever reason, my ISP was down most of last week, so no email, no internet access.  I'm going to try and get caught up at some point during the day.

Isn't technology wonderful?  What would I ever do w/out it?


----------



## stonegod

Slammed at work, folks, as warned. Probably get an update out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> and the sound of *horse* chanting is audible from within




This, Daellin's got to see. I mean, hoarse chanting wouldn't be too unusual, but a chanting horse -- even in D&D, that's odd.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> This, Daellin's got to see. I mean, hoarse chanting wouldn't be too unusual, but a chanting horse -- even in D&D, that's odd.



Its like that in the book, I swear!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Maybe the church is full of centaurs?  ;-)


----------



## Stormwind

I will be travelling within Spain from the 31st (tomorrow) until the 9th of April. It is unfortunate timing, but that's life sometimes. It is unsure as to whether I will have internet access at all during this time.

Please feel free to NPC Ashlyn as necessary. I have included brief tactics in the sblock below for her in the current situation. If they fail then fall back on her default tactics.
[sblock=Ashlyn's tactics]Move forward cautiously, checking out the rooms on her side of the church.

- If she is not involved in combat and hasn't found any undead, then use detect undead every turn until she finds an undead, or until the group have finished checking out the church.
- If she spots any undead, then attempt to turn them and block the entrance (then use crossbow). If that fails then engage them in melee.
- If she finds her old companions and they are alive, then do whatever she can to help them survive (Sacred healing etc)
- If she finds her old companions and they are dead, then speak last rites for them (as long as she's not involved in combat)
- If she finds her old companions and they are undead, then destroy them (RP note: Ashlyn should be in a cold fury in this case) and then speak last rites for them.
- If her companions are seriously hurt and she is not in melee, then use a turn attempt for sacred healing.

Finally if something unexpected comes up, then improvise appropriately.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Thank's for the heads up.

As mentioned, things are crazy busy, and will be the busiest until Sunday, so no updates until then from me.


----------



## stonegod

Things have finally cleared up for me. Thanks for your patience.

If you will also induldge me, I goofed on my last post. Urik actually botched his spell. You can see the details here.

New post in the works.


----------



## DEFCON 1

We never got into a discussion about this IC because we never heard from Kralin about his response... but do we want to use a Lesser Restoration on Sir Urik?  I've been having Jarrith wanting to "save" his Lesser Restoration spell until the end of the day, figuring at some point we were going to run into some undead that would remove points from some of our frontliners' STR or CON... and that it'd be more important to restore those points than it would to restore Urik's lesser WIS score.

But with Bergeron also having the restoration spells at his disposal, we never heard from him whether he wanted to use his on Urik... or if the group as a whole wanted to choose to use Jarrith's spell on him.  "Jarrith Bronns" was thinking that saving his would be more prudent, but I (DEFCON 1) has no problem casting it on Urik if the rest of the players would rather that occur.  As we have two Lesser Restorations available (Jarrith's and Bergeron's), we may want to use one on Urik now or not.

Any opinions/thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

I'll abstain from said vote. 

I'm putting out an APB for Kralin---he's been here, but pretty nonresponsive. Which isn't very conducive to game.


----------



## stonegod

I'll give Isida and Kralin one more day to update, then I'll move things forward.


----------



## stonegod

As noted in the IC thread, things are goin' down.

Janis spent two AP points on the assumption she did not want to die or let Orwell die w/o a fight. Worked in one case, not in the other. Janis should still have enough Xp to be 7th.

I also spent one AP for Bergeron, but it was not enough. We will talk about potential replacements after the current problems are dealt with.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ouch.  Wow that sucked.  That's the first time I've ever played a game where the DM actually killed off a familiar (and animal companion for that matter).  Although we're lucky we only lost a single PC.

I'm also glad I was out of the spell's AoE, as (if the past is any indication) I would have probably rolled a big fat '1' on that save.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Wow that sucked.  That's the first time I've ever played a game where the DM actually killed off a familiar (and animal companion for that matter).  Although we're lucky we only lost a single PC.




There's a reason Daellin ditched the pet 

Okay, it was because I didn't want to run two characters in combat...


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Wow that sucked.  That's the first time I've ever played a game where the DM actually killed off a familiar (and animal companion for that matter).  Although we're lucky we only lost a single PC.



All by the rules. In fact, I had to go back and do the save for Marot's rat, as I had forgotten 'bout him. 

Will you be posting Khensu's move, or is it fairly obvious (kill the zombie?)


----------



## James Heard

What sucks worse is that Janis is not only down a familiar and XP, but she's effectively nerfed an entire feat downwards. So, unless we're awash in Raise Dead spells that I didn't notice Janis has to wait for a year before a feat becomes worth a damn again.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> What sucks worse is that Janis is not only down a familiar and XP, but she's effectively nerfed an entire feat downwards. So, unless we're awash in Raise Dead spells that I didn't notice Janis has to wait for a year before a feat becomes worth a damn again.



While Raise Dead is probably not going to happen, I do allow some retraining at levels, a feat swap is possible.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> I do allow some retraining at levels, a feat swap is possible.




That's good to know.  When we hit upon 8th level then, I'll probably be asking about swapping out my Sacred Vengeance feat since I was given the alternate Lightbringers Turn Undead ability.  They both use a Turn Undead check to do 2d6 of damage, the only difference is that the Lightbringers ability affects all undead in a 30' radius, whereas the feat is just for a single one.  Thus I'm never going to be using it.  A potential swap would be great if it's allowed.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> That's good to know.  When we hit upon 8th level then, I'll probably be asking about swapping out my Sacred Vengeance feat since I was given the alternate Lightbringers Turn Undead ability.  They both use a Turn Undead check to do 2d6 of damage, the only difference is that the Lightbringers ability affects all undead in a 30' radius, whereas the feat is just for a single one.  Thus I'm never going to be using it.  A potential swap would be great if it's allowed.



I'm not opposed to this, depending the feat replaced.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _lightning bolt_ on G4, using an Action Point next round to recall the spell to use next round. Using an Action Point this round on emulating Spell Focus (Evocation) for +1 CL for the purposes of save DCs, +1 CL already because it's electrical (Storm Bolt).



You're using the Unearthed Arcana Action Point variant, not the one in the ECS---it doesn't allow feat emulation. And, as I mentioned previously, I ruled it was 2 AP to regain a spell from extra uses of Alacritous Cogitation (treating it as a 1/d class ability).  However, I think the situation is appropriate for Janis' overchanneling, so I'm fine w/ her gaining the feat temporarily for 1 AP this time.

Let me know if this changes her action any.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> You're using the Unearthed Arcana Action Point variant, not the one in the ECS---it doesn't allow feat emulation. And, as I mentioned previously, I ruled it was 2 AP to regain a spell from extra uses of Alacritous Cogitation (treating it as a 1/d class ability).  However, I think the situation is appropriate for Janis' overchanneling, so I'm fine w/ her gaining the feat temporarily for 1 AP this time.
> 
> Let me know if this changes her action any.



Nah, sorry. It's easier to reference the SRD than look for the Eberron book, so I tend to do so  and forget that things are a little different. I'm going for it - there's really no point in not using action points each and every round from here on out. I'd do it even if it were 2 APs, because the sooner this fight is over one way or the other the better.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Have we heard anything from GwydLapew?  Looks like it's been a month since he last logged into ENWorld... has anyone received an email or private message from him?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Have we heard anything from GwydLapew?  Looks like it's been a month since he last logged into ENWorld... has anyone received an email or private message from him?



As of a week and a half ago, he stated to me that he had his laptop back and was going to start checking back soon. Obviously, that did not happen. I've heard from some folks on Living Eberron that he has had some log-in problems, but can't find a post mentioning that anywhere nor has he answered my most recent queries from this Monday.


----------



## stonegod

James: As Danovich has disappeard down a hole, Janis can't really zap him again directly. Is she still going to try to regain _lightning bolt_? If so, then what?


----------



## James Heard

I've been thinking about that. I suppose she just about has to or else she loses her higher level electrical Reserve.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: Casting the spell from Alacritous Cogitation requires a full round action, so Janis was able to move this round, but not cast.


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* Details detail schmetails. 

Spirit of the declaration achieved and all that - I'm not big on worrying about things like details most of the time. It's all good.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug* Details detail schmetails.
> 
> Spirit of the declaration achieved and all that - I'm not big on worrying about things like details most of the time. It's all good.



I didn't think so, but I like to make sure everyone knows why I do what I do.

On that line of discussion: Khensu could only move this round (pews take up double movement and it requires more than 20 to get to where he wanted) and Jarrith cannot extend w/o using the rod (they are use activated, not command word activated).

Otherwise, round 3 is up!


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind is back from vacation, so I'll give 'em a chance to speak for Ashlyn before I do.

*Drothgery* The pews will probably be insufficient as an anchor, given their dilapidated state and the fact they are not mounted to the floor. What remains of the altar would work better.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Stormwind is back from vacation, so I'll give 'em a chance to speak for Ashlyn before I do.
> 
> *Drothgery* The pews will probably be insufficient as an anchor, given their dilapidated state and the fact they are not mounted to the floor. What remains of the altar would work better.




Okay, then he'll try that instead.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jarrith cannot extend w/o using the rod (they are use activated, not command word activated)




Yeah, but they way it's written in the SRD says that it being Use-Activated means I just need to have it in my possession to "use" it.  I said that whole bit about the wording just as flavor text.

As copied from the Hypertext SRD:

"Possession of a metamagic rod does not confer the associated feat on the owner, only the ability to use the given feat a specified number of times per day."

and from under "Use Activated":

"Unless stated otherwise, activating a use-activated magic item is either a standard action or not an action at all and does not provoke attacks of opportunity, unless the use involves performing an action that provokes an attack of opportunity in itself. If the use of the item takes time before a magical effect occurs, then use activation is a standard action. If the item’s activation is subsumed in its use and takes no extra time use activation is not an action at all."

By my reasoning... using a metamagic rod can't be a Standard Action, because casting the spell that the metamagic rod affects is a Standard Action.  And I cannot make two Standard Actions in a single round (and I do not think the intention was for the character to spend 1 round activating the rod to affect a spell cast in a 2nd round).  Thus, activating a metamagic rod in my mind is "not an action at all".  I have the rod in my possession, I have the ability to use the metamagic feat 3 times a day.

The only other possible reasoning would be that I would have to have the rod out of my pack and in my hand to "use" it when casting a spell... but that can't be right either because doing that potentially removes the free hand needed to cast the spell in the first place.

That being said stonegod... if your ruling is that I have to actually have the rod out and in hand when trying to use the metamagic feat, then I want to remove it from my list and buy something else.  I only got the Extend rod in the first place because the _Grave Strike_ spell only lasts for a single round, which is pretty lame.  And now if I have to lose my off-hand attack in order to make the spell last two rounds, then it isn't worth it anymore... I'll just go with the Lightbringer ability instead.

Let me know.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: I have assumed that the square thing in the lower right corner of the lower right room a trapdoor. If it isn't then I'll revise Ashlyn's action for the round.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I have assumed that the square thing in the lower right corner of the lower right room a trapdoor. If it isn't then I'll revise Ashlyn's action for the round.



its a door, but not apparently easily opened.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The only other possible reasoning would be that I would have to have the rod out of my pack and in my hand to "use" it when casting a spell... but that can't be right either because doing that potentially removes the free hand needed to cast the spell in the first place.



Here you see the issue w/ the rules. Does *using* a rod as part of a spell casting require it to be held or not? It is used in part of casting a spell, and most metamagic rod users (wizards, etc.) don't have anything else in their hands at the time (components aside). All other rods that are command activated need to be held. So, such rods need to be used in hand by my reasoning. I checked the SRD and the online FAQ and the Ask Wizard's thread before posting the turn, and the consensus seemed to be that rods needed to be in hand.

Yes, this does not optimize dual weapon wielding cleric/rogues, but that is a corner case. I did not even remember you had the rod until you used it. _Grave strike_ for 1 round can still be advantageous (more sneak attack at higher rogue levels than Penetrating strike for both attacks), but the rod is not useful for you into this situation.

We can discuss replacements for the rod after the combat. Hope that is clear.


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn uses her blade and every ounce of strength that she can muster to try to lever up the trapdoor.
> 
> [Strength check - Use action point to improve roll (move action); Do this twice if necessary]
> [If Ashlyn get's the trapdoor open, then take a 5ft step down the stairs and turn undead (Effective level 3, turn +6, damage 2d6+7)]




It's your character, but I think it'd be faster to just climb down Daellin's rope.


----------



## DEFCON 1

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's your character, but I think it'd be faster to just climb down Daellin's rope.



Although climbing down the rope means sheathing her weapon, plus being put in the center of melee rather than coming in from the side.  So I can see the usefulness of both ways of getting to the basement.

And stonegod... yeah, I'll swap out the metamagic rod for something else.  I'd rather have one round of dual sneak attacks with a regular _Grave Strike_ than two rounds of an Extended _Grave Strike_ with only one hand (especially since I'd need to waste actions afterwards dropping the rod and then drawing the second weapon as well).  It's just not worth it for my character.  And that 3000 GP could be better spent elsewhere on different and more useful items.

Kinda ridiculous to go through all this just because WotC has this burr up their butts about only Fighters and Clerics getting to do real damage against the undead.  Power Attack and high Strength work fine against them, but attacks based around knowing the best place to hit (like Sneak Attack and Favored Enemy) don't.  It's just plain dumb and makes no sense, plus nerfs the rogues and rangers unnecessarily.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sir Urik and the halfling named Danovich exchange barbs to one another...



Danovich is a human.


----------



## James Heard

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Although climbing down the rope means sheathing her weapon, plus being put in the center of melee rather than coming in from the side.  So I can see the usefulness of both ways of getting to the basement.
> 
> And stonegod... yeah, I'll swap out the metamagic rod for something else.  I'd rather have one round of dual sneak attacks with a regular _Grave Strike_ than two rounds of an Extended _Grave Strike_ with only one hand (especially since I'd need to waste actions afterwards dropping the rod and then drawing the second weapon as well).  It's just not worth it for my character.  And that 3000 GP could be better spent elsewhere on different and more useful items.
> 
> Kinda ridiculous to go through all this just because WotC has this burr up their butts about only Fighters and Clerics getting to do real damage against the undead.  Power Attack and high Strength work fine against them, but attacks based around knowing the best place to hit (like Sneak Attack and Favored Enemy) don't.  It's just plain dumb and makes no sense, plus nerfs the rogues and rangers unnecessarily.




*shrug* After a little consideration I'm thinking that we all should have played Clerics and Paladins and told the little voices of diversity on our shoulders to suck it. With this much undead there's a single sweet spot in character design.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug* After a little consideration I'm thinking that we all should have played Clerics and Paladins and told the little voices of diversity on our shoulders to suck it. With this much undead there's a single sweet spot in character design.



There are quite a lot of them, fitting the theme, but I wouldn't say there are the only adversaries---just the ones you've seen to date.


----------



## James Heard

Even assuming that there are some adversaries that aren't undead, Clerics and Paladins do just fine and normal against non-undead opponents.


----------



## DEFCON 1

This was part of my thinking when I created Jarrith... my first thought was "straight rogue"... then realized that I'd be at a major disadvantage because of my Sneak Attack being more often than not useless.  But as I know the group would need some rogue abilities at some point, I went looking for a rogue/X multiclass that would be useful and cool.  And thankfully the Shadowbane prestige classes fit that to a T.

So we have the locks & traps when we need it, but I also can lend a hand with turns & spells.

Although in Janis' case... straight mages don't have the problems in combat just like fighters, clerics, and paladins don't for the most part.  You're lucky on that score.  None of their abilities are nerfed due to the "not crittable" rule that makes rogues, rangers, and the piercing/curved blade wielders a lot less useful vs. undead, elementals, plants etc.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> You're lucky on that score.  None of their abilities are nerfed due to the "not crittable" rule that makes rogues, rangers, and the piercing/curved blade wielders a lot less useful vs. undead, elementals, plants etc.




Errr... the 'favored enemy attack/damage bonuses only work on crittable targets' thing was killed in 3.5. Daellin gets his full favored enemy damage bonuses on undead.


----------



## Stormwind

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's your character, but I think it'd be faster to just climb down Daellin's rope.



 Actually, due to Ashlyn's reduced speed (due to her armor), it would take at least 2 rounds to get down Daellin's rope from where she is right now (3 move actions to get to the rope and 1 move action to get down it). Thus I figured that she'll take the chance to try and open the trapdoor first ... If that doesn't work she can always jump down the hole 

Regarding cleric's and paladin's, I suspect that we, as a party, will need/want skills that they simply don't have.


----------



## James Heard

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Regarding cleric's and paladin's, I suspect that we, as a party, will need/want skills that they simply don't have.



Perhaps, but I'd wonder at that too - if the whole adventure hinged upon some particular class ability or skill? So far everything has pretty much responded to nuking it with turn undead and brute force, and there are lots of ways to get analogs of specific skills and abilities with domains and spells anyways.


----------



## Stormwind

James Heard said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but I'd wonder at that too - if the whole adventure hinged upon some particular class ability or skill? So far everything has pretty much responded to nuking it with turn undead and brute force, and there are lots of ways to get analogs of specific skills and abilities with domains and spells anyways.



 I agree insofar as I too doubt that the whole adventure would depend on a single class ability or skill, however some things can be handled much easier through the application of skills or particular abilities and I would be surprised if there were not opportunities for other classes to shine as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1

One thing we've never really discussed is what exactly happens when Jarrith casts spells in regards to having a rapier in each hand.  I know what the theory is supposed to be... Jarrith uses a Free action to drop his weapon to the ground, uses a Standard action to cast a spell, then uses a Move action to pick the weapon back up off the ground.  Or option two, Jarrith uses a Move action to sheath his weapon, and uses a Standard action to cast a spell.

It doesn't go into however what happens if you have your weapon on an arm strap or something.  Does the weapon dangling from your wrist prohibit casting altogether?  Does dropping from your hand count as a Free action and regrabbing it from the dangling position count as a Move action?  Can you regrab the dangling weapon as a Free action during a 10' move like you can draw a weapon from a sheath?

I would like to think that a spellcaster/warrior hybrid of sufficient level would have learned by now how to cast spells most effectively while also wielding weapons.  Clerics who have a mace in one hand and a shield in the other... characters like mine who dual-wield and also cast spells.  It's ironic that with all the feats that have been created, some of them the stupidest feats in the world... no one has bothered to make feats or specify skill checks that allow characters to do some of the most basic combat-oriented things with regards to making some Move equivelant actions into Free actions.  The most glaringly example would be the feat Quick Draw... it allows you to draw a weapon as a Free action but says nothing about _sheathing_ a weapon as a Free action, which makes much more sense and is much more useful.

So here's the thing... I think we need to determine for ourselves how we want to rule this.  My personal belief is that a trained spellcasting warrior would have learned (through the spending of a feat) how to get a weapon out of his hand, cast a spell, then reclaim the weapon during his move.  The action list would be: Shealth weapon as a Free action (new feat), cast spell as a Standard action, move 10' or more as a Move action, and redraw the weapon during that move as a Free action that all combat people with a +1 know how to do.

To me, this makes the most sense and is something that is completely obvious that should be able to occur within the realms of D&D combat.  The fact that we don't have any "quick hand" feats besides Quick Draw (that I'm aware of) that allow you to manipulate itmes or things on your belt is a crime.  Why should claiming a potion off your belt be a Move action when you're already spending a Standard action to drink the potion?  It's ridiculous.

So let's come to a consensus on this.  I currently have a feat slot that is unused (because of the Sacred Vengeance feat I took before the Lightbringer abilities were available), and will be happy to spend it to allow me to get my weapon out of hand, cast, then reclaim it on a move.  What say you?


----------



## stonegod

Thoughts: 

1) Having a weapon strapped to a tether of somesort works okay (drop as free, cast, pick up as move). Its not ideal, of course, but it is workable. Most light weapons I wouldn't have a problem w/ (as the rapier).

2) Comp Mage feat: Somatic Weaponry (Spellcraft 5, Concetration 5): Cast when hands full. Doesn't help w/ (non-divine) material components, of course, and is not an option for Jarrith as his skills currently aren't correct. Skill retraining will allow you to swap up to 4 ranks of one for another, so another point from your actual skills would allow you to qualify.

3) Move actions to get things is for items that are stowed away inconveniently. This is why retrieving a wand in a sheathe is like drawing a weapon but getting something in a bag is not. There are ways to address this for items like potions (potion bracers) and scrolls, but they are not the default.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well, I guess easiest thing is to use the tether theory (or the "sword under the arm" theory).  It makes the most sense... drop the weapon or put it under the armpit, pull out any focuses or make any somatic gestures as needed, then regrab the weapon as you move.  If you are okay with that, then I'm okay with that.

The one thing I was afraid of was not being able to reclaim the weapon as part of the move.  Otherwise I'd move to get in position in the first round, then in the second round be unable to make a Full attack because of needing to spend the Move action to reclaim the weapon.  Thanx!


----------



## Stormwind

Damn .. rolling a 3 on her turn check .. Ashlyn's faith is shaken indeed!


----------



## Stormwind

@DEFCON: I just thought I would mention it, but you do realise that using turn undead like that causes the zombies to take damage, and if the zombies take damage then Janis's _halt undead_ spell is negated which means that the zombies will be back in the action.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @DEFCON: I just thought I would mention it, but you do realise that using turn undead like that causes the zombies to take damage, and if the zombies take damage then Janis's _halt undead_ spell is negated which means that the zombies will be back in the action.



I'll hold off until Monday for the next update for DEFCON's response (he usually takes the weekend off).


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Reminder - Daellin's second favored enemy is humans (just mentioning because I don't think doing only 5 points of damage is theoretically possible here; 1d8 + 1 enhancement +1 str +at least 1 morale from inspire courage + 1 point-blank shot + 2 favored enemy).



Thanks for the reminder; do please make a note on favored enemies other than undead.

As for PBS: I've played 3.5 since it came out and I just realized it does extra damage too. Doh!   

Inspiration started in rounds 1 and lasted 5 round, ending on Bergeron's initiative in round 6, before Daellin's action.

I've added the +3 to damage against Danovich. He's still standing. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @DEFCON: I just thought I would mention it, but you do realise that using turn undead like that causes the zombies to take damage, and if the zombies take damage then Janis's _halt undead_ spell is negated which means that the zombies will be back in the action.




Actually, I did not realize this.  I'll edit my post and change the attack.  I was just figuring Halt Undead was like Hold Person... my mistake.


----------



## stonegod

I'll wait for Janis a bit, then we will have the next round.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm going to hold off on posting until we go through the partial first round again.  With Janis and B both probably assuming certain positions/damage situations... I don't want to get in their way until after they've completed their actions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I edited my previous post to take into account what occured during the partial round with Sir Urik.  So Khensu and Jarrith are all set.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn's action for the round still stands even with the occurences of the partial round.


----------



## drothgery

So does Daellin's.


----------



## stonegod

I've updated the original round 8.5 post for all of round 8.


----------



## Stormwind

Just a heads up to make sure you're all aware of it, but Ashlyn's Sacred healing affects *all living* within range. As you can see from stonegod's summary post, that means that since Danovich is not actually dead, he will be regaining consciousness sometime in the near future.

Of course, since your character's are not necessarily familiar with this, that might mean some interesting RP up ahead ...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Just a heads up to make sure you're all aware of it, but Ashlyn's Sacred healing affects *all living* within range. As you can see from stonegod's summary post, that means that since Danovich is not actually dead, he will be regaining consciousness sometime in the near future.
> 
> Of course, since your character's are not necessarily familiar with this, that might mean some interesting RP up ahead ...



Cursed Stormwind and your Spot checks.... err, nothing to see here.


----------



## stonegod

I'm in meetings all day today, so no updates until late night or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: With the effects of this battle, a question has occurred to me. How would you rule for the use of AP's to regain another use of an x/week ability?

The reason I ask is that if Ashlyn survives this battle then she may well want to try and 'remove disease' from Janis and Urik (and anyone else who gets infected). However 'remove disease' is a 1/week ability for her, so would it still cost 1AP per additional use or would it cost more?


----------



## James Heard

I'd suggest that if you can't you let Janis die. She'd make a really lame zombie to put down, while Urik probably could hit one of you on the way out.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that if you can't you let Janis die. She'd make a really lame zombie to put down, while Urik probably could hit one of you on the way out.



Let's not argue about who is going to get killed by whom.  

Its 2 AP for a 1/d ability. It would have to be significantly more costly for 1/week, so I'm leaning to not allowing 1/wk refreshes.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Let's not argue about who is going to get killed by whom.



It wasn't an argument, it was a suggestion. Urik is probably a better addition to the party than Janis is right now and he'd probably also make a tougher zombie. Since Janis is already radically departed from her original vision anymore I'm also giving everyone the nod to make such sorts of practical adjustments, because it wouldn't hurt my feelings to lose her anymore.


----------



## stonegod

I hope that means you have not lost interest in the game. I know that sometimes concepts do not work out; they can either be adapted or exchanged if desired (and at a reasonable point).

*On that note:* As we near the end of a significant chapter, I would appreciate any feedback you feel is appropriate for the tuning of the game. What works? What does not work? Should there be a tweak in the balance of RP and non-RP? Less or more emphasis on certain aspects of the tone?

This discussion can be here or you can email me via the ENWorld link.

*Second Note:* It will be time to recruit more characters and players soon. I have been unable to contact GwydapLlew, Isida has disappeared again, and Kralin has not posted since before Bergeron's death (though I did get an email from him the day of before his fate was known). I will be providing a few stock characters as I did last time and I can make any particular requests the group has. Let me know. I'll make an official announcement when this combat is over.


----------



## James Heard

> I hope that means you have not lost interest in the game. I know that sometimes concepts do not work out; they can either be adapted or exchanged if desired (and at a reasonable point).



Not in the game, I've just got real questions about how viable a character I've got compared to the rest of the party. There's nothing in the game that Janis couldn't have done as cleric I think (and a whole lot better at it), or a warmage, or a warlock. As far as niches go, even with the familiar with AP she was pretty much upstaged the moment Urik showed up with the bird. 

Basically I don't know what an arcanist has to do here at all. Enchantments are right out, Fort save stuff is mostly out, the monsters apparently have pretty nice touch ACs, they've got dispel magic support, and lots of the monsters lay out a nasty Fort save disease and hit pretty hard. All in all I feel pretty stupid for picking a wizard, not disappointed in the game as a whole. I like the game, I just think it's an adventure where you'd pretty much have to be a chump to play the wizard. It's not a lot of fun playing the dark and mysterious chump. 



> As we near the end of a significant chapter, I would appreciate any feedback you feel is appropriate for the tuning of the game. What works? What does not work? Should there be a tweak in the balance of RP and non-RP? Less or more emphasis on certain aspects of the tone?



Well, I've voiced my complaints about what doesn't work already.  I think the pacing makes it a little rough on anyone who expects to cast spells for the majority of their interactions in combat, but that's more to do with everyone else having plenty to do besides cast spells than anything else I think. Basically the rest of the party isn't expending resources that Janis goes through like crazy, and they're more effective at it anyways. 

It's not quite as bad as the "Vhir talks and talks and talks, and the useless sullen archer sits on his ass wondering what anyone needs a fighter for" adventure (), but given an opportunity I'd throw Janis to the wolves and pick up something with more to do. Stylistically I think she's great, but I think she's been marginally more useful than her donkey as far as actual contribution to the party.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Well, I've voiced my complaints about what doesn't work already.  I think the pacing makes it a little rough on anyone who expects to cast spells for the majority of their interactions in combat, but that's more to do with everyone else having plenty to do besides cast spells than anything else I think. Basically the rest of the party isn't expending resources that Janis goes through like crazy, and they're more effective at it anyways.



This is an issue with Wizards in general, which Reserve feats help somewhat (so there is always something to do, though that can be repetitive [but so is 'hit it w/ my sword']) and wands and such also help address. 

I think Janis is viable (though a few feat retweaks could not hurt as mentioned). Janis has done fairly well w/ touch attacks (except the last two), but she's often firing into melee which doesn't help matters. And while undead feature heavily initially (and there are some canonical undead forthcoming), there are plenty of non-undead critters upcoming. While it might behoove Janis to pick up some more anti-undead/necromancy tricks, I don't think her viability is beyond the pale.

Given that, as I said, there will be an opportunity to swap in a new concept if desired after the combat (when the caravan finally arrives).


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its 2 AP for a 1/d ability. It would have to be significantly more costly for 1/week, so I'm leaning to not allowing 1/wk refreshes.



Ahhh ... I had forgotten that it was 2AP for a 1/day ability. If we then extended that mathematically according to the number of days in a week, then it would work out to 14AP for a 1/week ability, which is a bit beyond Ashlyn's means ... 

Not allowing 1/week refreshes is perfectly reasonable. It's always good to know where things stand in advance though. 

...

@James: Regarding Janis, from the RP side I think she's absolutely great, but I can see how she's not as effective as you might like when it comes to contributing to the party. If you decide to rework her, then I'm more than happy to give ideas or suggestions if they would be welcome.


----------



## stonegod

Once I know what Ashlyn is up to (and I finish our RL Sunday gaming marathon), I'll move the IC forward.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Once I know what Ashlyn is up to (and I finish our RL Sunday gaming marathon), I'll move the IC forward.



 Ashlyn's actions are up.


----------



## stonegod

Over the weekend, something smacked up sinus' up. in addition, I'll be traveling Thurs-Sun, so posting may be slow for me over the next week.

I'm not dead yet!


----------



## stonegod

Okay folks, the climatic church battle is complete!

As you all determine your next course of action, please think once again on any feedback you have for potential new recruits. I will be putting out the calls starting Wednesday. Any other feedback (as in my above post) also welcome, either here or via email.


----------



## DEFCON 1

How many / who are we replacing?  Kralin's character is dead but that doesn't mean he doesn't still want to play with just another character (although his posting had been spotty even to that point).  Are we also replacing Isida?  This is the second time she's disappeared for a protracted amount of time.  And GwydapLlew's been offline for almost two months and perhaps a new player might better fill the slot (although I still don't have a problem rping both Khensu and Jarrith at the same time if we wanted to keep the character active in hopes that Gwyd comes back).

As far as characters themselves... keeping Khensu or a similar tank is a necessity.  I also think we could still use a full-on cleric/favored soul.  With Janis as our priimary caster, I don't think replacing Isida with a similar character (mage,sorc,warlock) is necessary or perhaps even wanted.

I will say that I do know Enforcer applied both times you requested characters, and it was with a fighter both times.  He might be a good option both as player and as character (even if he might need to adjust his fighter's concept a bit since I seem to recall it not fitting into the setting terribly well).  Just a thought.


----------



## stonegod

At this juncture, my plan is to put out a call for up-to three replacements, though I plan really for two. Roles would be:
- Tankish-type person
- Restorative magic-type person
- Whatevah
Like last time, I will have "folks who are already around" list as preferred (Urik will be one of them) replacements; I am tempted to have the existing characters as some of them but I have not made up my mind yet.

I will put out one final email to Isida, GL, and Kralin giving them the opportunity to re-apply in the recruitment thread. I know Kralin has been around (though he has not checked in), and I know from another thread elsewhere that GL started a new job recently and was (part of) the reason he has not returned. I'll give them the opportunity to do so.

This time will be also be the opportune moment for any character swap outs; thus, James, if you want to think about a different character, that will be your opportunity. I like Janis, but she's your character and thus you should have fun w/ whatever you play.


----------



## Stormwind

I think a full divine caster, or something of the sort would be one good choice. As far as the other one or two roles, I'm not really concerned. I would like to see both Khensu and Urik stick around as well.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi stonegod, I sent you an e-mail regarding the openings in this game.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hi stonegod, I sent you an e-mail regarding the openings in this game.



Got it!


----------



## stonegod

New recruitment thread.. Any feedback for new PCs should go there. Thanks!


----------



## stonegod

I updated the RG thread with XP and treasure awards for the clearing out of the church.

I am going on travel starting tonight, so expect slower responses until Monday. Feel free to discuss how you all will deal with the Church battle aftermath IC.


----------



## stonegod

Fixed the link to the new recruitment thread.


----------



## James Heard

Just how much leeway do I have for fiddling with Janis? Could I change her class or class levels for instance?


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm enjoying the game quite a lot as is.  Nicest thing is that we have a very good balance of dialogue and combat... something that oftentimes is in short supply.  The biggest issue I think we're suffering from is that we don't have much debuff removal.  Negative levels, diseases, poisons, sicknesses... without full-on divines... we hit the slippery slope of becoming more and more useless as we are hit with more and more debuffs.  But at the same time... nobody ever wants to play a character that is nothing more than a healer, because usually they want to get in combat too, which means not taking the spells that the party really needs.

I've always been partial to the use of a healer NPC.  This character can take all the restorations, remove diseases, remove poisions, etc. etc... but rather than being a central part of the party, he spends his time out by the horses.  So he doesn't get directly involved in combat, you don't have him readily available as an in-combat medic... but at the same time we PCs can have _someone_ to go to to get all these debuffs removed.  And this way... we don't have to burden anyone with playing a band-aid cleric because that's the only position in the party that is available.


----------



## James Heard

Well, I've been debating on if I could manage to turn Janis into a Druid, or maybe a Druid/Arcanist of some sort (to keep her having access to spell lists that would have allowed her to have used magic items to accomplish some of the things she's already demonstrably done in the past). That would certainly bump up our buff/debuffing ratio a bit, and if I'm right (haven't looked) about Reserve feats being "spellcasters" rather than "arcane magic users" then I might still be able to pull off the bits of damage stuff. That's if Stonegod would allow it, and if I can figure out exactly what sort of differences in mentality a Druid Janis might have compared to the Janis we have now (if any).


----------



## stonegod

Feat and skill retraining are relatively simple things---a full on major class switch would require more effort---almost a quest in itself. What part of the Druid appeal to Janis? The animal companion? The divine spell debuff access? 

AFAIK (though my books are two timezones away), Reserve feats are any caster.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I've always been partial to the use of a healer NPC.  This character can take all the restorations, remove diseases, remove poisions, etc. etc... but rather than being a central part of the party, he spends his time out by the horses.  So he doesn't get directly involved in combat, you don't have him readily available as an in-combat medic... but at the same time we PCs can have _someone_ to go to to get all these debuffs removed.  And this way... we don't have to burden anyone with playing a band-aid cleric because that's the only position in the party that is available.



We have a NPC who could take a role like this (Mateusz, the leader of the expedition), though a DMPC is not my most ideal solution---though one that can be done if it is the party will. I don't want the DMPC to take any of the significant spotlight from the rest of the party, you see. If someone picked up the Leadership feat for a healing cohort, that could also work.


----------



## Stormwind

If a healing cohort is the way to go, then Ashlyn could be interested (although she'd currently have to swap out either 'Force of personality' or 'Combat expertise' for the Leadership feat. 
Another option (which I would prefer for RP reasons), if stonegod would be happy with her developing a working relationship with the cohort over the next two levels (and then she would take Leadership at level 9). Then it would just leave the question of the cohort ... In Ashlyn's case it would be more appropriate for the cohort to be another lightbringer.
Of course in the second option, Ashlyn should not get the benefit of the leadership feat until she actually takes it, so the amount of interaction of the 'cohort to be' should naturally be adjudicated by stonegod regarding how much they would be involved with things ...

Just my 2c worth


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Feat and skill retraining are relatively simple things---a full on major class switch would require more effort---almost a quest in itself. What part of the Druid appeal to Janis? The animal companion? The divine spell debuff access?
> 
> AFAIK (though my books are two timezones away), Reserve feats are any caster.



Druid appeals to me because except for a few spells she's made happen already, Druid is might be the easiest to handwave her into without stepping on anyone's toes or missing out on the sort of role I'd initially thought she'd have (apparently without putting enough thought into the matter, because this is the most combat heavy PbP I've participated in yet and didn't really appreciate the consideration that we'd spend the majority of the game fighting something or another). 

Especially if she turned into a Wiz1/Dru6, since that would mean that I'd ditch some magic items and swap them out for wands or potions or something that include the spells that that she's already used. It would also niftily explain the dying familiar while still giving her an (improved) pet companion (or allow her to grab one, in any case).

Then there are the other considerations: Druids get acid and electrical spells. I'm going to have to scrape around to find them I think, but I think they're there. Druids might not be exceptionally optimized for fighting undead, but they include restoratives, healing, and battlefield control in their spell lists. She'd end up with higher hit points, and perhaps a (moderate) Child of Winter Janis wouldn't even have a significant change in personality whatsoever. CoW nihilism seems to be right up her alley, even if she wasn't particularly evangelical.

In any case, if that's a no-go then I think I'd like to _play _a Druid even if I have to invoke one from the caravan. The constant disease checks, hordes of mobile undead, low hit points, no familiar for a year, and generally rough design of Janis right now just aren't particularly confidence building anymore. Add in enemy spellcasters dispelling and counterspelling, and she's just not a lot of fun from a "make a difference" standpoint IMO, and I don't think that's something that can easily be fixed with floating skill points around or adjusting feats.

Anyways, Druid was just all I could think of that would allow her to "still be Janis" and (barring actual knowledge of mechanics) still allow her to have done most of the things she's already done, if you went to the effort of ignoring any wondering you'd have had about why she didn't do anything crazy like call her animal companion or shapechange or wear armor, etc at any point already. Which, in Janis-is-inscrutable fashion, could be as simple as "I'm afraid that all these shifter Flame priests are already much too chummy with me without giving them any more reasons to feel all make-nice and comfortable with me because I hug trees."


----------



## stonegod

Okay, I want to make sure I have the 'essence' of Janis down so I can think of potential ways to address this.
- Spellcaster of large magics (due to a deep seated lust for personal power [at least original])
- Her inscrutable otherwordliness
- Mixed with a tainted Cyran sensibility that has turned towards more nihilism

There is no doubt that there will be a good chunk of combat encounters, but, as I said, they will not be all undead.

As I stated, I am away from my books right now, so I'll need time to ponder.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, I want to make sure I have the 'essence' of Janis down so I can think of potential ways to address this.
> - Spellcaster of large magics (due to a deep seated lust for personal power [at least original])
> - Her inscrutable otherwordliness
> - Mixed with a tainted Cyran sensibility that has turned towards more nihilism
> 
> There is no doubt that there will be a good chunk of combat encounters, but, as I said, they will not be all undead.
> 
> As I stated, I am away from my books right now, so I'll need time to ponder.



Well, I think it's sort of unfair to say that she has some sort of "deep seated lust for personal power", I can see how it might appear that way. She really is a populist, after all, from a sort of "empowerment of the people" political background back in Cyre running as the countercurrent to the monarchy (with a certain element of cynicism within that during the war, considered from the fact, you know, their "People's" political movement would greatly benefit her noble kinsmen.) As for the "large magics" bit...well, she's never particularly exercised that essence in the adventure. She's tossed an awful lot of Reserve feat gobs and zappers, and she's displayed an almost religious adherence to Mirror Images of herself that I think kind of runs nicely with the whole "Janis theme. Especially, you know, since Janis is pretty close to Janus.

Janis liked Selase because the whole Blood of Vol thing runs deep with her own distrust of authority. Conversely, no matter how likable the rest of the group is, most of them are A) Thranish priests, beholden to Thranish masters or B) Cyran loyalists. She's got her guard up. Cyran loyalists probably killed a lot of her family before the Mourning took most of the ones that were left, and Daellin isn't exactly cuddly himself. And anyone with any sense wouldn't soon forget that Khensu and the rest are still a group of Thane inquisitors (or could be) that outnumber everyone else before they start opening up.

As for nihilism? That's definitely and precisely Janis. Every new breath is the death of the old one and all that. And besides, it lends her a certain sort of crotchety charm.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> We have a NPC who could take a role like this (Mateusz, the leader of the expedition), though a DMPC is not my most ideal solution---though one that can be done if it is the party will. I don't want the DMPC to take any of the significant spotlight from the rest of the party, you see. If someone picked up the Leadership feat for a healing cohort, that could also work.



I don't even consider a character like this as a PC.  He's an NPC all the way.  I see him as a walking medical station... there in the background to do the one specific job that the D&D game system mechanics require, but which no one wants to make their PC about.  Because if James thinks Janis is left out in the cold during the adventure's many combats... the "band-aid cleric" is even worse.  Because all their spells are needed to be used for removing debuff effects... and thus this cleric has to fight in combat just as-is, with no spell enhancements for themselves.

D&D is very much like World of Warcraft, in that characters receive positive buff abilities and negative debuff abilities virtually every combat, and they are a major component of game play.  The only difference is... WoW has debuffs wear off after a few minutes... whereas D&D debuffs usually _never go away_ without major divine casting intervention (or at the very least, without several days of bed rest).  Thus PCs get stuck walking around suffering from Sickness, from negative levels, from ability reductions etc. for many encounters repeatedly, with no chance for them to ever go away unless there is someone around specifically there to do nothing _but_ remove them.  And it's obvious to all of us that nobody ever wants to play that kind of character... one whose spell list is nothing but Remove Disease, Remove Poison, Lesser Restoration, the Cure spells etc.  That's part of the reason I specifically mentioned in Jarrith's bio that he wasn't a band-aid cleric.  Because I wanted my spell selection to be geared towards his own personal melee ability, not towards fixing everybody after melee ended.

So a medic NPC in my mind is actually the best solution... there to provide the medical services that no player who has a cleric wants to do.  Using Mateusz would accomplish this... where he's back at the barricade with the rest of the caravan (for example), we have these drawn out fights in the streets and at the church... we get the crap kicked out of us... then when we get the chance we go back to the barricade and have Mateusz heal us of most of our debuffs.  Then the party goes off again to do the next part of the adventure and the cycle continues.  Say what you will about Baldur's Gate, but there was always a temple every four or five encounters along the adventure path where your PCs could pay to have Heals, Restorations, and Remove Poisons cast on them as needed.  But that kind of thing tends to be in short supply in tabletop D&D.


----------



## Kafkonia

I'd be happy to run someone whose job was walking bandaid. Heck, I was even willing to play a fully-fledged Healer PC in No Man's Land until the realities of 20th-level character generation derailed her.


----------



## stonegod

Folks: I'm back in town and still catching up; expect some thoughts/updates in the eve.


----------



## stonegod

Okay, I've been giving it some thought, and I think a behind the scenes edit of Janis could work both in RP and whatnot. I think a moderate Child of Winter would be workable, especially if she saw herself as less of the "hasten winter" group and more of "its inevitable" group. I feel she'd probably take a more arcane/academic approach to the natural arts and be more of a "city" druid than anything (I can't really see here traipsing about the Eldeen reaches). In all cases, I think her level 1 class would have still been wizard, with the rest depending on option.

So, different ways to play:
- Wiz 1/Druid 6: An okay option. She'd obviously would have had to use a scroll/wand/whatever to do the one real lightning bolt she has cast. It would explain wild shifting as she would have only gotten in 5th level
- Wiz 3/Druid 3/Mystic Theurge 1: Not optimal, but an option. No wild shifting problem here.

I think there are a couple of alternate class features which could be interesting:
- Elemental Companion [Complete Mage]: Would explain lack of wild empathy and animal companion, though does not explain why she may not have summoned it yet
- Root Walker [Dungeonscape]: Explains why she has not used wild empathy, woodland stride or resist nature's lure and fits with Child of Winter. Grants vermin empathy, ease of movement over stone and natural debris, and resistance to aberration magics instead of fey.

There are still some holes (acidic druid spells?), but its a start. James, if you can flush out a new Janis here, I can take a look assuming you still want to go this path.


----------



## stonegod

Dramatis Personae has been updated with Danovich's and the Monstrosity's entries.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been giving it some thought, and I think a behind the scenes edit of Janis could work both in RP and whatnot. I think a moderate Child of Winter would be workable, especially if she saw herself as less of the "hasten winter" group and more of "its inevitable" group. I feel she'd probably take a more arcane/academic approach to the natural arts and be more of a "city" druid than anything (I can't really see here traipsing about the Eldeen reaches). In all cases, I think her level 1 class would have still been wizard, with the rest depending on option.



If she were traipsing around the Eldeen then it would be more in her capacity of "the common people are the only honest and good people in the world" than in "Mistress Janis, the Destroyer of (very small, moderate hit points only) worlds."



> Wiz 1/Druid 6: An okay option. She'd obviously would have had to use a scroll/wand/whatever to do the one real lightning bolt she has cast. It would explain wild shifting as she would have only gotten in 5th level



I'm probably going to go with this. There's no sense in crippling her spellcasting any more than I have to.


> There are still some holes (acidic druid spells?), but its a start. James, if you can flush out a new Janis here, I can take a look assuming you still want to go this path.



Yeah, I thought Babau Slime and Blinding Spittle had the [Acid] descriptor, but I was obviously mistaken.


----------



## James Heard

Alright this is the finalized proposal for the revised Janis.



*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)*
Female Human Wizard 1/Druid 6
N Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +9 Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Druid, Mabran, Draconic
*AP* 11
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *15 , touch 13, flat-footed 13; + 2 dex, +3 Leather Armor +1, Glamered
*hp*  42 (7 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* +5 Masterwork Quarterstaff 1d6 or +1/-3 1d6/1d6
*Ranged* +6
*Special Actions* Spontaneous Casting (Summon Nature's Ally), Wild Shape 2/day, Storm Bolt (Create line of electricity 1d6 damage/spell level, range 20ft)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Gear* Eternal Wand: Lesser Orb of Acid, Eternal Wand: Mirror Image, Lightning Gauntlets, Scroll of Lightning Bolt, Scroll of Halt Undead
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (3/2, CL 1st, +6 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):

0th— (DC 12) _Disrupt Undead (x2), Prestidigitation, Detect Magic (x2)_
1st— (DC 13) _Lesser Orb of Acid, Magic Missile_
*Druid Spells Prepared* (5/4/4/3, CL 6th, +6 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):

0th—  (DC 13) _Cure Minor Wounds , Mending, Virtue, Naturewatch, Sandblast_
1st— (DC 14) _Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Speak With Animals_
2nd— (DC 15) _Barkskin, Mass Snake's Swiftness, One With the Land, Scent_
3rd— (DC 16) _Call Lightning x2, Mass Lesser Vigor_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 10
*SQ* Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure
*Feats *  Child of Winter, Heroic Spirit, Mysterious Magic, Scribe Scroll, Storm Bolt
*Skills*  Concentration +7 (5 ranks), Diplomacy +5 (5 ranks), Handle Animal+5  (5 ranks), Heal + 6 (3 ranks), Knowledge:Arcana +6 (4 ranks), Knowledge:History +6 (4 ranks), Knowledge:Nature +12 (8 ranks), Knowledge:Nobility +6 (4 ranks), Listen +9 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +8 (6 ranks), Spot +9 (6 ranks), Survival +9 (4 ranks)

*Experience Points:* 23003
*Possessions* combat gear plus Everlasting Rations, healer's kit
*Spellbook* 
0—all PHB 
1st—_Alarm, Disguise Self, Lesser Orb of Acid, Mage Armor, Magic Missile  _

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mysterious MagicSecrets of Xen'Drik*: The DC to identify your spells with the Spellcraft skill is increased by 5. This increase is also applied to Spellcraft checks used to identity a spell's school of magic though _detect magic_ or similar effects. In addition, the DC to dispel or counter your spells is increased by 2.
*Heroic SpiritEb*: +3 action points per level.
*Storm BoltCM*: Create line of electricity 1d6 damage/spell level, +1 CL on electricity spells.
*Child of WinterEb*: Treat vermin as animals, add vermin to _summon nature's ally_ list.

*Orwell (deceased)*
Male Magical Beast, Viper. Tiny Magical Beast 
Note: Janis may not summon another familiar for a year.

*Edi*
Animal, Magebred Donkey:CR1;Large Animal ; HD 3d8+15 (Animal); hp28; Init +1; Spd 40; AC:16 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:11); Atk +5 base melee, +2 base ranged; +4 (1d6+4,2 Hoof); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex), Scent (Ex), Excellent Learner, Swift Breed; ALN; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1; STR 18, DEX 15, CON 21, INT 2, WIS 11, CHA 6.
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5. 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Improved Natural Attack.
Description: A donkey is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more surefooted.
       Carrying Capacity: A light load for a magebred donkey is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; a heavy load, 601-300 pounds. A magebred donkey can drag 4,500 pounds.

*Appearance*
Janis ir'Sandal is a tall, pale and ethereal looking woman just shy of being pretty, but with a face that instead most people would gracefully call "interesting". Her stark white hair would not be out of place on an albino, but is instead a novelty of her heritage and family. Janis is thin to the point of being painful-looking, and for that reason she favors clothes which obstruct that fact somewhat. To make her thin frame and hair even more plain, she maintains a permanent hidden smile that sits under a prominent nose and large, luminous green eyes. While always looking somewhat distant and mad-looking, Janis' eyes are liquid and clear emerald pools that occasionally spark with arcs of cyan electricity. Despite her frail appearance, anyone with any sense can tell that Janis is as tough as nails and doesn't blow over in a rough wind.

*Background*

The Sandal family was long a member of the political opposition party of the House of Wyngarn in Cyre, fostering dissidents and socially progressive legislature over the years that always seemed to be just a few years too soon for the adoption by the crown. As such it maintained much support among the common people of Cyre even through the war, and that and its notoriety in the arts and arcane research did much to blunt any possibility of real reprisal from the crown. So entrenched in Cyran politics were the Sandal family that they began to conceive of a rather more expansive interpretation of their "duties" and very discretely began to plot against the crown in rebellion.

Unfortunately for them, the Sandal plots were discovered by Cyran agents and instead of a more severe punishment, many chose to enlist to serve in the Cyran army, to casually venture to far away provinces of the world such as Xen'drik, and in Janis ir'Sandal's case to work her way across the borders into Breland where she arrived only a few months before the Day of Mourning.

Janis spent her requisite days of shock and horror along with the rest of the Cyran expatriates, and then she began to compensate. Janis decided that her most worthy goal was to remake a Cyre such as Cyre always was to her, but her political inclinations and upbringing couldn't bring her to participate in the machinations of Prince Oargev in Breland fully, a fact which she voiced to the wrong people at the wrong time. This proved to be a mistake, and Janis found herself once again fleeing the reach of House Wyngarn, this time to parts unknown. These days she's much more reticent about voicing her opinions on Cyre and the world in general, simply as a measure of self-defense.

After spending many long years studying in the reserved and dubiously social high society scene of Cyre's more prestigious private schools and in the presence of several tutors of distinction, Janis began studying magic from the standpoint of the natural, and unnaturally natural, order itself. As such, her studies have pushed her more and more into a deeper understanding and philosophical empathy with certain druidic sects and teachings. 

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*
Janis is a blaster thanks to her magic items and Reserve feats, with some significant options from her Druid levels inside and outside of combat.

*Quirks*

To most people, Janis seems to be a somewhat mousy, unattractively thin woman with a talent for magic. This is indeed the case. Janis is more comfortable with books and the dissection of strange new creatures than with people. Still Janis deeply desires the ability to be one of the charismatic people that she so admires.  Added to that fact is that Janis has an incredibly high opinion of her own intelligence and basic value, sometimes in the past she has felt a sense of entitlement beyond her actions. Now older, Janis' dark inclinations have been mellowed into a deep and abiding cynicism.

Janis likes to maintain a cloak of mystery about herself almost as a matter of course. She will talk about Cyre because a Cyran who won't talk about Cyre might provoke interest, but she reveals little else about herself if she can help it. Deeply wounded by more than the Day of Mourning, Janis clings to nihilism as an answer. After all, if it ends (and it all will), it will end badly. Better to be prepared for the worst, and protect others as best you can - even if you don't won't let anyone close to you, even if there are few people worthy of protecting.

*Tactics:* 
Janis enters combat under the guise of _mirror image_ if at all possible and tends to utilize her Storm Bolt reserve feat and Lightning Gauntlets more than actually casting greater magics.

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1>Wizard 6* HP: 6 (4+2) SP: +20 
Skill Concentration 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Nobility) 4 ranks, Knowledge (History) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
1st Feat:Heroic Spirit, Wizard Bonus: Scribe Scroll, Human Bonus: Mysterious Magic
Languages: Common, Draconic, Mabran

*L2>Druid 1* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7
Skill Concentration 1 rank, Diplomacy 1 rank, Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Spellcraft 1 rank, Survival 1 rank

*L3>Druid 2* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Diplomacy 2 ranks,  Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Spellcraft 1 rank, Survival 1 rank
3rd Feat: Child of Winter

*L4>Druid 3* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Diplomacy 2 ranks,  Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 2 ranks, Survival 1 rank

*L5>Druid 4* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Knowledge (Nature) 3 ranks, Listen 2 rank, Spot 1 rank, Survival 1 rank

*L6>Druid 5* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Knowledge (Nature) 2 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Handle Animal 3 ranks
6th Feat: Storm Bolt

*L7>Druid 6* HP 6 (d8+2) SP +7
Skill Heal 3 ranks, Handle Animal 2 Ranks, Diplomacy 2 ranks

Abilities: Str 10 (2pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (6pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 16 (10pts), Cha 10 (2pts)

0000    traveller's outfit (one free outfit to hide naked adventurers)
0600    quarterstaff, masterwork
3860    + 1 Leather Armor, Glamered
0820    Eternal Wand: Lesser Orb of Acid
4420    Eternal Wand: Mirror Image
0350    Everlasting Rations
1000    Lightning Gauntlets 
0750    2 Scrolls of Lightning Bolt
0750    2 Scrolls of Halt Undead
0030    spellbooks
0005    spell component pouch
0175    glamerweave noble outfit
0050    healer's kit
0005    signet ring
0005    identification papers with portrait
0110    everburning torch
0016    magebred donkey
0005    pack saddle
0010    riding saddle
0002    bit & bridle
00.1    bedroll
00.5    winter blanket
0010    tent
0001    waterskin

----
4.4 GP

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

My brief glance only picked upon nit---if she is still planning on using Mirror Image, she'll actually need to take it (unless she has a wand that I missed). I"ll take a more detailed look tonight/tomorrow.

Is she considering any of the options I listed above?


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> My brief glance only picked upon nit---if she is still planning on using Mirror Image, she'll actually need to take it (unless she has a wand that I missed). I"ll take a more detailed look tonight/tomorrow.



Eternal Wand of Mirror Image (2x day)


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Is she considering any of the options I listed above?



No. I haven't really read through Dungeonscape yet, and for some reason Janis with a pet pile of rocks, or puddle of water just doesn't do much for me. If she _had_ the ability to summon the pet puddle of water though, she'd have already done it by now I think. 

I'm going with her paranoia - with her mysterious magic feat she's already hard to pin down, but without her running around with a Dire Wolf she's a lot harder to peg as a Druid and maybe she was a little more attached to Orwell than any stupid animal anyways so she decided to go with personality more than firepower in the past. Basically, she's been voluntarily holding back a lot of her abilities to maximize her concealment. I dunno, maybe it's because Children of Winter are a pretty unpopular sect; or maybe it's because the dots are easier to connect her back to her political enemies if she's not just "some former student of an exotic school of wizardry" but also "who embraced the druidic cult of Winter later on."


----------



## stonegod

I don't see anything amiss (I'll review the new magic items when I'm home); make sure to note Janis' 10% arcane spell failure from the armor.


----------



## stonegod

Okay, I've looked over the magic items. Seems coolio w/ me. Feel free to retcon her RG post at any time.


----------



## James Heard

Done.


----------



## Stormwind

Stonegod, regarding the character's current status listed in the first post of the RG thread: When you update the status, I have been keeping track of Ashlyn's status in the title of her character sheet post in the RG thread. Hopefully it makes the updating a little easier


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind: Ladreth seems to be the only one wounded currently; everyone else just looks haggard and tired from the ordeal. Apparently no one else came out during the battle.


----------



## stonegod

Let me know who is going where (aka, who is staying at the battle site, who is going w/ Ismark) and I'll move things along.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn will still use the sacred healing even if it is just for Ladreth.

She will also stay and help with the dead (and the living), unless she has reason to think that the trip to check on Ismark's sister is likely to be dangerous.


----------



## stonegod

Okay, folks, I've made my decision regarding our two new members:
- Malvoisin: Sir Urik, the Mad Knight
- pathfinderq1: Tessaryl, Aberrant Cleric
Please give them a 'howdy!'

*Mal* Sir Urik is already around, so feel free to jump in any time. I'll feel you in on some of his brain via email.

*pathfinderq1* Tessa will be arriving w/ the caravan, which will be soonish (i.e., when we have a sheet). I don't have any problem with the Child of Khyber class, and I like the idea of a aberrant marker hiding amongst the caravan of the Twelve. If she was offering her healing services, she was most likely working under the auspices of House Jorasco, though not as an official member.

Any questions? Let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, folks, I've made my decision regarding our two new members:
> - Malvoisin: Sir Urik, the Mad Knight
> - pathfinderq1: Tessaryl, Aberrant Cleric
> Please give them a 'howdy!'
> 
> *pathfinderq1* Tessa will be arriving w/ the caravan, which will be soonish (i.e., when we have a sheet). I don't have any problem with the Child of Khyber class, and I like the idea of a aberrant marker hiding amongst the caravan of the Twelve. If she was offering her healing services, she was most likely working under the auspices of House Jorasco, though not as an official member.
> 
> Any questions? Let me know.




Woo-hoo!  Glad to be aboard- I'm working on the sheet now and I'll have it out ASAP.  Any preference between Pyrokineticist and Child of Khyber PrC-wise?  She'll have the growing aberrant mark either way, but my re-read shows the Child of Khyber has to be non-good, which is a bit of a change (I could certainly play her as desperately wanting to be good, rather than actually good).  I'm working the the other elements of the sheet now, so just let me know.


----------



## Stormwind

Welcome aboard to both our new members.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! Glad to be aboard- I'm working on the sheet now and I'll have it out ASAP. Any preference between Pyrokineticist and Child of Khyber PrC-wise? She'll have the growing aberrant mark either way, but my re-read shows the Child of Khyber has to be non-good, which is a bit of a change (I could certainly play her as desperately wanting to be good, rather than actually good). I'm working the the other elements of the sheet now, so just let me know.



I don't know about everyone else, but I personally like the idea of a Child of Khyber. A character with darker aspects to her personality, yet desperately wanting to be good sounds particulary interesting, especially from a RP perspective.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Welcome aboard folks!  Glad to have you with us!

stonegod, what's the verdict on Sir Khensu?  Shall we just keep him and Marot stationed at the barricades for any further story advancement?  That way if either Glyda or Isida find their way back here we can decide whether to reactivate them?

I of course still don't have a problem running both Shadowbane characters at once if we feel the need to have the second paladin still in the group... but also don't want to step on any toes.  Either way is a-okay with me.


----------



## stonegod

Isida has bowed out, so Marot will be written out. GL was supposedly having network problems and was supposed to return sometime soon (TM), so for time being Khensu will be on autopilot. I'll re-evaluate that in a week or two.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!  Glad to be aboard- I'm working on the sheet now and I'll have it out ASAP.  Any preference between Pyrokineticist and Child of Khyber PrC-wise?  She'll have the growing aberrant mark either way, but my re-read shows the Child of Khyber has to be non-good, which is a bit of a change (I could certainly play her as desperately wanting to be good, rather than actually good).



Thematically, I'm a little harder pressed to see a dragonmark exhibit one to have psionic powers, though that isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thematically, I'm a little harder pressed to see a dragonmark exhibit one to have psionic powers, though that isn't a deal breaker.




It was actually picked more for theme than mechanics- since Pyrokineticist is not a Manifester/PP Psionic class, it serves to improve her fire-creation without delving deeply into the Psionic side of things.  From a character point of view, it might even be explained as an enhancement to her Dragonmark abilities (Tessa would have minimal knowledge of the psionic mechanics- she just knows that the fire comes very easily to her call).  Her affinity is already reflected in her use of Fire as one of her domains, and the fire theme of her dragonmark powers (Produce flame, Scorching ray, and eventually Flame strike).  

I'm actually building both versions in series, and they have very little difference (Both are Cleric 5/other class 1, and in both cases she wouldn't go higher than level 4 in the second class)


----------



## DEFCON 1

In case folks haven't noticed, Malvoisin posted that he's taking off again.  Thus he won't be playing Sir Urik over here either.

We'll need to drop down to #3 on our recruitment list it looks like.


----------



## stonegod

I know about Mal. With GL still gone, that means Ashlyn is our only tank. Our other recruits were all non-tankish as well. It is my understanding the party preferred 2 primary combatants over just one. I assume this is still the case?


----------



## James Heard

At this point I just want more people "at the table," rather than making noises like they want to play and then not posting. If we got a whole new group even, that met up with everyone, maybe by the time that group lost people we'd be at a reasonable party size.


----------



## stonegod

I hear you, and the idea is interesting, but it would be difficult for me to run two full on games at once at this time. 

*drothgery and Stormwind, please check in*. My inclination is to reopen recruiting for 1 fighting type to folks with a provable record and go from there, but I want to hear from everyone first.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yeah, I'd almost say "let's bring in five new people" in one go... fully expecting three of them to drop out after like 2 weeks.

At the very least, drop a line to some of the previous people who submitted characters and just tell them "we have Sir Urik available to play... anyone want it?"  Cause I get the sneaking suspicion (having seen the numerous posts and replies that happen over and over on these boards) that many players don't in fact want to actually play these games... they just want to create characters and have them accepted.  That's the only reason I can think of that explains why a game advertises for something like "young characters from a rural town who go search the local mine - PH base classes only", and invariably someone asks if they can play a "psionic ex-con that's on the run from the king!"

Do they even BOTHER to read the write-up?  Nope... they just have these character ideas in their heads that they want to create and make stats for... and then be vindicated in their ideas by having them be accepted into a game.  But actually _playing_ the characters after that hold no interest.  It's a pain and it's stupid.

If players actually want to play the game because of the game itself (and not just because they want to create this "uber-cool roxxor character"), just advertise that we have Sir Urik, Ladreth, and three or four of the current NPCs available... and anyone who wants to play them in the game, can.  We'll find out right away who wants to play the game because it's a really good thread and adventure thus far, because they're willing to step in and take a pre-established character.

And then if someone says okay and takes on one of the pre-established ones but then quits three days in, the character goes back to the barricade to await the next player who wants to play and take it over.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> I know about Mal. With GL still gone, that means Ashlyn is our only tank. Our other recruits were all non-tankish as well. It is my understanding the party preferred 2 primary combatants over just one. I assume this is still the case?




Yeah, a second major melee type is probably a good idea. Daellin's only getting into melee if the situation's desperate (since he has fewer hit points than Janis had as a pure wizard), and Jarrith is a skirmisher. And somehow I don't think Janis 2.0 is going to turn out to be a wildshaping melee type ...


----------



## James Heard

drothgery said:
			
		

> And somehow I don't think Janis 2.0 is going to turn out to be a wildshaping melee type ...



Well, if she'd have some significant downtime that she could count on she'd at least be working on calling on all the furry animals of the Dandelion Forest to lay down their lives for her in the Animal Companion game.



> "Wow Janis...your familiar is HUGE this time."
> 
> Bear growls.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Well, if she'd have some significant downtime that she could count on she'd at least be working on calling on all the furry animals of the Dandelion Forest to lay down their lives for her in the Animal Companion game.



Its 24hrs to summon something. Of course, who knows what odd things live in Barovia....

If Janis is serious about getting her companion, let me know.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its 24hrs to summon something. Of course, who knows what odd things live in Barovia....
> 
> If Janis is serious about getting her companion, let me know.



I know, but like I said, it's really about finding the time to take downtime. Janis can't afford to miss combats either, because she's already down XP. 

On the other hand, I suppose if everyone runs off to fight stuff and get killed she'd be relatively ahead of the game re: new players.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: sorry about the delay checking in. My computer just died so my posting may be a bit slower until I replace it.

Regarding a new player, I would definitely prefer to have Sir Khensu and/or Sir Urik in the party. I also agree with most of the points that DEFCON mentioned above regarding getting reliable players.


----------



## DEFCON 1

James Heard said:
			
		

> I know, but like I said, it's really about finding the time to take downtime. Janis can't afford to miss combats either, because she's already down XP.
> 
> On the other hand, I suppose if everyone runs off to fight stuff and get killed she'd be relatively ahead of the game re: new players.




Well most likely... once we finish up the remaining few things in town, the only thing remaining on a grand scale is to make our first foray up to the castle.  And in that regard, we can probably give ourselves as much time as we need to prepare for that.  I dunno if any of us have _Identify_ or not, but we have a number of magical items available to possibly divy up... you have a companion to find... I don't think any of us have _Scribe Scroll_, but if we did, we could spend a bit of time writing a few of those... my character can spend a bit more time examining the journal for more info... once the caravan arrives we need to get the new players acclimated... etc. etc.  A 24 hour window (if not longer) to get stuff done shouldn't be a problem at all (and most likely merited before actually entering Castle Ravenloft).


----------



## stonegod

- There are no current time sensitive events upcoming
- There will be opportunities for small things to do in the village (help id the dead, help bury the dead, etc.) as desired. For example, you are still looking for the next of kin for Viktor.
- Janis has _scribe scroll_ via her Wiz 1 level
- No one has _identify_, though the caravan should be able to help w/ that
- The caravan will be arriving... when pathfindgerq1 has a completed character


----------



## stonegod

Khensu is currently going on hiatus. My priority for recruitment will be one of:
- Sir Khensu
- Ladreth
- Perriwimple
As possible tank replacements, with the caveat that if Khensu is chosen and GL shows up and makes a good case for coming back, than a replacement/swap could be made.

Sir Urik I am currently liking as an NPC, and I think he will be fighting his own battles most of the time so not as to show up the party (he is currently CR 7, just like the rest of y'all). 

There is a bit of time lag between Janis' speechifying and the trip to the Indirovich manor, so that gives Janis the opportunity to lead her peasant revolution before joining the rest of you.


----------



## James Heard

pffft.

Power to The People.​


----------



## Stormwind

Actually keeping Urik as an npc and taking in Ladreth or a replacement player for Khensu sounds like a great idea.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Okay, so both versions of Tessaryl are basically done (except for the typed portion of the advancement breakdown).  I have her in Cleric 5/Child of Khyber 1 and Cleric 5/Pyrokineticist 1 for level 6 forms.  Background/equipment/description info is identical- there is some minor difference in skill breakdown (mostly PrC qualifications), and minor variance in feat selection.
Now I have few last minute questions/notes to finalize:

1. Do you want to see both versions, or just one (and if so, which one)?  I'm kind of inclined towards the pyrokineticist variant, but not enough to make my choice definite.

2. Now that I have finally acquired Heroes of Horror, I'm curious to know if we are likely to encounter the Taint mechanic in game.  If so, is the Pure Soul feat available?  This only applies to the Child of Khyber version, since the other variant does not have a feat free, and would likely be explained not that she is precisely resistant to Taint, but that her Aberrant side has already put its own mark on her that is stronger...

3.  With the Magic domain, she does have access to Identify as a Domain spell, and can use arcane wands/scrolls etc. fairly well, so that may be of assistance given our lack of a pure arcane caster.  Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 1. Do you want to see both versions, or just one (and if so, which one)?  I'm kind of inclined towards the pyrokineticist variant, but not enough to make my choice definite.



Yes, please mail them both to me (use the link on the side).



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 2. Now that I have finally acquired Heroes of Horror, I'm curious to know if we are likely to encounter the Taint mechanic in game.  If so, is the Pure Soul feat available?  This only applies to the Child of Khyber version, since the other variant does not have a feat free, and would likely be explained not that she is precisely resistant to Taint, but that her Aberrant side has already put its own mark on her that is stronger...



As stated, _Heroes of Horror_ is one of the source materials, with all that it means. Pure Soul is an acceptable source.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 3.  With the Magic domain, she does have access to Identify as a Domain spell, and can use arcane wands/scrolls etc. fairly well, so that may be of assistance given our lack of a pure arcane caster.  Just something to keep in mind...



Does Tessa favor a Sovereign?


----------



## stonegod

As previously said, I was in the process of trying to get us another tankish person, and have been able to talk Kafkonia into the role. So, yay!

Kaf will be taking on Perriwimple or Ladreth, so Khensu will be persona non-player for now.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> As previously said, I was in the process of trying to get us another tankish person, and have been able to talk Kafkonia into the role. So, yay!




Hi folks! I knew persistence would pay off! 



> Kaf will be taking on Perriwimple or Ladreth, so Khensu will be persona non-player for now.




I'm writing up Perriwimple, and I'll have a post in RG soon with the bare bones up shortly, to be fleshed out.


----------



## James Heard

Awesome. I was beginning to feel overwhelmed with the voice of Janis. More conversation, less monologue! YAY!*

*Not that I, obviously, shy away from a good monologue -Or talking without truly caring if people are listening in general.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ah c'mon James... you and I could argue with each other all day and night!  LOL!  We should make up a game thread where we do nothing but just debate each other.    

But in any event, welcome pathfinderq1 and Kafkonia!  It's be great to have a cleric and... whatever Perriwimple is.

(I actually must confess I do not remember where Perriwimple comes from and who/what he is.  A gnome warrior?  Was he one of the folks defending the barricade?  I'll need to go back in the game thread and check it out.)


----------



## DEFCON 1

And by the way... I just noticed in our loot list that we now have Danovich's magical full plate and shield.  Is this something Ashlyn might be able to upgrade to?  She right now has +1 half-plate, right?

There's also a magical greatsword in there, but I dunno if any of us use a greatsword.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> (I actually must confess I do not remember where Perriwimple comes from and who/what he is.  A gnome warrior?  Was he one of the folks defending the barricade?  I'll need to go back in the game thread and check it out.)



Perriwimple is the brute of a man who keeps on coming out of the other major building in the square ('Bildrath's Mercantile') to rebuild the barricades. First introduced here:


> Behind her, the shop door opens to reveal a huge form of a man. This must be Perriwimple. The man is probably fresh out of youth, and there is a slackness to his face suggesting a lack of intelligence. The man keeps his head down, trying to avoid any eye contact with the others or the dead, and when close, spins around and diverts off another direction. With a single purpose, he goes across the street, apparently to the inn and disappears inside.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yes, please mail them both to me (use the link on the side).
> 
> As stated, _Heroes of Horror_ is one of the source materials, with all that it means. Pure Soul is an acceptable source.
> 
> Does Tessa favor a Sovereign?




Both versions sent- it makes for a long email, but the form wouldn't let me send them as Word attachments.  Let me know if everything came through okay, or if you need anything more.  As far as deities go, Tessa serves the Sovereign Host as a whole rather than any individual deity- though she has her favorites (in her desire to do good, she tends to pay more attention to Olladra, and her fondness for fire means she has an inclination to Onatar).


----------



## James Heard

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ah c'mon James... you and I could argue with each other all day and night!  LOL!  We should make up a game thread where we do nothing but just debate each other.



It would get boring if I did it any more than it occurs already. 


...

Daellin should probably use the greatsword even though he's usually using the bow, since everyone else is either non-proficient, already in possession of a magical melee weapon, or optimized for some other sort of melee weapon.Perriwimple or one of the other newcomers could use it once they join. He'd be frightening with it, but it seems that Kafkonia is taking the character in another direction.


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> Daellin should probably use the greatsword even though he's usually using the bow, since everyone else is either non-proficient, already in possession of a magical melee weapon, or optimized for some other sort of melee weapon.




Hmm... he really needs a decent melee weapon for now; it'll be a while before he can use his Cyran Avenger abilities at range.


----------



## stonegod

Before you venture from the town (which may be a bit), I'd appreciate to know what you all will be going w/ the various loot and equipment from Selase's body. Anything on Bergeron's is going to be claimed by House Jorasco, however.


----------



## Kafkonia

James Heard said:
			
		

> Daellin should probably use the greatsword even though he's usually using the bow, since everyone else is either non-proficient, already in possession of a magical melee weapon, or optimized for some other sort of melee weapon.Perriwimple or one of the other newcomers could use it once they join. He'd be frightening with it, but it seems that Kafkonia is taking the character in another direction.




Indeed. It seems to me that a simple boy from town would not be a master swordsman, although he might be good with his fists, hence my feat selection. That being said, I certainly recognize that a non-monk unarmed combatant is hardly an optimal build, so I don't mind having him pick up a sword on occasion.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Both versions sent- it makes for a long email, but the form wouldn't let me send them as Word attachments.  Let me know if everything came through okay, or if you need anything more.  As far as deities go, Tessa serves the Sovereign Host as a whole rather than any individual deity- though she has her favorites (in her desire to do good, she tends to pay more attention to Olladra, and her fondness for fire means she has an inclination to Onatar).



Both came through fine. Purity of Soul + Child of Khyber is an interesting mix as those two can be seen as a bit opposed. The pyro is fine, but I'm going to propose a modification that is all arcane based instead of psi-based and its tailored exactly to aberrant dragonmarkers:

*Flame of Khyber*
Prereqs. Concentration 8 ranks, Craft (alchemy) 1 rank, Knowledge (arcana) 2 ranks;  Aberrant Dragonmark (_burning hands_, _produce flame_), Must of set a fire just to watch it burn.

The Flame of Khyber class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (any) (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), and Spellcraft (Int).

All the abilities would be the same save for Firewalk and Heat Death except their Spell-like where appropriate. You're not going to get enough levels to get to Firewalk IC so I'm not going to worry about a rework of it for now.

Essentially, this translates as one free feat (since Wild Talent isn't needed) and a few skills to move around.

As for history, the only caveat I have is that remember House Jorasco is the company to go to for hired-healing; the Church is not in the healing business. However, I can see Tessa perhaps volunteering for the war effort (possibly against her surperior's wishes) in order to heal as sort of a counterpoint to Jorasco's more capitalistic services.


----------



## stonegod

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Indeed. It seems to me that a simple boy from town would not be a master swordsman, although he might be good with his fists, hence my feat selection. That being said, I certainly recognize that a non-monk unarmed combatant is hardly an optimal build, so I don't mind having him pick up a sword on occasion.



I think there are possibilities for a great grappler as an augment to unarmed (you do damage as an unarmed strike). A single level of barbarian and/or perhaps the reaping mauler PrC might be concept-relevant options.


----------



## James Heard

I think I might even try to just say he's a monk, and chalk up any differences of "monkish character" to the fact that Barovia is ...different. Gypsy-Fu or something?


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Both came through fine. Purity of Soul + Child of Khyber is an interesting mix as those two can be seen as a bit opposed. The pyro is fine, but I'm going to propose a modification that is all arcane based instead of psi-based and its tailored exactly to aberrant dragonmarkers:
> 
> *Flame of Khyber*
> Prereqs. Concentration 8 ranks, Craft (alchemy) 1 rank, Knowledge (arcana) 2 ranks;  Aberrant Dragonmark (_burning hands_, _produce flame_), Must of set a fire just to watch it burn.
> 
> The Flame of Khyber class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (any) (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), and Spellcraft (Int).
> 
> All the abilities would be the same save for Firewalk and Heat Death except their Spell-like where appropriate. You're not going to get enough levels to get to Firewalk IC so I'm not going to worry about a rework of it for now.
> 
> Essentially, this translates as one free feat (since Wild Talent isn't needed) and a few skills to move around.
> 
> As for history, the only caveat I have is that remember House Jorasco is the company to go to for hired-healing; the Church is not in the healing business. However, I can see Tessa perhaps volunteering for the war effort (possibly against her superior's wishes) in order to heal as sort of a counterpoint to Jorasco's more capitalistic services.




I like the look of the Flame of Khyber PrC, and I can make the requisite changes to the Pyro version to bring things into line.  With the extra feat, I am inclined to pick up Pure Soul- I've actually started to like the idea that her Aberrant nature is effectively its own form of taint, which makes her resist to other forms.  If that won't work, then she would go with Practiced spellcaster (Cleric), which would partially offset the PrC levels.  No matter how far we advance, she wouldn't take more than 3-4 PrC levels. 

Tessa would almost certainly have joined up to assist the expedition's healing resources- her wandering nature would be a major influence, and she would certainly have been a bit of a foil for House Jorasco's influence (with her divine spell selection, she can do things that most Dragonmarked healers can't).  She might have actually had a bit of a friendly rivalry with Bergeron, since he was also a scholar- she'll probably be pretty unhappy to find out he is dead.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Tessa would almost certainly have joined up to assist the expedition's healing resources- her wandering nature would be a major influence, and she would certainly have been a bit of a foil for House Jorasco's influence (with her divine spell selection, she can do things that most Dragonmarked healers can't).  She might have actually had a bit of a friendly rivalry with Bergeron, since he was also a scholar- she'll probably be pretty unhappy to find out he is dead.



And don't forget the "If They Find Out What Is On My Back They May Or May Not Kill Me" think.


----------



## Jacob the Impaler

Is it too late to jump in?

I just came into the possession of the 3rd edition Ravenloft book, and it's really cool. There's a character concept I wanna try out - a half-Vistani ranger. The Vistani are a gypsy-like race with a strong sixth sense and mysterious knowledge of traveling the mists. I know the Ravenloft book isn't mentioned as a resource, but if you're interested, PM me and we can talk about it.


----------



## stonegod

*James* (and to a lesser extent *drothgery*): 'Ere are a few more urban-based alternate class features from Cityscape. Take a look and let me know if any grab you.


----------



## stonegod

Jacob the Impaler said:
			
		

> I just came into the possession of the 3rd edition Ravenloft book, and it's really cool. There's a character concept I wanna try out - a half-Vistani ranger. The Vistani are a gypsy-like race with a strong sixth sense and mysterious knowledge of traveling the mists. I know the Ravenloft book isn't mentioned as a resource, but if you're interested, PM me and we can talk about it.



- Ravenloft setting != Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
- I have my own tweaked version of the Visanti
- The game is currently full
However, I appreciate your interest. If we do need new recruits, it will be posted here so you can keep an eye out.

PS: PM'ing only works for paying members of ENWorld IIRC.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> With the extra feat, I am inclined to pick up Pure Soul- I've actually started to like the idea that her Aberrant nature is effectively its own form of taint, which makes her resist to other forms.



I can see that line of thought, but taint is taint, regardless of the source. So I wouldn't call Tessa a "Pure Soul". Taint-resistant perhaps, though their isn't a feat for that. That being said, I'm not opposed to you taking the feat.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> *James* (and to a lesser extent *drothgery*): 'Ere are a few more urban-based alternate class features from Cityscape. Take a look and let me know if any grab you.



To be honest, I just don't like them for Janis much - except for the "Go To Ground" thing which might have been nice except the fact that she did in fact leave an urban setting to venture into the deep wilds of Karn/Mror Holds. While Janis is very much (at least in her own mind) a "cultured figure of the aristocracy", she's almost country gentry really. It explains why she's so annoyingly snooty about her education in the "finest Cyran schools of exotic wizardry", and probably explains the reason she hasn't mentioned her little "most-of-my-career" dalliance with druidic teachings as anything other than an even more exotic Cyran magic. She's a bit ashamed that she's a Druid, and despite her sour disposition she probably didn't care for her likely Child of Winter mentors either. But she really hasn't been lurking in any slums much, anymore than she might have done before her retcon, and all the normal abilities of a Druid seem to still be perfectly applicable to what I imagine her lifestyle is too. 

Besides, while having a brightly colored, cheerful coral snake as a familiar seems like something she might do simply to remind herself of better days, shapechanging into giant cockroaches just doesn't seem like something Janis would really do to me. She's not into horror and gloom for its own sake, and she's really not so practical that if she's given a choice between "chittery and frightening" and "fuzzy, with reasonably large fangs and claws" she's not going to sleep better with the Rugs. I imagine that when and if she starts summoning vermin they'll be varieties that I can coax an admirable, exotically beautiful color scheme from or something. I hope. Her wildshape forms might even be kind of idealized - I've been considering things like snow white owls and white harts and bunnies, "I'm a pretty princess" stuff.   

Remember: Janis is dark and mysterious by nature, but she doesn't really want to be. It's why she's so rude with the priests, because they're fairly black and white about things. Janis doesn't want things to be black and white, because then she'd be afraid that she'd be dark indeed.

...

_It's really kind of weird that I can always pull my characters to the couch like this I think._

...

Is there some other reason that Janis might want any of those substitution levels/abilities? Despite everything I just said, I suppose I could work something out in my head if you've got something specific in mind for Janis or something.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Is there some other reason that Janis might want any of those substitution levels/abilities? Despite everything I just said, I suppose I could work something out in my head if you've got something specific in mind for Janis or something.



Not trying to force anything, but wanted to give Janis the opportunity to me a more "urban" druid if that fit the concept (which I admit you are closer to than I).


----------



## James Heard

I figure that Janis wasn't exactly an urban soul in the first place. The ir'Sandels were a political force, but their political base was in the peasantry. She's all twisted farm politics and wholesome farm values. That part of her that wants to be a good person, knotted with the ruthless, unconsciously surfacing realities of her political training by her family.

"I wish I were a better person so I didn't feel the need to have to do this to you...and so will you, in a moment."


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> _It's really kind of weird that I can always pull my characters to the couch like this I think._



In RL, my DM game up to my out of game to ask DM'y questions. After he was done, my friend who was also in the game looked at me funny. When asked, he said I had unconsciously adopted the mannerisms of my character while speaking OOC for the game. That's a bit weird... ;


----------



## stonegod

*pathfinderq1*: You can post Tessa whenever.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> *pathfinderq1*: You can post Tessa whenever.




Done!


----------



## stonegod

Okay. I will make some caravan commotions soonish then. Perriwimple will go AWOL as appropriate.

BTW: Perriwimple and Tessa will ever so conveniently be starting at Ashlyn's XP.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> *James* (and to a lesser extent *drothgery*): 'Ere are a few more urban-based alternate class features from Cityscape. Take a look and let me know if any grab you.




Not really. Daellin doesn't have the naturalist background of a stereotypical ranger, but he's spent most of his life in and around military camps, not cities.


----------



## James Heard

> Not really. Daellin doesn't have the naturalist background of a stereotypical ranger, but he's spent most of his life in and around military camps, not cities.




Heh, I was going to point that out in another post, but I thought it would be sort of pushy to say anything about anyone else's characters while I was still within sight of a long incoherent post about Janis.

I think Janis might be the only character that really "grew up" in a rural background, no matter how much of that "rural" was spent in a lord's hall or visiting relatives in the city. Even Khensu is city folk, no matter what his feral heritage might imply


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think Janis might be the only character that really "grew up" in a rural background, no matter how much of that "rural" was spent in a lord's hall or visiting relatives in the city. Even Khensu is city folk, no matter what his feral heritage might imply




Well, Daellin certainly spent his childhood in Metrol, and that's where he usually came home to when he was on leave or there was an extended break in the fighting (especially after he married), but he's spent far more of the last century in the field than in cities.


----------



## stonegod

Some updates
- I'll be moving the core group towards the Indrovich manner today (I have another RL game on Tues now including my RL monday game, so those days will be a little slower).
- Tessa and the caravan will show up on the scene soon, but will be solo a bit until the main group returns
- Still waiting on a complete Perriwimple. Kaf, might I suggest TWF as one of your feats? Allows you to utilize that other gauntlet you had to pay 2000+ gp for. Of course, you'd have to up your Dex.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> Some updates
> - I'll be moving the core group towards the Indrovich manner today (I have another RL game on Tues now including my RL monday game, so those days will be a little slower).
> - Tessa and the caravan will show up on the scene soon, but will be solo a bit until the main group returns
> - Still waiting on a complete Perriwimple. Kaf, might I suggest TWF as one of your feats? Allows you to utilize that other gauntlet you had to pay 2000+ gp for. Of course, you'd have to up your Dex.




Hmm, that's a thought. Let me see what I can drop for that.

(Sorry I've been slow finishing him up! I promise not to disapper.  )


----------



## Kafkonia

OK, I've got the hard stuff mostly done (feats, most equipment purchases) so the rest should be pretty straightforward. I'll try to polish it up tonight, lord willin' and the crick don't rise.


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple is pretty much done, if anyone wants to give him a look over. I just have to calculate his AC and give him his quarterstaff attack lines.

He'll be ready to join in whenever he's needed.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'll be gone from the rest of today through Sunday.  Jarrith will go with the Ismark party obviously, and if you want to leave Khensu back at the barricades, that's cool with me.


----------



## stonegod

'k. Update before noon CST to start getting the various balls rolling.


----------



## stonegod

*Kaf* A few nit-picks on Perriwimple:
- He has 8 AP for being 6th IIRC
- You need to actually list his AC  At the end of the line, put "; Dodge" to indicate he has the Dodge feat to modify it
- DR should go on the HP line: *hp* nn (6 HD); *DR* 1/-
- Which reminds me, he needs hit points!
- You can remove lines you don't use (Immunities, Ranged, etc.)
- For Atk Options, these include special actions or feats that can take place as part of combat action. These should be things like Power Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting,  Improved Grapple, and Weapon Focus (unarmed)
- Perriwimple has no Special Actions
- Since he has no potions, no Combat Possessions either
- You don't have to list the Weapon/Armor profs that Fighter 1 gives you, and I'd prefer them on one line
- An advancement section, like the others, would be helpful
Otherwise, seems fine to me.

Edit: And one other thing---Perriwimple works for his uncle, the domineering Bildrath. In Barovia, it is unlikely any of Perriwimple's family were "noted adventurers", but is possible Grandma Margaret filled him with tales of a fanciful Barovian past. It is much more likely Perriwimple "liberated" his equipment from secret stores of his uncle that he somehow got from the Visanti.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> *snip good points*




All right, all that is left now is advancement scheme and quarterstaff line.

They're a bit more picky now about using my PC at work, but I'll try to get it done before I go.


----------



## Stormwind

I will be travelling from today until the 29th. please npc ashlyn as necessary.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I will be travelling from today until the 29th. please npc ashlyn as necessary.



Will do. I'll be having spotty access next week, and none Sunday the 25th and Sat the 2nd.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> Will do. I'll be having spotty access next week, and none Sunday the 25th and Sat the 2nd.




I'll be out of town from Friday to Monday this week. But I'll get some posting done today, honest!


----------



## stonegod

I'm going to give Ashlyn and Perriwimple a chance to say something before I move things ahead. I'll be on travel Fri--Sun.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm going to give Ashlyn and Perriwimple a chance to say something before I move things ahead. I'll be on travel Fri--Sun.




I took a few extra days to decompress after my trip, but I'm back now and will post ASAP.


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind* Please check in; I believe your trip is also concluded.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod: Checking in. Sorry about the delay. I will post in the IC this evening.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> stonegod: Checking in. Sorry about the delay. I will post in the IC this evening.



Not a prob, just want to make sure we're all here.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod... you had said we'd be able to do a bit of character tweaking based on discoveries of useless abilities and mis-purchased equipment and such.  Do you want us to do that now while we have the "day" or so in the middle of town before we head off again... or do you want us to wait until we level up and then do our minor revamps?

My items that need tweaking are as follows:

Swap out unused Sacred Vengeance feat for Two-Weapon Defense feat
Return Metamagic Rod (-3000 gp) and upgrade MW silver rapier to +1 (2000 gp) and purchase Wand of _Shield of Faith_ (750 gp)


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Swap out unused Sacred Vengeance feat for Two-Weapon Defense feat
> Return Metamagic Rod (-3000 gp) and upgrade MW silver rapier to +1 (2000 gp) and purchase Wand of _Shield of Faith_ (750 gp)



Class features/feats/etc. wait until level-uping.

The items will be fairly easy to swap out w/ the caravan; you can assume you are trading in services so the artificers can get something made for you. So feel free.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis absently plucks some small bits of food from her person as she waits for the archivist to settle himself and silently hands it to the children without comment.



Not to squash RP, but as a note, Mateusz would *never* spit food as he speaks. The man in meticulous in his cleanliness, most would say obsessive.


----------



## James Heard

She's plucking rations? Cyran power bars, and maybe mints she got on the lightning rails?

Never meant to give the impression that the archivist is spitting food. She's appeasing starving children. Starving children that gawk at newcomers. Who might eventually hear something that they're not supposed to. 

I wasn't even thinking about the guy eating, just the natural reaction to hand hungry kids food. Again, Janis is a nice enough person. She's just willing to react in ways that would be decidedly _un_-good and _un_-nice if it suits her. 

She _likes _the villagers. She's good to them because she likes that they like her. She'd likely consider it appropriate to murder Mateusz in cold blood, possibly consuming him to prevent accidental resuscitation if she Wild Shaped, if he continues being a jerk to them. Not because "Janis things he's a bad man," but "What a $%. I can get away with doing something about that" would be sufficient. We're all lucky she has stalwart inquisitors as her allies. 

He's lucky she's in a good mood since Barovia is so charming.   Oh, to be the happy neutral.


----------



## stonegod

Ah. I read 'plucked food' differently than you indented. Noted.


----------



## stonegod

Fun ensues....

*DEFCON* You cannot ready an action out of combat, so the best Jarrith could do is either approach with the weapon drawn (more likely to be seen, suspected), or smack Marot down in the surprise round with an unarmed sneak attack. Jarrith can draw at sneak attack with the rapier (at a -4) next round, though Marot will still be flat footed, allowing another non-AoO unarmed attack if desired.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Right.  What you did with the unarmed sneak attack is cool with me.  Thanx!


----------



## stonegod

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Perriwimple blinks. "Witches are dangerous," he says. "Sometimes they whisper, but sometimes they yell. My Granma Margaret told me stories about the castle. It's where the Count is."




Count, what Count? Kaf, we got to have some words! 
[sblock=Kafkonia]There are lots of stories of things haunting the castle, involving the Devil Strahd(TM) and other bad things. No Counts. 

If anyone in town was asked, they'd be hard pressed to believe anything still lives there (i.e., no one really believes the Devil Strahd still exists) though they are certain that dark things inhabit it. However, such distinction may or may not be difficult for Perriwimple.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Maybe Perriwimple thinks that the castle is where they make a tasty chocolate cereal?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Or where you can pick up a very good Monte Cristo sandwich?


----------



## James Heard

Before I run off a post that makes me look silly, is it ok if Janis uses her Wild Shape ability to assume the form of a Desmodu Hunting Bat (MM2,p66) or Dire Hawk (MM2, p76)? Even though it says "(Wild Shape) options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type" I've found that it's best to ask before anyone gets into a bind about things.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Before I run off a post that makes me look silly, is it ok if Janis uses her Wild Shape ability to assume the form of a Desmodu Hunting Bat (MM2,p66) or Dire Hawk (MM2, p76)? Even though it says "(Wild Shape) options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type" I've found that it's best to ask before anyone gets into a bind about things.



They need to be animals that "the druid is familiar with," so I'd probably ixnay the Hunting Bat immediately. Animals from Cyre or the Eldeen Reaches she would be familiar would be no problem (ECS pg 37) and as she's exposed to more they'd be fair game---so feel free to ask about specific animal sin the future. Hawk is on that list, so dire hawk would not be out of the question.

And, I am giving the "Khensu and Marot" watch as an out for folks to spend a day doing whatever they need to do in town (animal companion, etc., etc.)


----------



## James Heard

Just checking, because even though those hunting bats have Desmodu painted on them when I saw them I immediately thought of the Vidalis breeding programs. It's not as if there are lot of _other _animals that can fly, "see" in the dark, and raid an enemies livestock.


----------



## stonegod

Just keep in mind that the scent ability does not grant the ability to track by scent, and wild shape doesn't grant the form's feats.

Edit: While the above is true, as tracking can be performed when the DC is 10 or lower normally, and the default track by scent is DC 10 Wisdom check, tracking by scent would be possible in this case assuming no other adverse conditions (time, weather, etc.).


----------



## James Heard




----------



## stonegod

I'll wait to see what form Janis is actually taking to forward that part of the thread. Everyone feel free to post there other thoughts/actions/whatever.


----------



## James Heard

Oops. I forgot the important part.


----------



## stonegod

I've updated the Dramatis Persona post w/ Mad Mary, Ireena, and the now dead state of the caravan's gnome.


----------



## James Heard

Next time, just for Daellin, I'll see if I can't find a writeup on a Dire Parrot.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Next time, just for Daellin, I'll see if I can't find a writeup on a Dire Parrot.



Ah, but a dire parrot's natural speech is a squawk (the PHB/FAQ go into detail about this!).


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> Next time, just for Daellin, I'll see if I can't find a writeup on a Dire Parrot.




Wouldn't a Dire Raven be more aprobos? And by the PHB, at least the regular-sized ones can talk.


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* Enough crackers and time...


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug* Enough crackers and time...



Good Janis! Now say "proletariat"! Ouch, no biting!


----------



## James Heard

Janis can Scent the creature if it's become invisible vs. teleported away or gone incorporeal. Is it still "there"? At half movement (40ft) can Janis still attack it?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis can Scent the creature if it's become invisible vs. teleported away or gone incorporeal. Is it still "there"? At half movement (40ft) can Janis still attack it?



Hawk-Janis can still smell the creature. It bolted into the woods, and Janis' delay on having to get up means she's a net 30 ft. behind now and unsure exactly where the creature is. She suspects that it will be less hindered and will quickly outfly her, and she would essentially have to guess in a 30 ft. area where it is now (she did not see the creature change and go invisible). 

So, tailing the scent is possible for Janis at this point, but the creature will move ahead of her quickly in her current form (and would do so if she was human as well).


----------



## James Heard

Gotcha, I thought that since we'd apparently caught up with it and Janis-hawk out..um..flies it by 30' if it's what I think it is that she'd still be well in range for it.

Oh well. No demons to eat today I guess.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Gotcha, I thought that since we'd apparently caught up with it and Janis-hawk out..um..flies it by 30' if it's what I think it is that she'd still be well in range for it.
> 
> Oh well. No demons to eat today I guess.



She does out fly it in open air. Thus the reason it ran to ground and cover. Stupid intelligent foes.


----------



## James Heard

Nah. It's all good. 

So...Let's see: The familiar-thing went one direction (north toward the castle?), there's a single scent going south (to the crossroads) and a group of scents headed east? Is that into town or out of town, or toward any significant building? Which way is the Inn from where I'm at?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> So...Let's see: The familiar-thing went one direction (north toward the castle?), there's a single scent going south (to the crossroads) and a group of scents headed east? Is that into town or out of town, or toward any significant building? Which way is the Inn from where I'm at?




- Correct on the first (it is going north toward the castle in the woods outside of town
- The others are actually *in* town, on the NW side. So both go deeper into down directly.
- The inn as SSW from where you are.


----------



## stonegod

I am working on an "updated" map (from Ismark); hopefully later this week.


----------



## stonegod

The updated map (Ismark's) has been posted to the Items of Interest area. Note, like Ashlyn's map, north is to the right.


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind, Kafkonia, and pathfinderq* Let me know if there is anything else your characters will be doing during the day while Jarrith (and Ireena) are gathering information and Janis/Daellin are out on the chase. Don't want to leave you folks behind if you have (dastardly) plans.

*James, drothgery* Does Daellin want to investigate the building Hawk-Janis is squawking at? Does Hawk-Janis want to shift forms and investigate herself?


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Stormwind, Kafkonia, and pathfinderq* Let me know if there is anything else your characters will be doing during the day while Jarrith (and Ireena) are gathering information and Janis/Daellin are out on the chase. Don't want to leave you folks behind if you have (dastardly) plans.




Tessa is basically all set- she'll continue to help out with the funeral process, and she has most of her healing power left for the day if anybody needs it.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Stormwind, Kafkonia, and pathfinderq* Let me know if there is anything else your characters will be doing during the day while Jarrith (and Ireena) are gathering information and Janis/Daellin are out on the chase. Don't want to leave you folks behind if you have (dastardly) plans.




Perriwimple is anything but dastardly.  He will mostly be helping wherever needed, and trying to stay out of his uncle's way.


----------



## stonegod

I edited my post to fast forward the questioning of the little girl a bit.


----------



## stonegod

Now that everyone is back together, I'll give folks some time to share info, etc., before moving on to the next day. Let me know IC or OCC if you want me to spearhead things sooner.

In addition, though I have a general idea, let me know if you folks have any specific plans besides:
- *Janis:* Working on calling an animal companion (please let me know which one, and recall you are in the Karrnathi/Mrror region)
- *Jarrith/Ashlyn/Perriwmiple/Tessa:* Help deal with the dead of Barovia, either through burial, cremation, or services
- *Daellin:* Nothing that I know of. Let me know. Daellin hasn't gotten a lot of face time, and I don't want anyone left out.


----------



## stonegod

I reported the spam in our thread. Hopefully it'll be gone soon.

Edit: Looks like it has been removed.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> In addition, though I have a general idea, let me know if you folks have any specific plans besides:
> - *Janis:* Working on calling an animal companion (please let me know which one, and recall you are in the Karrnathi/Mrror region)



Janis will be going for a Black Bear, since she's not quite of a level to grab one of those famous Barovian Tigers yet.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn is going to be spending the time organising and assisting with the cremation, and the burial (Ireena's father), although she is more than happy for Tessa to perform the actual services.

Also in the evening, she is going to sort through all the gear that was recovered/obtained from the church encounter (and everything else).



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Treasure*
> Silver leaf charm: Jarrith
> Papers for one 'Viktor Litmunova': Jarrith
> Danovich's Journal: Jarrith
> Arcane Fragment: Jarrith
> Gold Chalice
> 2 Silver Bells
> 3 Potions (_cure light_)
> Magical greatsword
> Half-Plate Armor
> 2 scrolls of _cure light_
> Scroll of _lesser restoration_
> Danovich's magical heavy shield
> Danovich's magical full plate




@stonegod: Does Danovich's armor and shield have any markings or insignia on it? If so can Ashlyn get the artisan(s) with the caravan to remove such insignia and add markings or insignia to the host as she now carries on her own armor? (If it costs, then she will be happy to pay any reasonable fee).
Also which stuff once belonged to her companions (Ashlyn will want that such gear be eventually returned to the lightbringers or to the families of the deceased, although I do not see her having any problems with the gear being used in a good cause  )

@All: I would like to suggest that Ashlyn takes Danovich's armor and shield (assuming she can have appropriate markings inscribed on it). I would also suggest the following distribution (if everyone agrees):



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Treasure*
> Danovich's Journal: Jarrith
> Arcane Fragment: Jarrith
> Gold Chalice
> 2 Silver Bells
> 3 Potions (_cure light_): Perriwimple x2, Jarrith x1
> Magical greatsword: Perriwimple (if he wants it)
> Half-Plate Armor
> 2 scrolls of _cure light_: Janis x1, Tessa x1
> Scroll of _lesser restoration_: Tessa x1
> Danovich's magical heavy shield: Ashlyn
> Danovich's magical full plate: Ashlyn
> 
> Ashlyn will of course be willing to let her armor be used in a good cause (although she would naturally prefer if you were a member of the lightbringers):
> 
> Ashlyn's masterwork heavy shield
> Ashlyn's magical +1 half plate: Tessa (if she wants it)


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm okay with it.


----------



## stonegod

The arcane fragment is currently in the possession of the Emerald Claw.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Does Danovich's armor and shield have any markings or insignia on it? If so can Ashlyn get the artisan(s) with the caravan to remove such insignia and add markings or insignia to the host as she now carries on her own armor? (If it costs, then she will be happy to pay any reasonable fee).
> Also which stuff once belonged to her companions (Ashlyn will want that such gear be eventually returned to the lightbringers or to the families of the deceased, although I do not see her having any problems with the gear being used in a good cause  )



It is decorated with symbols of ravens for the most part, in accordance with his original faith.

FYI: If you folks want to finally divvy up Selase's gear, this be the time. Otherwise, the Caravan will take claim to it ("Times of Hardship", blah, blah).


----------



## DEFCON 1

I believe at one point James had mentioned that Janis wanted to protect all her stuff and send it back to her family I believe (or something to that effect).  But if the Caravan is going to try and lay claim to it, it might be better for us to divy it up and hold onto it... then give it back to the family once we leave Barovia and return to civilization.  AKA: after the game is done.

The list of her main equipment is:

+1 banded mail				1400gp	35lb
+1 dagger*				2302gp	1lb
Heward's Handy Haversack*		2000gp	5lb
Hand of the Mage*			900gp	2lb
Elixir of Swimming			250gp
Elixir of Vision			250gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st) 50 charges		750gp

Scroll of Comprehend Languages (1st)	25gp
	  Endure Elements		25gp

Scroll of Lesser Restoration (3rd)	150gp
	  Augury			200gp
	  Gentle Repose			150gp
	  Zone of Truth			150gp

Scroll of Healing Lorecall (3rd)	150gp
	  Divine Insight		150gp
	  Dark Way			150gp

Scroll of Find Traps (6th)		300gp
	  Spiritual Weapon		300gp
	  Water Breathing		450gp

Scroll of Remove Disease (5th) 		375gp
	  Invisibility Purge		375gp
	  Locate Object			375gp
	  Remove Curse			375gp

Masterwork cold iron heavy mace		324gp	8lb
Mithril shirt*				1100gp	10lb
Masterwork heavy wooden shield		157gp	10lb

Masterwork light crossbow		335gp	4lb
	Crossbow bolts (10)		1gp	1lb
	Silvered crossbow bolts (10)	3gp	1lb

Of these items... not many are ones that would be a signifcant upgrade over what most of us already have I don't think.  Speaking personally... the only items that Jarrith might want is the wand of cure light wounds (always good to have another one of those at hand), and the handy haversack (but even that isn't really necessary).  The rest of the stuff does him no good for the most part.  He could take a scroll or two as needed, but I have no problem if Tessa, Janis, Daellin or Ashlyn want to hold onto them (the other divine casters).


----------



## Stormwind

Ok, here is the full list of equipment (If anyone wants something, let me know and I'll mark in down)


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Treasure*
> Danovich's Journal: Jarrith
> Arcane Fragment: Taken by the Emerald claw agent
> Gold Chalice
> 2 Silver Bells
> Half-Plate Armor
> Danovich's magical heavy shield: Ashlyn
> Danovich's magical full plate: Ashlyn
> Magical greatsword: Perriwimple (if he wants it)
> 3 Potions (_cure light_): Perriwimple x2, Jarrith x1
> 2 scrolls of _cure light_: Janis x1, Tessa x1
> Scroll of _lesser restoration_: Tessa x1
> 
> *Ashlyn's gear:*
> Ashlyn's masterwork heavy shield
> Ashlyn's magical +1 half plate: Tessa (if she wants it)
> 
> *Selase's gear:*
> Heward's Handy Haversack: (for storing group gear - Ashlyn can carry if no-one else wants to)
> Hand of the Mage
> Elixir of Swimming
> Elixir of Vision
> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace
> +1 dagger
> Masterwork light crossbow
> Crossbow bolts (10): Tessa (if she wants them)
> Silvered crossbow bolts (10): Tessa (if she wants them)
> +1 banded mail
> Mithril shirt
> Masterwork heavy wooden shield
> Scroll of Remove Disease (5th), Invisibility Purge, Locate Object, Remove Curse
> Scroll of Find Traps (6th), Spiritual Weapon, Water Breathing
> Scroll of Healing Lorecall (3rd), Divine Insight, Dark Way
> Scroll of Lesser Restoration (3rd), Augury, Gentle Repose, Zone of Truth
> Scroll of Comprehend Languages (1st), Endure Elements
> Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st) 50 charges: Jarrith, Janis or Tessa


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> It is decorated with symbols of ravens for the most part, in accordance with his original faith.




Hmmm ... I think Ashlyn would like and respect that. Very well, if no-one objects she will take Danovich's shield and armor.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... I think Ashlyn would like and respect that. Very well, if no-one objects she will take Danovich's shield and armor.



As it is full plate, it will still cost 500gp to get it resized to her (every full-plate is a custom job).


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> As it is full plate, it will still cost 500gp to get it resized to her (every full-plate is a custom job).



 Now Ashlyn just needs to figure out how to pay for it ... what sort of deal could she get for her half-plate with the artisan(s) of the caravan?


----------



## DEFCON 1

What's the possibility/probability of the caravan artificers having items with them that they'd give to the party on exchange?  We have a lot of items in our posession that none of us would want to use... and rather than just sit on them, we could use them to barter for other magical items that the caravan might have or perhaps even the village itself.

The chalice, the bells, the standard half-plate, the masterwork shield, crossbow and cold iron mace, the magical banded mail etc... all of those could be given to trade for other items that might be available.  If that's doable, we should count up what we'd be willing to part with, see what we could get for them either in cash or exchange, then see what is available for us to buy/trade ourselves.  Once we have a total amount that gets divied up amongst the party, that might be a method of Ashlyn getting her 500gp possibly.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The chalice, the bells, the standard half-plate, the masterwork shield, crossbow and cold iron mace, the magical banded mail etc... all of those could be given to trade for other items that might be available.  If that's doable, we should count up what we'd be willing to part with, see what we could get for them either in cash or exchange, then see what is available for us to buy/trade ourselves.  Once we have a total amount that gets divvied up amongst the party, that might be a method of Ashlyn getting her 500gp possibly.



Perriwimple knows that the village is really too small to really get anything in, though his uncle can order something things---but at a huge markup. You'd have to ask him.

As for the Caravan: Its down to three artificers/magewrights now. There is a limited stock of supplies, so it depends on what was requested. I'd have to think on the specifics, but the caravan was stocked for research efforts with some need for protection, so more common items are available than obscure ones. Of course, many things could be made, though it would take time.

Once you know what you are willing to part with, I can tell you what you can get for it.


----------



## Stormwind

I have made a new list and I think that we should sell everything that is marked in red, and for everything that is marked in orange we should decide if anyone wants to use it.
Then 'after the campaign' we can send the money to the appropriate people/places. IC Ashlyn already has IOU's from at least Khensu and Jarrith for their membership fee for the Lightbringers (Of course this isn't marked on her character sheet since it's not money that she would/could use).

Also if anyone wants to sell anything they currently have, now would be the time.

(Note: if anyone wants to suggest otherwise then please say so ... I've just tried to keep the different characters area's of expertise in mind but you guys know your characters better than I do.):


> *Distribution of equipment*
> 
> *Ashlyn:*
> Danovich's magical heavy shield
> Danovich's magical full plate
> Heward's Handy Haversack: (for storing group gear)
> 
> *Jarrith:*
> Danovich's Journal
> 1 Potion (_cure light_)
> Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st) 50 charges
> 
> *Janis:*
> Scroll of _cure light_
> 
> *Perriwimple:*
> 2 Potion (_cure light_)
> 
> *Daellin:*
> ...
> 
> *Tessa:*
> Crossbow bolts (10)
> Silvered crossbow bolts (10)
> Scroll of _Cure Light_
> Scroll of _Remove Disease (5th), Invisibility Purge, Locate Object, Remove Curse_
> Scroll of _Find Traps (6th), Spiritual Weapon, Water Breathing_
> Scroll of _Healing Lorecall (3rd), Divine Insight, Dark Way_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration (3rd), Augury, Gentle Repose, Zone of Truth_
> Scroll of _Comprehend Languages (1st), Endure Elements_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration_
> 
> *To sell (Group treasure + Selase):*
> Gold Chalice
> 2 Silver Bells
> Half-Plate Armor
> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace
> Masterwork light crossbow
> +1 banded mail
> Mithril shirt
> Masterwork heavy wooden shield
> 
> *Maybe sell (Group treasure + Selase):*
> Magical greatsword: Perriwimple or Daellin (if either of them wants it)
> Hand of the Mage: ???
> Elixir of Swimming: ???
> Elixir of Vision: ???
> +1 dagger: ??? (Good secondary weapon for someone ... )
> 
> *To sell (Ashlyn):*
> Ashlyn's masterwork heavy shield
> 
> *Maybe sell (Ashlyn):*
> Ashlyn's magical +1 half plate: Tessa (if she wants it)




If everyone can comment on what they want, or if they think that something should go to someone else. Also please comment especially on the stuff marked in Orange.


@stonegod: Ashlyn is willing to help with or do the bartering and will haggle as well as she can to get a good price once the group has decided on what to sell. (Diplomacy: 1d20 +10)
Note: If possible, it would be best if Marot were to do the haggling (since he was part of the original expedition) and for Ashlyn to help him, but if he's up the road with Khensu, then I guess Ashlyn can manage by herself too


----------



## James Heard

I really have nothing to add. Janis is out for a day (when I assume you guys are selling stuff). Anyways, I just wanted to pop in and say something in case someone got the crazy idea that just because I'm quiet it means I'm not around.


----------



## stonegod

I'll most likely update Tuesday w/ the next day's activity. 

*drothgery* I still have no notion of what Daellin wants to do w/ his down time. As the only one w/ Track, he could try searching the forest for clues of the Claw. Or he could help w/ the burials, or do something else.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll most likely update Tuesday w/ the next day's activity.
> 
> *drothgery* I still have no notion of what Daellin wants to do w/ his down time. As the only one w/ Track, he could try searching the forest for clues of the Claw. Or he could help w/ the burials, or do something else.




... mostly because I didn't have a good idea. But he probably should check the forest for tracks.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I think we should sell as many of the red items as we can, with the exception of perhaps the cold iron mace (this might be useful should we face fey creatures).  The +1 dagger should go to Daellin so that he has a magical melee weapon.

As far as items for purchase, I think the following items might be very useful (as well as more likely to be available:

Wands of:
Cure Moderate, Serious or Critical Wounds
Lesser Restoration or Restoration
Remove Disease or Remove Poison

Make anyone's main weapons magical if they aren't already
Adding _Ghost Touch_ to anyone's main magical weapon

Chime of Opening


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa is perfectly willing to take custody of the scrolls if none of the other clerical casters want them.  She'll pass on Ashlyn's +1 half-plate- it is a bit too heavy for her.  Also, as mentioned in the IC thread, she can take asingle casting of Identify as her second level domain spell, if anyone wants something checked out.  Speak up now so I can make the appropriate change to her spell list...


----------



## drothgery

I'd actually suggest Daellin hold on to the cure scrolls; he can use them, and is unlikely to have the spells prepared.


----------



## Stormwind

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Tessa is perfectly willing to take custody of the scrolls if none of the other clerical casters want them.  She'll pass on Ashlyn's +1 half-plate- it is a bit too heavy for her.  Also, as mentioned in the IC thread, she can take asingle casting of Identify as her second level domain spell, if anyone wants something checked out.  Speak up now so I can make the appropriate change to her spell list...



 Ashlyn would really like to know exactly what enhancements are on Danovich's armor and shield are so chalk her up for two Identify's ... 

Edit: We would need to identify the magical greatsword too.


----------



## Stormwind

I have incorporated the suggestions in the above posts in the revised list below:


> *Distribution of equipment*
> 
> *Ashlyn:*
> Danovich's magical heavy shield
> Danovich's magical full plate
> Heward's Handy Haversack: (for storing group gear)
> 
> *Jarrith:*
> Danovich's Journal
> 1 Potion (_cure light_)
> Wand of _Cure Light Wounds_ (1st) 50 charges
> 
> *Janis:*
> ...
> 
> *Perriwimple:*
> 2 Potion (_cure light_)
> 
> *Daellin:*
> +1 dagger
> Scroll of _cure light_ x2
> Elixir of Vision
> 
> *Tessa:*
> Crossbow bolts (10)
> Silvered crossbow bolts (10)
> Scroll of _Remove Disease (5th), Invisibility Purge, Locate Object, Remove Curse_
> Scroll of _Find Traps (6th), Spiritual Weapon, Water Breathing_
> Scroll of _Healing Lorecall (3rd), Divine Insight, Dark Way_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration (3rd), Augury, Gentle Repose, Zone of Truth_
> Scroll of _Comprehend Languages (1st), Endure Elements_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration_
> 
> *To sell (Group treasure + Selase):*
> Gold Chalice
> 2 Silver Bells
> Half-Plate Armor
> Masterwork light crossbow
> +1 banded mail
> Mithril shirt
> Masterwork heavy wooden shield
> Hand of the Mage
> Elixir of Swimming
> 
> *Undecided (Group treasure + Selase):*
> Magical greatsword: Perriwimple or Daellin
> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace: Perriwimple or Ashlyn (or perhaps Jarrith)
> 
> *To sell (Ashlyn):*
> Ashlyn's masterwork heavy shield
> Ashlyn's magical +1 half plate




@Perriwimple & Daellin: Do either of you want to take the greatsword?
@Perriwimple & Jarrith: Do either of you want to take the mace?

@All: If there is something that you wish to spend money on (or try to spend money on), then now would be a good time to say something so that stonegod can tell us if it is available (and for how much).

I have collated a list of items that the group might be interested in (including DEFCON's suggestions). However I think that even if they are available, the wands of Cure serious, Cure critical, restoration, remove disease and neutralise poison will be well out of our price range.
I would note that a wand of silence might well be useful if we come across any other casters, especially considering that the most deaths we have suffered as a group happened in a single encounter because of a single spell.


> *Items of interest (for possible purchase):*
> Wand of _Cure Light Wounds_
> Wand of _Cure Moderate Wounds_
> Wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_
> Wand of _Cure Critical Wounds_
> Wand of _Lesser Restoration_
> Wand of _Restoration_
> Wand of _Remove Disease_
> Wand of _Neutralise Poison_
> Wand of _Silence_
> Chime of Opening
> Cloak of resistance +1 (or higher)
> Enchant Jarrith's MW rapier to a +1 weapon
> Enchant Daellin's MW quarterstaff to a +1 weapon
> Enchanting weapon with 'ghost touch' ability
> Pearl of power, 1st-level spell (for Janis/Tessa)
> Eyes of the eagle (for Daellin)


----------



## James Heard

I assume we've got some rough idea of what our loot/share will be, barring some magnificent overhead for selling stuff to our dear friends and able comrades in the caravan (some of which we've no doubt known from birth, saved their lives, rescued their sisters from horrible travesties, and gotten teary-drunk with, and who are all probably thick with extra gold and souls of generosity)?


----------



## DEFCON 1

My MW rapier is actually already being enhanced to a +1 because of an exchange of a magical item I purchased originally that actually can not be used in the manner I intended.

As far as the mace is concerned... Jarrith can hold onto it if needed... but we may want to see how much we would get for it and if that amount might be used better elsewhere on another purchase.

I think our next step right now is to see how many of our red items can be/will be bought or exchanged by the caravan or folks in town, and how much gold or tradeable items we'd get for them.  After all, if there's nothing of note to pick up or purchase, then there's no reason to bother "selling" things, as the gold would just burn holes in our pockets while we were "in-game".


----------



## James Heard

Feh. If there aren't any magical baubles available then we buy the town...once we kill everything dangerous around here the land values will SKYROCKET.


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @Perriwimple & Daellin: Do either of you want to take the greatsword?




Nope; slinging a greatsword and a bow on Daellin's back would be kind of ackward, and if he's carrying a non-dagger melee weapon at all, it'd be a bludgeoning weapon.


----------



## Kafkonia

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I@Perriwimple & Daellin: Do either of you want to take the greatsword?
> @Perriwimple & Jarrith: Do either of you want to take the mace?




Perriwimple will take the mace, but I don't think the greatsword is in character for him.


----------



## DEFCON 1

James Heard said:
			
		

> Feh. If there aren't any magical baubles available then we buy the town...once we kill everything dangerous around here the land values will SKYROCKET.



Heh heh... yeah, once House Cannith gets around to building that lightning rail track up and over the mountains and into the valley...


----------



## James Heard

You doubt, but it's already got a quaint, picturesque castle overlooking the valley, a climate that seems like it would be great for growin' stuff, and if I understand it correctly it's right between the dwarves and the Karns - so SOMEONE will almost HAVE to occupy the territory and put someone here if only to keep the other guys from grabbing it.

Heh...Janis, the druid into real estate


----------



## pathfinderq1

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn would really like to know exactly what enhancements are on Danovich's armor and shield are so chalk her up for two Identify's ...
> 
> Edit: We would need to identify the magical greatsword too.




Since it is a Domain spell, Tessa can only prepare it once a day- she is willing to do so for a few days in a row.  If you want, she will start with her first spell in the morning, and work her way through the list- armor, shield, sword.

At this point, Tessa doesn't need to make any further purchases, but she'll offer some of her remaining cash if anyone else wants a specific item.


----------



## stonegod

Okay, here is what you can get "credit" for at the caravan:
    * Gold Chalice (700)
    * 2 Silver Bells (100)
    * Half-Plate Armor (300)
    * Masterwork light crossbow (167)
    * +1 banded mail (625)
    * Mithril shirt (550)
    * Masterwork heavy wooden shield (78)
    * Hand of the Mage (450)
    * Elixir of Swimming (125)

    * Magical greatsword: Perriwimple or Daellin (4000)

    * Ashlyn's masterwork heavy shield (78)
    * Ashlyn's magical +1 half plate (800)

Ashlyn will have a net 378gp credit after getting the full plate worked on.

The caravan can provide you with scrolls of 1-2 level spells without too much difficulty, and get make some 3rd level spells in a few days. They have a wand of cure light wounds available (750gp); a single wand of second level spells could be crafted in about 3 days for 4500gp. Cloaks of resistance +1 could be made in about a day, but they could probably only do two of those, or they could enchant any two weapons to +1 in the same amount of time.  They do not have the other items available at this time, though some could be made if more raw materials could be found (which would be difficult).

Anyone who is at the funerals can speak at them if they want.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Man... I hate leaving a +2 greatsword just sitting around, but the closest we had to someone being able to use it was Khensu and his greataxe.  That exchange could have happened easily.  Now... it's either convince Perriwimple to take up swordfighting, or Ashlyn to put down her shield... neither of which I expect to happen.  Damn shame!


----------



## DEFCON 1

[sblock=stonegod] Are the Taint rules that are listed in the Hypertext SRD (that come from Unearthed Arcana) pretty much the same Taint rules in Heroes of Horror?  Just want to make sure I'm understanding the correct rules and how I should be playing the character.

When you said I had a 50/50 chance of panicking or charging someone if surprised due to my paranoia... did you mean that I automatically do one of the two (and there was a 50% chance of either happening)... or that there was a 50% chance of me acting irrational in any situation (and either panicking or charging if I did), and 50% chance of me being able to control myself and act rationally?

If given the choice, I think it makes more sense for Jarrith to jump into frays rather than avoiding them... as he's always been a "act first, ask questions later kind of guy".  So in situations where his taint takes over, he'll irrationally go after people/things he find desperately evil and try to destroy them.  He almost does that right now anyway... but this might just send him a little further over the edge.   [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=DEFCON]







			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Are the Taint rules that are listed in the Hypertext SRD (that come from Unearthed Arcana) pretty much the same Taint rules in Heroes of Horror?  Just want to make sure I'm understanding the correct rules and how I should be playing the character.



They were the inspiration, but they are quite different. Taint here comes from supernatural evil and madness, and it has stronger debilitating effects as you get more of it. The cleansing rules and protection rules are similar, but not the same.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When you said I had a 50/50 chance of panicking or charging someone if surprised due to my paranoia... did you mean that I automatically do one of the two (and there was a 50% chance of either happening)... or that there was a 50% chance of me acting irrational in any situation (and either panicking or charging if I did), and 50% chance of me being able to control myself and act rationally?



RAW, "If you are surprised in an encounter, you have an equal chance for running away or charging your foe as your first action." So, *only if you are surprised* (not if you surprise) you have a 50/50 chance of either fleeing the first round of combat or charging. After that, its up to you as normal. You always act irrational now.  So it should taint (pun intended) Jarrith's actions. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

I'll give *Stormwind, pathfinderq,* and *Kaf* a bit to respond if they wish before heading on to the next day.


----------



## Stormwind

Okay, the stuff that we can sell will give us 3095gp. If we sell the greatsword too, that would give an additional 4000gp.
Ashlyn has 378gp credit which is also available for the group to spend.

To rephrase stonegod the stuff we can get for it is:

scrolls of 1st level spells
scrolls of 2nd level spells
scrolls of 3rd level spells
wand of cure light wounds (available; 750gp)
wand of 2nd level spell (3 days; 4500gp)
cloak of resistance +1 (1 day; ?gp) *
+1 enchant weapon (1 day; ?gp) *
* only 2 of these (combined)

I would suggest that we buy the additional "wand of cure light wounds" (750gp) for Tessa to carry, and have two "cloaks of resistance +1" made. 
Regarding the greatsword, we can either hang on to it (in case we have further deaths and need reinforcements), or we can sell it and perhaps buy a wand of some second level spell.

------
@stonegod: When will the modifications to the armor be done?


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* None of it looks particularly appealing to me, but it's not as if we can shop elsewhere or save it. Maybe we can trade it for hirelings to beat the woods ahead of us and scream loudly when monsters show up.


----------



## Stormwind

Just for completeness, here is the distribution of equipment to the group, inclusive of all recent suggestions.


> *Distribution of equipment*
> 
> *Ashlyn:*
> Danovich's magical heavy shield +1
> Danovich's magical full plate +1
> Heward's Handy Haversack: (for storing group gear)
> 
> *Jarrith:*
> Danovich's Journal
> 1 Potion (_cure light_)
> Wand of _Cure Light Wounds_ (1st) 50 charges
> 
> *Janis:*
> ...
> 
> *Perriwimple:*
> 2 Potion (_cure light_)
> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace
> 
> *Daellin:*
> +1 dagger
> Scroll of _cure light_ x2
> Elixir of Vision
> 
> *Tessa:*
> Crossbow bolts (10)
> Silvered crossbow bolts (10)
> Scroll of _Remove Disease (5th), Invisibility Purge, Locate Object, Remove Curse_
> Scroll of _Find Traps (6th), Spiritual Weapon, Water Breathing_
> Scroll of _Healing Lorecall (3rd), Divine Insight, Dark Way_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration (3rd), Augury, Gentle Repose, Zone of Truth_
> Scroll of _Comprehend Languages (1st), Endure Elements_
> Scroll of _Lesser Restoration_
> 
> *Group gear:*
> Magical greatsword +2


----------



## Stormwind

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug* None of it looks particularly appealing to me, but it's not as if we can shop elsewhere or save it. Maybe we can trade it for hirelings to beat the woods ahead of us and scream loudly when monsters show up.



 Now there's an idea ... how to hunt, find a nice spot and hire some townsfolk as beaters, then wait and see what comes out of the woods


----------



## James Heard

We could buy pikes for all the townspeople and spend some time teaching them to march in formation? Vampire Slayer Brigades. Yeehaw.


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> We could buy pikes for all the townspeople and spend some time teaching them to march in formation? Vampire Slayer Brigades. Yeehaw.




Eh. That only works when they're teenage girls with superpowers.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Now there's an idea ... how to hunt, find a nice spot and hire some townsfolk as beaters, then wait and see what comes out of the woods




Now that's not a very palidan-esque plan...


----------



## DEFCON 1

Apologies all around, but I am going on vacation tomorrow morning and won't be back online until Monday the 9th.  Please feel free to NPC Jarrith when I'm gone.  He has no further opinion which of the three places the party goes first (castle, forest, or Lysaga Hill).  He'll be right there wherever the group goes.

Thanx all!  See you in a few!


----------



## stonegod

*drothgery* Daellin have any plans regarding tracking/wolves/etc.?


----------



## James Heard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Eh. That only works when they're teenage girls with superpowers.



Dude, all we have to do is find enough housecats for them to kill first before we train them in PC classes.


----------



## Kafkonia

James Heard said:
			
		

> Dude, all we have to do is find enough housecats for them to kill first before we train them in PC classes.




That's too dangerous; we'd have a 50% mortality rate. What we need is ant hills and boiling water.


----------



## stonegod

Lead... lead! Really small rocks?

work's been slagging me again (big proposal season), and w/ the 4th tomorrow, unlikely to have a huge update until Thurs.


----------



## stonegod

While we wait for folks to post/get back from US Independance breaks, a couple of things:

- *drothgery* What are Daellin's intentions in the woods now after my last post?
- *All* Once I have a good idea on your plans (when you flush them out in the Inn), I'll move forward. Things I can see y'all doing (so you do not feel lost ):
* Attempting to find the Claw agents (currently heading deeper into the forest?)
* Deal with the witches (who have a rite a 4 nights from now; may wish to visit earlier?)
* Visit the Castle once (Ashlyn's vigil, see who/what is there [mysterious noble?], Tome of Strahd)
* Help around town more
* Track down odd fey in forest
* Something other?
- *All* Please update your sheet with any new items. Once we begin the trek, anything not on your sheet is not on your PC ('cuz I have a bad memory )

Thanks!


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn's sheet updated. 

Ashlyn has also taken the 'group gear' (the haversack and the greatsword). Stonegod, I have marked on Ashlyn's sheet a note of credit from the caravan for her, and a separate one for the group. I hope this is ok (if not, I can always remove it  ).

*All*: If anyone wants to buy anything with the group money, please just say so and Ashlyn will mark off the appropriate amount from the group note of credit. (Basically I'm volunteering to keep track of the group finances and group gear ... i.e. what we do with the treasure)


----------



## DEFCON 1

I updated my sheet with both the exchanged items he's getting the next day (+1 rapier, wand of Shield of Faith) as well as the treaure received (wand of CLW, potion of CLW, Danovich's journal).  I also did some changes to my spell list as well as edited my attack stats to account for the second magical rapier.


----------



## stonegod

I'll be moving the thread forward in a little bit. Just wanted to know if Daellin had anything he wanted to report or not (as he is the only one who has seen the wolves to date).


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Yup, its a Brown Bear, not a Black. Its treated as Druid level -7, so strictly its a Lvl 0 equivalent animal companion, but we'll round that up to 1 for now. Merry Barovian Christmas. ]



Nice. Congrats Janis, ... now why are all the alarm bells in my brain ringing warnings that we might *NEED* the additional muscle provided by Janis's new friend in the near future ... must be the ravenloft atmosphere 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> [Please finalize plans. And if anyone wants to share or act folks to share info that they have, go ahead.]



Ashlyn is set ... she still would prefer to hunt the undead but she can wait  .... and she is happy just doing something


----------



## stonegod

I have a large proposal due tomorrow, so don't expect updates from my end until Tues night. Gives you time to do any additional planning.


----------



## drothgery

I probably should have done this sooner, but I think I'm going to bow out of this game; I haven't really been able to create much of a character for Daellin, and I'm just not doing enough with him to keep him as an active character.


----------



## DEFCON 1

That's a shame drothgery... it's always good to play with you.  Hopefully this doesn't mean you're dropping Khalia too (he says selfishly).

Although I will say that in pretty much all cases... your character is what you make of it.  If you don't think Daellin has much to do... best way to rectify that is for you to have him just _do_ stuff... any stuff... even if it's not directly related to the moment at hand.  This is why for me every post I make includes a bunch of dialogue and actions.  Cause it's something for me, DEFCON 1 (the out-of-game player) to have fun with and do... and it's a way to keep Jarrith Bronns (the in-game character) directly active in the game at hand.

I could just as easily make a bunch of my posts nothing but one-liners saying "Jarrith follows along" or something... but where's the fun in that?  I don't do myself or stonegod any favors by not writing anything.  Unlike tabletop gaming, Play-by-Post roleplaying is almost entirely about creative writing.  Combat and dice rolling is a very distant second.  And if you don't take the time every once in a while to go hog-wild and just have fun and write out a three or four paragraph post detailing your character's internal mindset, feelings and opinions... I can certainly see how you'd get bored and want to quit.

So basically what I'm saying drothgery... before deciding to quit the game entirely... give yourself a final three or four paragraph post right now with Daellin sitting on his horse and just talk about how he's feeling or what his thoughts are.  You might find some new things inside the character that will spark further ideas for how he can continue and still be enjoyable to you, and even more importantly... stonegod might find something within it that he can use to drop in new bits of stuff for you to do.


----------



## James Heard

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I could just as easily make a bunch of my posts nothing but one-liners saying "Jarrith follows along" or something... but where's the fun in that?  I don't do myself or stonegod any favors by not writing anything.  Unlike tabletop gaming, Play-by-Post roleplaying is almost entirely about creative writing.  Combat and dice rolling is a very distant second.  And if you don't take the time every once in a while to go hog-wild and just have fun and write out a three or four paragraph post detailing your character's internal mindset, feelings and opinions... I can certainly see how you'd get bored and want to quit.



I'll second this notion, but on the other hand I know what it's like to simply come to a point where a particular character isn't very fun anymore. Maybe you could come up with a new one, or try to rethink the character to where he has one of those curious fiction personality adjustments.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> That's a shame drothgery... it's always good to play with you.  Hopefully this doesn't mean you're dropping Khalia too (he says selfishly).




No, I'm not dropping Khalia. The biggest reason why I'm dropping Daellin is that I managed to get involved with four games at once (running one and playing three), and I find that I'm paying a lot less attention to him than to Khalia and Serrana (my scoundrel/Jedi in Karl Green's SW Saga Edition/KotOR era game).


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> No, I'm not dropping Khalia. The biggest reason why I'm dropping Daellin is that I managed to get involved with four games at once (running one and playing three), and I find that I'm paying a lot less attention to him than to Khalia and Serrana (my scoundrel/Jedi in Karl Green's SW Saga Edition/KotOR era game).



I totally understand and appreciate the heads up. I'll see you around the boards. Any particular requests for Daellin's future?

For all: If you feel your character is not getting enough "attention," do let me know. I can only work w/ what I'm given in some sense, but I do try to provide hooks for everyone.


----------



## stonegod

I will NPC Daellin for the short term. Unless anyone objects, I will most likely write him out (like Khensu and Marot) after this venture. If someone thinks you are underpowered, let me know and I'll think of what I can do.


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind, Kafkonia, pathfinderq1* Please check in; I'm waiting on your characters before moving the thread.


----------



## Stormwind

@All: My apologies for my slow posting of late, I have been completely innundated at work and haven't been able to give this thread the time it deserves. Fortunately with various deadlines now past, the situation should improve noticeably.


----------



## stonegod

*James* Is Janis staying above or going down then?


----------



## James Heard

I was really thinking that I'd wait to see if anything jumped out and ate everyone when they got down there, and then make up my mind.


----------



## stonegod

*James* Summoning is a full round action, so the crocs will not appear until round 1 (and Janis will have a standard action afterwards).


----------



## James Heard

Right.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Just to help keep things up to date here is the current status of everyone just before the current battle (for the first post in the RG):

*Current Status:*
Jarrith: 31/31 hp, 5/5 turns, 8/8 AP
Janis: 40/40 hp, 2/2 wild shapes, 11/11 AP
Ashlyn: 49/49 hp, 2/2 smites, 7/7 turns, 24/24 lay on hands, 5/8 AP
Tessaryl: 35/35, 4/4 turns, 8/8 AP
Perriwimple: 55/55, 8/8 AP​

@stonegod: What shall we do with the group gear that was assigned to Daellin? He didn't mark it on his sheet. Should I just list it with the group gear that Ashlyn is carrying or do we assume that Daellin has it?


> *Daellin:*
> +1 dagger
> Scroll of _cure light_ x2
> Elixir of Vision





@Kafkonia: You should have the following group gear on your character sheet:


> *Perriwimple:*
> 2 Potion (_cure light_)
> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace


----------



## pathfinderq1

Okay, I'm back from a horrible moving experience.  I certainly didn't expect to be off-line for nearly this long, and I apologize- I'm trying to get caught up now, and I'll have Tessa's action up as soon as I can.


----------



## Stormwind

@pathfinderq1: If Tessa wants to share her knowledge of these creatures, i.e. that they are fiendish, Ashlyn would love a chance to use her smite on them. At the moment I can't justify it for her IC as she can't detect if they are evil (she has detect undead and *not* detect evil), but if Tessa would mention the fact, then Ashlyn will switch from the defensive to a fully offensive smite attack


----------



## stonegod

Just a note: Being entangled does not mean you cannot move (as Ashlyn demonstrated)---you just move at half-speed and cannot run/charge.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: At the end of round 1, Jarrith had 15/31 hp. In round 2 the unharmed creature hit him for another 9 hp, however in the summary you still have Jarrith marked as 15/31 hp. Have I missed something or is Jarrith down to 7hp?

@All: sometimes I wish I wasn't so observant 

@Healers: Heal Jarrith!!!


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Have I missed something or is Jarrith down to 7hp?



Yes, you did. 15-9=6 hp. 

Fixed.


----------



## stonegod

Kaf's retiring from the board for personal reasons, so we are down to 4 players currently (paladin, rogue/cleric, druid/wizard, cleric). I'm a little burned out on recruiting right now, but I'll entertain the notion depending on folks POV.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well, I guess it comes down to one of two things...

1) Are the current Encounter Levels we will be facing able to be dealt with by just our four characters, and if not can they be adjusted so they can?

or

2) If our group needed to be 5-8 characters strong to be effective, should those of us who are willing play two characters at once?  I know I had no problems playing both Jarrith and Khensu.  With Marot, Daellin, Perrwimple & Urik also hanging around, all four of us could theoretically post as two characters if we wanted/needed to.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Well, I guess it comes down to one of two things...
> 
> 1) Are the current Encounter Levels we will be facing able to be dealt with by just our four characters, and if not can they be adjusted so they can?



The adventure, like most, is designed for "four" characters. I've neither added nor subtracted anything from the encounters. The party has all the major roles accounted for (warrior, expert, healer, caster). But the encounters can be brutal at times, as you all know (so can the dice..)


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Kaf's retiring from the board for personal reasons, so we are down to 4 players currently (paladin, rogue/cleric, druid/wizard, cleric). I'm a little burned out on recruiting right now, but I'll entertain the notion depending on folks POV.



 I sympathise. I have to say that in general I've been rather surprised by the results of the recruiting ... not at all what I would have expected.




			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The adventure, like most, is designed for "four" characters. I've neither added nor subtracted anything from the encounters. The party has all the major roles accounted for (warrior, expert, healer, caster). But the encounters can be brutal at times, as you all know (so can the dice..)



Given the brutality of the encounters and the dice, my feeling is that we should at least have two tanks. That should increase party survivability, since with only four characters if the tank goes down or needs to be in two places at once, then the chance of a wipe is much greater. With two tanks, even if we lose one, the survivability of the party is much higher.
On this note, I would be happy to either have DEFCON play both Jarrith and Khensu or for someone else to play Perriwimple in addition to their own character. In fact we could even do both (just not both at the same time), alternating between Khensu and Perriwimple as necessary depending on the story.
As far as the other characters go, I'm not too fussed. I think that we should only use them if and when we need them.


@stonegod: I don't know how much it matters but I think you've missed Perriwimple's DR 1/-. If I have counted correctly that should have saved him from 2-4pts of damage (not sure what damage type the thorns damage is).


----------



## James Heard

I was thinking that perhaps if we recruited from a clean thread it might make a difference? I mean, sometimes my eye wanders past recruitment threads where there's already a few hundred messages ongoing too because of the assumption that I'm consigned myself to a lot of reading.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> I was thinking that perhaps if we recruited from a clean thread it might make a difference? I mean, sometimes my eye wanders past recruitment threads where there's already a few hundred messages ongoing too because of the assumption that I'm consigned myself to a lot of reading.



I use a new recruitment thread each time. Can't help that the game is already ongoing.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I use a new recruitment thread each time. Can't help that the game is already ongoing.



 Besides anyone seriously interested in playing will read it all anyway ... I know I did


----------



## stonegod

Just to be clear: I'm trying to shoot down folks ideas, I just trying to clarify things as folks come up with good ideas.


----------



## stonegod

Congrats to DEFCON for hitting us our 1000 post!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## stonegod

Don't want us to get too far off track, but I'll just let you all know now that it will be pretty much impossible for you to destroy that pillar right now if that is your intent. As the for the Holy Symbol, it is not there currently.


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind* Please let me know if any non-generic combat actions for Ashlyn if you aren't busy.


----------



## Stormwind

Sorry about the slow posting ... let's see what happens with this ... it's a bit of a long shot, but we can always get lucky =)


----------



## stonegod

Update on Monday Eve. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Crying out to the Sovereign's, Lady Ashlyn channels her faith to dispel the evil in front of her. A vicious wave of vertigo strikes her as she tries, almost driving her back, as the full strength of its evil slams down upon her. She knows it is too strong for her limited arts. [Turn check cannot succeed]



Heh ... I guessed as much ... but gotta try these things


----------



## stonegod

Incorporeal foes are annoying that way. I was a bit surprised Jarrith didn't try it once, as he has no other uses for Turn Undead and does direct damage, unlike Ashlyn.


----------



## stonegod

Last chance for actions for Jarrith and Ashlyn before tonight's update.


----------



## stonegod

Do let me know if you folks share your 'memories' with one another, as for now I am assuming you do not unless I see something IC.


----------



## James Heard

Ok


----------



## stonegod

*Stormwind, Tessa* No reason not to update in non-combat situations. 

I like to give all the PCs a chance to react before moving a scene forward, so even a simple "Tessa looks pensive, but does nothing." is golden for me.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I've been dithering (obviously a bit too much) over my choice of response/phrasing.  I put up something fairly open-ended.

Are we going to soldier on with the current party, or is there likely to be another recruiting call?


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I've been dithering (obviously a bit too much) over my choice of response/phrasing.  I put up something fairly open-ended.
> 
> Are we going to soldier on with the current party, or is there likely to be another recruiting call?



Haven't decided yet. I'm open to suggestions. GL had been around recently but didn't check in, so I'm going to officially declare Sir Khensu nonactive unless we find a replacement player or we decide to double up on characters (not ideal in my mind, but doable that's the vote).

Let me know your votes.


----------



## James Heard

I'd love to find replacement characters, but I can understand that we're in a weird timeline point right now. If there weren't the time pressure and it being Ravenloft I could happily see Janis supporting the group pulling out back to "civilization" for a month to gather fresh swords for the fodder - we've had really rough luck with folks from the caravan and from in town 

On the other hand, I can't even imagine how doubling up characters would work. I mean, I've got Janis down pat now but most of other PCs I think I could have handled the dialogue for are corpses. Unless we're talking about making up doubles as new characters, which would be hard too (but in a different way). 

Worse, if we doubled up then I'd feel compelled to "chat up" the other character I suppose. I already feel like sometimes I'm writing long establishing scenes out of nothing, and when I've had more than one character in PbP games that's sometimes developed into bizarre conversations between characters where I'm the only one talking. I think that's bothered people in the past, so it's something I try to watch out for. 

...Well, I try to shut up, but obviously it's not easy for me...


----------



## DEFCON 1

It doesn't matter to me either way.  As I've mentioned, I'm more than happy/capable of roleplaying Jarrith and Khensu together (as they are opposite sides of the same coin) if we want another tank in the party (which I think we definitely need).

But if we want a fifth player, then I'd recommend that whomever we get we have them pick up Khensu or Sir Urik, or the halforc caravan guard (whatever his name was again) just for ease-of-incorporation.

There are seveal players in the game I'm DMing that I'd be happy to have in our game if we just wanted to ask them straight out if they wanted to play one of our NPCs (like Autumn, jkason, Mista Collins).  I know they roleplay well and are faily consistant and on time.


----------



## Stormwind

I'm fine either way ... I think having Khensu or Ladreth (the half-orc guard) in play would be an optimal solution and I'm not really concerned with who would play them. I was quite happy with DEFCON playing both Jarrith/Khensu, and would have no problems with that.

I think having Sir Urik as an NPC associated with the group (as it has been) is a better choice.

I'm a bit wary of a getting a new player given our record in that department, however if someone (i.e. DEFCON) know an established, reliable player that is interested, then that's fine by me too.

I definitely think that if we get a new player then they should play one of the established characters or NPC's (primarily Khensu, Ladreth, or Marot).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding plans for what to do next: 

After further interrogating the prisoner, Ashlyn is going to go to bed. Depending a little on what, if anything, she learns, she will try to determine a course of action in the morning. 

I suspect that going to the castle is the next logical step.


----------



## James Heard

I think we're probably still better off stopping whatever this crone person wants to do, then after we've taken her stuff and wear her skin like a hat we can tackle the castle.

As much as I realize going to the castle sounds like a good idea, I can't shake the notion that it's a little bit like skipping ahead to the last level of the dungeon. We're barely surviving (or not) our encounters already, I can't even imagine what we're going to manage to do except cut the adventure short with tombstones for the rest of us if we're actually facing the head honcho in their home territory right now. I mean, unless the plan is to undercut it with tunneling and set the whole castle on fire during the day or something long term like that.


----------



## stonegod

Depends on want you want to do in the Castle. A quick 'in-and-out' might benefit a few side quests (activating the Symbol [once retrieved], Ashlyn's PrC, maybe find the Tome). The other dangers of the Castle are still  yet unknown---what is the claimant to the ir'Zarovich line doing, anyway?

---

I'm going to put the word out for a few replacements to a few people. I'll let you know what I get.


----------



## stonegod

New XP!

- Surprise in the Blood: 720 (Ashlyn), 630 (Thailost Six)
- The Chase/Questions Abound: 360 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 280 (Thailost Six)
- Under the Tower: 720 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 560 (Thailost Six)
- The Ecaterine Husk: 2160 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 1680 (Thailost Six)

New XP:
- Janis 26153
- Jarrith 26153
- Ashlyn 21645
- Tessa 18240

Everyone: Let me know if the numbers are right (I'm pretty sure they are).

*Stormwind* At this point, you have a choice. Don't level up Ashlyn and wait until she complete's the vigil to go in the Knight of the Raven PrC or level up as a paladin and wait until next level. Let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> New XP!
> 
> - Surprise in the Blood: 720 (Ashlyn), 630 (Thailost Six)
> - The Chase/Questions Abound: 360 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 280 (Thailost Six)
> - Under the Tower: 720 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 560 (Thailost Six)
> - The Ecaterine Husk: 2160 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 1680 (Thailost Six)
> 
> New XP:
> - Janis 26153
> - Jarrith 26153
> - Ashlyn 21645
> - Tessa 18240
> 
> Everyone: Let me know if the numbers are right (I'm pretty sure they are).
> 
> *Stormwind* At this point, you have a choice. Don't level up Ashlyn and wait until she complete's the vigil to go in the Knight of the Raven PrC or level up as a paladin and wait until next level. Let me know.




Looks fine for Tessa- let's hope we last long enough to get another helping of XP...


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Stormwind* At this point, you have a choice. Don't level up Ashlyn and wait until she complete's the vigil to go in the Knight of the Raven PrC or level up as a paladin and wait until next level. Let me know.




Numbers look fine to me. 

I'll have Ashlyn wait and do the vigil before she levels so that she can progress in the KotR PrC.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Hello All.
Stonegood as you wrote in another thread. (I lost the thread info as i crashed when i was reading and i had deleted the mail i received from enworld) i could apply for this game.

I will post a backbone here today.

-DH


----------



## stonegod

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Hello All.
> Stonegood as you wrote in another thread. (I lost the thread info as i crashed when i was reading and i had deleted the mail i received from enworld) i could apply for this game.
> 
> I will post a backbone here today.
> 
> -DH



You'll want to have a look at the actual recruitment thread and post there. Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Numbers look fine to me.
> 
> I'll have Ashlyn wait and do the vigil before she levels so that she can progress in the KotR PrC.



Coolio.


----------



## Drowned Hero

*Rutog Shifter Fighter 6*

posting at rg thread


----------



## DEFCON 1

As I haven't been really keeping track of XP... I'll go along with whatever you mentioned, stonegod.


----------



## stonegod

I've updated the Dramatis Personae post with info on Bildrath and the Green Crone. 

In addition, I'd like everyone to repost their characters in the new RG thread. Trying to consolidate currently players together. Thanks.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: the link to you posted to the new RG thread seems to be broken ... this link to the new RG thread should work though 

_Edit_: Ashlyn reposted in new RG thread


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith Bronns has been posted to the new RG.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessaryl's sheet is up in the new RG as well.


----------



## stonegod

Thanks, all. Looks like we'll have some replacements soonish. In the meantime, you folks can talk to Urik or Mateusz or what not.


----------



## stonegod

All, I'd like to welcome our two newest, one w/ and old, one w/ a new.
- *s@squ@tch* Marot the Deadly
- *ethandrew* Ladreth Dorkunan
GL set the bar pretty high on Khensu. Replacing him is going to be hard if it comes to that. DEFCON does a great job, but I don't want the rest of you all thinking I'm unbalacing things or showing favoritism. If you have an opinion one way or the other w/ DEFCON playing our hairy shifter, let me know either here or email.

As for our new folks:
- *ethandrew* Pretty much follow the guidance given in the RG. For ease of mind, note that you start with 17k--near halfway between 6th and 7th (and behind Tessa). Note, I've misspelled *Ladreth's* name several times, but this Google search should get you all the posts he was ever mentioned in.

- *s@squ@atch* Persistence pays off. Please let me know the changes you'll be making with Marot. For simplicity, assume 21k XP, just enough for 7th level. You can change the equipment *a little*, but swing it by w/ me first.

I'll get the two new characters in as soon as they are in the RG. Meanwhile, game on!


----------



## ethandrew

Again, thank you. I should hope to have this done hopefully by tomorrow night, at worst the end of the weekend, at which time I hope to be caught up on the IC. I really like what I have seen so far, the bar being set immeasurably high.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks!  I look forward to avoid being killed with the rest of the group!  

I should have the character sheet updates and finalized within the next day or so.


----------



## James Heard

I suppose that, in case it hasn't been seen, I should probably chime and point out that I posted a "spells memorized for the next boojums" version of Janis a while back and didn't say anything.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> I suppose that, in case it hasn't been seen, I should probably chime and point out that I posted a "spells memorized for the next boojums" version of Janis a while back and didn't say anything.



I tend to keep an eye on the list, so no big deal. THanks for the note, though.

Now, is someone going to talk to Urik?


----------



## James Heard

I've been waiting for someone else to start actually.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Stonegod: What is your take on Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot with respect to a Warlock's Eldritch Blast?


----------



## stonegod

mateusz is also around, of course. In any cause, thing will move forward Monday.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @Stonegod: What is your take on Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot with respect to a Warlock's Eldritch Blast?



Same as w/ any ray (which they are): They apply.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so I swapped out Persuasive and Obtain Familiar for PBS and Precise Shot, Changed Anuine to a regular animal (with tricks), added Handle Animal Skill, adjusted his other skills down 4 ranks total to bring Handle Animal to +6.  Dropped his wisdom from 12 to 10, and upped Con from 12 to 14, made the corrections in his Will and Fort saves.

I changed his Heavy Mace from +1 to MW, his MW Daggers to non-MW Silver, and added Gloves of Eldritch Admixture (MIC pg.105).  Swapped out Hideous Blow and Devil's Sight for See the Unseen and Flee the Scene.  Dropped one CLW potion (from 5 to 4) and used the spare gold he had (and some extra from the dagger conversion) to pick up one CMW potion.

I will swing by and pick up Complete Mage to see if he should go War6/ESpirit1 or War5/ESpirit2.  

I see Marot as more of a ranged blasted thar a wade into melee and knock heads in. 

Thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Thoughts?



- Feats looks fine
- *Please* include the advancement block as shown in the character sheets. Update that too. Please use the form I like (see Khenus's block at the end)
- Your invocation swap isn't balanced. You're dropping to least for a least and a lesser. Should all be least IIRC (my _complete arcane_ is absent)
- Stats fine
- Please convert the Rat's stats to use my preferred stat block (sblock'ing it is fine)
- The CL on the invocations is 5th, not 6th (Enlightened spirit does not increase CL)
- Gloves are fine

Otherwise, looking good.


----------



## stonegod

*James* What book of Daellin's are you talking about?

*All* I put links to the various Fortunes of Ravenloft to keep a more permanent memory of what she has said. Especially bene to our new players/readers.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> *James* What book of Daellin's are you talking about?
> 
> *All* I put links to the various Fortunes of Ravenloft to keep a more permanent memory of what she has said. Especially bene to our new players/readers.




That would be a mistake actually, where I thought that Daellin had Danovich's Journal.   

We can just chalk it up to Janis's classic, over-the-top attentiveness to her companions compared to strangers she meets in long-forgotten valleys in the middle of nowhere. You know, because the people who don't know you or where you come from aren't nearly as dangerous as the people from places that might have erased your homeland from the map, or might have been sent by your despicable monarch to hover over you looking for sedition.  *sigh*

I really think Janis is getting a better attitude about people in general, but I don't think Barovia is a sweet spot for correcting her paranoia overly cautious nature.


----------



## stonegod

*s@squ@tch* Just a question: Are you purposefully changing Marot's colors from Dark Orchid (the color of Khyber) to Magenta (the color of happy Khyber)? Just want to know so I can update my colors.

Let me know when you finish Marot up. Thanks.

Edit: Its Dark Orchid, not Orchid


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> *s@squ@tch* Just a question: Are you purposefully changing Marot's colors from Dark Orchid (the color of Khyber) to Magenta (the color of happy Khyber)? Just want to know so I can update my colors.
> 
> Let me know when you finish Marot up. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Its Dark Orchid, not Orchid




It wasn't on purpose -- I didn't know which color he was, so I picked one that I thought was close -- I'll update him back to Dark Orchid.


----------



## ethandrew

Just an update: I have finished the IC, I'm in the process of formulating Ladreth's background and all the fluff involved. I have the nuts and bolts all finished with and I hope to have everything posted by this evening. For the color, it's obvious he hasn't spoken yet, so do you have something picked out? I was thinking Yellow Green would work, but let me know if you've got something else in mind.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Just an update: I have finished the IC, I'm in the process of formulating Ladreth's background and all the fluff involved. I have the nuts and bolts all finished with and I hope to have everything posted by this evening. For the color, it's obvious he hasn't spoken yet, so do you have something picked out? I was thinking Yellow Green would work, but let me know if you've got something else in mind.



Yellow Green is reserved (its Madam Eva's color, for example). Dramatis Personae post has a bunch of already used colors.


----------



## stonegod

*James* I'm going to give folks a bit of time to move forward inside the Inn before brining Ireena/Janis back in. Prolly tomorrow.


----------



## James Heard

No problem. Further yanking around of Ireena can wait.


----------



## ethandrew

How does the color Pale Green seem? I have posted Ladreth Dorkunan in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> How does the color Pale Green seem? I have posted Ladreth Dorkunan in the Rogue's Gallery.



Works for me; no NPC is using it.

I'll take a look at Ladreth later tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ethandrew

Let me know if anything needs correcting/clarification.


----------



## stonegod

*pathfinderq* Feel free to ask Mateusz any followup questions before rejoining the rest.

*All* Links to the characters have been updated in the IC/OOC/RG threads, and our two newest have been added.

Still no feedback on the Khensu situation. Let me know if there are any objections.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Let me know if anything needs correcting/clarification.



Notes:
- Favored Power Attack: Took me a moment to find it. Please put a source note for Non-SRC materials and outline their ability in the section below possessions (see James/Janis for a good example)
- Please list his starting XP (17k IIRC) somewhere (after the name works)
- Skills: Skill points are off. For fighter levels, is 1 SP per level (2-1 Int); for ranger its 5 (6-1 Int). First level should be 4 SP. This affects a bunch of stuff.
- Cha should be 5 (7 from point buy, -2 from half-orc)
- Please note your augmented Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival vs. undead on the sheet (e.g., Listen +10 (+12 vs. undead)); in addition, list it as an "Atk Option" so I remember to add +2
- Just list +1 Dex to AC since the full-plate restricts it
- List all attack on separate lines (like DEFCON): Melee bastard sword two handed, bastard sword two handed vs undead, bastard sword one handed, bastard sword one handed vs undead; Ranged bow; bow w/ rapid shot
- Rapid shot won't work as long as you wear heavy armor (Ranger combat styles work only in light or no armor)
- Bastard sword damage is always 1d10, regardless of handedness. 
- A +1 bane bastard sword costs 8335 which is more than half your starting gold (13k)
- Please include the ACP in the skill description (e.g., Climb +4 (+1 in armor))
- +1 full plate is 2650gp, not 1650gp (forgot the +1 cost)
- Forgot to list your 5 potions of CLW and their cost (250gp)
- Composite Longbow +5 is 900gp (100 base + 300 mwk + 500 Str), not 970
- He has no other mundane equipment (rope, backpack, etc.)

Yes, I'm a stickler (I'm the character Judge at Living Eberron). Most, besides the skills and equipment, aren't major. Let me know when you update. Thanks!


----------



## ethandrew

I read in the OOC that you mentioned Ladreth starting at 17k, and for some reason I assumed that meant gold. So a bigger issue is not that I've spent more than half my gold on the sword, but that I've spent an additional 4.000 gold total. I will have to run over this again, definitely need to rework the sword.

As for abilities:
32 Point Buy

Strength - 22 : 13 PB + 2 Half-Orc + 1 Level Adjustment + 2 Gauntlets
Dexterity - 14 : 6 PB
Constitution - 14 : 6 PB
Intelligence - 10 : 4 PB - 2 Half-Orc
Wisdom - 10 : 2 PB
Charisma 7 : 1 PB - 2 Half-Orc

I believe that's 32 total. There's the breakdown, and it would account for the skill points as well.

Things I need to rework:
-Spending of money. I believe I spent around 16.900. It's obvious I cannot have a +2 total sword, so I need to rework that entirely. I will also get you a list of mundane gear as well, possibly a mount, since Ladreth rode into Barovia on one.
-Everything else has been updated. Let me know if more needs to be done.


----------



## Stormwind

@*stonegod*: I have absolutely no problems with DEFCON playing Jarrith and Khensu. I also enjoy the differences between Khensu and Ashlyn as they are very different paladins.


@*All*: I have taken the group gear that was on Daellin and Perriwimple and put it in with the group gear that Ashlyn is already carrying (It is marked in the sblock for Valo, her horse, as it is carried by the horse). if anyone would like to use anything in the haversack, then just tell me and we can move it from one sheet to another 
To summarize, the group gear carried by Ashlyn's mount is:


> Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
> - +2 Greatsword (Group) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
> - +1 dagger (Group) [1 lbs][2302 gp]
> - Masterwork cold iron heavy mace (Group) [8 lbs][312 gp]
> - Elixir of Vision (Group) [- lbs][250 gp]
> - Potion of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][50 gp ea.]
> - Scroll of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][25 gp ea.]





@*ethandrew*: The group possesses a +2 greatsword, that I for one have absolutely no problem with Ladreth using if he is so inclined (Once he joins the party of course  ).


@*stonegod*: What is the story with Daellin's gear ... Is it going to become 'loot' as Selase's gear was? That is, we use it and then after the adventure return stuff to next of kin?


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> - Feats looks fine
> - *Please*
> - Your invocation swap isn't balanced. You're dropping to least for a least and a lesser. Should all be least IIRC (my _complete arcane_ is absent)
> - The CL on the invocations is 5th, not 6th (Enlightened spirit does not increase CL)



The 6th Level in Warlock allows a Lesser Invocation, since Marat is now a War6/Enlightened Spirit 1, and wouldn't that raise the CL to 6th?

Alas, I stopped by my local Borders Books yesterday and found that they did not have Complete Mage, only Complete Arcane(!), so I will need to find a different bookstore today.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I was out sick from work on Friday and don't usually post on weekends, so I never got a chance to say welcome to our new players!  Glad to have you both with us!  Having Maraat back in the fold (especially after his last little problem of being mentally controlled) will create some awesome roleplaying opportunities for everyone.

*stonegod* now that we're back up to six players, the whole Sir Khensu thing can be a moot issue if you think 6 is enough (especially now that we have Ladreth as another melee guy).  I can have fun roleplaying it either way... with the shifter around or not around.  With Khensu not around and having read the journal, Jarrith's mental balance is slipping towards the darkness ever so slowly.  So whatever's best for the party is a-okay with me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hey guys, sorry for the slowness in getting Maraat updated -- I came down with something yesterday morning and have not been able to do much besides chug orange juice and nyquil.

Expect a full recovery though!

Thanks DEFCON.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I believe that's 32 total. There's the breakdown, and it would account for the skill points as well.



My math was bad. Silly me. However, your SP for ranger are still off: Rangers get 6 SP per level, and Ladreth has 4. He should have 2 more per ranger level.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Things I need to rework:
> -Spending of money. I believe I spent around 16.900. It's obvious I cannot have a +2 total sword, so I need to rework that entirely. I will also get you a list of mundane gear as well, possibly a mount, since Ladreth rode into Barovia on one.



Let me know when you have that up.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The 6th Level in Warlock allows a Lesser Invocation, since Marat is now a War6/Enlightened Spirit 1, and wouldn't that raise the CL to 6th?



Okay, I have my Comp Arc now. Marot's invocations are still off, but in your favor:
- As 6th warlock, Marot has 4 invocations: 3 least and 1 lesser. Eldritch blast and spirit blast do not count (both are bonus). Marot also has the Extra invocation feat, so he gains another least. So he should have 1 more least invocation with the feat.
- As a 6th level warlock, his CL is 6. That's correct.
- 2nd level in Enlightened spirit would reduce CL by 1, remove the least invocation and the ability to take the Extra Invocation feat (and thus the bonus lesser). Marot would gain a +1d6 eldritch blast and +1 AC.

Let me know when he's finished.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *stonegod* now that we're back up to six players, the whole Sir Khensu thing can be a moot issue if you think 6 is enough (especially now that we have Ladreth as another melee guy).  I can have fun roleplaying it either way... with the shifter around or not around.  With Khensu not around and having read the journal, Jarrith's mental balance is slipping towards the darkness ever so slowly.  So whatever's best for the party is a-okay with me.



Let's keep Khensu out for now then. Fun with madness ensues.


----------



## ethandrew

If I use the party's +2 Greatsword, how do you want me to adjust my character's starting wealth accordingly?


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If I use the party's +2 Greatsword, how do you want me to adjust my character's starting wealth accordingly?



You'r not buying it, so the weapon is free (but you'll have to ask the party for it IC). He's prolly have a mwk weapon at the minimum.


----------



## stonegod

*James:* Now that Janis and Ireena are in the Inn, feel free to rejoin.

*s@squ@tch, ethandrew* Your characters are done save for some equipment and char sheet updates, so feel free to join in IC.
[sblock=ethandrew]Ladreth has been guarding the caravan. Mateusz (the expedition leader) will talk to him about his annoyance that his hired heroes 'seem to be dropping like flies' and suggests you accompany them.[/sblock]
[sblock=s@squ@tch]Marot and Khensu have been watching the road. Urik stopped by yesterday and you all shared the news of the Blood of Vol cultists; he said he'd pursue them. You have seen no sign of them yet, but you possession by them a few days previous has driven in you the need to 'prove' yourself to your fellows again. Thus, you have left Khensu in order to rejoin the main group.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew

Got it! I have everything updated at home for the most part. I've got just a few mundane items to purchase before everything is finalized.

I swapped out my WF Bastard Sword for Greatsword and dropped my Exotic Weapon for Heroic Spirit (it's the Eberron CS feat that gives you an extra 3 AP each level). Then I adjusted those extra skills, varied equipment, etc. I will post it tonight, save for mundane.

Edit: It has been updated, hopefully by tonight I can have a list of mundanes. Depends on how busy I get at work.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, Marot should be pretty much good to go, added in the advancement blocks, and reworked the skills from the ground-up, only question I have (while I wait for my copy of Complete Mage to be delivered) is: is there a requirement for Enlightened Spirit with respect to skills (specifically Know(religion)?).  

I am assuming yes, as he had a large chunk of skill points dumped into a cross class skill...

Please review for any additional errors generated by myself, and I should be good to go.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I am assuming yes, as he had a large chunk of skill points dumped into a cross class skill...



Kn: Planes 8 is required, not Kn: religion. However, Marot is very religious, thus the ranks.


----------



## stonegod

*s@squ@tch* One last other tidbit I forgot:
[sblock]Marot and Khensu were visited by Ismark late last night. He seemed very upset about something and a little drunk, and ranted about 'going to show him who is boss'. He seemed driven to get to the Castle, but the two of you turned him away.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Man... Janis is such a sanctimonious beeyatch. Sometimes I feel like taking a shower to wash off the catty mcnastinous she's full of when I'm writing her dialogue, even though I usually end up cutting over half of it. It's so easy, there's something wrong with me.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Man... Janis is such a sanctimonious beeyatch. Sometimes I feel like taking a shower to wash off the catty mcnastinous she's full of when I'm writing her dialogue, even though I usually end up cutting over half of it. It's so easy, there's something wrong with me.



Ah, but its pure RP gold.


----------



## stonegod

Ireena is addressing all of you, not just Janis anymore, w/ that last question. I realize weekends are a bit slow w/ posts over IC, but do please pipe in.

For the newer folks, I tend to try to wait to give everyone a chance to respond to a scene, even if it is a once sentence 'Bob stared in shock at what happened.' I may type a bunch at times, but you don't have too always.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think I may have missed something in the IC thread - specifically, what the group knows of Zarovich, if anything.

Khensu, and Marot up to recently, had been guarding the road to the castle, so the party must feel that there is a threat of some kind from the castle, where Zarovich resides.

The fact that Zarovich visits Ireena's home, but doesn't show his face in the town vexes me somewhat.  Normally, one would think the local 'lord' would visit with and thank the people who put an end to a plague that was killing off his people.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The fact that Zarovich visits Ireena's home, but doesn't show his face in the town vexes me somewhat.  Normally, one would think the local 'lord' would visit with and thank the people who put an end to a plague that was killing off his people.



Long thread, so things get lost. As a reminder:
- According to what the Twelve have put together from old records, the ir'Zaroviches were given domain over this land by Karrn the Conquerer due to the service of one of their scions (a necromancer) to him
- Sometime after that happened, according to the villagers, one of the ir'Zaroviches horribly betrayed his kin in an act so vile it Cursed the valley into what it is today. It is suspected it is the same necromancer as above.
- Over and over again, the party has heard "there is no lord of the castle", suggesting that the town has not had seen nor heard of such in ages. The Castle itself is a dark place, where all who tread disappear.
- A two weeks before the Expedition arrived, a man claiming to be a distant relation to the ir'Zaroviches reentered the valley.
Until the lord revisited Ireena the other evening, as far as you know he had not come back to town (Ireena had suspected he might have been lost in the castle). As no PC has been to the castle yet, no more of that can be said, so his reasons for not showing could be numerous. The lord has been keeping a low profile (the ir'Zarovich name isn't well liked, remember). Khensu and Marot have not seen anyone on the main road from the Castle, however.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Stonegod:

I got my copy of Complete Mage in the mail today, so I corrected a few things that were incorrect on Marots sheet, namely, he doesn't get the +1 Sacred AC bonus until lvl 2 in EnSpirit.

I also changed a least invocation from Spiderwalk, to "Otherworldly Whispers" (pg 124) - +6 bonus to Know Religion/Planes/Arcana, as it seemed a better fit for him.  That ok?


----------



## stonegod

Fine by me, you scarer of small, pale women.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> Fine by me, you scarer of small, pale women.




His intimidate modifier is amazing!    

Might as well try and put it to good use -- like getting the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, from the walking blood dispenser.


----------



## Stormwind

The Lightbringer's zeal comes to the fore once again


----------



## James Heard

I say we stake Ireena and if she turns to ashes she's a vampire, and if she's not a vampire then at least we've got someplace nicer to stay than at the inn.


----------



## s@squ@tch

James Heard said:
			
		

> I say we stake Ireena and if she turns to ashes she's a vampire, and if she's not a vampire then at least we've got someplace nicer to stay than at the inn.




Sounds good to me -- I figure we'll get the drop on her, because she won't be expecting it -- or the spanish inquisition!


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn has less violent ways to detect such things, but Janis' version does have panache.


----------



## Stormwind

Thanks for reminding me ... Given Ashlyn's suspicions, she might well check that Ireena isn't undead herself ... and her method is somewhat more diplomatic than Janis' ... it's hard to ask for help from someone who's been staked through the heart.


----------



## James Heard

Give us a few levels...



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "It may be bitter, but it is better than being bitten."



I'd just like to apologize in advance for that line. I figure if she's undead, she'll fly into a rage about now.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "If the Lord o' the Castle is the foul beast that we may think that he is, surely he would not show his true colors with his lady love in our midst -- while the idea of using her as a human shield leaves a sour taste in my mouth -- if he turns out to be a misunderstood carpet-bagging noble, then where would the harm be?""



Is that a vote for or against going to the Castle?


----------



## James Heard

I love Janis. She's like a ray of sunshine in every conversation, always chatting about puppies and rainbows.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> Is that a vote for or against going to the Castle?




For. 

I believe we have a day before we are meeting up with the Green Lady in the woods, so we might as well pay a visit to the Lord.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> For.
> 
> I believe we have a day before we are meeting up with the Green Lady in the woods, so we might as well pay a visit to the Lord.



Green Lady will be at the Hill, not the woods. You folks want to go to the woods due to the sword fragment being there. There is some suspicion the Green Lady is also in the wood somewhere.


----------



## James Heard

I'm just wanting a couple thousand more experience points. It would be nice if we could stop bleeding corpses every time we get into any fight too, before we start plotting on attacking the bad guy who earned the cover art. I keep feeling like we've been just shy of being a miserable failure in combat since we've started. I can't shake the idea that rushing to the castle would just hasten the recruiting for "Stonegod's Return to the Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: 'You are not Buffy' pt2."

Personally, if we turned up a kobold nest or three....sickly, weak kobolds maybe...I think we'd be back on track. Or maybe we should try killing all of the house cats in town? Someone would likely die, but I think we'd eventually pull together and gets some really soft boots out of it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm thinking we are about to run into the Barovian Emo Kids Club (BEKC), who are so depressed and gloomy, that they have dug subterranean tunnels all over the graveyard and brought the dead bodies to a central location, where they can all mope and dress in dark clothing together, while listening to alternative emo music.

What is the CR for an Barovian Emo Teenager?  Hopefully we'll get some good xp.  I think bludgeoning weapons do extra damage.


----------



## ethandrew

They have a vulnerability toward hugs.


----------



## stonegod

It appears the majority of the group wishes to go down the hole. I'll need a rough marching order. So far, it looks to be:
- Ladreth/Marot in front (how far ahead?)
- Jarrith
- Tessa

Not sure where Janis or Ashlyn want to be (haven't heard Ashlyn's opinions on the mater. All okay there, *Stormwind*?)


----------



## James Heard

Janis is generously allowing anyone who wants to go ahead of her the opportunity.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ladreth and Marot should be far enough ahead that any light source held by the others doesn't interfere with their darkvision (and Marot's See Invisibility)

I would say ~ 20 - 30' should be enough at most.

In a pinch, Marot can touch Ladreth and zap them both back to the party (the range on flee the scene should be 40', and he can take up to 2 others with him)


----------



## Stormwind

Yeah ... some connectivity problems on this end ... Should be sorted now.

I would suggest Ashlyn and Ladreth at the front with Marot just behind (since Ashlyn can sense undead and she and Ladreth are the tanks =))


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> In a pinch, Marot can touch Ladreth and zap them both back to the party (the range on flee the scene should be 40', and he can take up to 2 others with him)



...up to maximum load for Marot, which is 130lbs. Not enough to jump with either Ladreth or Ashlyn.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> I would suggest Ashlyn and Ladreth at the front with Marot just behind (since Ashlyn can sense undead and she and Ladreth are the tanks =))



But Ashlyn does not see in the dark. It'll be shadowy illumination for her, FYI


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> ...up to maximum load for Marot, which is 130lbs. Not enough to jump with either Ladreth or Ashlyn.




I don't have Complete Arcane, so I use the crystalkeep information, do they contradict?

Warlock Invocations at Crystalkeep

Under Flee the Scene, the text reads; The invoker may bring up to his maximum carry load and one willing, Medium size subject per 3 levels.

(Emphasis on the 'and' is not mine)

I could be interpretting this wrong, but it seems to me that the invoker can bring all his gear, plus one additional medium sized creature per 3 levels.  It looks like Flee the Scene is a less powerful Dimension Door, as range is "Close" instead of "Long", but the verbage seems to look like it is less weight dependent.


----------



## stonegod

CrystalKeep is wrong here. The wording is 'as the _dimension door_ spell except the range is short' plus the bit about the image. The limit is from D-Door.

Edit: And yes, it is less powerful (as an at-will ability of this type should be).


----------



## s@squ@tch

That makes baby jesus sad, no zapping for anyone but Marot.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That makes baby jesus sad, no zapping for anyone but Marot.



Warlocks are generally selfish that way, anyway.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Ashlyn detects a moderate strength undead somewhere ahead towards A3 on the map...]



I just want to check, but since Ashlyn's _Detect undead_ sla works like _Detect evil_, then a moderate strength undead should be between 3–8HD ... is that correct?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I just want to check, but since Ashlyn's _Detect undead_ sla works like _Detect evil_, then a moderate strength undead should be between 3–8HD ... is that correct?



Detect Undead: Moderate = 2-4


----------



## Stormwind

yeah ... but the Lightbringer information on page 1 of this thread, indicates that it would work as detect evil, (and moderate strength undead under detect evil is 3-8HD)

Since Ashlyn is losing her detect evil ability to gain her detect undead sla, it would make sense that it is basically a restricted, faster version of detect evil as stated under the lightbringer information ... or am I completely off base on this?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> yeah ... but the Lightbringer information on page 1 of this thread, indicates that it would work as detect evil, (and moderate strength undead under detect evil is 3-8HD)
> 
> Since Ashlyn is losing her detect evil ability to gain her detect undead sla, it would make sense that it is basically a restricted, faster version of detect evil as stated under the lightbringer information ... or am I completely off base on this?



I'd have to have a look (book not here), but its going to be moderate either way.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Does the eldritch blast provoke an AoO? (the book doesn't really state one way or another...)


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Does the eldritch blast provoke an AoO? (the book doesn't really state one way or another...)



yes (it [like all invocations] is a spell-like abilities, and they always provoke AoO)


----------



## stonegod

There you go. A combat where someone didn't die.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Since Ashlyn is losing her detect evil ability to gain her detect undead sla, it would make sense that it is basically a restricted, faster version of detect evil as stated under the lightbringer information ... or am I completely off base on this?



I had to re-read it. Its like _detect evil_ but only requires one round of concentration to find undead. I can use the _detect evil_ table of the _detect undead_ table---your choice.


----------



## ethandrew

Off to a good beginning with Ladreth, a failed Fort Save at +12 and rolling a 2 and 1 on his first attack rolls. Good to get it out of the way early.

By the way, SG, Ladreth is still using his MW Greatsword, for the now, so he's attacking at +14/+9 2d6+9, or 2d6+11 against Undead.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> There you go. A combat where someone didn't die.



Awesome. I bet we could take out those pesky villagers this easy too. Eventually we might even amass enough silverware and fillings to buy horses to ride away from here!


----------



## s@squ@tch

What about the poor ghast?  I know he was undead, but still, his family would be crushed.  We should take him and have him raised.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I had to re-read it. Its like _detect evil_ but only requires one round of concentration to find undead. I can use the _detect evil_ table of the _detect undead_ table---your choice.



 I think I'd prefer for you to use the 'detect evil' table ... it doesn't narrow things down so much and will make it harder for Ashlyn to pinpoint the strength of the undead, ... and then if something shows as strong (9-20HD) or overwhelming (21HD+), then I know without doubt that we're in trouble


----------



## Stormwind

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Off to a good beginning with Ladreth, a failed Fort Save at +12 and rolling a 2 and 1 on his first attack rolls. Good to get it out of the way early.
> 
> By the way, SG, Ladreth is still using his MW Greatsword, for the now, so he's attacking at +14/+9 2d6+9, or 2d6+11 against Undead.



Good to get the crappy rolls out of the way to start with 

 At the moment, the greatsword is with the other equipment on Ashlyn's mount. I think that as soon as we are out of these tunnels, that Ashlyn will initiate the RP such that Ladreth gets the sword (since it might be a little difficult to fit a large horse down here)


----------



## Stormwind

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What about the poor ghast?  I know he was undead, but still, his family would be crushed.  We should take him and have him raised.



 Ashlyn's vote is to burn the ghast's body .... burn, burn, burn .... she's been doing quite a bit of that already - small wonder that she's not an arsonist  .... speaking of which ... hmmm ... <evil grin> ... I guess she can dispose of the undead immediately


----------



## James Heard

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What about the poor ghast?  I know he was undead, but still, his family would be crushed.  We should take him and have him raised.



I think it might be more appropriate to stand down the entire village over the remains and have the "Do you know this man, and who among you had anything to do with why he was trying to eat our brains? YOU VIL TALK!!!" discussion.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it might be more appropriate to stand down the entire village over the remains and have the "Do you know this man, and who among you had anything to do with why he was trying to eat our brains? YOU VIL TALK!!!" discussion.



Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the Ghoulish Party?


----------



## DEFCON 1

"You're burning these creatures?!?  Frankly I am aghast!"

"No no... I'm not 'a ghast'... I'm 'aghast'!  Get that torch away from me!  No!  No! ARRGGGHH!!!  It burns!  It burns!"


----------



## stonegod

meetings all day, updates late.


----------



## stonegod

James: FYI, I looked into something that was bugging me---that Storm Bolt did not have a save (it should as it doesn't have an attack role). Its appears Customer Service and the (pending) errata agree. Wanted to give you the heads up.


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* I thought it was strange too...but it's been such a pain to work around the line effect and the short range so far that I was hoping it was simply the bonus for fragging things this way.


----------



## s@squ@tch

That's good news for Ladreth, hopefully he can make his save.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That's good news for Ladreth, hopefully he can make his save.



Ladreth was out of the way _this_ time.


----------



## James Heard

Nothing says "Welcome to the Party!" like being blasted from behind.


----------



## stonegod

XP! 975 (Ashlyn, Tessa, and Ladreth), 700 (Thailost Three).


----------



## Stormwind

Just so that everyone is aware of what we have as group gear


> Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
> - +2 Greatsword (Group) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
> - +1 dagger (Group) [1 lbs][2302 gp]
> - Masterwork cold iron heavy mace (Group) [8 lbs][312 gp]
> - Elixir of Vision (Group) [- lbs][250 gp]
> - Potion of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][50 gp ea.]
> - Scroll of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][25 gp ea.]
> - Iron bracers (magical) (Group)
> - Milosh's wand (magical) (Group)
> - Silver nibbed pen (Group)
> - Set of gem studded gold cufflinks (Group)




I would suggest we get the bracers and wand indentified, and the pen and cufflinks valued, when we get back to town.
I also suggest that we split up some of the other gear amongst the group: The greatsword will soon go to Ladreth and I would suggest that the potion's and the scroll's also be distributed amongst those who can use them.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Just so that everyone is aware of what we have as group gear
> 
> 
> I would suggest we get the bracers and wand indentified when we get back to town.



Someone really should give Ladreth that sword...


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Someone really should give Ladreth that sword...



 Just waiting for us to get above ground once more ... it's strange to be '6 feet under'


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot will probably ask for the MW cold iron heavy mace, as his is only normal materials.  

I think the price of the mace should be more than 312gp, as a non-cold iron MW heavy mace costs that much.  Cold iron weapons cost double, so it would either cost 612, 624, or 324?  Not sure if the MW gets doubled or not... Stonegod can probably comment on that.

I also wouldn't mind a scroll of cure light or two, so I can help out with healing others in combat if needed.

Plus, the wand intrigues me.  

Between Deceive Item (take 10 on UMD anytime) and +14 UMD, at UMD = 24, he can use any wand, cast any scroll of 4th level or lower without any problem.  Plus, it would give him something else to do besides blasting everything in sight.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well not to be the wet blanket... but I've just posted how Jarrith doesn't really think we should claim the bracers, cufflinks, pen and wand as spoils of war, and instead should be returned (or attempted to return) to the families that interred them.

Of course the group could always overrule him.


----------



## Stormwind

I think Ashlyn will agree ... as it's the more lawful thing to do. However if the true owners/descendants are not found, or if the gear is 'gifted' to the group by someone in authority, then I believe that she would have no problems with it then.


----------



## stonegod

None of the coffins have identifying information on them, or corpses, so they are not from recent burials (save the Burgomaster's coffin). Only 'Milosh' is identified, but no last name.


----------



## James Heard

Awesome. I've got the other characters complaining about not "figuring out" my female character. I feel like I've just passed some sort of vagina simulationist milestone or something.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You get an honorary vagina.  Please pick one up as you exit the thread.


----------



## James Heard

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> You get an honorary vagina.  Please pick one up as you exit the thread.



It's like a gift basket. Except creepier.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think this is how you write Janis so well:

(From the movie _As Good as it Gets_ w/ Jack Nicholson, who plays Melvin Udall)

Receptionist: How do you write women so well? 
Melvin Udall: I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability.


----------



## Stormwind

Now is a good time to sort out equipment.


> *Group gear*
> Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
> - +1 dagger (Group) [1 lbs][2302 gp]
> - Elixir of Vision (Group) [- lbs][250 gp]
> - Potion of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][50 gp ea.]
> - Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group)
> - Milosh's wand of magic missiles (5th level | 45 charges) (Group)
> - Silver nibbed pen (Group)
> - Set of gem studded gold cufflinks (Group)
> 
> *Ladreth*
> -> +2 Greatsword (Group) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
> 
> *Marot*
> -> Masterwork cold iron heavy mace (Group) [8 lbs][312 gp]
> -> Scroll of cure light x2 (Group) [- lbs][25 gp ea.]



If anyone else would like something else from the group gear, just say so and then mark it on your sheet. Once it is marked on your sheet, I will remove it from the list of group gear.

Since it seems that the stuff we found does not have a rightful owner, according to some form of local authority (Ireena), Ashlyn at least has no further problems with seeing it used to combat the unliving 
On that subject, can Tessa do 2 identify's?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> On that subject, can Tessa do 2 identify's?



Its a second level spell, so its not an issue (though she'd need to components). However, Aldustan did ID both items (bracers of armor +2 and wand of magic missile (CL 5)).


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, the wand of magic missile may be better suited to another party member.  Most likely Janis, as she is the only other person who could use it.

I'm thinking that most of the time, Marot's eldritch blast would be a better option than MM, except in the case where someone had a really high touch AC...

'Twas a good haul for an arcane caster -- bracers + wand.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, the wand of magic missile may be better suited to another party member.  Most likely Janis, as she is the only other person who could use it.



Tessa can (via the Magic Domain). Better for her as she does not have a reserve feat.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Quite true -- didn't notice her magic domain.   She would be best suited to use it.

Marot's sheet updated with the 2 scrolls of CLW and cold iron mace.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn might just have a sly gleam in her eye as she reply's to Janis's cryptic message with one of her own  ....


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa will gladly take the wand of MM- yet another excuse to stay back out of melee.  Does the Identify provide any idea of charges remaining?


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Tessa will gladly take the wand of MM- yet another excuse to stay back out of melee.  Does the Identify provide any idea of charges remaining?



45. Its 5th lvl (so 3 missiles).


----------



## stonegod

James: A little indication on the long term direction of the ruse will help me suss out the situation. What are Janis' long term plans?


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> James: A little indication on the long term direction of the ruse will help me suss out the situation. What are Janis' long term plans?



I think you're giving me (and therefore Janis) too much credit. Long term plans? Hah!
[sblock=the "plan"]
Depending on what else happens, and on what everyone else might do, the closest I came to "a plan" involves Janis ducking behind the bush at the last moment and burst out as a cheetah running across the clearing to play tag to catch our tails.

I'm sure that _Janis _thought that everyone would go "Ah HAH" and in a beautifully choreographed attack the moment she said Daellin they'd have had their enemies hog-tied or dead by now. Now she's into the hoping that they'll manage accidentally, without Janis (as always, according to Janis) having to come to the rescue.   [/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind

*Stonegod*: Just a small detail, but you have the wrong wolf marked as grappling in the summary information under the map. In particular the grappled wolf should be the one that Ashlyn and the Bear are fighting ... not the one Ladreth is fighting:

W: 11 [L13: lightly wounded and grappled, B7: moderately wounded]

should be

W: 11 [L13: lightly wounded, B7: moderately wounded and grappled]


On a separate note, I would assume that Ashlyn can communicate directly with her mount through their empathic link since the mount is intelligent. Does this agree with your interpretation of the paladin's mount?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> On a separate note, I would assume that Ashlyn can communicate directly with her mount through their empathic link since the mount is intelligent. Does this agree with your interpretation of the paladin's mount?



Yes.  The links isn't perfect (like a familiar's), but you can do some basic communication.


----------



## Stormwind

Wow, Ladreth is a real beast, especially with that blade. Marot too with his blasts. Glad they are on our side. 

This combat is actually really nice (in my opinion) as it highlights the fact that Ashlyn is not so adept at fighting other foes as she is against undead. Of course, the fact that she doesn't have any more smites at the moment makes a difference too


----------



## s@squ@tch

Stonegod:

Still have a nagging feeling about dimension door/flee the scene in my mind -- the way it reads in the SRD makes me think that you can bring along yourself (and objects up to your max load) AND one additional medium sized creature (along with up to their max load) per 3 caster levels.

Obviously, its up to you, as it is your game, but the wording on the definition makes it seem that you can automatically bring one living creature (with their full gear) with you per 3 character levels, regardless of what the casters max load is.

*Dim Door from the SRD:*
You instantly transfer yourself from your current location to any other spot within range. You always arrive at exactly the spot desired—whether by simply visualizing the area or by stating direction. After using this spell, you can’t take any other actions until your next turn. You can bring along objects as long as their weight doesn’t exceed your maximum load. You may also bring one additional willing Medium or smaller creature (carrying gear or objects up to its maximum load) or its equivalent per three caster levels. A Large creature counts as two Medium creatures, a Huge creature counts as two Large creatures, and so forth. All creatures to be transported must be in contact with one another, and at least one of those creatures must be in contact with you.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Stonegod:
> 
> Still have a nagging feeling about dimension door/flee the scene in my mind...



I'm about 2000 miles away from my books. But my additional research on the issue does seem to concur. The image does not extend to them, however.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Great!  That makes sense re: the image.  Can Marot tell if the werewolves have 10' reach?  i.e. will he be subjected to AoO's if he attempts an Eldritch blast or use an Invocation in his current position?

Pathfinder -- I was thinking of using Flee the Scene to teleport Tessa out of harms way -- let me know if you are ok with that, else I'll blast something this round.


----------



## stonegod

the wolf had to step up to Tessa.


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Pathfinder -- I was thinking of using Flee the Scene to teleport Tessa out of harms way -- let me know if you are ok with that, else I'll blast something this round.





That would be just fine.  I'd even add a _please_- I don't think she would last another round, or even through the AoOs she'd take for trying to stand up...


----------



## Stormwind

If someone could call out that Jarrith is down (so that Ashlyn would be aware of the situation), then she can keep him alive next round with a sacred healing.


----------



## stonegod

Tessa knows, and Marot will know, that Jarrith is down. 

Defcon: Do want to spend an AP to stabilize, or wait?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Whoops!  I forgot I could use APs for that!

Damn right I want to spend an AP to stablize.


----------



## James Heard

Sorry about not being able to hit anyone else with Janis's fast healing wonder stuff. As it is she's going to be stuck with very little to do but toss storm bolts once we get to the "real" fight. Oh well, Murphy's law and all of that...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Metagaming: Yikes, someone stuff Jarrith with Belladonna stat!


----------



## James Heard

Tessa has access to _Remove Curse_, if it comes to that.


----------



## stonegod

eathandrew: Jarrith is human, Khensu is the shifter.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Jarrith is somewhat of a shifter now too.


----------



## ethandrew

stonegod said:
			
		

> eathandrew: Jarrith is human, Khensu is the shifter.




My mistake, meant to write stalker.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Jarrith is somewhat of a shifter now too.



You only suspect. Maybe. Don't worry, given that there is a full moon tonight, you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Only Jarrith would even suspect anything at all -- I think only Ladreth saw him being bitten? 

Then again, I think the bear got mauled pretty good by the other werewolf.


----------



## James Heard

Grr. Argh. Sit Boo Boo, Sit.


----------



## Stormwind

Given that the only information we have on the location of the sunsword is the Telling that we received from Madame Eva, we should be heading for places deep in the woods, far from human hands. Somewhere where a spirit of the fey might be found.

Thus I think we should do a general search, but in an appropriate area ... so not knowing quite how far we are from the town, perhaps we should continue in the direction of 'deep woods'.


_Edit: Shifter's equipment added to group gear on Ashlyn's mount_


----------



## DEFCON 1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Then again, I think the bear got mauled pretty good by the other werewolf.




So you're saying that he might turn into a 'berewolf'?


----------



## s@squ@tch

'Tis better than a manbearpig.


----------



## ethandrew

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 'Tis better than a manbearpig.




I'm Serial!


----------



## Stormwind

Out of curiousity, do you actually need ranks in spellcraft to be able to use a wand? I'm fairly sure you need at least 1 rank to use a scroll, but does that also apply to wands?

(Regardless of the answer to the above, Ashlyn is not comfortable using scrolls or wands .... a part of her training that was somehow neglected  )


----------



## s@squ@tch

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, do you actually need ranks in spellcraft to be able to use a wand? I'm fairly sure you need at least 1 rank to use a scroll, but does that also apply to wands?
> 
> (Regardless of the answer to the above, Ashlyn is not comfortable using scrolls or wands .... a part of her training that was somehow neglected  )





I think it is more about Use Magical Device than spellcraft.

But, I think if the spell is not on your class list, then yes, you need to have ranks in UMD.  If it is on your class list (like CLW would be for Ashlyn) then you do not need ranks in UMD to activate a Wand or Scroll.

Only Ladreth would not be able to use the wand -- everyone else either has the spell on their class list, or has deceive item and a boatload of UMD ranks.


----------



## Stormwind

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I think it is more about Use Magical Device than spellcraft.
> 
> But, I think if the spell is not on your class list, then yes, you need to have ranks in UMD.  If it is on your class list (like CLW would be for Ashlyn) then you do not need ranks in UMD to activate a Wand or Scroll.
> 
> Only Ladreth would not be able to use the wand -- everyone else either has the spell on their class list, or has deceive item and a boatload of UMD ranks.



 Well to use a scroll you must be able to decipher and read it ... which requires at least 1 rank in spellcraft (or requires that you scribed the scroll yourself). Then of course you need to have it on your class list or ranks in UMD to be able to activate it.

Wands are slightly different ...

Since wands are spell trigger items that means that the following applies:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Spell Trigger*: Spell trigger activation is similar to spell completion, but it’s even simpler. No gestures or spell finishing is needed, just a special knowledge of spellcasting that an appropriate character would know, and a single word that must be spoken. Anyone with a spell on his or her spell list knows how to use a spell trigger item that stores that spell. (This is the case even for a character who can’t actually cast spells, such as a 3rd-level paladin.) The user must still determine what spell is stored in the item before she can activate it. Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.



I guess what I am wondering is whether the sentence marked in red in the paragraph above indicates that you would need to 'decipher' the wand with a spellcraft check before you can use it? This would be consistent with the rules for using scrolls.

(Character design notes: When I built Ashlyn, I deliberately focused on 'practical' skills rather than 'academic' skills to better fit my concept of her, so skills like spellcraft were specifically not chosen. I find that the ways this limits the character are interesting and the above questions are a result of these limits  )


----------



## stonegod

You need to have the spell and know what is in the wand. If someone tells you, that is enough. 

Read magic can also be used for scrolls.


----------



## stonegod

Update tomorrow (RL game tonight, just back from trip).


----------



## Stormwind

Regarding camping out, I'm guessing that we want to set a watch. Now Tessa and Ashlyn only need 2 hours sleep (Rings of Sustenance), so I would recommend that Tessa and Ashlyn either sleep during the first or the last watch (but not both at the same time). Then if we split the night into four watch's (3 hours each), then everyone should get a good nights rest.

My suggestion would be:

1st watch (Dusk):
Janis (+9 Spot, +9 Listen)
Ashlyn (+1 Spot, +1 Listen)​
2nd watch:
Ashlyn (+1 Spot, +1 Listen)
Tessaryl (+3 Spot, +3 Listen)
Marot (+0 Spot, +0 Listen), darkvision 60 ft, see invisible​
3rd watch:
Ashlyn (+1 Spot, +1 Listen)
Tessaryl (+3 Spot, +3 Listen)
Ladreth (+0 Spot, +5 Listen), darkvision 60ft​
4th watch (Dawn):
Jarrith (+4 Spot, +4 Listen)
Tessaryl (+3 Spot, +3 Listen)​

Does that work for everyone?


----------



## stonegod

I'm fine w/ that watch. Looks like you are setting a fire as well?


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm fine w/ that watch. Looks like you are setting a fire as well?



 Ashlyn hasn't built a fire ... it was a reference to the everburning torch - I've changed Ashlyn's post to clarify.


----------



## Stormwind

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "May I check how your wounds are healing?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Barovian pick-up line, if I ever heard one!
Click to expand...


Heh ... well, there's not really much of a surplus of guys who measure up to Ashlyn's standards here in Barovia


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth can stay awake all night long, do the whole watch. He has darkvision, no spot, but he's not down any hitpoints, doesn't need any sleep at all.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ladreth can stay awake all night long, do the whole watch. He has darkvision, no spot, but he's not down any hitpoints, doesn't need any sleep at all.



Except for that whole fatigue thing.


----------



## ethandrew

Minor details. You'll never hear him complain  Then I would recommend he take both the night watches, resting at Dusk and Dawn.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's quite happy getting a full night of uninterrupted sleep.  Or so he's laying his head down to believe.


----------



## Stormwind

Well the watch schedule I proposed above allows everybody to get a full nights rest (2 hours for Ashlyn and Tessa and 8 hours for everyone else). I also organised the schedule to try and make best use of everyone abilities, for example: Janis has the dusk watch as she has the best spot and listen modifiers and the light at dusk allows her to make best use of them; each of the the night watches have one person with darkvision (Ladreth or Marot); the dawn watch has the characters with the 2nd and 3rd best spot checks; and Ashlyn and Tessa provide an extra pair of eyes during the night watches. However if Ladreth wants to stay awake for both the night watches (2nd and 3rd watches), then feel free. It is his call after all  

... and after all this *is* Barovia. As they say "It's not paranoia if everyone is out to get you"


----------



## ethandrew

I understand the reasoning behind the schedule and it is very sound. Ladreth is willing, though it is doubtful anyone would wake him up but for his watch. If that is the case, he might stay up for the last watch as well. Better an extra pair of ears and one working eye.


----------



## pathfinderq1

That schedule of watches is fine for Tessa


----------



## James Heard

I'm fine with it, though I might point out that Janis could just as easily take her watch with the bear and I don't think we'd suffer for it. Ashlyn could get a little more sleep, or knit, or whatever...


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON: For obvious reasons, you get to sit the next combat out.  You, of course, can cheer for your favorite side.


----------



## s@squ@tch

We need to knock him out -- only way to do that is to make his non-lethal damage exceed his current hitpoints.

A good strategy might be to hit him once or twice (and not hope for crits) and then switch to non-lethal, or just go with non-lethal all the way.

Marot would be pretty poor at dealing non-lethal damage -- he couldn't use his eldritch blast for that, and he is a lousy melee combatant (with a -4 non-lethal penalty to hit)

I may hit him once with an eldritch blast, but Marot would feel incredibly guilty and remorseful, possibly unable to bring himself to it, unless he rationalized it some way in his mind.

And, I think this needs the obligatory "You be evil Stonegod" from your sig.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> And, I think this needs the obligatory "You be evil Stonegod" from your sig.



Its the dice. I was actually surprised when Jarrith failed the save. 

I'm not saying there wasn't an evil grin somewhere though.


----------



## ethandrew

As soon as Ladreth is awake, he will try to Grapple Jarrith, and if'n that doesn't work, he'll try to isolate the fight between the two of them, so that no one else can get bitten.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Janis is still lying down; Landreth and the bear are asleep. I am assuming it is dark unless Ashlyn kept her torch out (which I don't think you did).



Ashlyn's everburning torch should be out ... she did place on the ground so as to illuminate the area in which they were camping. It was her intent to keep it out all night so that those without darkvision could see on their watch.


			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> ... She then retrieves an everburning torch from the same saddlebags and places it upright in the earth such that it illuminates the clearing.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn's everburning torch should be out ... she did place on the ground so as to illuminate the area in which they were camping. It was her intent to keep it out all night so that those without darkvision could see on their watch.



I asked if you folks were keeping a light out at night; it seemed unclear. That whole light can be seen for a long way and we're not that far from a big bad camp thing. Not a huge thing.


----------



## James Heard

Just a heads up, I'm out of town until Sunday and I have no clue about my ability to access the internet. Feel free to NPC me. Note, as a supernatural ability Janis can do the stormbolt thing while wildshaped.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Out of curiosity, did Jarrith ever get his Fortitude save versus the lycanthropy curse?  Or did being in Barovia make the curse happen automatically?  Cause I probably would have spent an Action Point to my Fort save roll if I knew it was necessary.  

Oh... and p.s... to everyone in the party, remember that you don't HAVE to just kill me.  You could also subdue me after all.  (Just wanted to remind everyone of that.)


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, did Jarrith ever get his Fortitude save versus the lycanthropy curse?  Or did being in Barovia make the curse happen automatically?  Cause I probably would have spent an Action Point to my Fort save roll if I knew it was necessary.



He did get a save, but the AP wouldn't have helped.


----------



## stonegod

*pathfinderq1* Tessa does have an action this round, unless she's delaying to find out what will happen.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I don't suppose that she has any idea that Remove Curse might have some effect (maybe...).


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I don't suppose that she has any idea that Remove Curse might have some effect (maybe...).



She knows the general use of the spell, and knows some virulent diseases (such as mummy rot) can be broken by such means, but is unsure of its effectiveness on lycanthropy. She suspects it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Of course... now that Jarrith's bitten Ashlyn, that's two _Remove Curses_ needed (unless she actually made her Fort save).  And given the choice... I'm sure using it on the one who hasn't yet contracted the disease will probably end up being the wiser decision.

Oh well.  Now the question is... do I pick up and play Sir Khensu without Jarrith... or make a new character altogether?  Ugh.  Just my luck we went out here actually on the first night of a full moon... otherwise I might've had more time to get the bite taken care of.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think Ashlyn might be immune to lycanthropy due to her divine health, at least I hope so.


----------



## stonegod

A couple of points:
- Ashlyn is immune to disease
- She was also bit previously
- Eberron has a full moon 19 times a month due to it multi moons. 
- Anyone bit does not change immediately
- Jarrith is not out of the picture yet


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn is immune to disease, but lycanthropy is a curse, not a disease. So, as you can see, she made the save when she was bit. And, lucky for everyone, afflicted lycans cannot pass their 'blessing.'

And, just because its scary, I present you Jarrith the Beast:[sblock=Jarrith the Beast]Jarrith in Dire Wolf Form
human werewolf lord rogue 3 / Cleric 2 / Shadowbane Stalker 2
CE Large humanoid (shapechanger)
Init +4; Senses low-light vision, scent; Listen +16, Spot +16
Languages Common, Sylvan
AC 20, touch 16, flat-footed 14; +6 Dex, +5 natural, -1 size
hp 97 (13 HD); DR 5/silver
Fort: +13 Ref: +13 Will: +14; evasion

Speed 50 ft.
Melee bite +15 (1d8+10+trip)
Base Atk +8; Grp +19
Space 10 ft.
Atk Options sneak attack 2d6, trip +11
Special Actions alternate form

Abilities Str 28, Dex 23, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 14
SQ wolf empathy, wild empathy
Feats Alertness (B), Weapon Finesse, Track (B), Two-Weapon Fighting, Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting, Sacred Vengeance, Run, Weapon Focus (bite)
Skills Balance +7, Concentration +14, Diplomacy +6, Disable Device +9, Gather Info +11, Hide +13, Jump +9, Listen +16, Move Silently +15, Open Locks +9, Search +2, Sense Motive +13, Sleight of Hand +7, Spot +16, Tumble +13

Alternate Form (Ex)  Humanoid form.
Trip (Ex) Trip as part of bite attack (+14 check modifier).
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Damn.

That's some nice paper readin' there Lou.

Hoo-ray for AP's!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Okay, I'm pretty sure that was the only Remove Curse scroll available to the party at this point.  So nobody else is allowed to get bitten...

Whew, that was close.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm pretty sure that was the only Remove Curse scroll available to the party at this point.  So nobody else is allowed to get bitten...
> 
> Whew, that was close.



Tessa can memorize it. Just in case.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tessa can memorize it. Just in case.




That only helps if she isn't the one that gets bitten, and we have a beefy half-orc around to keep the subject grappled...


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> That only helps if she isn't the one that gets bitten, and we have a beefy half-orc around to keep the subject grappled...



You can always preemptively cast it, just in case.


----------



## Stormwind

Wow, after surviving two crits from that beast, I feel happy that the third blow didn't land (especially after lookng at the stats for Jarrith the werewolf lord ).

It goes to show that Ashlyn and Ladreth work well together as tanks, keeping the melee focus off the rest of the group  ... and I'm quite happy how Ashlyn has turned out - the concept I have of her is working out just fine.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ashlyn's inner radiance curse all of Jarrith's wounds, and leaves her slightly scratched. [47/49hp]



Ashlyn also used her lay on hands for the remaining 2hp healing (32+15+2=49)



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> [I'll wait to move the scene forward until Monday to give our recently de-wolfed Jarrith a chance to respond to his situation.]



Sounds good


----------



## DEFCON 1

All done!  Me got helped!  Nots deads!  Yay me!

Of course... now we get into the whole "crisis of faith" sticky wicket for our Stalker.  Oy.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I have a feeling that there are going to be lots o' crises o' faith for everyone in this adventure...


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The next morning, when the group gets up to continue on... they find that Jarrith Bronns is gone.



I assume you'll be keeping me in the loop on what is going on with our Stalker?


----------



## Stormwind

DEFCON, stonegod: What are your thoughts on proceeding from here? Will Jarrith and Khensu rejoin the party once we get back to town? (As I have mentioned before, I have no problems with DEFCON playing both) ... Or is DEFCON creating a new character/dropping out of the game?

I assume that at least for this next part, we will proceed without Jarrith.

Just wanting to make sure that we are all on the same page here ...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> DEFCON, stonegod: What are your thoughts on proceeding from here?



I need more from DEFCON, prolly OOC, to make that determination. I'll run with the split for now and play it by ear.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Go ahead and send the group forward for now.  I'll catch up quickly.

stonegod:  As far as Jarrith is concerned... he's going to reconnect with Sir Khensu quickly because he needs it.  The way I figure it, we can play it two different ways based on where Jarrith's head is right now...

1) Both of them can return to the group, where I'd continue to play Jarrith per usual and Sir Khensu would just stay in the background "with the horses".  He'd be there as Jarrith's emotional crutch, but he wouldn't be active enough to bother adding the shifter into combat etc.

or 2)  I can create a whole new character to play for a while and we can just say Jarrith and Sir Khensu remain on the mountain road.  Thus far, Jarrith's rogue abilities have barely come up, so I do not know if it's imperative the group have a rogue in the party.  Thus I could make any further character the party might need.

To be honest... this campaign has been so solid and fun thus far that I actually care enough about Jarrith to want to take him on this rollercoaster.  So many other games are so "take it or leave it" that actual character progression isn't possible or really warranted.  But you've done such a good job of working the game that I can't just pretend like the stuff that has happened to Jarrith hasn't happened (and just play the character the same way the entire time).  But as a result, the crap that has been heaped on him has built up to the point where I need to justify his next actions.

Let me know if you have any opinions/thoughts about either point above or if you have another idea completely that might be cool to work through.


----------



## James Heard

Hey, I'm just finding it fascinating.  The longer the game goes on the...happier Janis is. Barovia is a cynical paranoid's wet dream I guess, or maybe watching everyone die around her just validates her self-worth? If she can figure out how Ireena is a werewolf zombie evil witch, and must be slain for everyone's betterment life would be just about perfect.

Err, I mean...she misses everyone terribly, and it's a terrible, horrible place with lots of bad stuff in it. Bad Barovia, bad.


----------



## stonegod

I'll give Tessa and Ladreth an opprotunity to respond to events before moving on. I like to make sure everyone has a chance to RP when something funky happens. If you have nothing to add, feel free to post something short. I just don't care to rush things or force people to post-date a reaction (though I do that too )


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Let me know if you have any opinions/thoughts about either point above or if you have another idea completely that might be cool to work through.



I prefer we keep Jarrith than not. We'll see how that goes with what's upcoming.


----------



## Stormwind

Regarding the rocky outcropping, I think we should all start in the top left corner of the map, on foot, and trying to be at least a bit quiet (although that might be hard for Ashlyn and Ladreth).

Ashlyn will start at C3 or D4, on foot, and 'trying' to be quiet (with Hide/Move silently at -6/-6)


@stonegod - btw, how long is a week here? (5 or 7 days?)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Regarding the rocky outcropping, I think we should all start in the top left corner of the map, on foot, and trying to be at least a bit quiet (although that might be hard for Ashlyn and Ladreth).
> 
> Ashlyn will start at C3 or D4, on foot, and 'trying' to be quiet (with Hide/Move silently at -6/-6)
> 
> 
> @stonegod - btw, how long is a week here? (5 or 7 days?)




Paladin's in full plate aren't known for being silent.....    I know that Marot doesn't have any ranks in either of those skills, but his armor check penalty is probably less, and he has  +2 dex modifier, but he ain't gonna fool anyone...


----------



## James Heard

I'm pretty sure the big freaking bear isn't particularly graceful either.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod - btw, how long is a week here? (5 or 7 days?)



7 Days. The zombie attack was on Mol, meaning you have two days until your _cure disease_ comes back. But its the weekend!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Screw the forest then -- Marot is headed back to town, finding a bar, and watching football, drinking beer, and eating wings.

I'll see the rest of you on the Monday equivalent.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> 7 Days. The zombie attack was on Mol, meaning you have two days until your _cure disease_ comes back. But its the weekend!



Yeah, I have the day it was used marked on Ashlyn's sheet, ... hence the question 

Ok ... my plan of attack is that Ashlyn and Ladreth move out in front, Tessa and Marot are a few steps behind them as the support (healing+artillery), and Janis and the Bear are the reserve, able to help wherever it is needed.

Does that sounds reasonable to everyone?


----------



## James Heard

Sure. Let's kill people and take its stuff.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Nice twist with Khensu ... Nasty twist ... but nice 

Lord ir'Zarovich is starting to concern me ... if he's that good that he can just wade in amongst werewolves without undue concern, .. and he has 2 very good warforged bodyguards ...

Am kinda hoping that Urik pulls through ... he's got a lot of flavour and it could make for interesting RP between him, Ashlyn, Khensu, and Jarrith.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: regarding the Forest trials combat, are the shaded areas in the center bushes, and are they impassable or just difficult terrain?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Lord ir'Zarovich is starting to concern me ... if he's that good that he can just wade in amongst werewolves without undue concern, .. and he has 2 very good warforged bodyguards



Best thing is that no one has really met him yet. Khensu seeing him in the middle of a combat is the not the same as meeting the esteemed personage.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Am kinda hoping that Urik pulls through ... he's got a lot of flavour and it could make for interesting RP between him, Ashlyn, Khensu, and Jarrith.



He's not dead yet! I think he'll go for a walk!


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: regarding the Forest trials combat, are the shaded areas in the center bushes, and are they impassable or just difficult terrain?



Light green areas are light undergrowth (difficult terrain); darker green are heavy undergrowth (also difficult). There are some trees as well. Effects summarized here.


----------



## James Heard

Only three werewolves and then the lady they villager was worshiping like a goddess. Nooo problem. The next time we go into Barovia, I think we're going to need bigger guns.


----------



## Stormwind

James Heard said:
			
		

> Only three werewolves and then the lady they villager was worshiping like a goddess. Nooo problem. The next time we go into Barovia, I think we're going to need bigger guns.



 Well Lord ir'Zarovich apparently had no problems dealing with an invasion of werewolves, so either we're completely outclassed here or the werewolves should be no problem


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Well Lord ir'Zarovich apparently had no problems dealing with an invasion of werewolves, so either we're completely outclassed here or the werewolves should be no problem



You already fought off three, excluding the Beast Jarrith. What's three more?

Though I do wonder why Tessa still has her morningstar.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> You already fought off three, excluding the Beast Jarrith. What's three more?
> 
> Though I do wonder why Tessa still has her morningstar.



 Well, Ashlyn works with what she has


----------



## James Heard

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Well Lord ir'Zarovich apparently had no problems dealing with an invasion of werewolves, so either we're completely outclassed here or the werewolves should be no problem



...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Well Lord ir'Zarovich apparently had no problems dealing with an invasion of werewolves, so either we're completely outclassed here or the werewolves should be no problem



And, to be fair, he had help (warforged, Khensu, Urik, Ireena, various Deneith guards).


----------



## Stormwind

@pathfinderq1: thanks ... Ashlyn will try and put the morningstar to good use 

@stonegod: If Ashlyn takes the morningstar from Tessa would it be a free action or a move action for Ashlyn. Since Tessa is spending a move action to give it, my gut says it would be a free action but I'd like to confirm that before editing my post.


----------



## James Heard

"Gosh guys, can't we all just get along?"

It's easy to see that Janis is from a family of politicians, there's nothing better she likes to do than have chat with the monsters before someone sticks the daggers in.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: If Ashlyn takes the morningstar from Tessa would it be a free action or a move action for Ashlyn. Since Tessa is spending a move action to give it, my gut says it would be a free action but I'd like to confirm that before editing my post.



I'll count it as drawing a weapon (free as part of a move action).


----------



## Stormwind

Just to let you guys know, I'm travelling this weekend and won't have access to the net until monday. See you all then.

(@stonegod: Feel free to NPC Ashlyn if necessary - She'll just continue whacking things with the morningstar until she runs out of targets ... unless something *BAD* happens)


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> ... unless something *BAD* happens



That _never_ happens....


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> That _never_ happens....



Because when you're smiling, the whole world smiles with you.


----------



## stonegod

No post from ethandrew though he's around, so I'll be moving the thread forward in a bit. As for the upcoming US Turkey Day---let me know if you'll be out so I can plan accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## James Heard

I'm gone from tomorrow till sometime during the weekend, but I might have internet access for some of that time though I don't know if I'll have _access_ to the internet access. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Stormwind

Makes perfect sense to me 

I'll be around ... although probably limited to posting once a day at the moment due to a heavy workload at work right now.

_Edit: Hmmm ... anyone with high enough knowledge to recognise the nymph? As Ashlyn went in the cave after the last Shifter, she'll continue with that plan - leaves the rest of you to deal with the beautiful insane girl in the skimpy clothing_


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm around tomorrow (Wednesday) but I'm unsure of whether I'll be on at all Thu-Sun.  However, as I'm by myself right now anyway, it might not matter.


----------



## ethandrew

Sorry for the lack of posts, Ladreth would've just ventured into the mouth cautiously. I will see if I can't update it post haste. I should be around tomorrow as well.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I'm around tomorrow (Wednesday) but I'm unsure of whether I'll be on at all Thu-Sun.  However, as I'm by myself right now anyway, it might not matter.



I'll prolly throw in a vignette dealing with the post attack clean up; but Jarrith seems to be waiting on the rest of the gang. Should have everyone back together soon.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'll be travelling from Wednesday night until Sunday night- I should have net access, but won't have any books.  Of course, last time I thought I'd have net access on the road I was dead wrong, so if I vanish for a few days I'll be back Sunday late- try not to kill us all before that.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I'll be travelling from Wednesday night until Sunday night- I should have net access, but won't have any books.  Of course, last time I thought I'd have net access on the road I was dead wrong, so if I vanish for a few days I'll be back Sunday late- try not to kill us all before that.



Luckily for you, Jarrith isn't with you. So I can't kill you *all*.


----------



## stonegod

S@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Move to O8



O8 is the pillar. Do you mean Q8?


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> O8 is the pillar. Do you mean Q8?




Oops -- meant O7.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: No one's save vs. blindness was close enough that round that an AP spent would have mattered. I am considering, however, that if a 'save-or-really-bad-stuff-happens' effect happens (and that you are aware of it), I will spend an AP if it seems that it might help. I.e., the first time an effect is used, you prolly wouldn't get such a chance, but afterwards yes.

Let me know if this is a problem or if you have comments.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> FYI: No one's save vs. blindness was close enough that round that an AP spent would have mattered. I am considering, however, that if a 'save-or-really-bad-stuff-happens' effect happens (and that you are aware of it), I will spend an AP if it seems that it might help. I.e., the first time an effect is used, you prolly wouldn't get such a chance, but afterwards yes.
> 
> Let me know if this is a problem or if you have comments.



 Sounds fine to me, although Ashlyn doesn't exactly have too many AP's right now (at least not until she gets to the castle and levels  )

@stonegod: Just a note, if necessary Ashlyn will definitely spend an AP to avoid being stunned during this fight.

Also, during the previous round (round 6) did Ashlyn get a full attack, since she didn't need to move?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Also, during the previous round (round 6) did Ashlyn get a full attack, since she didn't need to move?



Second attack missed.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Second attack missed.



 Cool ... just wanted to check since you normally note if an attack misses 




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Mercenary, where you're at is the wrong place to be!" she warns.



Poor Ladreth ... he can't even answer, let alone move out of the way ...
Nice RP though ...


----------



## ethandrew

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Poor Ladreth ... he can't even answer, let alone move out of the way ...
> Nice RP though ...




...and his back is turned to where the bolt would come from, and he's none too smart either so he probably wouldn't know where the attack came from.

In other words, if Ladreth's position is holding Janis back from casting said spell, go for it.


----------



## James Heard

This round the only thing hold Janis back is the logistics of putting one thing away and pulling out the other. Since I'm about an hour or so from jumping in the car though, I thought it was a polite way of saying "I intend for Janis to use the scroll to frag the werewolf" if she's NPC'd any while I'm gone. 

Janis is holding her position because it's where she's hitting just about every one of the bad guys with her _decomposition_ spell, and I'm hoping eventually that will lead to the wolf way in the back going *ding* and expiring. Once the werewolves are dead though, she's got her own werewolf spell all prepped to go chow down on the caster - preferably in cheetah/dire flier form if she has time to change (because I wouldn't want anyone to get away except in a box). With the spell bonuses and shapechanging Janis should be a scary melee opponent. Of course if there's ever a way to wave the bear inside, she's going to order him in to eat something.

And that's Janis's tactical for the fight. Unless there are a lot more opponents than we're aware of, that should be enough information even if I get guilted into staying until Sunday and they keep me busy and away from a computer.


----------



## James Heard

I did about 2000 miles worth of driving yesterday, but I'm back home with computer access again. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving if they celebrate it, or a nice holiday from Americans if they don't.


----------



## stonegod

*Happy Anniversary!*

Shortly before 9PM on November 27, 2006, the first post in the IC thread was made (took me an hour to write, however). Huzzah!

Updates later today.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Does this mean we get a free level up?  Hmm?  Huh?  Do we?  Do we huh?  Hmm?  Yeah?  Yeah?!?

No?

Drat.


----------



## James Heard

Wow, didn't know it had been that long.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wow, didn't know it had been that long.



It has indeed. I've only been on two others that have been active that long (or most of it).


----------



## James Heard

It's been an easy year though, not counting the corpses. Janis never seems to become a chore to write for, and it's still interesting to read the rest of everyone's take on your own characters and plots. 

Huzzah n'stuff.


----------



## Stormwind

Well congrats to everyone that's made the game last the way that it has. 



On another note, Ashlyn seems to be doing a reasonable job of being a tank and preventing the nymph and werewolf from getting to anyone else, however, at this rate, she won't last long without help and she's not real good at asking for help.
Can I suggest any of the following:
- Tessa take a step forward and heal Ashlyn as necessary
- Janis send her bear in to grapple the shifter (it should be able to go around the pillar and past Tessa in one move action).

Of course, we had better hope that Ashlyn also keeps making her saves (good thing that she has a good fortitude save)  ... because if she gets stunned - then things are going to get nasty.


----------



## James Heard

When are things not nasty? We're a bunch of nasty, dirty adventurers hurting on these poor country folk, butting in where we don't have any business. Shame on us.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> When are things not nasty? We're a bunch of nasty, dirty adventurers hurting on these poor country folk, butting in where we don't have any business. Shame on us.



They're just good ole boys, never meaning no harm...  except for the lycanthropy and such.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Stormwind said:
			
		

> On another note, Ashlyn seems to be doing a reasonable job of being a tank and preventing the nymph and werewolf from getting to anyone else, however, at this rate, she won't last long without help and she's not real good at asking for help.
> Can I suggest any of the following:
> - Tessa take a step forward and heal Ashlyn as necessary




If you want Tessa to provide more healing, you'll probably have to say so IC- Tessa is blind and can't tell how bad Ashlyn is hurt, plus she'll need to follow the sound of her voice for a touch-casting since she stepped back a bit (the possibility of running into a wall- or worse flailing blindly and touching the pillar seems like a bad gamble).  I'd go based on the Lay on hands, but I don't know if she actually verbalized her plea to the Host.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> They're just good ole boys, never meaning no harm...  except for the lycanthropy and such.




Someone call Daisy and Cooter stat.


----------



## stonegod

So... anyone going to post Round 9 actions?


----------



## ethandrew

I think Ladreth's Stunned wasn't reduced for the 9th round. He had 3 to go in the 8th and it was still at 3 for the 9th. He can't wait to be unstunned just to be blinded! If this is an oversight on my part, my apologies.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I think Ladreth's Stunned wasn't reduced for the 9th round. He had 3 to go in the 8th and it was still at 3 for the 9th. He can't wait to be unstunned just to be blinded! If this is an oversight on my part, my apologies.



Prolly missed it. I'll double check when I do next round.


----------



## stonegod

I'm starting new threads for the IC and OOC as these are getting long. They can be found below:

- Chapter II 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*



- Chapter II [IC]

Please update your bookmarks/subscriptions.













*OOC:*




New subscriptions are broken.  So we'll stay here until fixed.


----------



## James Heard

Soooo painful these days trying to use ENWorld. I suppose it's probably a good idea to start backing up the threads before someone "fixes" us with ENWorldII and borks the threads back a few months or something.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Soooo painful these days trying to use ENWorld. I suppose it's probably a good idea to start backing up the threads before someone "fixes" us with ENWorldII and borks the threads back a few months or something.



Since the big crash, I have all my threads mailed to gmail. I gots them all (though w/o all the attachments. Haven't found a way to archive them in place).


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Since the big crash, I have all my threads mailed to gmail. I gots them all (though w/o all the attachments. Haven't found a way to archive them in place).



That's probably a good idea. I've got them sending to my home email account, but every year or so I do something mean and have to reinstall which usually ends up wiping my stored emails. It's less painful than when I busted my cell phone, but still...


----------



## stonegod

i have update the misc stuff post with new Dramatis Persona (the nymph, Vincent, St. Ectarina, and Lord ir'Zarovich). I've also posted some initial rules on taint (from _Heroes of Horror_). It'll probably become relevant.   

[sblock=s@squ@tch]Speaking of relevance: The blind fury, included with certain corrupting effects of a column he raged near and touched, has given Marot 3 points of Depravity. This means he is mildly tainted. He is now Disoriented: He looses track of events. When surprised, he is dazed for 1 round.

Let me know if you have any questions/concerns.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

XP!

Shifter Ambush: 720 (Ashlyn, Tessa, and Ladreth), 630 (Thailost Three)
Jarrith's Curse: 2160 (Ashlyn, Tessa, and Ladreth), 1680 (Thailost Three)
Forest Trials: 1575 (Ashlyn, Tessa, and Ladreth), 1305 (Janis and Marot)

Totals:

Marot: 28018 (Just Enough for 8th)
Janis: 31168 (Enough for 8th)
Jarrith: 29863 (Enough for 8th)
Ashlyn: 27075 (Still enough for 7th )
Tessa: 23670 (Enough for 7th)
Ladreth: 22430 (Enough for 7th)

*Everyone:* Please put your XP in your post (near the character's name is best). Feel free to level up; just update me on what you plan on leveling in, etc., etc.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod, As long as it's still ok with you, Ashlyn will continue to delay levelling until the PrC requirements are met ... of course this means that I (as a player) really want to get her to the castle soon. Although at this rate, she's going to be having a real ephifany when she gets to the castle ... at least 2 levels worth. 

@stonegod: Also, After the first combat you mentioned some 'treasure' which Ashlyn put into the group gear which included a greatwsord, a longbow, a potion bracer, a potion of cure moderate, and a potion of greater magic fang. Are these included in the treasure listed in the RG thread or in addition to? The reason I ask is that you don't mention the longbow in the treasure list on the RG thread.

Regarding the treasure, Ashlyn has added it to the group gear in the haversack which I have now copied to the end of her character sheet so as to be easier to locate. The haversack with the group gear in, is still on the back of her mount.


@pathfinderq1: Could you add the remaining charges for milosh's wand to your character sheet so that I can fully remove it from the group gear (see the bottom of Ashlyn's character sheet).


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> stonegod, As long as it's still ok with you, Ashlyn will continue to delay levelling until the PrC requirements are met ... of course this means that I (as a player) really want to get her to the castle soon. Although at this rate, she's going to be having a real ephifany when she gets to the castle ... at least 2 levels worth.



.You prolly want to get there soon. 



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Also, After the first combat you mentioned some 'treasure' which Ashlyn put into the group gear which included a greatwsord, a longbow, a potion bracer, a potion of cure moderate, and a potion of greater magic fang. Are these included in the treasure listed in the RG thread or in addition to?



All treasure accounted for.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> .You prolly want to get there soon.



Yep!



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> All treasure accounted for.



 What about the longbow?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> What about the longbow?



You mean the 4 compositive longbows +2. They're there. In really small invisible electrons. (Fixed)


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> You mean the 4 compositive longbows +2. They're there. In really small invisible electrons. (Fixed)



 Yep ... those longbows 

All treasure has been added to group gear. Group gear is located in a nice friendly sblock at the bottom of Ashlyn's character sheet.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> <taint snipped>
> Religious organizations know of ways to fight off or protect against taint, though it is difficult to identify.



@stonegod: Does Ashlyn (or any of the others) know anything about fighting off or protecting against taint?


----------



## Stormwind

> The waters are perfectly clear, but even from the shore, its stark coldness gives Ashlyn chills. As she shines her torch over the waters, there, at the bottom, she can see a glint off of a metal blade. Could this be the sword she is after? The blade with so high a price?



@stonegod: How deep is the pool? Can Ashlyn wade in it or is she going to have to swim?


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=stonegod]

I'm not that familiar with taint, but can it ever be removed?  Also, at how many points does it move to the next level?

[/sblock]

Marot is leveled -- took another level in Enlightened Spirit.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Does Ashlyn (or any of the others) know anything about fighting off or protecting against taint?



A good Kn: Religion check will tell you some things. Ashlyn, Tessa, and Marot can determine the following if so inclined:
- When first exposed, restorative magic (restoration, etc.) can lessen taint. This must be done soon to remove the taint, and can prevent spilling over into the next level of taint. However, if it settles in (a day), only a miracle or wish lessen this level.
- Other spells (atonement, remove curse, etc.) can reduce taint. It cannot remove taint below its currently level (its too ingrained).
- There are rituals of certain faith that can reduce taint. Mental depravity can be reduced with week long rituals, while time in a sacred spring can reduce corruption.
- There are certain sacred substances that can help protect from taint; but they only last for so long. Some might be found in the caravan... or perhaps in the ruined Barovian church.


			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: How deep is the pool? Can Ashlyn wade in it or is she going to have to swim?



 Waist deep.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=stonegod]I'm not that familiar with taint, but can it ever be removed?  Also, at how many points does it move to the next level?[/sblock]



[sblock]6 points is the threshold for Moderate taint, so Marot is half-way there. I posted ways to fix it in the thread. Marot may suspect something is wrong, but as he was blind to the source, may have some problem identifying it as taint.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind

@James Heard: Depends on how practical it is to retrieve ... if the pool is only a few feet deep then Ashlyn will want to walk in and grab the sword herself. However if it requires swimming, then being practical, if Janis can get it easier, then Ashlyn will welcome the help.

_Edit: As the water is only waist deep, Ashlyn will try to retrieve it herself._


----------



## s@squ@tch

Is Ashlyn our own lady-of-the-lake?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is Ashlyn our own lady-of-the-lake?



No, she's a watery tart.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> A good Kn: Religion check will tell you some things. Ashlyn, Tessa, and Marot can determine the following if so inclined:
> - When first exposed, restorative magic (restoration, etc.) can lessen taint. This must be done soon to remove the taint, and can prevent spilling over into the next level of taint. However, if it settles in (a day), only a miracle or wish lessen this level.
> - Other spells (atonement, remove curse, etc.) can reduce taint. It cannot remove taint below its currently level (its too ingrained).
> - There are rituals of certain faith that can reduce taint. Mental depravity can be reduced with week long rituals, while time in a sacred spring can reduce corruption.
> - There are certain sacred substances that can help protect from taint; but they only last for so long. Some might be found in the caravan... or perhaps in the ruined Barovian church.



 Ashlyn is concerned about the bites so she will be definitely be inclined to determine what she can about the taint, specifically corruption.

I assume that the rituals of the faith and the immersion in sacred springs are things that she might know due to her religious background. Would it be more appropriate that such knowledge comes from her worship of Dol'Arrah or from the Lightbringers?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I assume that the rituals of the faith and the immersion in sacred springs are things that she might know due to her religious background. Would it be more appropriate that such knowledge comes from her worship of Dol'Arrah or from the Lightbringers?



Both. There are a variety of methods.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON: Through the magic of TVTM, the other group will be arriving soon your time. So no galavanting off to the castle by yourself.


----------



## Stormwind

@Everyone: If there is anything in the group gear that anyone would like to use, just let me know (or just ask Ashlyn IC) 


I think the potion bracers might be particulary useful for Ladreth and Ashlyn as the groups tanks, each with a potion of cure moderate and cure light wounds in it.
I think that all 3 potions of greater magic fang should go to Janis (if she wants them) as none of the rest of us have any use for them (apart from selling them).
I think the 2 scrolls of cure light wounds should go to Marot or Janis
Can anyone benefit from the Bracers of armor?
And of course we should identify the cloak as soon as we can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> No, she's a watery tart.




Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> DEFCON: Through the magic of TVTM, the other group will be arriving soon your time. So no galavanting off to the castle by yourself.



Hey... I couldn't think of anything else to commiserate with Khensu about.  LOL!

I do have to say... it's a damn shame the whole Lysaga Hill saga is happening _tonight_... now that I have access to 3rd level divine spells, I think we all would have loved a chance for Tessa and Jarrith to wake up in the morning and be able to cast Remove Curse and Remove Blindness _before_ getting into a war with the witches.  As it stands right now... we're going to have a devil of a time unless the Jorasco healers have some blindness cures at the very least.  

Oh, and BTW - I have leveled Jarrith up... including making the feat swap that stonegod said I could upon my next level up after I acquired the Lightbringer abilities.  I swapped Sacred Vengeance for Razing Strike.  They pretty much are the same kind of feat (a precision attack that works against undead) so it's not like it's a big character change for him.  Razing Strike just uses up spell slots rather than Turn Undead uses and is a bit more powerful.  The description of the feat is in my character abilities section.


----------



## s@squ@tch

DEFCON: Did you remember your stat increase from 8th level?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I do have to say... it's a damn shame the whole Lysaga Hill saga is happening _tonight_... now that I have access to 3rd level divine spells, I think we all would have loved a chance for Tessa and Jarrith to wake up in the morning and be able to cast Remove Curse and Remove Blindness _before_ getting into a war with the witches.  As it stands right now... we're going to have a devil of a time unless the Jorasco healers have some blindness cures at the very least.



Jarrith leveled overnight upon his return. He has his 3rd level spells.


----------



## Stormwind

I vote for lots of remove curse and remove blindness


----------



## s@squ@tch

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I vote for lots of remove curse and remove blindness




I would agree -- Marot would love to see again.


----------



## stonegod

A summary of changes (BAB, Saves, feats, and such).


----------



## Stormwind

I think we're done here, but if anyone else wants to do anything before we leave ... now would be the time ...


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well I only get one 3rd level spell (in addition to my domain spell).  I took Remove Curse because that makes the most sense considering it was that spell that Tessa used on him (and he figured he might need it again).  As much as Remove Blindness would be useful, I really couldn't see any reason for Jarrith to take it this past morning without meta-gaming.

Thank you s@squ@tch for reminding me of the stat increase.  That helps a lot!  

For stonegod:

1 level of Shadowbane Stalker: +1 DEX (to 18), +1 BAB, +1 Fort, +1d6 Sneak Attack, +1 level of spellcasting, +4 HP, +7 skill points, swapped Sacred Vengeance feat for Razing Strike feat.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'll get Tessa's level-up info posted later tonight- as much as I might like another PrC level, she'll probably go for Cleric 6, as that seems much more likely to be useful...


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Stonegod]

What would be the chances that Marot realizes something is wrong -- in that he has started to hear voices in his head (taint) ?  (know(religion)?)  

He probably doesn't trust/know Tessa/Ashlyn well enough to speak to them about such things, but probably would discuss it with Jarrith/Khensu -- that something seems wrong/unclean/etc.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=s@squ@tch]







			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What would be the chances that Marot realizes something is wrong -- in that he has started to hear voices in his head (taint) ?  (know(religion)?)
> 
> He probably doesn't trust/know Tessa/Ashlyn well enough to speak to them about such things, but probably would discuss it with Jarrith/Khensu -- that something seems wrong/unclean/etc.



Self diagnosis is tricky, and of the three of you, Marot has the most schooling in what is happened to him. I'd say you'd have to wait until the blindness is gone to get an inkling that something is off... unless someone else notices something first.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Ok, Janis is about to be put up as soon as I finish finalizing her spell list (assuming that we're getting home in one piece and she gets to memorize her new level of spells, etc).

Significant changes: +1 Wis, Janis now has that brill 18 she asked for from Santa. 

Alignment change: To go with her new wisdom, and to reflect the changes in her life since she's come to Barovia (before everything was about The War, it was easy to be cynical - now it's less about politics and more about doing the right thing for people who simply need to be helped) she's now Neutral Good (assuming that's cool). That makes her Child of Winter feat unusable, but that feels about right since she'd probably be inclined to smack her sect mate around a lot for being jerks right about now.

Skill changes: I'm dumping just about everything into Diplomacy this time. Not only has Janis gotten an awful lot of practice out here in Zombietown, she's gotten a new insight into people in general (+1 Wis).


----------



## Stormwind

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I'll get Tessa's level-up info posted later tonight- as much as I might like another PrC level, she'll probably go for Cleric 6, as that seems much more likely to be useful...



 @pathfinderq1: If you think Tessa might be interested in the lightbringer cleric substitution levels, Ashlyn is more than happy to induct her into the lightbringers. (Of course you'd want to clear it with stonegod, but I'd guess there should be not problems with that)


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, Janis is about to be put up as soon as I finish finalizing her spell list (assuming that we're getting home in one piece and she gets to memorize her new level of spells, etc).



I'm fine with the above. Janis, however, will not be able to replace the spells she used today (neither will Tessa); new slots can be filled in.


----------



## James Heard

OK, done I think.


----------



## pathfinderq1

No sale, at least for now, on the Lightbringer substitution levels- it doesn't seem quite right for her.  A few questions though:

1. To fill empty spell slots, we need only an hour of prayer, right?  Or do we need a full night's rest?  A Cure Blindness would be pretty useful...

2. Can Tessa tell the injuries of those who suffered Con damage, possibly with a Heal check?  once she can see again, anyway- I don't imagine she can do much diagnosis blind...

3. Because I can't find it right now- how are we doing HP?  would it be 4.5 or 5 for a cleric level?

Level-up will be Cleric 6; adds 1 2nd level and 1 3rd level spell and 1 effective caster level, +1 BAB, +1 to all saves; +1 each to Concentration, Heal, Knowledge- religion, Knowledge- arcana, Spellcraft; no stat increase or feats this level


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 1. To fill empty spell slots, we need only an hour of prayer, right?  Or do we need a full night's rest?  A Cure Blindness would be pretty useful...



Min 15 minutes, up to an hour depending on how many spells.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 2. Can Tessa tell the injuries of those who suffered Con damage, possibly with a Heal check?  once she can see again, anyway- I don't imagine she can do much diagnosis blind...



Ashlyn knows of the damage, and a simple Heal check will indicate it... when she can see.


----------



## pathfinderq1

If possible, Tessa will pray long enough to fill her new spell slots: level 2 (Bulls strength) and level 3 (Cure blindness).  Once she is done, she will try and make herself useful- doing what she can as a healer (at least Heal checks all around, and anything else appropriate- like checking those who were injured back in town...).


----------



## stonegod

On HP: half round down on even levels, up on odd.


----------



## ethandrew

I always found leveling for Fighters to be pretty straightforward. I did not take into consideration that Ladreth's current Constitution is only 13, hence the +2 to HP. If that does in fact become permanent, then I will reflect that change.


[sblock=Ladreth Dorkunan Advancement]L7->Fighter 5 HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP: +2 (2+0= 2)
Skill (Jump 1, Ride 1)
Abilities: Str 22 (13 pts +1 LA +2 Item), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (6 pts), Int 10 (4 pts), Wis 10 (2 pts), Cha 7 (1 pts)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Con damage is not permanent.


----------



## Stormwind

I would suggest that we would want both Tessa and Marot able to see if possible (remember that Tessa does have the wand of magic missile as well, even if she requires a CL check to use it). Thus we should check whether the Jorasco healers can help with the blindless, or if the caravan or Bildrath might have some scrolls to help?

Regarding use of lesser restoration, perhaps it would be best to use on Ladreth as he is one of our tanks and Ashlyn has better AC so Ladreth needs his HP more.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When you get back to town, Jarrith also has a Lesser Restoration in memory (and can pray to do a swap or two if more are needed).

And I can't wait for next level... another point to BAB will make Jarrith +6, and thus he gets a second attack... and with another feat slot in, I'll be able to take Improved Two Weapon Fighting and thus get four attacks a round.    That's when the real fun with Sneak Attack damage starts!


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And I can't wait for next level... another point to BAB will make Jarrith +6, and thus he gets a second attack... and with another feat slot in, I'll be able to take Improved Two Weapon Fighting and thus get four attacks a round.    That's when the real fun with Sneak Attack damage starts!



Note to self... kill Jarrith before 9th level...


----------



## DEFCON 1

You've made a half-dozen attempts on his life so far, and he's survived them all!  There's nothing you can do to him!  Nothing!!!  MWAHAHAHAHA--

Um... unless of course you kill off Khensu.  Then Jarrith might very well go off the deep end.


----------



## James Heard

Jarrith isn't already "in the deep end?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

James Heard said:
			
		

> Jarrith isn't already "in the deep end?"




Naw!  He's walking down the slope of the pool from shallow end to deep... but his feet are still technically on the pool floor.  He's not dog-paddling yet.    

By the way stonegod... when do you want us to move over to the Ch. II OOC thread?  Starting now?  Or will you let us know here first?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> By the way stonegod... when do you want us to move over to the Ch. II OOC thread?  Starting now?  Or will you let us know here first?



When new subscriptions work. Which they have given no ETA on.


----------



## Stormwind

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When you get back to town, Jarrith also has a Lesser Restoration in memory (and can pray to do a swap or two if more are needed).
> 
> And I can't wait for next level... another point to BAB will make Jarrith +6, and thus he gets a second attack... and with another feat slot in, I'll be able to take Improved Two Weapon Fighting and thus get four attacks a round.    That's when the real fun with Sneak Attack damage starts!



 You can't wait for next level ... heh ... I can't wait to get Ashlyn to the chapel in the castle ... given the current plan, it may be that she will get enough xp from the upcoming encounter on the hill to level straight to level 8 once she eventually gets there 

I'm just looking forward to her getting a celestial raven companion ... somehow the image of Ashlyn in gleaming armor mounted on a black stallion, with a raven sitting on her wrist pops into my mind


----------



## James Heard

I was hoping for _9_th level before we hit the castle, so Janis can enlist a Sancho, her trusted sidekick and bonny companion, in the fight. Maybe Ireena would like to become a henchman? Hrm.


----------



## Stormwind

James Heard said:
			
		

> I was hoping for _9_th level before we hit the castle, so Janis can enlist a Sancho, her trusted sidekick and bonny companion, in the fight. Maybe Ireena would like to become a henchman? Hrm.



 Hmmm ... I don't know that I'd want to wait that long, I mean Ashlyn's currently 925xp away from having enough xp for level 8 ... so it's getting a bit more urgent that she get to the chapel so that she can level.

Besides, it's not like we're going to assault the castle, this will just be the opening gambit where we ask permission from the lord to use his chapel (and perhaps his library). The way I see it we're trying to avoid direct conflict with this guy until we absolutely have to. Perhaps we can make a specific point of thanking him for his help in repelling the werewolf attack on the village.

And after all, from what I've gathered, we will need to leave and return to the castle at least once, possibly more often ... at least if we are going to accomplish our goals here in Barovia.


As far as the henchman idea, leadership is probably a fairly strong feat in these surroundings .... that is if you can keep your cohort alive (which might be a little more difficult)! Besides, I'd say that Janis is already well on her well to gaining followers down in the village ... maybe she can just found her own cult


----------



## James Heard

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... I don't know that I'd want to wait that long, I mean Ashlyn's currently 925xp away from having enough xp for level 8 ... so it's getting a bit more urgent that she get to the chapel so that she can level.
> 
> Besides, it's not like we're going to assault the castle, this will just be the opening gambit where we ask permission from the lord to use his chapel (and perhaps his library). The way I see it we're trying to avoid direct conflict with this guy until we absolutely have to. Perhaps we can make a specific point of thanking him for his help in repelling the werewolf attack on the village.



I've watched too many horror flicks to trust a group of spunky outsiders walking up the steep hill to the creepy castle looking for charity. We might as well put the bear in a red shirt and complain about our carriage breaking down in the rain.


> And after all, from what I've gathered, we will need to leave and return to the castle at least once, possibly more often ... at least if we are going to accomplish our goals here in Barovia.



I just afraid that once we're in the castle we're in for being taken captive and having our brains replaced with dog brains or something, or at the very least some dude in lingerie singing songs at us and making goo-goo eyes at Jarrith.

I'm not completely psyched that we're heading off to another encounter without resting, but on the good side it's slightly possible that Janis will turn into a werewolf in the middle of the encounter - with a little luck that could work in our favor.

Besides, it's expensive but we're now at the level where Janis can start bringing people back to life if we need to. As gnomes and goblins maybe, but those are the breaks I guess.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yeah... the next fight without having rested is gonna be a real pain in the tuchas.  But it's unfortunately one we don't have a choice as to when we do it.

As Jarrith is still okay with all his spells, it might very well make sense for him to stay out of melee this time while everyone else (Ashlyn, Ladreth, Tessa, Janis) goes into hand-to-hand.  That way Jarrith can cast as much healing as needed.

And once we have the raven symbol, we pretty much have to go up to the castle, because there's nothing else for us to do.  Without getting the Tome of Strahd, we won't know where the three fanes are that we need to destroy.  We also need to awaken both items, get Ashlyn her prestige class, let Khensu go through the ritual to regain his paladin status, and figure out what's up with Marot and what he needs to do.

I think if we do in fact go up there with Ireena in tow to just "speak" to Lord Sergei... we'll be able to accomplish most (if not all) of these things without generating any ire from the Lord (he did come down and help us destroy the lycan scourge after all).  We need to remember that as far as the characters are all concerned... all that is up there is just a descendant of some bad man from centuries ago.  We've received a hint that it might be a vampire... but it's mainly circumstantial evidence, and even if he is... that's not to say he's automatically against anything our characters are doing (so far as they know).  OOC we might know what this will eventually lead to, but IC he's just some weird dude who has the hots for Ireena and could very well be a very charitable host when we arrive.


----------



## stonegod

Well, there's still Jarrith's remove curse, though he hasn't used it yet.

Big update Sunday, most likely. Little updates sooner.


----------



## James Heard

Janis is simply prepping everyone for the "mob with torches" aspect of the castle adventure.


----------



## s@squ@tch

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis is simply prepping everyone for the "mob with torches" aspect of the castle adventure.




I lost a post I was working on all d@mn day.... 

Anywho, I think Frankenstein has already been destroyed (in the church basement), so hopefully we only have Count Chocula and Booberry to deal with.

I'll try and recollect my post and get it up later.


----------



## Stormwind

Ok, a couple of things that I think we need to do before heading out:
Tessa cast Lesser restoration on Ladreth
Jarrith cast Lesser restoration on Ashlyn
Tessa should check in with Mateusz, let him know what's happened and see if he has any further info on the Verdant lord.
Anything else ... ?

I chose Ashlyn and Ladreth for the lesser restorations as they are the groups tanks.
I think that we most likely will need Ashlyn and Tessa's healing for tonight's fight, and so we should let Urik recover for now. We can always heal him afterwards if we happen to have any healing left.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa is willing to use her Lesser Restoration on Ladreth- she also has 1 or 2 of those on scrolls if we need them.  Tessa probably won't seek out Mateusz voluntarily at this point.


----------



## stonegod

Anybody joining Jarrith in the 'private' room? Let me know what plans are being made.

Ashlyn and Ladreth are both cured of all there Con damage assuming Tessa and Jarrith use their _lesser restorations_.

s@squ@tch: Feel free to interject your 'reconstructed' post before the 'meeting'.

It is several hours before you have to leave.


----------



## Stormwind

I have posted some thoughts for discussion in the 'private' room. I think we should aim to acquire the symbol and thus prevent the ceremony. If it is possible to do this before the ceremony, then we should grab the opportunity, but disrupting activities during the ceremony and acting when they are preoccupied is perhaps the simplest plan, with everyone prepared to take advantage of any any opportunities that present themselves earlier.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith will use his _Lesser Restoration_.  I will mark it off on my sheet.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa will use her Lesser Restoration as well- I'll update my spell tracking shortly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

2 Questions:

1) Can Ashlyn wield the sunsword blade?  Wasn't it missing the hilt? 
2) Should we identify the cloak that we found on the hag?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 1) Can Ashlyn wield the sunsword blade?  Wasn't it missing the hilt?



Yes. It has a grip where the hilt would be formed around (as decoration). Its functional, but obviously incomplete. It is a _bastard sword +1_ that can be wielded by someone with shortsword prof.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 2) Should we identify the cloak that we found on the hag?



Upon examination by folks w/ spellcraft, it is id'd as a _mantle of second chances_. Allows one to reroll any single roll 1/d.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wow, that mantle is a fairly powerful magic item -- I'd suggest anyone who currently does not have a cloak to take it.

Marot has a cloak of charisma that he wears, so he wouldn't be interested in it, unless he sprouts another pair of shoulders, in which case, it is his.

_Mantle of Second Chances_ is on pg 115 of the _Magic Item Compendium _ for those playing at home.


----------



## Stormwind

Regarding the cloak, Marot, Ashlyn and Ladreth all have cloaks, however I might suggest that Ladreth takes the cloak and gives his to someone else. The reason why is that he has a rather weak will save and the cloak would at least offer a better chance to prevent him being charmed or otherwise turned against us ... just a thought.

Also, regarding the Iron bracers of armor, can Janis use them? Or does anyone else have any use for them?

Regarding other items of group gear, is everyone fine with the following split (other suggestions are welcome):

*Ashlyn*
Potion bracer
- Potion of cure light wounds
- Potion of cure moderate wounds

*Ladreth*
Potion bracer
- Potion of cure light wounds
- Potion of cure moderate wounds

*Janis*
Potion of greater magic fang x3
Scroll of cure light wounds

*Marot*
Scroll of cure light wounds

btw, does anyone know how many potions a potion bracer fits, Is it just 2?

Note: the above suggestions are based on how I see peoples roles within the party and thus assigning gear to offer the group as many options as possible.


----------



## James Heard

Janis is going to need some ground meat to soak those potions of Greater Magic Fang in for the bear if he's gonna eat them 

Someone more fragile can have an extra cure light wounds potion, or someone doing the whole melee thing on a more professional basis at least. Janis might be wading into combat more, but she's still usually not into the thick of things for at least several rounds because she's casting. Plus, whether or not she's running around putting band-aids on anyone much, she's got access to some of the most powerful healing magics in the party (I think?). I _would_ like to see if we've got the resources to get the material components (1,000 GP worth of whatever) for at least one Reincarnation application before long, You know, just in case anyone has an accident or dies in a way that doesn't preclude coming back.


----------



## stonegod

Potion bracer: 3 potions.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot took the two scrolls of CLW when he and Ladreth (re)joined the group.


----------



## stonegod

Good planning, all. What I will need when fully decided is:
- What is the plan on purchases (looking for something specific or not?)
- When is the assault going to occur
- General initial strategy (approach, pre-buffing if any, when/where hiding if trying to show early, etc.)

Once that is all decided, I'll move forward.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Are we going to the Ecartine (sp?) Husk locale?  

I know Marot was not present at that time, so he would be unfamiliar with the pro's and con's of the area.

Also, party treasure is pretty much restricted to items at the moment, correct?  I haven't seen much treasure listed as coinage or gems, unless I've missed something.

What are the odds of the locals having a Chausible of Fell Power or Warlock's Scepter....   :\

About the potion bracers -- which book are they in?  I looked all over the MIC and was unable to find them.  What body slot do they occupy?  Arms?

Some questions/comments on the character sheets:

1) Ladreth needs to update his Character levels -- it still says Ranger 2/ Fighter 4
2) Does Janis have a scroll of lightning bolt left after the last encounter (one is listed on the sheet)? (could be useful for tonight if so)
3) Tessa is a Cleric 6/Flame of Khyber 1 now?  (Sheet says Cleric 5/Flame 1)


----------



## James Heard

No, the scroll of lightning bolt was used last encounter and I haven't updated it away yet. That's why I mentioned adding in some scrolls if the artificers had them on hand and we could afford it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

James Heard said:
			
		

> No, the scroll of lightning bolt was used last encounter and I haven't updated it away yet. That's why I mentioned adding in some scrolls if the artificers had them on hand and we could afford it.




We still have ~ 3800 gp in caravan funds.  We could also possibly barter and/or sell some of the party equipment that we have no need of (bracers +2 come to mind), but doubt that Barovia will be kind to us in the exchange department...


----------



## DEFCON 1

- What is the plan on purchases (looking for something specific or not?)

I think if we can get a couple area-of-effect damage scrolls, those would be best.  Fireball, Ice Storm, Cloudkill etc.  When we are about to fight, our casters can use their surprise rounds (assuming we have surprise) to cast the spells in the area to start with, then we can rush in during Round 1.

- When is the assault going to occur

I think if we leave with enough time to get to the ruins right before sundown, we can then find positions to hide and wait (plus give time for our druid to possibly erase any tracks).  Then we wait until the witches arrive.  When we have them all together and they first begin their ritual to summon the Verdant Lord, we nail them with the AoE spells then rush in to engage in melee (before they have a chance to complete the summoning).

- General initial strategy (approach, pre-buffing if any, when/where hiding if trying to show early, etc.)

Most folks could probably stay in the fringe of the treeline at the ruins (perhaps on the far side away from the path up to it).  If there's a spot that is behind and blocked by one of the building remnants from the center of the ruins or the big circular symbol... that would be best (since that's probably where the summoning would take place.  I could easily have Jarrith climb one of the 20' ruin outer walls and see if he could hide up on top of it (if its crenelated).  This way he can keep hidden and keep an eye on the actions below him during the summoning, and everyone else in the party can see him when he stands up or raises a hand as a signal.

Once the summoning begins, he signals the group, those who have the AoE spells move into position for LoS, cast the spells during the surprise round, then everyone rushes in.

As far as pre-buffing, a lot will depend on how silently one can cast, and the duration of said spells.  If Jarrith is hiding on the top of the wall, I dunno if he'd be able to cast his buffs on himself quiet enough to not give himself away.  He might end up needing to buff right as combat begins.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I think if we can get a couple area-of-effect damage scrolls, those would be best.



Note: Janis needs to make wizard CL checks to cast any Wizard spell higher than 1st; Tessa must make "wizard" CL checks for spells 3rd or higher. Marot can UMD as usual.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I think if we leave with enough time to get to the ruins right before sundown, we can then find positions to hide and wait (plus give time for our druid to possibly erase any tracks).



Plenty of time before sunrise (if you leave in about 2hrs, you'll be fine, as you know where you are going).



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As far as pre-buffing, a lot will depend on how silently one can cast, and the duration of said spells.  If Jarrith is hiding on the top of the wall, I dunno if he'd be able to cast his buffs on himself quiet enough to not give himself away.  He might end up needing to buff right as combat begins.



No one has Silent Spell or similar, IIRC.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Note: Janis needs to make wizard CL checks to cast any Wizard spell higher than 1st; Tessa must make "wizard" CL checks for spells 3rd or higher. Marot can UMD as usual.



Yes, but spell completion DCs are a joke. DC CL+1? Just how bad _has_ our luck been?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Yes, but spell completion DCs are a joke. DC CL+1? Just how bad _has_ our luck been?



I'm just pointing out it is not automatic. And know at least one person who as rolled a 1 recently on a roll they prolly didn't wish they did. But Jarrith's better now.


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* If we could get a hold of Druid _Ice Storm_ scrolls that would be better, but we'd have to have a more flexible timeline to manage that (assuming Janis made them herself).


----------



## Stormwind

After perusing the various plans, I would suggest that we can combine most of them with Jarrith's basic plan for now and make changes as necessary once we arrive there.

I would also suggest that we take full advantage of Marot's D.Door ability and that we form a 'kill squad' to takeout the green lady and/or any spellcasters (the kill squad consisting of Marot, Ashlyn, and Ladreth). If Marot, Ladreth, and Ashlyn suddenly 'port next to the green lady and are able to eliminate her quickly, it should improve our chances of surviving the battle.

Once we have time for it, it could be a good idea for Janis to craft a number of scrolls, but that also depends on whether the emerald claw agents allow us that much time ... somehow, I doubt it. For now at least it would be great to check what scrolls Bildrath and the caravan have available.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I already wrote it IC, but I like Stormwind's suggestion of the kill squad.  Depending on the scrolls we may or may not get, Janis and Tessa could cast the spells right before the other three 'port into the ruins to go after Green Lady.  I think that's a good one.

At this point, unless anyone has anything else in-game they need to do... our next step would be to speak to the equipment people to see what scrolls they might have.  Then we should probably get on the road and get up to the ruins to scout and select our positions.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Ashlyn will try and buy a scabbard for the 'sunsword'. Just something simple and practical.


@All: Given that they have a scroll of remove curse available, I think we should take it. Since Ashlyn, Ladreth and Janis were all bitten and Jarrith is possibly still affected, I think we need the insurance of another remove curse.

Note that after this we need to be certain who is afflicted and get rid of the damn affliction.

Casting a lesser restoration on Janis might also be smart, and even though Tessa has it on a scroll, I think it would be worth it for us to take the lesser restoration scroll too.

Regarding the cure light scrolls, I suspect that we don't have such a strong need for them due to the fact that we have Ashlyn's sacred healing for healing up after each battle. However, if Janis or Marot would like any, then by all means.

As far as the fireball scroll goes ... Sounds good to me, probably best if Tessa takes it <grin> ... at least she seems to like playing with fire 

Regarding Bildrath's wares, well call me paranoid, but I'm not sure that I would trust him not to poison us with the potions ...


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Regarding Bildrath's wares, well call me paranoid, but I'm not sure that I would trust him not to poison us with the potions ...



Sniff. Even the paladin has trust issues.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Perriwimple's girlfriend



Color me confused, but I have no idea what you are talking about. Could you reference a post?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot could hold onto and use the scrolls of remove curse and/or lesser restoration -- in case Tessa gets incapacited.

How does one get a CL4 Fireball?

I doubt we need any more CLW potions or scrolls -- Marot has the two scrolls to use, and CLW is kind of too weak for our party levels at this point to make a huge difference in combat.   :\ 

Someone should put that cloak to use that we found on the fey -- could be a good item to have against the verdant lady.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> How does one get a CL4 Fireball?



Being a 4th level artificer. You can create scrolls as if your CL was 2 higher, but the actual CL is your CL. So a 4th level artificer can create 3rd level arcane scrolls, but at CL4 instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## DEFCON 1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Someone should put that cloak to use that we found on the fey -- could be a good item to have against the verdant lady.



Stormwind mentioned perhaps giving the cloak to Ladreth, who would then pass his cloak of resistance +1 off to someone else (I'd suggest Janis).  That seems to make goodly sense to me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

What body position (if any) does a potion bracer take up?


----------



## James Heard

Janis isn't likely to accept hand-me-downs even of the magical variety from many people.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sniff. Even the paladin has trust issues.
> 
> Color me confused, but I have no idea what you are talking about. Could you reference a post?



 Ashlyn is making certain assumptions based on the aftermath of her encounter with the Ecaterine husk here. (Note that her assumptions may be far from the truth, however this is logical to her  )




			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> If the group is agreed, Jarrith will buy the scrolls of _Remove Curse_, _Lesser Restoration_ and _Fireball_ using whatever is left of their credit.  If necessary, he'll pay whatever might be left with coin.



The letter of credit that we have from the caravan is currently at 3095gp ... it should be enough for 3 scrolls


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What body position (if any) does a potion bracer take up?



Forearms.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Note that after this we need to be certain who is afflicted and get rid of the damn affliction.



You'll know before tomorrow (Eyre is still full).


----------



## ethandrew

I'm sorry for the disappearance. I moved and it took forever to get new internet installed. I hope to catch up tonight and should be smooth sailing from here.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the disappearance. I moved and it took forever to get new internet installed. I hope to catch up tonight and should be smooth sailing from here.



That's okay. I turned him into a zombie vampire werechicken. Shouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## James Heard

The Holiday season is notorious for causing delays, I honestly didn't even notice. I expect everything to be a little slower. If nothing else this month I think I've already done more shopping than I've done the entire rest of the year combined.


----------



## Stormwind

Just a heads up - I'll be travelling this weekend and will be without internet. Will be back on Sunday/Monday.

Group finances have been updated in the group gear section of Ashlyn's sheet.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: Some news on the adding new subscription front:

When you add/edit a post, there is the option to subscribe to a thread at the bottom of the "Additional Options" section below the post. Then, if you got to http://www.enworld.org/usercp.php? to check, all your threads with new posts will be listed there.

We'll say here until after the Verdant Lady, methinks, however.


----------



## Stormwind

To purchase the scabbard from Bildrath, can Ashlyn draw on her letter of credit with the caravan to get the 5gp?

Does Ashlyn know anything about removing the curse of Lycanthropy from her religious studies? Or about removing curses in general?


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> To purchase the scabbard from Bildrath, can Ashlyn draw on her letter of credit with the caravan to get the 5gp?



Insert sarcastic laughter from angry man.

Bildrath deals only in hard currency.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Does Ashlyn know anything about removing the curse of Lycanthropy from her religious studies? Or about removing curses in general?



No more than known previously---powerful curse and enchantment breaking spells (remove curse, break enchantment) have a chance of doing so. Those same spells usually work for normal curses as well.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Insert sarcastic laughter from angry man.
> 
> Bildrath deals only in hard currency.



 I meant that can Ashlyn use her letter of credit from the caravan to get the caravan to give her 5gp with which she can pay Bildrath for the scabbard.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I meant that can Ashlyn use her letter of credit from the caravan to get the caravan to give her 5gp with which she can pay Bildrath for the scabbard.



For such a small amount, that's fine.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn is being prudent (it's not paranoia if everyone is out to get you), but just a few thoughts from my suspicious mind:


			
				SRD:Lycanthrophy said:
			
		

> The only other way to remove the affliction is to cast remove curse or break enchantment on the character during one of the three days of the full moon. After receiving the spell, the _character must succeed on a DC 20 Will save_ to break the curse (the caster knows if the spell works). If the save fails, the process must be repeated. Characters undergoing this cure are often kept bound or confined in cages until the cure takes effect.



The interesting point here is that it states explicitly what happens if the curse is successfully broken, however it doesn't state what happens if a spell is cast but the character fails the Will save. 

Basically my point is what happens if the character fails the Will save? Does the spell not work at all, or does the spell suppress the affliction (reversing the change) but doesn't remove it? I think the second option would be much more in keeping with the flavor of Ravenloft, and Barovia in particular.

Of course this may all be meaningless speculation ... but .... <evil laughter in the distance> ...


----------



## stonegod

Update tomorrow most likely. Work never ceases.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn's status is down as:
Ashlyn: 43/43; 2 Con damage, 0/2 smites, 6/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP

It should be:
Ashlyn: 49/49; 1/2 smites, 1/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP
Since:
- Jarrith used his Lesser restoration on Ashlyn here.
- Ashlyn has only used 1 smite attack today (In forest trials here)
- Ashlyn has used 6 turn undead attempts today (3 during shifter ambush, 1 during Jarrith's Curse, 1 during Forest Trial's, and 1 in town)

---------------------------

Finally could Janis and Ladreth please add the potions/potion bracers from the group gear to their character sheets so that I can remove them from the group gear, Thanks. (details below)

*Ladreth*
Potion bracer
- Potion of cure light wounds
- Potion of cure moderate wounds

*Janis*
Potion of greater magic fang x3

Did we have any resolution on the cloak issue?
Also if anyone else was going to take anything from group gear, then please mark it on your sheet and let me know so that I can mark if off from the group gear. Thanks


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn's status is down as:
> Ashlyn: 43/43; 2 Con damage, 0/2 smites, 6/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP
> 
> It should be:
> Ashlyn: 49/49; 1/2 smites, 1/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP
> Since:
> - Jarrith used his Lesser restoration on Ashlyn here.
> - Ashlyn has only used 1 smite attack today (In forest trials here)
> - Ashlyn has used 6 turn undead attempts today (3 during shifter ambush, 1 during Jarrith's Curse, 1 during Forest Trial's, and 1 in town)



I was looking for that restoration (I thought'd it happen). However, all the Turns before dawn today were yesterday, so she's only down 2 [Trials and town].


----------



## James Heard

Is Perriwimple eligible for reincarnating, or was it a death effect that did him in? I've been thinking about angry uncles and ticked off villagers, and maybe it's worth 1k gold to reinforce that we are not only the good guys but we are also serious bad@sses with life and death in the palm of our hands (even though it's hard to tell, what with everyone dying and all that). If he comes back as a Bugbear we'll even accomplish something for everyone in Barovia's diversity awareness training.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, I'm back in town and going to try and catch up on things, hope everyone had a great Xmas/Festivus/Kwanzaa/New Year!


----------



## Stormwind

<bump>


----------



## stonegod

I'm back w/ my books, so we'll get going tonightish.

Just to double check:

*The Plan*
Jarrith hides nearby, the rest at the edge of the clearing (there is a gap of bare rock) until the Green Lady shows. Jarrith attacks, gives the signal, then Marot jumps in Ashlyn and Ladreth while the others follow/spell from range?

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## James Heard

*shrug* I figured that I would let everyone else do something and then reread the IC thread a bit to figure out what we were doing for this one. 

Oh, and I'm here. Obviously.


----------



## Stormwind

The Plan sounds about right to me


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would agree as well.  Hopefully this "Green Lady" isn't some Barovian demigoddess who will wipe us off the face of the map.


----------



## James Heard

Judging by our current tally I doubt we'd need a goddess to have our floor wiped most thoroughly...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, if this lady is hot, maybe Marot can become her consort.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON: As far as I can tell, Razing strike only applies extra damage to undead (as a divine caster), not all. So Jarrith still has his _deific vengeance_.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

stonegod, sent you an e-mail on gmail.


----------



## stonegod

Waiting on Ladreth (ethanadrew is MIA, so I might NPC) and Ashlyn. Will update tonight.


----------



## stonegod

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> stonegod, sent you an e-mail on gmail.



I'll have a gander later tonight.


----------



## Stormwind

@stonegod: Ashlyn is waiting for her initiative (after the green lady and the 3 witches) before I post her actions.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Stonegod: Would Marot be able to reach Jarrith with a touch if he moved from K5 --> L4?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Stonegod: Would Marot be able to reach Jarrith with a touch if he moved from K5 --> L4?



Nope; solid wall.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Would movement for Marot (K4 --> L3 --> M3 --> N4) be 25', or are some of those squares considered difficult terrain?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Would movement for Marot (K4 --> L3 --> M3 --> N4) be 25', or are some of those squares considered difficult terrain?



Doesn't work for a few reasons:
- You can't kitty corner around corners; you have to go the long way
- L3 is difficult terrain


----------



## James Heard

Janis can't have fired a Storm Bolt at Witch K12, because her Storm Bolts only have a range of 20 feet. They're up to 4d6 in damage now though, because she's got a 4th level Electrical spell memorized.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis can't have fired a Storm Bolt at Witch K12, because her Storm Bolts only have a range of 20 feet. They're up to 4d6 in damage now though, because she's got a 4th level Electrical spell memorized.



Miscounted by 5 feet. But I did roll the damage correctly.

The witch would have been killed by Tessa's fireball, so he's dead either way.


----------



## James Heard

No problem, I just didn't want anyone crying foul.


----------



## Stormwind

Damn ... now Ashlyn's in trouble ... and no AP's left to use to try and stabilize.
Well I guess she'll just have to depend on luck and the help of her friends 

Strangely enough, Ashlyn seems to be making a habit of dying during the bigger fights. I think this is the third time (the first when she met the group, nearly again when fighting Jarrith the Werewolf lord, the second during Forest trials, and the third now).
The cool thing is that it suits her character well to step in and take such blows and thus keep her companions alive. Let's just hope that she lives to do so again


----------



## s@squ@tch

@stonegod: Does Marot have line of sight to the Fiend?

@ everyone else: Hopefully Jarrith can heal Ashlyn -- Ladreth needs to pound on the Green Lady, and if Ashlyn is still dying at Marot's turn, he could use a scroll or a potion, but will take a beating from the AoO from the old crone.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, Ashlyn seems to be making a habit of dying during the bigger fights.



You're not the only one. 



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Does Marot have line of sight to the Fiend?



No.


----------



## stonegod

S@s: Marot's up. DEFCON can post Jarrith's round 4 actions if he wishes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Seems like we lost Ethandrew -- hasn't been online since 12/27.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Seems like we lost Ethandrew -- hasn't been online since 12/27.



I noted. Not an issue immediately (some schools are still not in session, though I don't think he's a student).

I'm doing the update now (I was w/o my books, silly me).


----------



## s@squ@tch

Oh, great.  Its ONLY an aspect of a diety.   :\ 


That being said, paging the meatshields..... you are wanted on aisle 7.  Please report to aisle 7 immediately for a beating.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Oh, great.  Its ONLY an aspect of a diety.   :\



An aspect of a _fiend_. Just a small difference.


----------



## James Heard

"Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say YES!"


----------



## stonegod

I'm givin' S@s a chance to get back from the long weekend; otherwise, new post tomorrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry -- was on a ski holiday over the long weekend.  Will get a Marot's action up now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

With Marot blind, would he be able to do any of the following:

1) Grab one of his potions and drink it?  (all are healing, could roll a die to see which type he grabbed -- either CLW or CMW)
2) Teleport back to where he was?

If he dropped prone, would he receive any cover or concealment?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> With Marot blind, would he be able to do any of the following:
> 
> 1) Grab one of his potions and drink it?  (all are healing, could roll a die to see which type he grabbed -- either CLW or CMW)
> 2) Teleport back to where he was?
> 
> If he dropped prone, would he receive any cover or concealment?



1) You can, though it would be random which you'd get
2) You don't need LOS to teleport (or it'd never work). Of course, if someone is there...

Going prone would give you cover, though not total cover.


----------



## stonegod

Marot's up once he determines his action.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@James: have you thought about picking up practised spellcaster for Janis to make her Wizard spells have some bite?


----------



## James Heard

What's the point in upping the save DCs of Janis's pitiful amount of 1st level arcane spells?


----------



## s@squ@tch

James Heard said:
			
		

> What's the point in upping the save DCs of Janis's pitiful amount of 1st level arcane spells?




Well, you'd get 3 magic missiles instead of one....

It's so painfully obvious that you are headed for mystic theurge...  

@stonegod - I goofed on the number of healing potions Marot had -- he had 4 CLW and 1 CMW, but it ended up with the correct result -- odds are that he would have grabbed a CLW while blind.


----------



## James Heard

Actually, I'm _not _headed toward mystic theurge with Janis. 

The only reason she has the Wizard level in the first place is because she reconfigured after the game already started and I started panicking about the prospect of getting anywhere in this game with a low hit point, low Fort save Wizard. Druid got taken mostly because it was the best way mechanically to save the real schtick of Janis, the electrical reserve feat. So she's really a sort of hodge-podge of "what can I do to make the concept work while maintaining some sense of who the character is as written." After that? Well, I've mostly just been trying to advance her in a way that kept her until the next level the best.


----------



## s@squ@tch

James Heard said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm _not _headed toward mystic theurge with Janis.
> 
> The only reason she has the Wizard level in the first place is because she reconfigured after the game already started and I started panicking about the prospect of getting anywhere in this game with a low hit point, low Fort save Wizard. Druid got taken mostly because it was the best way mechanically to save the real schtick of Janis, the electrical reserve feat. So she's really a sort of hodge-podge of "what can I do to make the concept work while maintaining some sense of who the character is as written." After that? Well, I've mostly just been trying to advance her in a way that kept her until the next level the best.




I was kidding about the mystic theurge as I remember the change earlier in the campaign when Janis went from pure wizard to druid.   

Except for a few places so far, (like the circle of death) a wizard who stayed out of the fray of battle could have survived -- but it is a given that more devious things await in Barovia.


----------



## Stormwind

I've added the various stuff that we found to the group gear at the bottom of Ashlyn's sheet:

Equipment added to group gear
- light crossbow x4 (Group)
- bolts x20 (Group)
- dagger x2 (Group)
- [Dormant Symbol of Ravenkind] (Group)


----------



## stonegod

Okay folks, now is a good time to transition to the new Ch II threads:
- IC
- OOC

Here's what you have to do to update your subscriptions:


			
				Me said:
			
		

> Click on the new thread. Create a post there. When you add the post, there is the option to subscribe to a thread at the bottom of the "Additional Options" section below the post. Then, if you got to http://www.enworld.org/usercp.php? to check, all your threads with new posts will be listed there.


----------



## stonegod

Callings S@s... please check into the two new threads.

And DEFCON: Don't forget to post/subscribe to the new OOC thread.


----------

